# What do your rides ride?



## Biker_Bum (Apr 3, 2005)

Sow us some pics of your Rides ride. Mine is a 88Volvo 240DL SW. I paid $300 for it. Put a $500 bike rack on top, and put a $1000+ bike on top of that.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

While I can't contribute a pic of my ride (I don't think I ever have), that is the best looking $300 car I've ever seen...


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*The Short Bus*

the Hauler of "Special People" 
My Bike shop on wheels


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Mar 28, 2005)

My "ride's ride" is a 2004 Nissan Frontier crew cab, it's got a Yakima Beddy Jo in the bed which will happily hold two bikes.

Not my truck, but the same model and color (mine has a full size bed):


----------



## Bsktball55 (Mar 20, 2005)

Mines a 91 Toyota 4runner


----------



## KuNgFuDeViL (Jul 25, 2004)

The "Short Bus" is one hell of a vehicle I must say. 

I'd post a picture of my car but I don't have a digi at this time so I can put it in words for you all. 2005 Subaru Impreza 2.5RS. Yes it is not the WRX, the first comment that comes out of most people's mouths, but it does the trick. Let this be a warning to the Ricers...


----------



## rockhound55 (Feb 22, 2005)

*jeep*

i've got a jeep '97 jeep wrangler with a bike rake mounted on the spare. not alot of room to carry all your stuff, but hey, who cares? chicks dig it.


----------



## jacksonpt (Mar 19, 2004)

1996 Toyota 4Runner. The only thing that come even remotely close to getting used as hard as my bike does.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Shown here in river guide mode, but my first choice is the wife's minivan where the biking guys and bikes can all ride inside with great comfort and top 30 MPG at 70 MPH. Otherwise drift boat gets swapped for SportWorks hitch rack, and Yakima box gets moved east for a pair of bike mounts.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Mainly I just ride by bike to wherever I need to go. If it's too far to ride then my ride is https://www.johndarm.clara.net/Worldphots/vline.jpg

.


----------



## Kennetht638 (Apr 4, 2004)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> While I can't contribute a pic of my ride (I don't think I ever have), that is the best looking $300 car I've ever seen...


I'd say I have a pretty good looking $300 car. It just doesn't run yet.

However, the bikes ride on my >$300 Acura.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Nice 4runner...*



jacksonpt said:


> 1996 Toyota 4Runner. The only thing that come even remotely close to getting used as hard as my bike does.


lots of time and effort. I drive a 98..


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

*The Chev Dog*

This is my pride and joy, although, it might be on the chopping block soon


----------



## S-Works (Dec 30, 2003)

1990 turbo. Approaching 252K. Can't get rid of this car. I've been wanting a newer Saab for a long time, but nothing goes wrong with this car. Orginal tranny, turbo, everything. Just routine maintenance. Drives very well, and carries everything I need.


----------



## OSU-Truck (Apr 5, 2005)

The mountain (hill) in the background is fun to go down. I think I"m the only one in the area that rides a MTB 4 miles up just to fly the 4 miles down.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

*I posted this in passion yeserday but,*

here's mine.


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

That front bumper looks out of place.


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

S-Works said:


> I've been wanting a newer Saab for a long time,


No you don't! Your SAAB with 252k on it is 10 times the car that the new ones are (save the 9-2, only because its a Subaru) junk. The early 90's Saab's were the last of the good ones. Starting in 94 they went radically downhill thanks to GM. Keep your 900 or keep an eye out for a early 90's SPG.


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

Chopping block? why? Nice truck.



O~Hi~O said:


> This is my pride and joy, although, it might be on the chopping block soon


----------



## sstaurus (Jan 18, 2004)

teamdicky said:



> here's mine.


yes yes! hold on to that beauty.  

Currently I use an old '88 Buick Century Wagon. With the seats down I can throw 2-3 bikes laying down in the back all intact. Could add a roofrack and hitch in time if needed...
Currently looking for a ride with a little more 'zing' in it.


----------



## Threesticks (Jan 18, 2004)

*944 Turbo*

I have a '86 944 Turbo and if I take the wheels of the bikes I can fit two bikes in the rear hatch and get there very fast. My other hauler is a '91 Plymouth Voyager. Its great because I have taken out the seats and installed a rack and can hour four bikes with our having to remove or lower anything. No pic because its not photogenic.


----------



## S-Works (Dec 30, 2003)

Go Kart Motzart said:


> No you don't! Your SAAB with 252k on it is 10 times the car that the new ones are (save the 9-2, only because its a Subaru) junk. The early 90's Saab's were the last of the good ones. Starting in 94 they went radically downhill thanks to GM. Keep your 900 or keep an eye out for a early 90's SPG.


My goal is to get to 350K. I see no reason why it won't. It runs better than the day I got it with 75K on it. But I agree, things have gone downhill since GM got involved.

I've been lusting after a 2002 9-5 Aero. Only because it's bigger, and will fit my family and I hear good things about that particular year and model.

Later

BTW, mine mechanically essentially is an SPG. I have a tweaked Red box and Intrax springs. I fell in love with the wheels from the 1993 Commemorative edition turbo, so I bought them. I think it goes great with the classic red color.


----------



## Artie159 (Mar 31, 2004)

Mine is a 94 dodge intrepid. 150k and still going strong. Decent gas millage and plenty of room inside the car. I keep thinking of getting something else but for versatility and room nothing comes close.
The bikes go on the hitch rack and everything else goes in the trunk.


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

2003 Ford Escape with about 36,100 on the odometer. Love the thing, but I wish I had a small pickup like a Ranger or Tacoma.


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

This for a very short while....its getting broken up soon as the big ends are knackered, the rear arches are rusty and it is just getting stupid to run with fuel prices in the uk. Fuel is about the equivelent of $7.40 a US gallon. It cost me about £50 to fill it up...about $90 and that gets me 300 miles.... (

Gonna get a diesel that does 50mpg....and focus on my riding instead )

Stu


----------



## ftownXC (Feb 3, 2005)

88 chevy silverado 1500...single cab short bed...with cover, keeps 'em safe while im in transit or at school...OG paint and engine about 150K on the ODO paid $800...works for me


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

kawboy8 said:


> Chopping block? why? Nice truck.


Thanks man. Reason= divorce, move, loss of good job, retraining, and I live in a place called Ohio that is basically flat land USA... Used to be out in the PNW where my beauty is at home. No need for the big Chev dog here, although I've been thinking about keeping it and paying it off so when I'm finished with schooling I can move back out west with my dog, my bike and my truck, what else could a guy want.


----------



## boris the blade (Mar 28, 2004)

Go Kart Motzart said:


> No you don't! Your SAAB with 252k on it is 10 times the car that the new ones are (save the 9-2, only because its a Subaru) junk. The early 90's Saab's were the last of the good ones. Starting in 94 they went radically downhill thanks to GM. Keep your 900 or keep an eye out for a early 90's SPG.


I agree. My first hauler was a 1985 SAAB SPG, now i have a 1990 SPG, with unknown miles (odo broke).


----------



## drag_slick (Sep 24, 2004)

98 Chevy Silverado, with a Thule Bedrider.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

2003 Element, The Ultimate MTB mobile!


----------



## seedubxj (Apr 15, 2005)

*My Cherky*

This be my ride's ride. It pretty much goes where I point it.


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

My 2002 Nissan Maxima (my other pride and joy)


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

Lumbee1 said:


> My 2002 Nissan Maxima (my other pride and joy)


G35 Coupe wheels? They look good on there.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

I drive an '85 Caprice Classic with 55,000 miles on the clock. The car is reliable, comfortable, and it has space to spare...I'd like something new (Mazda6 wagon), but I don't really see a point in that when this thing runs fine the way it is. I'm so in tune with everything the car does - it's like having a comfortable old fuzzy blanket.

The outside is showing some rust and the trim's starting to peel away. I guess that happens after 20 years. The interior, however, is in nearly perfect shape, and I'm rockin' with my Panasonic CD/MP3 player and Polk/JBL speakers.

I usually have an old Sears bumper rack on the back, but took it off for maximum mpg on a long trip i recently took. Bikes will fit in the trunk very easily, though.

Here's the only picture I have on this computer of it, taken after a ride at Nebo Ridge in Columbus, Indiana. The wheel covers are normally chrome, not 'dirt.'


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

Go Kart Motzart said:


> G35 Coupe wheels? They look good on there.


I agree...great choice, those look very nice!


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (Mar 14, 2004)

*97 Ford Ranger*

Here is mine, a 97 Ford Ranger with a home made bed rack...


----------



## rockhound55 (Feb 22, 2005)

*gm saabs*



Go Kart Motzart said:


> No you don't! Your SAAB with 252k on it is 10 times the car that the new ones are (save the 9-2, only because its a Subaru) junk. The early 90's Saab's were the last of the good ones. Starting in 94 they went radically downhill thanks to GM. Keep your 900 or keep an eye out for a early 90's SPG.


GM acquired saab in 1990, therefore all cars from then on have had GM influence. also, saab was still an independent company when GM bought it and GM was an investor, cars were still made in sweden with saab parts. aside from the newest '03-'05 models, GM has had little to do with saab manufacturing except for taking in profit.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*subie*

All my bikes love my subie outback. Here's a couple w/ my practically virgin stumpjumper atop.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> All my bikes love my subie outback. Here's a couple w/ my practically virgin stumpjumper atop.


The first picture begs the question. Have you ever preceded to drive the car in the garage with the bikes still atop the roof?


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*ha ha ha ha..*



Trevor! said:


> The first picture begs the question. Have you ever preceded to drive the car in the garage with the bikes still atop the roof?


hey there super mod--if you've been perusing my threads you know my wife put my Giant OCR through a super mangling at the Japanese restaurant in Pearl City while I was home on r and r this past summer. That was a thousand dollar accident.

no the pic looks like this because I barely back the car outta the garage to put the bike atop so as to not block the "alley".

And usually now--and esp if the SO is driving-- a chair goes out near the driveway entrance to remind-dirt nachines atop.

nice method to get new bikes tho


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well here's what my RIDE rides in when I feel the need to drive it to a ride - It's a 1988 Suzuki Fronte and best of all get's me some great milage. People are always amazed that I can actually fit my bike inside this car - I just remove the front wheel and it lies down w/ the back seats down.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

LyNx said:


> Well here's what my RIDE rides in when I feel the need to drive it to a ride - It's a 1988 Suzuki Fronte and best of all get's me some great milage. People are always amazed that I can actually fit my bike inside this car - I just remove the front wheel and it lies down w/ the back seats down.


Mr.Bikerfox?


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

Stuart B said:


> This for a very short while....its getting broken up soon as the big ends are knackered, the rear arches are rusty and it is just getting stupid to run with fuel prices in the uk. Fuel is about the equivelent of $7.40 a US gallon. It cost me about £50 to fill it up...about $90 and that gets me 300 miles.... (
> 
> Gonna get a diesel that does 50mpg....and focus on my riding instead )
> 
> Stu


I had one of those as my first car. Crazy fun  I can't remember how many burn outs and sideways slides I did pulling out of the parking lot back in highschool. All this lead to a cracked rear differential and I had to sell her


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Scared me there for a second...*



Biker_Bum said:


> Sow us some pics of your Rides ride. Mine is a 88Volvo 240DL SW. I paid $300 for it. Put a $500 bike rack on top, and put a $1000+ bike on top of that.


I thought yo uwanted to know what my wifes bike was


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

*My ride's ride is a '95 Mitsubishi Eclipse GST...*

I just uploaded thse photos to a host site last night. The pictures are about 5 yrs old when the bike was brand new.


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

BUMP!!! Sorry, but I wanted to post this pic of my girlfriend's ride. I repeat, this is not MY ride, its hers.


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

twouareks said:


> BUMP!!! Sorry, but I wanted to post this pic of my girlfriend's ride. I repeat, this is not MY ride, its hers.


Sure it is.....................


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2004)

'87 535is with 218Ks, pimpin' 80s...


----------



## thinksnow (May 19, 2005)

1988 w/ only 150k on her. She'll see 300k since I'll be in grad school another 2.5 years or so and I'm pretty sure she's bulletproof.

On the way to pick up friends to catch fresh tracks here. Gotta love 6am powder wake-up calls.


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

My old "bike wagon"-- a 2001 Toyota Sienna. It held 2 bikes on the rack and 2 inside with the third row seats removed. The third row seats never saw the inside of the van the last year I owned it. I just traded it in on a new Ford Freestyle (which I already have a Thule roof rack installed) but I have no pics of that yet. So here's a pic of Old Faithful. I have a lot of good ride memories associated with that van.


----------



## dubjay (May 5, 2004)

Here's mine.


----------



## lemmy999 (Apr 6, 2004)

No pictures, but my ride's ride is a 1990 4 cylinder Ford Ranger with the paint falling off and 180,000 miles. No need for a bike rack or taking the front wheel off. Just toss my bike in the back. Also, it looks so bad that nobody even things about breaking in it at trail heads.


----------



## xdbpxd (May 18, 2004)

*Yukon + Banshee + Evil*

Here is the Banshee as well as Evil with the Yukon....

Stilll need to get some rack though for the roof!


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

89 740 turbo volvo wagon... paid $500 for it (including the rack) w/ 240k miles and a hole in the block... seems a rod didn't like the engine anymore... next week a 140k mile engine goes in (from my prvious 760 turbo wagon which has a crappy body and inteior but great engine)









i acculy traded 2 of the load bars and wheel holders for a megasquirt (DIY engine managment system)... car also came w/ a nice large turbo in the rear of the car ready to install...

anyway don't have a bike to attach to it YET... but should have a 29er on it next month or so...

mark


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)




----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

donalson said:


> 89 740 turbo volvo wagon... paid $500 for it (including the rack) w/ 240k miles and a hole in the block... seems a rod didn't like the engine anymore... next week a 140k mile engine goes in (from my prvious 760 turbo wagon which has a crappy body and inteior but great engine)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking of going DIY ECU on my supra....but I am giving up on the fast car thing. fuel prices in the uk are rediculous. Gonna buy a sensible car and concetrate on my bike and clearing my debts instead hehe.

Stu


----------



## akitadogg (May 23, 2005)

great white whale


----------



## heyitsdaver (May 24, 2005)

'97 subaru legacy l. 
coloradans, guess the resort.


----------



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

KuNgFuDeViL said:


> 2005 Subaru Impreza 2.5RS. Yes it is not the WRX, the first comment that comes out of most people's mouths, but it does the trick. Let this be a warning to the Ricers...


Why did you not choose the WRX?

related: here's mine: '05 Accord


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

i got a little 91 S10 i tried to link a picture but it didn't cooperate ;p not like it's that special anyways lol


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Jeep*

My ride. Usually with a Ti hardtail or a Salsa Caballero strapped to the back of it.


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Woolfe said:


>


You are parked in a handicap spot with no tag hanging from the mirror.


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

*i got off my ass*

and put my little truck photo's on the net i got a custom bike rack for the back truck changed alot since i took these photo's last yr but whatever, i know it's no viper or some crap but i'm still a student in Canada so i'm poor ;p no shuttle truck is complete without the tunes from this thing










i got a bikerack that holds about 5-6 bikes depending how good you are at cramming, that's with several people stuck in corners of the box while we drive up the hills



















p.s. sorry the pictures are so damn big


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

a beat up 1994 Mazda Protege. paint is scratched all over, but no actual body damage. 
149k miles on it, and still going strong. regular care makes a huuuuuge difference in car lifespan, i've found. i can fit 3-4 bikes on the roof easily, 5-6 if i take the time to make everything fit. great for two person road trips, or 3-4 if just driving to trails for a day trip.
even has a tow hitch setup. gets me 28mpg as my low, when loaded down. 32+ if it's just me. it's long since paid off, and i'm driving it until it dies! cheap insurance, even full coverage, and i love not having a car payment.

hmmm, it's replacement will likely be another mazda, maybe a 3 or 6 wagon.......


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

'05 Ford Freestyle. I've had it for a month now and I love it.


----------



## Rampage (Apr 26, 2005)

*Love the plates...*

And the snow pics!!


----------



## MacTech (Apr 14, 2005)

'02 Neon with mongrelrack (Yak loadbars, towers and Raptor bike rack, Barrecrafters rack for steelie bikes, Thule Hull-A-Port kayak holder (not installed right now, friggin' cheap plastic mount brackets cracked...)


























25-28 MPG with loaded rack, carries 2-5 bikes depending on config (2 on the roof rack, 2 on the trunk rack (not pictured), one in the trunk w/ front wheel removed


----------



## El Juano (Jan 23, 2004)

Lumbee1 said:


> You are parked in a handicap spot with no tag hanging from the mirror.


Yeah, nice. I have driven for alot of people in chairs, and others who are authorized handicap parking, and nothing pisses me off more than finding a truck, or gajillion dollar SUV or sports car, parked in a handicapped space. Not only that, but you have the nerve to shoot a picture, and then the gall to post it on the net? I bet you are very proud of yourself...


----------



## Heylerds (May 15, 2004)

*Here's my rides ride...*

2004 CRV-EXL!


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

The Kona Stuff, Cannondale Hardtail, and Weyless SP all ride on top of the Integra with lots of suspension mods. It gets raced more than the bikes these days. I ride the bikes all the time just no racing any more.


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

jacksonpt said:


> 1996 Toyota 4Runner. The only thing that come even remotely close to getting used as hard as my bike does.


That is a sweet rig! What kind of lift do you have?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

El Juano said:


> Yeah, nice. I have driven for alot of people in chairs, and others who are authorized handicap parking, and nothing pisses me off more than finding a truck, or gajillion dollar SUV or sports car, parked in a handicapped space. Not only that, but you have the nerve to shoot a picture, and then the gall to post it on the net? I bet you are very proud of yourself...


I park in that spot all the time. This is in front of my apartment and it's the only place I ever park in a handicap spot. Their are no Handicap people that live close to my apartment so this spot dosen't get used. Also their aren't many parking spots availible here. 
Like I said I park in this spot all the time and didn't think about it before I posted the pictures. Sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## brickhead (Apr 25, 2005)

Here is Utility Vehicle.
92 740 turbo wagon.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

Woolfe said:


> Their are no Handicap people that live close to my apartment so this spot dosen't get used. Also their aren't many parking spots availible here.
> Like I said I park in this spot all the time and didn't think about it before I posted the pictures. Sorry if I offended anyone.


 
Besides being a friggin uneducated knob, you're a friggin tool.

Park your silly penis-extender truck somewhere else and save that space for someone who is less fortunate than you are you wanker.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

sfr4dr said:


> ....Integra with lots of suspension mods. It gets raced more than the bikes these days.


 It's sad that tipping cones in a parking lot at low speeds is considered "racing" to some people these days.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

2002 4Runner and 1976 914


----------



## brickhead (Apr 25, 2005)

Here is another shot of my ride's ride


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

Pete said:


> It's sad that tipping cones in a parking lot at low speeds is considered "racing" to some people these days.


Wow! That post was constructive. I'm guessing you know nothing about Autocross racing by your post. It's an organized event where you compete against other closely performing cars. One car runs at a time against the clock focusing on driver skill and handling not speed/power. It's can be very competitive and fun. I got up to about 65 on the straight on that 1min 8sec course. High speed is not the goal, learning how to drive a car to it's full potential is. Skill is the point.


----------



## Plinkerton (Jan 27, 2005)

Here's my awesome car. 93 Honda Accord. Sweet.

I want a 4Runner...


----------



## ravegun (Apr 27, 2005)

*old but still good...*

Hi,
Here my old 190D '88 Benz.
Engine trouble free so far... 
Very cheap to travel but not very fast either 
Good for 3 bikes, 3 riders and one driver.. :-D


Happy riding.

PS. Picture made after 700miles drive and 60miles ride on the highest road on Romania (at 6500+ ft) in one day (18 hours).


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

sfr4dr said:


> I'm guessing you know nothing about Autocross racing by your post.


 I am very familiar with tipping cones in parking lots.

While it's helpful for low speed car control skills it's a far cry from going door-to-door on a real track and the speeds are quite low, as noted in your post (65 mph, woohoo!).

It's a whole lot of standing around for a little bit of seat time in a relatively slow, solo car environment.

Just the facts.


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

Pete said:


> I am very familiar with tipping cones in parking lots.
> 
> While it's helpful for low speed car control skills it's a far cry from going door-to-door on a real track and the speeds are quite low, as noted in your post (65 mph, woohoo!).
> 
> ...


I like to only run with certain chapters that have less cars and less waiting. On that day I got 6 runs which is not bad. Some chapters are really bad with tons of wait time. I agree that those days are not worth it (had one recently and hated it). Track days get you the most seat time but they also cost about $200 per day plus buring through 1/4 a set of $400+ tires and brakes not to mention most car insurance companies don't cover damage at timed events. I'm hesitant to risk my daily driver wheel to wheel being uninsured with drivers of unknown experience. The cost and risks are much higher and it's still not racing. To get into a real racing series on a road track would require a dedicated car that was fully setup for it, tow vehicle, and lots of cash. Estimated costs are about $10,000 per year just to run in the Honda Challenge Series which is fairly grass roots. That's not worth it to me. I do plan on getting into some track days (HPDE) just for fun. That will be high speed but still not racing. Going on a week day is better where costs are about $110 at Buttonwillow. What car did you autocross in the past?


----------



## marcusab (Jun 7, 2005)

sfr4dr,

It look like you have a yakima rack on 4 door integra. I'm thinking about going yakima for my 4dr integra, but I heard that the clips mess up the frameless door seals. Have you had any problems? Any wind noise or water getting in? Do the clips go between the glass and the rubber seals?

thanks

marcus



sfr4dr said:


> The Kona Stuff, Cannondale Hardtail, and Weyless SP all ride on top of the Integra with lots of suspension mods. It gets raced more than the bikes these days. I ride the bikes all the time just no racing any more.


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

marcusab said:


> sfr4dr,
> 
> It look like you have a yakima rack on 4 door integra. I'm thinking about going yakima for my 4dr integra, but I heard that the clips mess up the frameless door seals. Have you had any problems? Any wind noise or water getting in? Do the clips go between the glass and the rubber seals?
> 
> ...


I got your private message and replied to your e-mail a few days back. Let me know if it didn't go through and I'll re-send it.


----------



## maniloff (Mar 24, 2004)

I win. I so win. 87 Voyager, 280K miles, given to me for free.
I couldn't tell you the full capacity - we've put seven rigs inside with room to spare.


----------



## dtrek4500 (May 7, 2004)

*Here is a classic for you all...*

This is my rides ride, a 1972 Ford Ranchero 500.


----------



## redstar (May 27, 2005)

my ride: 98 gti-vr6. too low for anything but highways.
i use a vw bikerack (made by thule europe) with a with a luggage rack, thule forkmount rack on top of that, and thule fairing.


----------



## RidgeRunner (Feb 26, 2004)

The main bike hauler, 1993 Sunbird LE - 3.1/5spd.









My '84 Nissan 720 out in the woods - I should get a bike rack for that truck, if it quits trying to fall apart.


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

*My little disaster waiting to happen*

Renault Clio. From 1992.I should have got this one for free, but I didn´t.I bought it third hand and I won´t tell you how much I paid... Anything is too much.
The odometer stoped near 225 thousand Km some time ago.It has some nice details though, like electric windows and map light, however air conditioning is not there...and summer is hot in Spain...really
Bike stays comfortably at the rear whenever I drive to a trail. I have to remove the wheels though, which is a pain with the silly narrow arch of my Mars Cl fork.
Who needs a SUV ? I do.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the pic with the bikes inside, I've been thinking about one of those.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

*My ride...*

for a couple more days. Nissan's doing a buy back under California's Lemon Law. This one must've been built at 4:59PM on a Friday.


----------



## centerridgerider (Jul 21, 2005)

*87 subaru*

I recently purchased an 87 subaru GL 4WD wagon. I paid 650 for it put about 350 worth of thule rack on top then put my pride and joy worth around 2500 on top of that. I hope with this combination I can get anywhere I need to.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Here's mine, '05 RSX Type-S. Dead easy to fold down the rear seat and get two bike in the back, no racks to worry about is a bonus for me.


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

*Rides*

Usually take the Yukon Denali but don't have picks of it yet Otherwise we have the 67 Skylark Convertible and my trusty work car the Ack w/ 275+k and going.


----------



## cjh_mtb (Jul 1, 2005)

crager34 said:


>


NICE you have a vehicross? those things are so rare and . really, the only decent truck that Isuzu ever made.


----------



## crager34 (Feb 23, 2005)

*I just love this thing!!*


----------



## F.F. MOUNTAIN BIKER (Feb 22, 2005)

*my baby*



twouareks said:


> BUMP!!! Sorry, but I wanted to post this pic of my girlfriend's ride. I repeat, this is not MY ride, its hers.


99 chevy 1500 sl


----------



## Giant Boy (Mar 3, 2004)

'02 Mustang GT

Does double duty.

Hauls the bike, and drag races too.

Matt


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

My rides recently got a new ride:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

It's the Bronco....as for the Mustang...oh...I wouldn't worry about that little guy.










Drilled clamps inside that tuck under the rear seat when non in use. Keeps the bikes safe and in place.


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

Here's my 05 Scion tC. I fabricated the hitch and the rack from scrap as there isn't a receiver hitch yet available for my car yet. I figured I'd save a few bucks and make the rack as well.


----------



## thetoecutter (Sep 16, 2005)

my lil' blue wagon does most of my pedal bike hauling while my 99 ram hauls the motos.


----------



## Anarchy_Biker (Oct 9, 2005)

*Bike=more than car*

I have an '89 toyota camary that has two doors...you may ask how? well the two rear doors only open from the inside...its a pian. then my bike is worth more than the little bugger to


----------



## AMF (Nov 2, 2005)

Here's mine.....


----------



## MTB1986 (Aug 13, 2005)

Here's mine, it's a 1997 Nissan Altima, I love it, except for the color.


----------



## johnnychimpo (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Dr JRod (Mar 8, 2005)

A maroon 97 F150 couldn't be further from exciting (especially in this town), but here it is in its most fabulous photo pose. Salida, CO on the Arkansas river.
The rack is 1x2 square tubing and 1x1.5 angle.


----------



## nrsrex (Jun 7, 2005)

here's my ride's ride with me and my rides...


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

My '98 Mazda Pick-up. Not fancy, but decent mileage.


----------



## applegreenheckler (Feb 26, 2005)

Switched to a pseudo pick up this summer ( Ford Sport Trac) and now miss my Focus more than ever. Even with the front wheel off I have to put down the tail gate. F*ckin bed is useless except to stand on in order to get the bikes on the roof rack that I had to put on!


----------



## jmtbkr (Jan 15, 2004)

2003.5 G35
Element SC
Voodoo Wanga


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Subaru WRX Bugeye....so I can also enjoy the drive to the trailhead 8^))


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

Strafer said:


> 2003 Element, The Ultimate MTB mobile!


this weekend i was looking at the '06 elements and was wondering if the bike would fit in without having to take the front wheel off. by your photo it looks like you can! the element is "growing" on me!


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

*2000 jeep*

but it might be an element pretty soon!


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

2003 Protege5
RM ETSX
YETI 575


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

I have no pics but we have 2 cars:

Wife's: 98 Subaru Forester AWD, automatic (great for winter driving).
Mine: 03 Acura CL Type-S, 6 speed manual (great for anything but winter driving, yet I go skiing with it every weekend. Winter tires are a must on this beast).


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

*1999 Mercury Sable*



ArmySlowRdr said:


> hey there super mod--if you've been perusing my threads you know my wife put my Giant OCR through a super mangling at the Japanese restaurant in Pearl City while I was home on r and r this past summer. That was a thousand dollar accident.
> 
> no the pic looks like this because I barely back the car outta the garage to put the bike atop so as to not block the "alley".
> 
> nice method to get new bikes tho












And this was a $2000.00 accident involving the minivan and the garage.


















I can also fit 5 bikes on the minivan, but I have no pictures of it.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Pic of my 4runner...*

Airbox mod, cat back, bilstiens, bridgestone A/Ts..


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

kaboose said:


> this weekend i was looking at the '06 elements and was wondering if the bike would fit in without having to take the front wheel off. by your photo it looks like you can! the element is "growing" on me!


check out www.elementownersclub.com if you have any questions.
One thing I'd like to see improved is gas mileage, I get 22 average with 5 speed.


----------



## OilCanBoyd (Aug 18, 2004)

Here is mine


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

here is my new rides ride...as of last week.




























Stu


----------



## boris the blade (Mar 28, 2004)

Stuart B said:


> here is my new rides ride...as of last week.
> 
> Stu


your steering wheel is on the wrong side  , that is my new bike hauler as well but i have a roof rack on mine.


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

boris the blade said:


> your steering wheel is on the wrong side  , that is my new bike hauler as well but i have a roof rack on mine.


hehe its on the right side ...but lets not argue about that hehe. Its my first volvo....so far I am impressed. Loads of room, comfy, fast and not mentally thirsty for fuel.

Stu


----------



## torment (Mar 7, 2006)

Pete said:


> I am very familiar with tipping cones in parking lots.
> 
> While it's helpful for low speed car control skills it's a far cry from going door-to-door on a real track and the speeds are quite low, as noted in your post (65 mph, woohoo!).
> 
> ...


you're a cool guy


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

My 2004 Ford Falcon XR8 ute. 5.4L V8, manual, bike get chucked in the back at the moment but i should be welding up a rack for them to stand in soon.


----------



## Wherebob (Mar 29, 2006)

My bikes go right in the back


----------



## BEETROOT (Nov 28, 2005)

94 Grand Cherokee coming next month for a beater.


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

Bug's doin the haulin w/ the high ga$- otherwise the 67' has the "loadability" down pat.


----------



## MtnSpectre (Nov 21, 2004)

*I've got two.......*

transports right now. Kinda looking for a new one though, but here are the accord and passport, both 95s. Oh and for the damaged OCR........that sucks


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

this is mine. I can't drive yet so there is no rack on it, but soon there will be.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

thetoecutter said:


> my lil' blue wagon does most of my pedal bike hauling while my 99 ram hauls the motos.


schweet- anothrer WRX Waggon owner!

mine- sonic yellow, 64k for an 03- I've made it inhale and exhale a little easier as well. . and, yes, you can fit 4 bikes on top. not all mine, but theres two Deans, a On-One Inbred and a titus in that pic.


----------



## Hardtail Guy (Apr 29, 2005)

'04 TSX, 5AT with Navigation.
No pics of the Yakima trunk rack + bike on the car, because it pains me to look at. 

One of these days I'll get a hitch receiver for the boat (Hobie Cat) and a receiver rack.

BTW, BeetRoot, I bought the TSX because I chickened out on an S2000 as an only car. After 45k miles in 2 years, I made the "right" decision, but I still hate myself for going practical


----------



## brickhead (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice Volvo! Here is mine.RWD Volvo for LIfe!


----------



## BEETROOT (Nov 28, 2005)

Hardtail Guy said:


> BTW, BeetRoot, I bought the TSX because I chickened out on an S2000 as an only car. After 45k miles in 2 years, I made the "right" decision, but I still hate myself for going practical


S2k is definitely no good for hauling bikes, or anything else for that matter. Its a fun little car though.

I'm a big fan of the TSX too, very nice choice. I had a CL- type S before the S2000 and loved it. Plus Acura service > Honda service by a mile. If you ever need anything, check out www.acurazine.com


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

*'nother wagen*



SlowSSer said:


> schweet- anothrer WRX Waggon owner!
> 
> mine- sonic yellow, 64k for an 03- I've made it inhale and exhale a little easier as well. . and, yes, you can fit 4 bikes on top. not all mine, but theres two Deans, a On-One Inbred and a titus in that pic.


still trying to figure a rack system. Ride height set at level 3 of 4 in the pic.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

05 Kia (don't laugh!) Spectra 5.

more HP, more mpg, and more room than my old 94 Mazda Protege. and way more features. it's faster, handles better, and drives much smoother. granted, it's also 11 years newer.


----------



## vr6nh (Apr 10, 2006)

My toy.


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

*What do I win?*

Is there a prize for the rattiest vehicle?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

i don't own a car--the schwinn in the foreground is my ride to and from work and the ibis behind it used to be my commuter.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

My wife's Explorer


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

When allowed use this one, my wife's Explorer.


----------



## nynx (Mar 1, 2007)

joeadnan said:


> Is there a prize for the rattiest vehicle?


OK a little ratty but still a D110... sweet! One day I hope to own one too!

For now.. an 02 Tahoe will have to do...

It's mostly stock with upgraded brakes and 20" wheels with Nitto Terra Grapplers. Usually Has a couple Steelheads on the Yakima rack with the basket and a Saris Cycle-On on the back to carry up to 6 bikes and people. It's been off-road all over the Sierras and Death Valley as well as numerous crouss country vacations. It seats up to 6 comfortably and tows the boat and utility trailer Yea the gas mileage is kind of bad at 17 mpg average... It's still the best I can find that does what I need. Oh well let the "you're an evil bastard" comments commence.


----------



## OneTrak (Jul 7, 2006)

*Pontiac Montana ready to go*

Here's our Montana ready to take us to the trail...


----------



## j944 (Feb 24, 2006)

This is my DD









The blue one is Mama's and the black one is my weekend warrior


----------



## Ferdball (Jan 24, 2008)

*Mazdaspeed 3*


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

Mine is SAAB 9-3, the last hatchback model. 

Sorry I don't have any pictures of my mtb on the rack yet. So I just have to post the pictures of my road bikes on it.


----------



## bgredjeep (Dec 25, 2006)

my ride









my ride's ride.. older pic (and you thought biking was expensive)









and it hauls a couple bikes too


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Some sweet stuff posted here!

I currently have a 1996 Ford Taurus in Eggplant Purple. No system to haul the bike(s) yet. I sometimes use my Wifes Windstar mini van, but she freaks if the bikes leave some mud etc....

So most of the time I use the company work van, it is a 98 Ford Econoline. Not the most fuel efficient or eco friendly, but I have lot's of room to stand the bike up on it's wheels and have little concern about unattended bike racks when in a parking lot or overnight.....


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

i think i have hte weirdest vehicle to haul the bikes


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

balling said:


> i think i have hte weirdest vehicle to haul the bikes


Why are the wheels so strangely cambered like that?


----------



## cloud8 (Jan 5, 2008)

joeadnan said:


> Why are the wheels so strangely cambered like that?


Its to take advantage of the all weather tires,the inner treads have snow spikes.

Independent suspension geometry is WHACK from lowering the car. YUCK!


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Lol, I was going to post my husbands bike (dirty mind)....

We have a Landcruiser 79 series Ute, recent acquisition & handy since we live on a rural property now...










And also an 80 Series Toyota Landcruiser Wagon with a 6.5L Chev Diesel. Yes hubby is a Cruiser Man.









My ride either goes in the back of the 80 with one or two wheels off, or straps to the 79 cross ways next to the spare wheel.


----------



## Bicycle019 (Jan 23, 2004)

On the top of Molas Pass just north of Durango.

1984 VW Jetta GLI


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

joeadnan said:


> Why are the wheels so strangely cambered like that?


it has a 10inch wide -30 offset wheel, its the only way to fit it


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

patineto said:


>


Patineto: you sir are one seriously cool dude.


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah, thas what i call a wheelie bar for a bike


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

Here is my 07 F150. Bike goes in the back. Plenty of room.


----------



## deematic (Dec 28, 2007)

*Vip!!!!*



balling said:


> i think i have hte weirdest vehicle to haul the bikes


What platform is this?:thumbsup:


----------



## BuckeyeRT (Jan 24, 2008)

Here is Hemi powered Herse.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

1999 Pontiac Sunfire sedan, with 16" wheels, and the rear seat folded down. Just need to pop the front wheel off my bike, and it slides on in.


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

deematic said:


> What platform is this?:thumbsup:


Y33 chassis
Nissan Cedric Brougham with a Nissan Gloria Gran tourismo front end

basically your 98+ q45 but the bodystyle prior


----------



## deematic (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^Nice well done ballin!!!!^^^^

I'll shoot you a pm later.


----------



## wvmtb (Jan 16, 2004)

Mine rides on the top of my slightly lowered Ion Redline.


----------



## derek2 (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Ferdball (Jan 24, 2008)

joeadnan said:


> Why are the wheels so strangely cambered like that?


Spend much on tires?


----------



## jamis_snow (Dec 5, 2006)

this is mine. bikes stand upright on a bedrider.


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

*My ride's ride....*

2002 Grand Am SE.....I have a Saris trunk rack to strap my bike to.


----------



## TechTrailer89 (Sep 18, 2007)

99 AWD Safari



















Love the rack very cheap and easy to use.


----------



## Midle Age Warrior (Nov 13, 2006)

My little contribution

MKIII 1998 VW Golf










1977 VW Westfalia Camper










1994 Isuzu Trooper










and my ride Turner 6Pack


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Then:









Now:


----------



## Midle Age Warrior (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi it is a Turner Highline in the truck


----------



## mdean16 (Aug 24, 2008)

Here is my 2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee Columbia Edition. It has a 2 inch lift and 30.6" tires. The third picture shows my Trek 6700 and my buddies Trek on my Thule Parkway 2 hitch mounted rack.


----------



## New to MB (Dec 31, 2008)

I currently drive an 05 Tahoe, with a fork mount in back. I was the only cyclist in my family. Now my wife and kids are also into bikes so I am looking at either a new quad cab either colorado or silverado. I will then let me wive have the Tahoe


----------



## LukeTX04 (Oct 10, 2005)

xterra with yak rack. also have a custom built interior fork mount rack that holds 2.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

It gets me to the top and still gets 19-20mpg on the hwy.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Some nice rides on here! :thumbsup:


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

*here's my bike transport...*

2001 bmw m5....it loves going on bike rides!!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

2007 Toyota FJ cruiser...


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

08 Fit


----------



## rbunge (Jul 27, 2008)

*my ride*

08 wolfsburg...


----------



## rghbsn (Apr 16, 2009)

2009 Silverado Z71

bikes go into 2 of these: recrac


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

'05 3.5L V6 Hyundai Terracan SLX(update model) Auto w/ 2" suspension lift, 32" A/Ts, custom rock sliders & soon to have 2" body lift, winch bar & custom stainless steel snorkel


----------



## Johnny M (Jan 30, 2004)

Pete said:


> It's sad that tipping cones in a parking lot at low speeds is considered "racing" to some people these days.


I suppose that rolling around twisty, technical singletrack at slow speeds isn't racing either.


----------



## Kung Pao Maew (Apr 19, 2009)

Johnny M said:


> I suppose that rolling around twisty, technical singletrack at slow speeds isn't racing either.


That's simply a horrible analogy.

Tipping cones at slow speeds in a parking lot, for 45 seconds to a minute at a time is vastly different than road racing.

The stress on the vehicle and driver is much greater when you aren't out there tipping cones only for a short period of time. You are driving at much higher speeds and consequently braking from much higher speeds lap after lap after lap. The thermal loads on the tires and brakes are much higher. It requires much more skill to perform in that kind of environment.

You're also driving on the course with other drivers, often door-to-door, passing through corners, dive bombing, trying to out-brake the other guy into corners, etc. There is nothing like that in AutoX.

(extra bonus points for responding to an almost four year old post!)


----------



## RiceKilla (Apr 21, 2008)

Both my rides.

But the Civic wagon does the hauling, just flip the seats down and lay the bike down. Easily fits two bikes.


----------



## olouieo (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Creeper (Feb 22, 2009)

02 4Runner 3"lift


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

2007 Ford Freestyle
From one trip up to Donner Summit area. 5 guys, 5 bikes. Hooked up 3 rails to the roof and go.
The guy in the back row gets cramped.


----------



## rollswithpogies (Dec 21, 2006)

My diesel Jeep Liberty... lifted, armored, and ready to hold all the gear I want plus 2 bikes on top. All while getting 30mpg :thumbsup:

















,


----------



## cbr6fs (Apr 1, 2008)

Here's a few of my rides ride.




























Aye it's a bit tight in there.


----------



## shifturmind (Jun 2, 2008)

Mine...


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

my 06 honda element
hauls 4 bikes, 4 people, good stereo, big turbo!

during the last round of upgrades


























Went from a medium sized T3 to a big t3-t4








tire well sub install( the seats can still fold all the way back)


----------



## JoeBMX (Apr 7, 2007)

260hp of Turbocharged goodness.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

hey rollertoaster what are the specs of your element. I bet that thing hauls with a bigger turbo!


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

spazzy said:


> hey rollertoaster what are the specs of your element. I bet that thing hauls with a bigger turbo!


Well the turbo is a gt3076r.
650cc injectors
aem fuel pressure regulator
walbro pump
bdl fuel rail
RBB intake manifold
2.5" charge piping
4" thick core intercooler with hood scoop
3" downpipe
modded stock cat
2.5" cat back (straight through muffler and dumps before the rear wheel)
1.75" waste gate external dump tube (with it's own muffler)
tial sport 38mm wastegate
synapse synchronic blow off valve

I run 9psi of boost on low setting ( about 300 wheel hp)
I haven't fine tuned the high setting but it will be around 12-14psi and 350++


----------



## koonjo1 (Jun 2, 2009)

2001 BMW 330i


----------



## dwfoster63 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Here's mine....*

'97 Jeep Grand Cherokee.....Plenty of room for everybody's gear, 3 bikezs, and oh yeah....I can't forget Sam!


----------



## dwfoster63 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Here's mine....*

'97 Jeep Grand Cherokee.....Plenty of room for everybody's gear, 3 bikes,



















OOHHHHH....I can't forget, Sam!


----------



## DIESELindustry (Jun 5, 2008)

My 2001 Ford Fiesta Zetec-S.

Sorry the 1st pic is a little too light but it was taken over 6 years ago on a shitty digital cam (ive put it on because its the cleanest it has ever been)


----------



## SLOEnduroSl (Sep 23, 2007)

*04 Coma*

Love this thing.

108000 miles and strong.


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

09 Audi A4 Avant


----------



## toph17 (Nov 5, 2006)

1996 vw gti







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Finally had a chance to take a shot on our way out of town on vacation
*
2002 Eurovan Weekender with 3 of our 4 1990's Cannondales*


----------



## riderstar (Apr 14, 2009)

I just came across this post and i appreciate you all of you for you post and views....


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, I killed my Taurus....

So about a month or so back I got myself the sweetest ride of a ride there is....not...but it works for me. A 2001 Pontiac Montana. You can kinda see it here, sorta....


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

Toy + Toyo


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

*Here are my rides*

There are some seriously cool and interesting vehicles on this thread! I guess it just goes to show that mountain bikers are pretty diverse people and we don't all drive subarus (not that there's anything wrong with subies!)

Here's my main hauler; 2008 Xterra SE with Thule Ridgeline hitchmount rack:



















I've modified the Thule and use it with a double hitch / receiver so I can haul my tent trailer:



















My Xterra replaced my '95 Isuzu Rodeo. I really loved that rig, it had over 178K trouble free, hard miles. Please note that I really don't drive my trucks unless I have something to haul or tow, or am going camping, hunting, skiing or fishing. My old Rodeo:










I really love the Xterra. When not hauling bikes, it hauls yaks pretty well too:










This is my ride for commuting to work and other, longer epic rides:










My wife's car -1991 MB 300E










My car -1998 Audi A6 (doesn't get driven much except for long road trips and in the winter snow).


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

I always liked the XTerras. Even the styling suggests you are about to go somewhere on an adventure.

My truck IS my primary ride. I'd love to have a little commuter car, but I get 24 mpg and that's pretty good. Plus mine rides way more comfy on long trips than those little commuter cars and sedans, to my surprise.

I got 22 mpg driving xc with nearly a half ton in the back and pulling a trailer. LOVE those little Japanese trucks. I missed my old Nissan pickup until I got this one.


----------



## City Goat (May 18, 2009)

Well had to sell my dream car (04 Corvette Z06) in order to get a better all year ride and needed something that could tow my in-progress race car (Lotus 7 replica) so I've been rocking a Saab 9-7x Aero the last couple months.

It's identical in everyway to the Chevy Trailblazer SS, with 390hp ...only differences are the exterior/interior are Saab-ified.

Pics...














































for shits...the very in progress Lotus 7...


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

J_Westy said:


> Finally had a chance to take a shot on our way out of town on vacation
> *
> 2002 Eurovan Weekender with 3 of our 4 1990's Cannondales*


Where were those photo's taken? If you don't mind my asking?


----------



## thedago (Jun 9, 2009)

here's mine - 2002 4runner- home made internal rack


----------



## bh10 (May 30, 2009)

06 CTD w/ 652hp at the wheels


----------



## City Goat (May 18, 2009)

Dyno sheet or it didn't happen


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

City Goat said:


> Dyno sheet or it didn't happen


:yesnod: 

Second that!


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

'09 VW Tiguan SE 4-motion with a Thule 450 Crossroad and Echelon 518 bike carrier. In these pics it has the OEM VW Thule rack, which ended up breaking when I was on a bumpy fire road.


----------



## City Goat (May 18, 2009)

lolz @ pedobear


----------



## bh10 (May 30, 2009)

City Goat said:


> Dyno sheet or it didn't happen


I knew that would come, let me see if I can find it and a scanner


----------



## futureEDpatient (Sep 9, 2006)

*My ride's ride...*

'03 Nissan Maxima SE :thumbsup:


----------



## sponger78 (Apr 28, 2009)

Straz85 said:


> '09 VW Tiguan SE 4-motion with a Thule 450 Crossroad and Echelon 518 bike carrier. In these pics it has the OEM VW Thule rack, which ended up breaking when I was on a bumpy fire road.


Are you a tall person and is it hard to put a bike on the roof? I currently have the hitch mount yakima. I would love to put one or two bikes on the roof but I'm short. I'm just wondering if any short people use roof type. I put surf boards up there but I step on the side steps and tires, but a bike is different.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

sponger78 said:


> Are you a tall person and is it hard to put a bike on the roof? I currently have the hitch mount yakima. I would love to put one or two bikes on the roof but I'm short. I'm just wondering if any short people use roof type. I put surf boards up there but I step on the side steps and tires, but a bike is different.


I'm 5'10". After the first couple times putting it up there, I got the hang of it, it's easy now.


----------



## Lugi (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, Here is mine. I really think there is room for at least another 2 or so bikes .


----------



## amoroso (Jun 13, 2009)

whoa!


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Two or more bikes? And then a bunch of circus clowns to ride around with you in the car?


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

J_Westy said:


> Finally had a chance to take a shot on our way out of town on vacation
> *
> 2002 Eurovan Weekender with 3 of our 4 1990's Cannondales*


The EV is our road trip machine, but this is what we use around town...

1992 Volvo 240 Wagon, 5 speed, 178k miles. Yak rack, 1A towers with skull end caps (that my young daughters think are hilarious  )


----------



## FruitaGuy (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't have a pic with the roof rack on...


----------



## lostmaniksoul (Jul 20, 2009)

Maadjurguer said:


> 09 Audi A4 Avant


Great looking Avant. The more I see the B8 the more I love it. They really did a great job on the redesign imho. And this is coming from a B7 owner. Hopefully we will get to see the new S4 Avant over here shortly...


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

My ride is one of my other toys  
Hell's Revenge:









I use a hitch rack.

No pix of bike on back, sorry.

Hubby has a Jeep too and we share a Subaru Impreza that I have a Thule roof rack on. I use it for snowboarding too, Jeeps are NOT good snow vehicles (well unless the snow is a foot deep or more and you're aired down to 5 psi  )


----------



## maloo (Jul 29, 2009)

This is my transport


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Bought another Subaru:


----------



## tsp_2177 (Jun 16, 2009)

nothing cool here but it's my baby it's an 05 civic with 86000 miles and hoping to keep it till i get a house lol.


























my current project bike that i'm about to have in riding condition don't have any pictures of the civic with the good bike.

this is what my civic replaced  i hated the 4 dollar a gallon gas prices lol but i wouldn't be in mountain biking if i still had it!



















just because lol i had so much just in that exhaust it almost makes me sick lol


----------



## DIESELindustry (Jun 5, 2008)

tsp_2177 said:


> this is what my civic replaced  i hated the 4 dollar a gallon gas prices lol but i wouldn't be in mountain biking if i still had it!


You lucky there then its over £1 per litre here which works out at around $6.50 a gallon!:madman:


----------



## tsp_2177 (Jun 16, 2009)

it's back down to less than $2.50 a gallon here  i run on $20 a week on gas and love it lol if i still had the stang i'd still be using well over $50 a week so i don't miss it that much i like riding bikes much much more because a trailer hitch and hitch rack wouldn't look rright on it. and i SURE wouldn't be putting a trunk rack or roof rack on that thing when i paid $120 for a pint of paint for it


----------



## j944 (Feb 24, 2006)

The X at the new Cowboy stadium


----------



## Jase810 (Sep 5, 2006)

I had an 06 Audi A4. My wife had a 07 Volvo XC70 (she loved that car) unfortunately the Volvo got totaled. Now i got an 09 Toyota Tacoma.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

*Here's mine*










It's interesting trying to fit my bike in there. lol.


----------



## zx1100 (Jul 21, 2009)

My main way of bike transportation but can also get one bike to fit in the back of my A6 if needed (I think I borrowed my roof rack for the Audi to one of my buddies a long time ago and can't remember who or I just can't find it  ). Sorry if the pics are too big. 









Now if I can just figure a way to transport my bike with one of my other cars, LOL :crazy:


----------



## j944 (Feb 24, 2006)

zx1100 said:


> My main way of bike transportation but can also get one bike to fit in the back of my A6 if needed (I think I borrowed my roof rack for the Audi to one of my buddies a long time ago and can't remember who or I just can't find it  ). Sorry if the pics are too big.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No teasing....Lets see more of the cars:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Another member of the Volvo crew here, '96 850R


----------



## Picco-so (Sep 25, 2008)

On the back of the "Killer Wagon"


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

B-Rod and the Volvo.










After doing the Oberon Stock Route.


----------



## soccer6543 (Aug 12, 2009)

1999 4runner, with my $25 homemade rack...Love this thing!, bike has changed a bit now, new fork, disc brakes, and clips


----------



## mikeetow (Apr 8, 2009)

my fronty


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Subaru is the daily driver and the Suburban was just added for camping and bike trips....and pulling a camper soon.


----------



## roach (Sep 12, 2005)

Here's mine Mitsubishi Outlander XLS lot of cargo room for gears and wheels !


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

*My ride's ride...*

Used to ride my bike to wherever I may roam esp back home. But lately I found myself so weak during my 1-year hiatus (& counting)!

..._so here's mine_:

'09 *RDX* Tech








240-hp of turbocharged goodness, lots of cargo room for gears & wheels, & tops ~20mpg @80mph... Problem is... right now I'm missing the services of my loyal steed. LoL!


----------



## ILHitman (Aug 12, 2009)

Here is mine








with my homemade rack


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

After a month of research I finally installed the rack this evening.


----------



## spclays1 (Sep 15, 2009)

My Bike rides on the rear of my FJ Cruiser.....


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Apr 17, 2008)

After two years of getting fat I've recently started to ride gain. My pickup was stolen last winter so I no longer have a 4-wheeler anymore. That's ok though, I never drove it anyway because I spent so much time driving this:



















It is an '08 T2000 that I picked up with only 43k on the clock in June of '08. It has a lowly 400HP Cummins with a 9-speed. As of last night I've put 173k on it. That black thing strapped to the handle on the back is my pull cart for my golf clubs, I've since move it to the top bunk.

A couple months ago I started on a dedicated account where I'm chucking 30-45k lbs of freight, box by box, every 3-4 days. I no longer need load locks so I'm using my load lock rack for my bike:










I keep the wheels and seat inside on the top bunk, where they get to listen to tunes all day:


----------



## wahoodisk17 (Feb 1, 2009)

or










or a not so photogenic half ton chevy


----------



## BATMANs (Feb 19, 2007)

Was this:

































Until I bought this:


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

You still have the rack for the RX7? Need to get rid of it?


----------



## Blade-Runner (Nov 26, 2007)

07 Jetta with my 07 Litlle Guy tear drop and 09 SJ HT 29er 










* Thinking about getting a Toyota Tacoma once they redesign it (2011?)


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

I use a '93 Mitsubishi Pajero


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

The TL. Can't find a carrier that clears the factory spoiler.


The GN. No bikes allowed.







Non functional since it was stock, just a way to hustle more money.





So far I'm limited to using the girlfriend's Murano for bike hauling.


----------



## Jeveretts (Oct 25, 2009)

2000 BMW 323i Sport Wagon, great biking car, lots of room!










I have not yet found a way to get my bikes to the trail in my 2002 Porsche 911 Carrera, Yakima or Thule do not make clips, no hitch option since the engine is in the back, no strap on rack because of the wing... so it sits home in the garage


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

my 2005 Scion Xb (named Ducky for obvious reasons)

I built a custom rack to hold my 29er using a hidden (vertical) receiver hitch behind the bumper.


















The back seat has been removed and the amp and subs are hidden under the deck.









Why yes, that is a supercharger.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

How do I resize a jpg file so the forum will accept it?


----------



## dvanderb (Oct 21, 2008)

*My rides new ride*

My ride used to ride on a black 2006 Subaru WRX Limited sedan..... due to a mechanical issue.. that one ended up backwards in a ditch and is no more.

My rides new ride is a Silver 2010 Subaru WRX Hatchback..

I was hoping for better pictures.. but I just got the car last night and there is no sun this morning..


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*Coming soon to my driveway*

Not as nice,shiny new...or fast...as the one just above it (Sweet WRX,Bro :thumbsup: ),but this one's coming to my driveway in the near future. My Grandparents bought it new in '99,put 75,000 miles on it,serviced it at Subaru every 2500 miles,and made sure it always slept indoors. Normally,every 5 years or so,when they buy a new Sube,they pass the old one down to my aunt,who passes the last one down to her son,who's current one gets traded back in. They loved this one so much,it hung around till a couple years ago when they gave it to that cousin,but he got arrested a few months after,and it sat till now. (Now if you look closely,you can see the newest one they bought poking outta the garage, It's to be mine when it gets retired,since the only other grandchild they have,the "Golden Child",will be spending the next several years in the federal pen for being a dumbass  ).

Anyhoo,my first instinct is to drop it,throw some 18's on there,and start looking for a later model WRX STI donor car...but I'll most likely upgrade the cassette to a CD player,find some nicer/newer Sube wheels,throw a roof or hitch rack on there and enjoy the next 300,000 miles :idea:


----------



## LUNARFX (Apr 20, 2009)

There are some truly badass rides here from the MK III to the exotic cars. Here's mine and hopefully my new project can be the bike hauler because it's going to be much easier to put the bikes up on them...for now this is what I have...










































My girlfriend has a custom powdercoated pink Motobecane that matches her engine bay...


























She too has a matching Eclipse, but a convertible version of course. Too bad, we can only put both bikes in my trunk, but just thought I'd share her bike with the matching pink in her engine bay.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: That's sweet!!!:thumbsup: I miss my '02 Spyder GT...it ran mid 12's on 18's when I bought it,I sure miss it (twas back around '04-05)


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Jeveretts said:


> I have not yet found a way to get my bikes to the trail in my 2002 Porsche 911 Carrera,


Get a Saris rack. As you can see they make one for your Porsche. :thumbsup:


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

The bike is safe inside to keep it at 70 MPG.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

2005 Accord, my love!


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Furthering the adventures of my ride's ride ... after posting #241.

On the Old Bathurst Road ... transitioning to warp speed.










Someone lost the plot, at Sodwalls ... but my ride's ride didn't.










My ride's ride just loves being out on the back-roads of the western slopes of the Great Dividing Range, heading to somewhere that's still people free, in the Blue Mountains ... my ride's ride is a bit like m'self.

Warren.

PS, not that I'm a DH rider ... but the Old Bathurst Road has a lot to offer.


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)

Daily Driver










Wife's Ride


















ROAD TRIP!


























Bring your bike to work day....










https://www.flickr.com/photos/newsrover


----------



## 1998 schwinn (Jul 2, 2009)

*my long term relationship and she....*

Never Complains!

Thomas & Friends Are For Trunks Only


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

1998 Toyota 4Runner. 170,000 miles, put through hell on the trails on the weekends and drives me to work on the weekdays. I've never loved a car as much as I do this ugly thing.


----------



## gtluke (Aug 15, 2007)

Sweet Cars here.
I think i'm in the minority here where I somehow have more cars than bikes. They all run, and every single one is stick shift too 

My daily driver. Very unassuming. I use it to beat the ever loving snot out of honda and in the last few years subaru boys. Had it 10 years now, has 1/4 million miles on it. Fast as hell and handles ridiculous, especially in crap weather.









And my tire smoke machine.

















And it's gay as hell but it's fun and easy to maintain. Need better pics. It's got a 6 speeder too 









I've also got this remarkable piece of crap that I use when I have field calls to NYC. The wife uses it sometimes too, she has no car. she just uses whatever i'm not driving.









and finally this thing, 1977 3 speed manual.
ha
it was $100 and it runs like a champ. i leave it upstate at my buddies hunting cabin. it's just for banging off of trees.


----------



## Bikeeveryday (Jan 10, 2005)

bh10 said:


> 06 CTD w/ 652hp at the wheels


Damn in the 600 hp club. What mods?

Here's my sweet 5.9 cummins. It's got a Common Rail (of course) and a intake hehe. Boost and pyro Gauges. 48re, sittin on 35 inch yokohama geolanders. (Excellent tires) I just put a rubber floor in it.



















6>8 - Diesel heads, you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## conbon (Apr 23, 2009)

1998 Ford Contour. I'll be replacing the Bell trailer hitch rack with a Yakima roof rack next summer:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

conbon said:


> 1998 Ford Contour. I'll be replacing the Bell trailer hitch rack with a Yakima roof rack next summer:


Man that looks pretty good for a '98 :thumbsup:


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

my 2001 Silverado Z71 w/ 133K on the clock


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

JoshS said:


> my 2001 Silverado Z71 w/ 133K on the clock


Nice, I just bought a 2002 with 37,000 miles a couple days ago!! I just got up early to wax it up before I head to work. Its like new. Have you had any problems with it? Steering colum noise? I have to have a few things looked at. Any good forums? Im thinking about a leveling kit and 33s.


----------



## conbon (Apr 23, 2009)

longhaultrucker said:


> Man that looks pretty good for a '98 :thumbsup:
> My wife has 2000 Contour SE...it doesn't looks as good as yours,LOL! We bought hers a little over 1 1/2 years ago,kinda a buy here/pay here gig (when I was just about to be put outta work by the Doc and D.O.T. for old spinal injuries-see my username,bad wreck by co-driver in 2001),it was all scratched up,and obviously had been tried to have been broken into (needs a new trunk key-hole),but with only 83,000 miles on it's 2.0L DOCH engine (I get 27-30 MPG's outta it,but she gets 30-34...my foot's heavier). As I type,only owe 5 payments of $130 on it. Sometime next year,since it's proven to be such a good lil car,I'm gunna smooth all the little dings and such outta it and have it resprayed (about the same color as yours,actually,she does NOT dig the forrest green). Not very fast (think Ford Focus 127HP engine,in a 5-700LB heavier car...and uh,my last Ford was an '04 Mach 1  ),but it's comfortable,dependable,and very economical.
> 
> My ride's a '93 Escort LX wagon (I think I posted it here some where):nonod: :lol: ,I gave $500 for it years ago to ride to NC for work every week (uh...long haul trucking),about 180,000 miles ago (it had just turned over 100,000 when I bought it,just over 280,000 now,going strong :thumbsup: ). I'll be selling it to a riding bud come tax time and buying a 1 owner '99 Sube Outback Sport (Impreza) from my Grandma.


yup, thats my SE. Its got the Zetec 2.0L motor in it, sadly its mated to an autotragic transmission so its not as much fun. Its my first car, I've had it for about a year and my mom had it for 2 years before that. I run the piss out of it and nothing has broken yet. I never did any maintenence on it because I wanted it to break so I'd have an excuse to get a new car, but I'm starting to realize how dependable that motor is. I jsut changed the oil, oil filter, and fuel filter last week. I'll be buying new upstream o2 sensor sometime this week, then I'm going to gut the catalytic converter (its bad, smells like eggs) and instal a MIL eliminator on the downstream o2 sensor. Then after that I'll move onto the cooling system, it needs a flush a a new temperature sending unit, and I'll throw a new thermastat in while I got the sytem drained.

As far as modding the cargoes, its mostly still stock. Took the badges off the trunk and the pinstripe stickers off the doors, next spring I'll be taking the door dings off and replacing the "SE" badges with some side markers that will be wired into the turn signals. I have a power antenna I need to install, but for that I need to run 1 blue wire from the dash back into the trunk and I'll have to strip the interior out, so thats a spring project. I have some really simple and clean looking 17" wheels that I need to get tires for. In the picture you cna see my brand spanking new OEM headlights ($225) and the SVT upper grill/mesh that I painted silver. I have a SVT front bumper that needs to have a crack repaired and be painted to match, then that will be going on along with a matching silver SVT lower mesh. I also need my rear bumper and fender repainted. That too is a project for spring. I'm trying to do a couple subtle mods that make it look clean and simple, so it stands out a little more, but not look ricey. Depending on how long my current transmission lasts and my money situation when it does **** itself, i might buy a 98 zetec with a manual transmission as a parts car and swap over the manual transmission and everything thats is needed to make it work, but I'm not sure about that yet.


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

kntr said:


> Nice, I just bought a 2002 with 37,000 miles a couple days ago!! I just got up early to wax it up before I head to work. Its like new. Have you had any problems with it? Steering colum noise? I have to have a few things looked at. Any good forums? Im thinking about a leveling kit and 33s.


I've had a few minor issues; fuel level sender, fuel pressure regulator, front axle seal, and water pump. But they have all been things i have fixed my self and pretty minor. nothing like my 97 f150 i had that the issues were expensive. i recommend perfomancetrucks.net and gmfullsize.com. Have fun with it, i have done allot to mine and enjoy it.


----------



## JohnsD90 (Nov 15, 2009)

jrm said:


> Airbox mod, cat back, bilstiens, bridgestone A/Ts..


Deckplate Mod?

And this is mine, i dont have a rack yet so i take a wheel off and it fits in the back, and its a 97 4runner 5 speed with 151k miles, this was the 2nd day i had it, got it sept 1, 09.
the bike: 05 Specialized rockhopper
I paid $1800 for the car and i paid nothing for the bike, (some asshoIe threw it out at the scrapyard my dad works at)


----------



## dvanderb (Oct 21, 2008)

I know already posted the ride.. but now the racks on there.. so more pics..










I know this is MTBR.. but the roof rack is for the roadie..


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*One of my vehicles......*

Like to use this one for bike road trips....bought in summer of 97.....a 1998 Honda CRV....with 150k on the clock...don't worry about getting her dirty...or riding on some rougher roads.... this is a pic from todays ride....


----------



## bh10 (May 30, 2009)

Bikeeveryday said:


> Damn in the 600 hp club. What mods?
> 
> Here's my sweet 5.9 cummins. It's got a Common Rail (of course) and a intake hehe. Boost and pyro Gauges. 48re, sittin on 35 inch yokohama geolanders. (Excellent tires) I just put a rubber floor in it.
> 
> ...


Compund Turbos; s300g as the secondary and a s475 primary with a 1.32 a/r, Injectors honed 45%, Smarty 4.2 beta, Wicked Diesel CP3, and a couple more goodies.


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

gtluke said:


> Sweet Cars here.
> I think i'm in the minority here where I somehow have more cars than bikes. They all run, and every single one is stick shift too
> 
> My daily driver. Very unassuming. I use it to beat the ever loving snot out of honda and in the last few years subaru boys. Had it 10 years now, has 1/4 million miles on it. Fast as hell and handles ridiculous, especially in crap weather.
> ...


I had a GVR4 about 10 years ago, miss that car...


----------



## Jay68442 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## LUNARFX (Apr 20, 2009)

gtluke said:


> Sweet Cars here.
> I think i'm in the minority here where I somehow have more cars than bikes. They all run, and every single one is stick shift too
> 
> My daily driver. Very unassuming. I use it to beat the ever loving snot out of honda and in the last few years subaru boys. Had it 10 years now, has 1/4 million miles on it. Fast as hell and handles ridiculous, especially in crap weather.





Tom93R1 said:


> I had a GVR4 about 10 years ago, miss that car...


Very cool! I have #924/2000 by the way as well, on top of the matching Mitsubishi's up there. That's what I plan to be the bike carrier so I'm glad I'm not the only one that has those intentions.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

*2009 Honda Fit Sport*

...


----------



## xcolin (Apr 23, 2005)

91 accord, 170K miles
Hand-me-down from the in-laws. Good on gas and comfortable. Pretty beat up, rusty, missing clear coat on the roof and trunk, but parts are cheap and should have lots of life left.

I just picked up 2002 Subaru Forester for $300 more than what I sold a 1996 Tacoma for. Seemed crazy to me, but Tacomas hold their value big time


----------



## Finalgear (Dec 16, 2006)

Here is my hauler and a pic of the rig.


----------



## sacredg (Nov 27, 2008)

A few pictures of a few my rigs and my shuttle rig.


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

This one won't carry the bikes, but it is my other fun summer sport:

























For long trips we use the 4runner Sport V8, but for the local offroading (and my winter driving), we've got the beast:


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

Biker_Bum said:


> Sow us some pics of your Rides ride. Mine is a 88Volvo 240DL SW. I paid $300 for it. Put a $500 bike rack on top, and put a $1000+ bike on top of that.


nice Volvo...here's mine. 2005 V70R AWD.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

92 Range Rover









71 Mercedes









The better half and her ride!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Just picked this up. Its an 02 with only 37,000 miles. Ive got a 4 bike T2 for the hitch, an instagator, and a home made 3 bike rack. It should haul a few bikes.  Lift and tires should be on in a few weeks.


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

'69 Corvair 500. Daily Driver. Without the Kayak, I can stuff five bikes on there! Including my tandem


----------



## CAPiTA139 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yakima Roof rack on the way. Its a little bit faster than my Cannondale 







[/URL][/IMG]]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Crappy cell phone pic... can't really see the xc bike inside


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

04 Silverado z71 Crew Cab. Throw the bike in the back or in the cab. Sad to see you lose that beauty, O~Hi~O. All of us Chevy drivers feel your pain.


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

2001 Jeep TJ









or 1992 C2500









or 2007 Passat Wolfsburg (stole pic, I don't have any decent ones)


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Just picked this up...*

2002 Audi A4 1.8 turbo, quattro,manual, sport package, and winter package with 77k miles on it. The previous owner was an enthusiast who chipped it from 170 hp to 205 hp, and did the timing belt. It has some minor issues, like somebody keyed it, and its going to need tires pretty soon. I just added the trailer hitch receiver to it the other day, and going to take it out for its maiden bike ride trip today.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Lumbee1 said:


> Sure it is.....................


Those are nice bike vehicles and so it the HHR. :thumbsup:



Jeveretts said:


> I have not yet found a way to get my bikes to the trail in my 2002 Porsche 911 Carrera, Yakima or Thule do not make clips, no hitch option since the engine is in the back, no strap on rack because of the wing... so it sits home in the garage


Expensive sports cars are not allowed to carry bikes... not even groceries! They are made to joy ride in on the highway.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

kntr said:


> It gets me to the top and still gets 19-20mpg on the hwy.


Wow... 20 mpg? Those Rubi's have a V8 now? My z71 gets 24 mpg. :skep:


----------



## sherpa2000 (Dec 3, 2009)

My Ride with my (old Ride)
2006 Bmw 325xi wagon
2006 S-Works Stumpjumper
Crap iphone photo BTW


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Blksocks said:


> Wow... 20 mpg? Those Rubi's have a V8 now? My z71 gets 24 mpg. :skep:


Jeeps SUCK for gas mileage. My TJ with a straight six and 3 speed has never gotten anything better than 17.X mpg, and usually it's more like 14-15 mpg. Even guys with 4 cylinder Jeeps that I know are lucky to get 20 mpg.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Gone


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

06 Titan and 05 tassajara


----------



## byknphil (Oct 10, 2009)

No more puttin a muddy bike in the back seat.


----------



## FELT520 (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Your license plate is glowing... might wanna get that check out!


----------



## mb2boost (Sep 22, 2008)

Here is mine, 2000 Chevy with homemade base. Bought the 4 used Yakima mounts then made the base all for about $200.00, works great.


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

Don't really take the car and the bike but either throw the bike inside the X5 or put on the hitch rack. Awsome bike tranporter


----------



## Garwee (Dec 14, 2009)

my rides


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

^ awsome setup!


----------



## Bolshoi125 (Jan 7, 2010)

balling said:


> i think i have hte weirdest vehicle to haul the bikes


VIP STYLE BABY!!!


----------



## darty (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

wvmtb said:


> Mine rides on the top of my slightly lowered Ion Redline.


Nice! I have an Ion too! Only not the redline. Rockin a swagman hitch rack on mine. No pics yet though.


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

Alfa Romeo 147 GTA and Cove Hummer.

The rack is a Saris Bones which is pretty good. I would love a rack that I could lock my bike to but as far as I know, those are all on the roof and that won't fit in the place I park...


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

That's a handsome ride. 3.2 in the GTA? I remember seeing the top gear episode where Clarkson loved this car.


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

Bolshoi125 said:


> VIP STYLE BABY!!!


I don't get the VIP nature of that car in any way. Unless you mean ghetto VIP, then by all means. It looks too pieced together to me, and there's some really cheap accents, but to each their own I guess.


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

Yep it's the 250 hp 3.2. Are you referring to the episode with the GTA vs the R32 and the Focus RS?

Hey are you from Idaho? I'm originally from Eastern Oregon.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Blksocks said:


> Wow... 20 mpg? Those Rubi's have a V8 now? My z71 gets 24 mpg. :skep:


My Jeep had the V6 in it. I could get 20mpg on the hwy if I kept it under 60 mph. I only get 17-19 on the hwy with my Z71.


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

kntr said:


> My Jeep had the V6 in it. I could get 20mpg on the hwy if I kept it under 60 mph. I only get 17-19 on the hwy with my Z71.


lol sucks, my sequoia has a v8 in it and is much heavier than your jeep. It gets 25mpg cruising on the highway from 60-70mph


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> lol sucks, my sequoia has a v8 in it and is much heavier than your jeep. It gets 25mpg cruising on the highway from 60-70mph


I'm calling BS. You don't get a highway rating of 17mpg's if 25 are possible doing 60-70. Hell the best I've ever gotten out of my 4runner with the same engine is 22mpg, and that's coming down the east side of the rockies doing 65 the whole way. Most of the time if I avg 70 mph, I get 19 mpg.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

96 jeep grand cherokee 2" lift and 31's gets me where i need to go









the jeep 








the bike safely stored in the jeep 








a bit dirty as i just got done ridin o and the bike is a 2010 Specialized P1 all mountain with funn pedals (mavic deetracks , rock shox recon race 120mm fork ) not pictured


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

nsomniac said:


> I'm calling BS. You don't get a highway rating of 17mpg's if 25 are possible doing 60-70. Hell the best I've ever gotten out of my 4runner with the same engine is 22mpg, and that's coming down the east side of the rockies doing 65 the whole way. Most of the time if I avg 70 mph, I get 19 mpg.


go ahead call bs, i was drafting behind my other friend coming down from a road trip. he was driving a land cruiser. his mpg was worse than mine tho. we weren't going downhill either, mostly flats with some hills.


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> lol sucks, my sequoia has a v8 in it and is much heavier than your jeep. It gets 25mpg cruising on the highway from 60-70mph





skyliner1004 said:


> go ahead call bs, i was drafting behind my other friend coming down from a road trip. he was driving a land cruiser. his mpg was worse than mine tho. we weren't going downhill either, mostly flats with some hills.


Pretty sure you just proved it was BS. "It gets" and "one time it got when I was drafting a friend" are 2 completely different things.


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

'06 Ram 1500


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

nsomniac said:


> Pretty sure you just proved it was BS. "It gets" and "one time it got when I was drafting a friend" are 2 completely different things.


lol okay, technicality. how about when i do it again on my next trip?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

skyliner1004 said:


> go ahead call bs, i was drafting behind my other friend coming down from a road trip. he was driving a land cruiser. his mpg was worse than mine tho. we weren't going downhill either, mostly flats with some hills.


and this one time i had my truck on a flat bed tow truck and it got INFINITE miles per gallon! 

In all seriousness, calculating miles per gallon when the number is dependent on another vehicle is ridiculous.


----------



## Unwritten (Oct 6, 2006)

*1994 Toyota Corolla E10*

Fun, reliable small car. I love it. 









In the Spanish Pyreneés.









While on holiday in Croatia. Photo taken near the Plitvice lakes.


----------



## Habits76 (Aug 13, 2009)

Blksocks said:


> Wow... 20 mpg? Those Rubi's have a V8 now? My z71 gets 24 mpg. :skep:


Wow, I'd like to know how you get 24 mpg out of your silverado, I had an 05 Z71 and the best I ever got was 18.4mpg and that was downhill with a tailwind. Ha!


----------



## Ken (Mar 21, 2005)

1990 Toyota Corolla (160k miles)










2004 Honda CR-V


----------



## RicanMTB'r (Sep 6, 2009)

04 Wrangler Unlimited, 4.0 Auto/ Gas Guzzzzzler


----------



## billy goat1 (Sep 18, 2009)

My 06 Forester w/ Inno Rack :thumbsup:


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

RicanMTB'r said:


> 04 Wrangler Unlimited, 4.0 Auto/ *Gas Guzzzzzle*r


thats what u get for buying an inefficient american vehicle, sorry for ur loss


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

FLMike said:


> and this one time i had my truck on a flat bed tow truck and it got INFINITE miles per gallon!
> 
> In all seriousness, calculating miles per gallon when the number is dependent on another vehicle is ridiculous.


not unless its still within real driving circumstances. crap like putting it on a bed, in neutral on the highway, etc are not real situations. drafting behind a large vehicle to get higher fuel efficiency can easily be done


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> thats what u get for buying an inefficient american vehicle, sorry for ur loss


Now I know where louissssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss went.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

RicanMTB'r said:


> 04 Wrangler Unlimited, 4.0 Auto/ Gas Guzzzzzler


Nice Wrangler. Even with my '97 short wheelbase rig, I get only about 15-16 around town.


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

Malibu412 said:


> Now I know where louissssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss went.


wait what?


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice weather hauler,67 Volvo 122s.bad weather hauler 87 245,and nice weather, nice parking (lol) 82 Mustang


----------



## AJ923 (Aug 12, 2009)

Heres my ride. 08 gmc sierra just a leveling kit and 33" tires. also has some go fast stuff too..


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> thats what u get for buying an inefficient american vehicle, sorry for ur loss


Such a childish comment. :thumbsup:


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

RicanMTB'r said:


> 04 Wrangler Unlimited, 4.0 Auto/ Gas Guzzzzzler


The Unlimited sure is sweet though. Throw a MDS Hemi in it.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

skyliner1004 said:


> thats what u get for buying an inefficient american vehicle, sorry for ur loss


Spoken like a true ricer. Ever look at the mpg of a Toyota V6 Tacoma. It gets worse mileage than a 5.3L Silverado. Ever look at FJ Cruiser? Open your eyes. Let me guess you have a 240 that you put skyline badges on.  I've owned American, German, and Japanese cars. My '06 TL gets worse mileage around town than my GN did stock.



skyliner1004 said:


> not unless its still within real driving circumstances. crap like putting it on a bed, in neutral on the highway, etc are not real situations. drafting behind a large vehicle to get higher fuel efficiency can easily be done


Again, drafting is a ricer move. Unsafe to anyone near you on the highway. Comparing a vehicle's fuel economy when drafting is one of the dumbest things I've ever heard of. While we're at it, let's gut the whole car and install a small diesel engine. That's a real apples to apples comparison. :thumbsup:


----------



## andituk (Jan 21, 2009)

My subaru and my giant..


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

............


----------



## PG256 (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Bolshoi125 (Jan 7, 2010)

here's mine!!


----------



## Bikeeveryday (Jan 10, 2005)

I like evos, especially MR's


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

skyliner1004 said:


> thats what u get for buying an inefficient american vehicle, sorry for ur loss


Please post pics of your own ride, keep your snide comments about other people's rides to yourself, or begone with you.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

PG256 said:


>


Any side pics???


----------



## PG256 (Apr 21, 2009)

JGill said:


> Any side pics???


----------



## norwoodrider4 (Aug 19, 2007)

1990 Chevy Lumina 70,000 miles, coming soon to a trailhead near you.


----------



## Amauri (Mar 6, 2010)

*first post and it a pic of my jeep lol*

Love the damn thing


----------



## 3xv (Dec 27, 2005)

2008 Mazda CX-9 with a hitch mounted rack


----------



## AWDfreak (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL, another excuse to post pics of my car 

photo album: https://img31.imageshack.us/g/dsc00338dv.jpg/


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Modified T2


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

Bolshoi125 said:


> here's mine!!


It's about time this thread got another X! I thought I was the only one.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Update....*



pimpbot said:


> 2002 Audi A4 1.8 turbo, quattro,manual, sport package, and winter package with 77k miles on it. The previous owner was an enthusiast who chipped it from 170 hp to 205 hp, and did the timing belt. It has some minor issues, like somebody keyed it, and its going to need tires pretty soon. I just added the trailer hitch receiver to it the other day, and going to take it out for its maiden bike ride trip today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got the paint fixed and trailer hitch installed. The thing goes like a battoutaheck and still pulls 28 mpg in mixed driving. I can get away with seriously stupid moves on the on and off ramps.

Still needs tires, tho. I wanna get some Continental Extreme Contact DWS tires, but they are on national backorder until May.

Here, with JRM:


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

Time to upgrade to the GT28RS, put some new injectors in, and get a custom tune!


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

MIne


----------



## PG256 (Apr 21, 2009)

^ Nice lookin e34 :thumbsup:


----------



## .sooperfresh (Jan 11, 2010)

'85 mitsubishi montero.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice, but the Thornbirds are a bit much. I had them on my bronco and they were the worst tire ever. They were terrible on and offroad, but they sure look cool.


----------



## .sooperfresh (Jan 11, 2010)

kntr said:


> Nice, but the Thornbirds are a bit much. I had them on my bronco and they were the worst tire ever. They were terrible on and offroad, but they sure look cool.


that's too bad. i've never had any problems with them in mud, sand, dirt, or pavement.

they really are noisy on the freeway, though.


----------



## AWDfreak (Jan 28, 2007)

.sooperfresh said:


> that's too bad. i've never had any problems with them in mud, sand, dirt, or pavement.
> 
> they really are noisy on the freeway, though.


Have any pics of your Mitsubishi and Giant both dirty?


----------



## rxp rider (Nov 21, 2009)

when i first got it...now has full adjustable coilovers, catback exhaust, intake, 18" CSL's with Nitto Invos, Swaybars, front strut, HIDs, etc...


----------



## bh10 (May 30, 2009)

kntr said:


> Nice, but the Thornbirds are a bit much. I had them on my bronco and they were the worst tire ever. They were terrible on and offroad, but they sure look cool.


I agree, no offense to the guy running them, but they are awful on and off road.


----------



## stock r (Jun 20, 2008)

futureEDpatient said:


> '03 Nissan Maxima SE :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: My friend has the same setup!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

.sooperfresh said:


> that's too bad. i've never had any problems with them in mud, sand, dirt, or pavement.
> 
> they really are noisy on the freeway, though.


You have never been in real mud then. They dont clear the tread at all. Thornbirds are not noisey on pavement compared to a real mud tire. I run Boggers on my rig now and they are NOISEY. Most people in my offroad club make fun of people running Thornbirds. Not me. I think they look super cool and are ok for a all around rig. I use to be able to spin the tires at any speed on wet pavement. It was scary. Wet grass was even worse. Ive run them in 31 and 33s.

The SSRs were a good tire in the mud and wet. They are quiet compared to a Thornbird and Bogger. This is my old shuttle rig that I sold.









Boggers are the ticket for mud though. I still have this one.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

VW bug with 2 yakima cobras:

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGME (Aug 25, 2007)

kntr said:


> Modified T2


Any chance i can get a closer look at your setup? Looks like a good idea.


----------



## Punto Pete (Mar 20, 2010)

My ride. 
Fiat Punto HGT, 1.8 16v. With mods 




























Once the bike's built it'll be getting a megasquirt ecu, some alfa romeo cloverleaf engine parts and a turbo conversion


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

BIGME said:


> Any chance i can get a closer look at your setup? Looks like a good idea.


I always hated my Sportworks/Thule T2 bike rack on the back. Hitch racks are just hard on bikes where we shuttle. We drive a lot of gravel roads and the dust and rocks kill the bikes if you drive fast. I decided to mount the rack in the bed. I bought a universal hitch and mounted it on the one fenderwell . Then, I had my welding buddy build and mount a piece on the other fenderwell to support the other side. I then had the pieces and bed sprayed in Line X. It works pretty good. I can mount 4 bikes in the rack and one beside the rack. All the gear can go under the bikes. Ya, I could have hauled the bikes on the tailgate, but Im not a fan of that method.


----------



## BIGME (Aug 25, 2007)

kntr said:


> I always hated my Sportworks/Thule T2 bike rack on the back. Hitch racks are just hard on bikes where we shuttle. We drive a lot of gravel roads and the dust and rocks kill the bikes if you drive fast. I decided to mount the rack in the bed. I bought a universal hitch and mounted it on the one fenderwell . Then, I had my welding buddy build and mount a piece on the other fenderwell to support the other side. I then had the pieces and bed sprayed in Line X. It works pretty good. I can mount 4 bikes in the rack and one beside the rack. All the gear can go under the bikes. Ya, I could have hauled the bikes on the tailgate, but Im not a fan of that method.


Good Stuff. Thank you.


----------



## Biobanker (Jan 30, 2010)

My supercharged NSX carrys bikes around with the Delta Hunchrack as easily as it runs World Challenge times at Mosport.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Posted this in another thread but what the hell, I'll post it here too.

Here's my Subaru Outback.


----------



## Ken (Mar 21, 2005)

Ska! said:


> Posted this in another thread but what the hell, I'll post it here too.
> 
> Here's my Subaru Outback...


Sweet! I've always liked the Outback and it would be one of my top choices for a good all-around vehicle. That's a great color combo, tint, and tasty wheel choice you've got there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Ken said:


> Sweet! I've always liked the Outback and it would be one of my top choices for a good all-around vehicle. That's a great color combo, tint, and tasty wheel choice you've got there! :thumbsup:


Thanks!

They are pretty nice as an all-rounder but really show their strength throughout the winter months. This one was bare bones when I got it (like in the pic below) and I knew I was going to change it up some. I like it much better now that I've got my bike rack, tint, and tunes (and some other stuff) all worked out. I put the Enkei wheels on last week. I too like how it turned out.  I've got one more plan for the car......we'll see.

Thanks for the props! :thumbsup:

*BEFORE*









*AFTER*


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

mtymxdh said:


> VW bug with 2 yakima cobras:
> 
> :thumbsup:


Nice! What year is that... I'm thinking 72?

My first car was a '74 beatle. Drove it off and on for 10 years before my wife made me sell it. I keep thinking about getting another as a project.


----------



## dane325 (Mar 27, 2010)

'87 325is.









i have a big basket for the rack that i use in the summer time, too. 


















and my dry condition [read: safe], nice weather car. '97 240sx.



























lots of cool cars in here!


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

*08 Tacoma Crew Cab*

The Truck 








The main MTB:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Biobanker said:



> My supercharged NSX carrys bikes around with the Delta Hunchrack as easily as it runs World Challenge times at Mosport.


Seriously, you put a trunk rack on a car like that? Sad.


----------



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Wow no Ford escapes???!*

Mine is running strong at 104K, Just moved to Colorado and I'm putting some serious miles on it. Gets about 22mpg on the highway (25 max) and about 19 all around.

The ride








The rides


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

*Yeee yota powah*

Pretty amped on mah loc'd out Tocv


----------



## Biobanker (Jan 30, 2010)

Jayem said:


> Seriously, you put a trunk rack on a car like that? Sad.


it's not a trunk rack. It sits ONLY on the glass hatch. It doesn't touch any paint or body. It took me 3 years to find a hunchrack because they stopped making them years ago and it's he only rack I'd use.

It's awesome!


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Habits76 said:


> Wow, I'd like to know how you get 24 mpg out of your silverado, I had an 05 Z71 and the best I ever got was 18.4mpg and that was downhill with a tailwind. Ha!


Yup, I misread the numbers  I only get 18 in my 04'. Caught my mistake when I went to look at a few Sierra and Silverado today. :madman:


----------



## Ken (Mar 21, 2005)

dane325 said:


> ...and my dry condition [read: safe], nice weather car. '97 240sx.


Mmmmm....Garrett turbo...that's a sweet 240 Dane. And your pics are the bomb also. Awesome lighting. The 325 interior shot is especially cool with the skyline. You have a gift. :thumbsup:


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll get some shots with the bike on top when it stops raining.

1988 volvo 240dl, 250k, $500.










One more shot


----------



## whiterp199 (Feb 27, 2010)

Here is my hotness. A 2009 Pontiac G8 GT


----------



## GrannyAbuser (Jan 31, 2004)

2001 Lincoln Town Car Signature Touring Sedan, Saris Bones Rack and the mint 1977 Raleigh Gran Prix I found for $20. Thanks craigslist! 8)


----------



## PG256 (Apr 21, 2009)

dane325 said:


> '87 325is.


I love this shot. I think I've seen some of your other photos on bf.c, good stuff.


----------



## MindlessDeviant (Jul 26, 2009)

Heres my rides ride and another one of my toys (money hog)








And with my old GF Advance


----------



## Zukfanatic (Apr 17, 2009)

Here's my ride with its ride. I am a car fiend and used to have a highly modded WRX but had to give it up a couple years back. 2009 Suzuki SX4 Crossover with technology, RRM cold air intake, 5 speed trans. Believe it or not the Suzuki is almost as fun as the WRX was. It is an amazing little car. Just picked up my new bike - Mint 2006 Fisher Paragon with less than 50 miles on it. Has an XT Front Derailleur and soon to have a few more goodies. Will post more/better pics of both when they are cleaned up!


----------



## Bolshoi125 (Jan 7, 2010)

nsomniac said:


> It's about time this thread got another X! I thought I was the only one.


got to represent the evo community!!


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

Here's my 2007 F150.


----------



## 940guy (Apr 5, 2010)

another volvo lover woot!


----------



## jeeper006 (May 8, 2009)

2010 Rockhopper Expert


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

940guy said:


> another volvo lover woot!


"I had to go get hamburger buns, so I took this"

Another TB'er as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## 940guy (Apr 5, 2010)

pro said:


> "I had to go get hamburger buns, so I took this"
> 
> Another TB'er as well. :thumbsup:


yup and on the trip also i decided to ride a rincon now im getting one to replace the old fuji


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

940guy said:


> yup and on the trip also i decided to ride a rincon now im getting one to replace the old fuji


Wise choice. I'm debating selling my DH bike for a XC bike, I'm not sure.


----------



## donkeyballs (Mar 25, 2010)

1993 Saturn SW









By malaca05, shot with BlackBerry 8330m at 2010-04-07


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Gone


----------



## MountainShark (Apr 7, 2010)

That's Mayfaire isn't it?


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

My Toys - The Xterra takes care of the bike hauling duties, the Maxima is the weekender, and has new wheels now.









I no longer have the '05 Yellow Hardrock, it was recently retired for a 2010 Rockhopper Expert 29er. :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

MountainShark said:


> That's Mayfaire isn't it?


----------



## MountainShark (Apr 7, 2010)

longhaultrucker said:


>


Was refering to this: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=836271#poststop

I'm learning how to operate the forums and not doing a very good job. I posted the "reply" and then couldn't find a way to delete it because I got sidetracked reading other posts.

Edit: And "Mayfaire" is the location where the Barnes & Noble book store is.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

MountainShark said:


> Was refering to this: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=836271#poststop
> 
> I'm learning how to operate the forums and not doing a very good job. I posted the "reply" and then couldn't find a way to delete it because I got sidetracked reading other posts.
> 
> Edit: And "Mayfaire" is the location where the Barnes & Noble book store is.


LOL! I gotya :lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## tekk220 (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)




----------



## HikerXJ (Apr 18, 2006)

One hobby hauling another hobby:


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

At least you have a quick way to get back if you break down lol


----------



## laurelbliss (Apr 5, 2010)

+1 on the Honda Element!! I have an 04 with 105,000 miles, still going strong. The back seats come out and you can fit 4 bikes in the back without taking wheels off. 

Even better, after you're done, spray the inside out with a hose. The seats are made of waterproof fabric and the floor is rubberized.

And you can't beat the tailgate to sit on and enjoying a cold beverage after a nice ride.

Well, I could go on and on about why I love this vehicle but I'm just going to stop now.


----------



## crump582 (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is mine... the bike carrier


----------



## myrs200 (Feb 13, 2010)

A4 2.5tdi avant as my TVR isnt on the road yet (also not sure as to how to carry - probably a boot rack?)


----------



## jeeper006 (May 8, 2009)

crump582, daaaaaaaaaaaang nice jeep, the wheels and tires look awesome


----------



## kisada (Mar 28, 2010)

My ride : 2010 Stumpjumper FSR Comp in White

My ride's ride: 2008 Evo X GSR with Yakima roof rack + High Roller upright bike mounts


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

Very nice, a 3rd X! Love the bronze wheels on the phantom black.


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

That Evo is the TITS


----------



## myrs200 (Feb 13, 2010)

My Haro is on the back of my A4 2.5tdi









cos I cant get it on my kit car (based on Celica gt4(Alltrak)


----------



## CRXPilot (May 15, 2007)

After that EVO I won't make you suffer pics of my Chevy Venture van.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

I rather have a Chevy Venture than a rice rocket. 

SHOW ME THAT CHEVY!!


----------



## NERVOUS (Mar 27, 2010)

We use my wife's Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT8 with a Thule T2 on the back to haul our bikes around. :thumbsup:


----------



## CRXPilot (May 15, 2007)

Blksocks said:


> I rather have a Chevy Venture than a rice rocket.
> 
> SHOW ME THAT CHEVY!!


Okay... No riding pics though. It rained about 4" yesterday.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

CRXPilot said:


> Okay... No riding pics though. It rained about 4" yesterday.


Use to have a Pontiac Transport before it got wrecked. The vans are so spacious and handle extremely well!


----------



## CRXPilot (May 15, 2007)

Blksocks said:


> Use to have a Pontiac Transport before it got wrecked. The vans are so spacious and handle extremely well!


I'll give you spacious but mine drives like a drunk brontosaurus.


----------



## MountainJake (Apr 13, 2010)

accord wagon


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll have to take a pic with the bike rack on. In the mean time here's a Fall shot.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

pimpbot said:


> Still needs tires, tho. I wanna get some Continental Extreme Contact DWS tires, but they are on national backorder until May.


Here's a suggestion: Kumho Escta ASX. Many people overlook these tires and consider them cheap because of their price range. The realilty is that they are fantastic tires! Yes, they are inexpensive. However they handle beautifully! Fantasitc wet and dry traction for a 'ultra high performance all season' tire. The downside is that they wear out fast. However at their price and for how they perform, I'd rather go through two sets of the Kumho than one set of just about anything else. I have a set on both my Mercedes 300E and my Audi A6.


----------



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)

Fast and fun!


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

My Ride's ride is a '96 AC Schnitzer S3 Sport CLS replica...










Currently using a crappy Bell trunk-mount rack to get my bike to and from the trails...









The rack is sturdy enough, but I just bought a Thule Traverse roof rack with a Sidearm that i'll be mounting up soon. Should be much more secure...


----------



## Dragos (Apr 13, 2009)

Finally got to take some pics
2003 Acura MDX


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Mazda3 Sport GS with matching Kuat Sherpa rack. Installed a Curt 1.25" hitch in my driveway last Friday and headed down from Toronto to Buffalo, NY to take delivery of my rack. It is working great so far and I love the car.


----------



## Blade-Runner (Nov 26, 2007)

2008 Toyota Tacoma "Taco"


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Some new pics after mounting up the Thule rack and Sidearm...


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## dirtcranker (May 6, 2010)

*Here are mine..*

If it's just me riding I'll take the 2005 Civic with 34-40mpg. If I need more room for bike/passengers I'll take the 2005 Pilot.

I fabbed up a custom adapter for the third bike attachment for my Thule to fit on the Civic. Works awesome! If I need to haul three bikes on the Pilot it's a quick swap. :thumbsup:


----------



## dstruct (Sep 6, 2009)

My Tacoma.


----------



## azgt83 (Mar 21, 2010)

Here's mine, 2001 Dodge Durango.


----------



## ct_racer (Feb 23, 2010)

Does anybody else just open the sunroof and shove the back wheel and crank through like I do? The back end sits nicely in the passenger seat while the front wheel does a pretty good job in the open air. It's kind of loud and doesn't to the best in the rain but it beats having to take the whole thing apart any time I want to transport it.


----------



## sticarl (Apr 9, 2005)

Volvo V70R, fast and very roomy:thumbsup:


----------



## Flboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Gotta say I dig the volvo wagon.

Here is my new to me 2005 toyotoa highlander. I have to find a hitch rack for it. Don't know what to get yet.


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

sticarl said:


> Volvo V70R, fast and very roomy:thumbsup:


Nice to see another R on the forum, and love the Moose. what year?

here's my '05
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6440637#post6440637


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

also dig the prancing moose ... wanted one of those badges when I was rolling a 745ti


----------



## lutexas (Oct 29, 2008)

*Mazdaspeed 3*

Mazdaspeed 3 - Specialized enduro


----------



## YLGVLLJ (May 31, 2010)




----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

I am 6'4" so this works for, plus I have room for other toys and two Golden Retreivers.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 8, 2009)

Nice Jeep YLGVLLJ.

Those black wheels are awesome looking


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

BMW 3-Series wagon. Handles like a bimmer, while giving my left foot something to do. All about that fun + practicality thing:










w/ Cove handjob on top.


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

topless pics of the new toy. Loving every second of it.









-








-








-


----------



## jdreher55 (Jun 26, 2010)

2006 Toyota Highlander and a 2009 Hyundai Sonata.


----------



## 06OutlanderAWD (Oct 1, 2008)

My 09 Ram








Wifes 08 Endeavor
No pics on Computer at the moment
92 Galant VR4








04 EVO 8 RS (SOLD)


----------



## stolenbiker24 (May 7, 2010)

01' Tiburon. This has a stock spoiler and my Hollywood Racks Baja 3 has no problem clearing it


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

1969 VW Squareback. Bike goes inside...


----------



## jummo (Sep 8, 2005)

Depending on needs we choose between these:

If smooth and fast...2010 BMW 335xi M-Sport

Rough and slow or we need lots of stuff....2006 Toyota Tacoma

jummo


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

JackStephen said:


> 1969 VW Squareback. Bike goes inside...










You have my envy,Sir!









I've owned (more than) my share of air-coolers over the years (though it has been too long...),but a Squareback is one I've always wanted,never had the pleasure to own


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

06OutlanderAWD said:


> 92 Galant VR4


That's a great looking vr4. There aren't too many of those around, at least not in that condition.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Spdu4ia said:


> topless pics of the new toy. Loving every second of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now all you need is a lift, tires, gears, and a Hemi. 
I loved mine but wanted a Hemi. I couldnt justify another $15k for a hemi conversion though. I ran an extension on the rack so I could still open the back and fold up the rack. I still have the extension is you need one.


----------



## ugacdawg (Jul 9, 2009)

.sooperfresh said:


> '85 mitsubishi montero.


That is a mighty sweet looking truck...


----------



## Narco (Jul 7, 2010)

04 Tahoe using a Saris T Rax Pro


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

I just switched from a diesel ( was always broken ) to this....

I have no regrets! I cant keep my truck or my bike or my moto out of the dirt. I love dirt!


----------



## outxider (Mar 25, 2010)

Tacoma with custom brackets mated to sette fork mounts mounted into the rail system and is fully adjustable, prolly add a 3rd mount soon. 2 sette fork mounts and misc hardware cost me less then 40 dollars. :thumbsup:


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

83 Vanagon.* Originally a naturally aspirated Diesel with the super rare DX five speed...converted to a Turbo Diesel with manual boost control
drinks B20 Bio and gives me 30mpg...fits many many bikes on and inside.
Audi A4 Big Brake Kit
Addco Sway Bars
Koni Adjustables
Setrab 24 Row Thermostatically controlled oil cooler


----------



## gtluke (Aug 15, 2007)

Holy crap, another GVR4,
do I know you?
-Luke


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

gtluke said:


> Holy crap, another GVR4,
> do I know you?
> -Luke


holy crap, another Sinister rider


----------



## lutexas (Oct 29, 2008)

Post a picture with the VW van loaded with bikes. How many can you fit? 8?


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

2001 Dodge Ram 2500 w/ many mods.


----------



## gtluke (Aug 15, 2007)

tozovr said:


> holy crap, another Sinister rider


I'll get to say that next week when I'm up at Sunday River. 
Here in jersey I've only seen 1 other one, but I don't frequent Diablo
Everyone here rides queermo xc race bikes


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## jmaxin (Apr 20, 2009)

Lots of Vdubs!


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

lutexas said:


> Post a picture with the VW van loaded with bikes. How many can you fit? 8?


I'll see if I have one. With the box on the roof I can still fit 3 on top and then 3 completes in the middle with the seat removed and one more over the engine. So 7, but with no box up top we can put 6+ up top.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

patineto said:


>


Man that's WAY too much tongue weight on that rover. Next time get some helper springs or airbags or weight distributing hitch or all three installed first. Totally unsafe otherwise... not to mention having your headlights aimed for the sky. I noticed that you had turned the VW around to get some of the weight off of the tongue. The sorry thing about those U-haul carriers is you can't really adjust the position of the car to get the weight centered over the axles.


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

GpzGuy said:


> Man that's WAY too much tongue weight on that rover. Next time get some helper springs or airbags or weight distributing hitch or all three installed first. Totally unsafe otherwise... not to mention having your headlights aimed for the sky. I noticed that you had turned the VW around to get some of the weight off of the tongue. The sorry thing about those U-haul carriers is you can't really adjust the position of the car to get the weight centered over the axles.


That poor, poor, poor 4.2 LOL


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

Added another toy hauler to the stable. The 4runner was just too small, and I get the same gas mileage with this.


----------



## USAF (Apr 18, 2010)

*The only way I can get my bike over 200 MPH...*

07 BMW M6
Have to take the wheels off to get my bike in the trunk but it's nice riding to the trailhead.


----------



## htnswches (Mar 15, 2007)

I do this or this


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

GpzGuy said:


> Man that's WAY too much tongue weight on that rover. Next time get some helper springs or airbags or weight distributing hitch or all three installed first. Totally unsafe otherwise... not to mention having your headlights aimed for the sky. I noticed that you had turned the VW around to get some of the weight off of the tongue. The sorry thing about those U-haul carriers is you can't really adjust the position of the car to get the weight centered over the axles.


Man you are so right, the whole thing was a nightmare, I install "Hypermega stiff springs" for the truck but even then they made no difference.

Basically we reserve a "Small trailer" from Uhaul, but at the time of the pick up they did not have any, in fact they did not even have the smaller or the two trailers.

Notice how we flip the Jetta backwards in a effort to diminish the excessive load 









Ps; Is been ONE year since we move and the truck still works like a champ, not to bad for a $1000 wonder


----------



## donny939 (May 12, 2009)

I also use my civic to pull my quad and trailer, 1,000 pounds total. ante bad for a 140hp 4 banger


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

Cool to see some DSM'ers and VW owners in here! My gals 09 Passat is a princess and doesn't do much hauling, but my 92 GTI is a solid workhorse that gets beaten regularly (auto-x/track action) and she loves every minute of it. Just got my new Komodo in so I slapped some stickers on her and took a few pics.

The GTI:


















The Komodo:


















True Love  :


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

...


----------



## spclays1 (Sep 15, 2009)

07 FJ Cruiser.....At the trailhead to the Wolf River Nature Area in West Tennessee..


----------



## jeeper006 (May 8, 2009)

very nice FJ!!!!


----------



## Botman (Aug 3, 2010)

The toy: 94 C1500









The Daily Driver: 06 Suburban


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

my official bike hauler... 99 S10 with a bit of work.










my official ass hauler... 06 GTO also with a bit of work


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## jdnewe01 (Apr 19, 2009)

Awesome C30! I love seeing many bikes packed onto a sport-compact!


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

patineto said:


>





GpzGuy said:


> Man that's WAY too much tongue weight on that rover. Next time get some helper springs or airbags or weight distributing hitch or all three installed first. Totally unsafe otherwise... not to mention having your headlights aimed for the sky. I noticed that you had turned the VW around to get some of the weight off of the tongue. The sorry thing about those U-haul carriers is you can't really adjust the position of the car to get the weight centered over the axles.





patineto said:


> Man you are so right, the whole thing was a nightmare, I install "Hypermega stiff springs" for the truck but even then they made no difference.
> 
> Basically we reserve a "Small trailer" from Uhaul, but at the time of the pick up they did not have any, in fact they did not even have the smaller or the two trailers.
> 
> ...


That was stunningly bad judgement. Using a $1,000 light-duty utility vehicle to move that overloaded train-without-rails on public roads was a risk to the life of everyone that you passed.

And installing stiffer rear springs or air bags/shocks doesn't make it any safer. Stiffening the rear suspension increases the rear roll stiffness, without increasing the front roll stiffness. The vehicle will be less stable in transient maneuvers, to the point that you have now made it easier to spin the vehicle out. It's one of the major contributing causes of jack-knife trailer crashes.

And turning the car around to try to take weight off the tongue is incredibly unsafe too. The center of gravity should always be FORWARD of the axle(s). If it's not, the trailer becomes twitchy and unstable, much like what you did to the tow vehicle. This is one of the major primary causes of jack-knife trailer crashes.


----------



## pitbull592 (Jul 23, 2010)

08 Chevy aveo sedan &03 epic:


----------



## CWPspeed3 (Aug 13, 2010)

glad to see a couple other mazdaspeeds around.
carrying my Fisher, no pics of the Stumpjumper on the car yet


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

jdnewe01 said:


> Awesome C30! I love seeing many bikes packed onto a sport-compact!


You should see it with the ski box in the middle of the roof between the bikes.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Aug 27, 2010)

This works pretty well for me, ... but for two bikes it gets kind of messy.


----------



## CWPspeed3 (Aug 13, 2010)

haha now thats a use of a whale tale i havent seen before.


----------



## bigbiker (Sep 3, 2010)

I haven't got a bike yet, but when I do, this is what I will haul it around on.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

bigbiker said:


> I haven't got a bike yet, but when I do, this is what I will haul it around on.


Why would you need a mountain bike at a shopping mall?


----------



## bigbiker (Sep 3, 2010)

Ahh, it's good to know that there are people jealous of my truck even on a bike forum! I don't see many shopping malls, but I do get to see plenty of mud. It's also a blast in the snow. The deeper the better. Most people look out their window and groan when they see 2ft of snow, but to me that is pure fun! Don't worry, I'm a nice guy, I'll pull you out when you get stuck.


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

Don't mind him, he's the resident troll who thinks everyone should ride motorcycles and act like a ******bag so he isn't so alone.


----------



## Botman (Aug 3, 2010)

bigbiker said:


> I haven't got a bike yet, but when I do, this is what I will haul it around on.


5cyclinder right?


----------



## bigbiker (Sep 3, 2010)

Yup, 3.7L in-line 5 cylinder. Could have gotten a V8 if I wanted to spend 4-5k more for 3 cylinders.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

bigbiker said:


> Ahh, it's good to know that there are people jealous of my truck even on a bike forum! I don't see many shopping malls, but I do get to see plenty of mud. It's also a blast in the snow. The deeper the better. Most people look out their window and groan when they see 2ft of snow, but to me that is pure fun! Don't worry, I'm a nice guy, I'll pull you out when you get stuck.


[Austin Powers] Rrrrrriiiiiight... [/Austin Powers]

I'll bet a lot of people are jealous of a shopping mall commando like you. 

I mean seriously, how do you even find that thing in the parking lot after a long hard day at Abercrombie & Fitch, Cinnabon, American Eagle Outfitters, Starbucks, J Crew, and of course the Panda Express in the food court near the skating rink and the quad cinemas.

From the looks of your apartment complex parking lot picture, I'm guessing that I have more equity in my spare driveshaft than you have in your over-financed Chevy Colorado in drag. I probably spent more on two sets of 4.88 gears and two Detroit Lockers than you spent on your down payment. But you do apparently spend more on Zymol, Mothers, and Armor-All than I do. 

When I get stuck, I handle it a little differently than you would. I self-recover, using a winch, a high-lift, and a shovel, as opposed to using OnStar and AAA.


----------



## Amauri (Mar 6, 2010)

*If I wanted a Hummer.....*

... I'd ask your sister.

My baby:











To each his own.


----------



## Botman (Aug 3, 2010)

RIS said:


> [Austin Powers] Rrrrrriiiiiight... [/Austin Powers]
> 
> I'll bet a lot of people are jealous of a shopping mall commando like you.
> 
> ...


Are those half ton axles I spy under that big burb? Front looks like a 10b, rear is diffenently not a FF, so is it a 10b too?


----------



## bigbiker (Sep 3, 2010)

RIS said:


> [Austin Powers] Rrrrrriiiiiight... [/Austin Powers]
> 
> I'll bet a lot of people are jealous of a shopping mall commando like you.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! You spent a $hit ton of money upgrading that behemoth. All I did was buy 35" tires. Now the funny part: There's nowhere your truck can go that mine can't, but since your truck is so giant, there are plenty of tight spots mine will go, that yours won't. That includes parking spots! lol



Amauri said:


> ... I'd ask your sister.
> 
> My baby:
> 
> ...


Congratulations! You had to buy a lift and bigger tires for your Heep Grand Cherokee to get what my truck came with stock! lol

The real kicker is...I drive a HUMMER and get better MPG than BOTH of you!

Haters gonna hate...


----------



## Amauri (Mar 6, 2010)

No need to get your panties in a bunch, I was just teasing you, hence "to each his own".

My Jeep will out wheel your Hummer any day of the week and twice on Sundays. I average 19mpg with a V8. Not trying to hate, just calling it like it is. You mad?


----------



## bigbiker (Sep 3, 2010)

Nope, not mad. However, your post confirms my suspicions that you've never wheeled with anybody in a H3. If you did, you know your Heep isn't going to out wheel my truck anywhere. They'll both go the same places just as easy as the other one. If you had a built wrangler with 35's, then you could outwheel me...but you don't.  You are getting better MPG than me tho, so you got me there. lol


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

No, those are not half-ton axles, and the rear one is a 14-bolt semi-floater. 

The wheels are custom 8-hole 15" Eaton Monster wheels with 1/4" thick steel centers.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

bigbiker said:


> Congratulations! You spent a $hit ton of money upgrading that behemoth.


I spent less on my 7250 pound trail rig than you lost in depreciation just driving your soccer mom-mobile off of the dealer's parking lot.



> All I did was buy 35" tires


... and some cosmetic leveling springs installed by the local tire store, a Costco-sized jug of Armor-All, a big vat of Mother's wheel polish, and a lifetime supply of Zymol wax.



> Now the funny part: There's nowhere your truck can go that mine can't, but since your truck is so giant, there are plenty of tight spots mine will go, that yours won't. That includes parking spots


 Only at the shopping mall may you have that advantage, and I really don't lose too much sleep over that. Mine will still fit in one parking space. I've never seen any fake Hummers where I off road.

Why do you think I fabricated the 2x8" rectangular steel bumpers out of 1/4" thick steel? It turns around just fine on trails, it's just that a few small trees meet their maker when I do it. It has a 4-spring suspension (no blocks) that articulates well (especially with no sway bars), and the long-travel adjustable gas shocks and braided stainless steel brake hoses make sure that it has enough room to.



> The real kicker is...I drive a HUMMER and get better MPG than BOTH of you!


I wouldn't hold your breath on that one, skippy. Fuel mileage was the last of my concerns when building this truck, but my trail rig has gone 800 miles on one tank of fuel, towing a motorcycle trailer with two motorcycles. That's 20 mpg. But then, I have rubber mats, roll-up windows, and no A/C.



> Haters gonna hate...


 Spare us the Jewish mother routine.  Nobody hates you. Amauri and I just "outed" you as a shopping mall poser. It really is that obvious to guys like us.


----------



## bigbiker (Sep 3, 2010)

RIS said:


> Spare us the Jewish mother routine.  Nobody hates you. Amauri and I just "outed" you as a shopping mall poser. It really is that obvious to guys like us.


Actually, all you did was take a look at the picture of my truck after I just washed it and make a bunch of assumptions. All because it's a mostly stock HUMMER and not a fully customized road tank.  It's cool tho, I know you can't help yourself and feel the need to prove your superiority to some stranger on the internet, because you fabricated every part on your truck from scratch. lol

Don't worry, I know you only posted with the best intentions, otherwise my feelings might be hurt.


----------



## Amauri (Mar 6, 2010)

bigbiker said:


> Nope, not mad. However, your post confirms my suspicions that you've never wheeled with anybody in a H3. If you did, you know your Heep isn't going to out wheel my truck anywhere. They'll both go the same places just as easy as the other one. If you had a built wrangler with 35's, then you could outwheel me...but you don't.  You are getting better MPG than me tho, so you got me there. lol


LOL. I keep up with wranglers on 35's all day. It's not the size of your tires  My heep on 33's still has more clearance than yours on 35's, solid axles front and rear, locked f/r, lower gearing than you, coils on all four corners, V8, etc... Internet arguments are dumb though, PM me and I can hook you up with some Jeepers in your area if your feeling brave.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't think his lien holder would be in favor of him taking their vehicle off road until he's made enough payments on it to actually have positive equity.

And if he's leasing it, I don't think that the bank would want him taking it off road at all.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

bigbiker said:


> Actually, all you did was take a look at the picture of my truck after I just washed it and make a bunch of assumptions.


Um, yeah.

I've reached near-AARP age in my profession by being able to do that pretty darned accurately.


----------



## yater (Nov 3, 2006)

RIS said:


> Um, yeah.
> 
> I've reached near-AARP age in my profession by being able to do that pretty darned accurately.


I can't believe you've made it this long with that slobberin' mouth of yours. Every one of your posts SUCKS. Ever seen tombstone? You remind me of that yappin' card dealer...


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

RIS said:


> That was stunningly bad judgement. Using a $1,000 light-duty utility vehicle to move that overloaded train-without-rails on public roads was a risk to the life of everyone that you passed.
> 
> And installing stiffer rear springs or air bags/shocks doesn't make it any safer. Stiffening the rear suspension increases the rear roll stiffness, without increasing the front roll stiffness. The vehicle will be less stable in transient maneuvers, to the point that you have now made it easier to spin the vehicle out. It's one of the major contributing causes of jack-knife trailer crashes.
> 
> And turning the car around to try to take weight off the tongue is incredibly unsafe too. The center of gravity should always be FORWARD of the axle(s). If it's not, the trailer becomes twitchy and unstable, much like what you did to the tow vehicle. This is one of the major primary causes of jack-knife trailer crashes.


RIS I've come to the conclusion that you don't know what the hell you're talking about. Sorry, but you really don't. You do know how to be a drama queen though.

Having done MANY DITY moves while I was in the Army, I can tell you that U-haul trailer setup is EXTRAORDINARILY common. The stupid trailer doesn't allow for proper positioning of the car over the axles, and was originally designed to haul cars like 1970 Ford LTD's or Caddy's with long wheelbases. I've even had folks at U-haul recommend that I turn my car around. Car hauler trailers from Rider are far superior and have adjustable wheelstops to center the car over the axles, but unfortunately they don't allow you to rent one unless you're also renting one of their trucks. Hell, U-haul didn't even switch their trailers to standard light connectors (4-way flat) until recently. What matters is the tongue weight, and you'll notice that even with the car turned around backwards, it still had too much tongue weight and the center of gravity was still forward of the axles.

As far as adding helper springs (or Load Control Leaf Springs) or airbags making it unsafe? Are you kidding? That actually makes it SAFER for towing, and is a solution that has been around for DECADES now. Jackknifed trailers are more of a problem with brake systems, not suspensions, and more modern anti-lock brakes take care of that, which that Ranger Rover has. Further, that Ranger Rover is capable of safely towing 5,500 lbs in stock form. Figure _maybe_ 2,000 lbs for the U-haul trailer and 3,200 lbs for the Jetta and its still under. As I said, it had too much tongue weight and likely worn out leaf springs. _Likely_ the GVWR was exceeded with all of the other stuff loaded up, but again, helper springs or air bags and a properly balanced trailer would have mitigated that somewhat. At that point the brakes are the issue. The U-haul trailer does have surge brakes though.

So anyway, and I mean this with the upmost respect, from all of your other posts I can see you are quite the nasty troll, so welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## Botman (Aug 3, 2010)

Thread needs to be back on topic IMO.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice truck. What's the story with the customized license plate?


----------



## yater (Nov 3, 2006)

GpzGuy said:


> RIS .... welcome to my ignore list.


I forgot about that. Good call. What a loser.


----------



## CWPspeed3 (Aug 13, 2010)

new pic with new bike


----------



## Amauri (Mar 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Botman (Aug 3, 2010)

GpzGuy said:


> Nice truck. What's the story with the customized license plate?


Heavy truck will very little power = slow at least in a straight line. Handling is a complete different story


----------



## hockeyplaya1616 (Feb 17, 2010)

*300c AWD*

Got rid of the Hitch Rack and put on the Thule Roof Rack.


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

CWPspeed3 said:


> new pic with new bike


Maybury?

I believe I saw your car in the parking lot on Monday...?


----------



## CWPspeed3 (Aug 13, 2010)

ADDam said:


> Maybury?
> 
> I believe I saw your car in the parking lot on Monday...?


Yes, good eye. that picture was taking Monday at Maybury.


----------



## pgFA (Sep 2, 2010)

This is my rides ride... I need to sell one of my steelhead bike trays though cause the disc brakes dont fit.


----------



## slvrathlon (Aug 20, 2008)

*Go Irish*

Mine:
'99 Cherokee w/ 210k on it. Runs wicked nice. Just put on a Thule T2 because of the new edition in the stable, '10 Enduro.


----------



## Cyclogenesis (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice simple Subie forester... Needs a little work on the drivetrain but got it for a good price! Given I moved to Chicago from Melbourne (Australia) a car with traction control was a must (not so good on snow!)


----------



## romanl (Jul 31, 2010)

*my ride's ride*

my ride's ride
'10 VW GOLF TDI 4dr 6MT
'10 SP Stumpjumper FSR Elite

took them up to Yosemite last weekend,


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

This is my C30, before I got the roof rack I'd just stuff the bike in the hatch.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

RIS said:


> [Austin Powers] Rrrrrriiiiiight... [/Austin Powers]
> 
> I'll bet a lot of people are jealous of a shopping mall commando like you.
> 
> ...


BWAHAHAHAHAHA! This confirms so much.

You have no common sense.
You have no taste.
You have a tiny, tiny penis.

It kills me that you are slagging on other people's rigs when you own that POS. It will never make a descent wheeler no matter how much money you waste on it. Got any more XTREME poser shots?

Thanks for the laugh, tool.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Thats my 99 V6 Camry XLE. Boring as crap, but its done everything for me. Its in the shop getting a new tranny and is going to Jr, next week.










This is one is getting picked up tomorrow. I already paid for my down. They are just peeling the plastic off the body


----------



## ReekZ (Apr 26, 2008)

Is that Lloyd from Entourage??


----------



## Nezart (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## WaTyme (Sep 14, 2010)

ReekZ said:


> Is that Lloyd from Entourage??


Thought the same thing.

Both of my rides.

1987 4runner sr5 (some goodies  )

2009 Kona Cinder cone










Some actual wheeling pics, not mall crawling over little planter rocks. Walker Valley ORV




























taken from the bottom side of the "Rock Face".


----------



## BadBoyNY (Feb 10, 2010)

Tim-H said:


> This is my C30, before I got the roof rack I'd just stuff the bike in the hatch.


Beautiful little coupe, I thought about one last year but I couldn't justify the price for the spec I wanted.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Tim 

I put up a pic of my car from this year. It's a page or so back...



Tim-H said:


> This is my C30, before I got the roof rack I'd just stuff the bike in the hatch.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

gravitylover said:


> Hey Tim
> 
> I put up a pic of my car from this year. It's a page or so back...


Hey, good to see you man. I love the picture, you totally load that thing up. Really like your bikes too. How have you been? I got fed up with the constant arguing at the c30 site.



BadBoyNY said:


> Beautiful little coupe, I thought about one last year but I couldn't justify the price for the spec I wanted.


Thanks, I got a pretty good price on it with how I loaded it out, can definitely get out of control if you keep adding on the features though.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, you know those car guys. Unlike us bike guys that agree on just about everything ... :thumbsup: 

You think that's loaded? Wait about two months when the ski box goes up there too


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Ultimate Trail Hauler*

2001 Audi A6 Allroad 2.7L Twin Turbo Quattro AWD with 332bhp and FOUR hydraulic ride heights! Never stuck and blows-past any slowpoke who _*delays*_ my trail ride . Shown with winter and summer wheels:


----------



## 5.0Trunk (May 12, 2009)

Here is my 2010 Fuel EX8 on my 06 Xterra SE.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Zachariah said:


> 2001 Audi A6 Allroad 2.7L Twin Turbo Quattro AWD with 332bhp and FOUR hydraulic ride heights! Never stuck and blows-past any slowpoke who _*delays*_ my trail ride . Shown with winter and summer wheels:


I've always loved the Allroad (except the some of the OEM wheels, those double 5 spoke ones). My A6 (sedan) is my favorite winter car ever.... I looked for an Allroad, but my wife doesn't want to own a wagon... go figure. But I would love to find a set of those Allroad lower door blades in stainless for my A6....


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

5.0Trunk said:


> Here is my 2010 Fuel EX8 on my 06 Xterra SE.


Very nice... course I'm a bit partial to Xterras 

If you plan on driving offroad, you're going to want to ditch those mudflaps and eventually the OEM steprails too.

The mudflaps will get broken on the first large rock you go over, and thus can damage the fender and fender liners as well. About the only reason to keep them on is when driving in slushy snow.. but even then they don't help as much as you'd think they should.

The OEM steps are paper thin and will dent on their first major contact with anything... and have been known to bend up and into the bottom rocker panel... damaging it as well. You have better ground clearance without them on.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

bing! said:


> Thats my 99 V6 Camry XLE. Boring as crap, but its done everything for me. Its in the shop getting a new tranny and is going to Jr, next week.


Nice fish! Did you have that in your trunk? Hopefully iced? Too big to fit in any of the coolers I own.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

GpzGuy said:


> But I would love to find a set of those Allroad lower door blades in stainless for my A6....


Call these guys. They can pull a set of brushed aluminum door blades for you. Scroll down to Audi allroad used parts #09036::thumbsup:

http://www.bwautodismantlers.com/newarrivals.htm


----------



## jdnewe01 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Black Ack*

Here's mine. 06 Acura TSX, 6sp MT, with Thule rack system, all stock.
Bikes: 06 Stumpy Comp and 05 Trek Liquid; far from stock!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Zachariah said:


> 2001 Audi A6 Allroad 2.7L Twin Turbo Quattro AWD with 332bhp and FOUR hydraulic ride heights! Never stuck and blows-past any slowpoke who _*delays*_ my trail ride . Shown with winter and summer wheels:


The best car I've ever owned was my 2005 Allroad in full body paint Ebony Pearl. I had installed a chip, K04 turbos, Miltek exhaust, RS6 rims, H Sport sway bars, and a bunch of other stuff. I'd say the horsepower was roughly 400ish. I'm in a A6 S Line now, which handles better but is nowhere as fun to drive.


----------



## 5.0Trunk (May 12, 2009)

GpzGuy said:


> Very nice... course I'm a bit partial to Xterras
> 
> If you plan on driving offroad, you're going to want to ditch those mudflaps and eventually the OEM steprails too.
> 
> ...


Funny thing, I never take it off road, but if it did, those would come off. 
I have always loved the Xterra's, I owned a yellow 04 SE, and my wife had an 04 X. Her's was paid off, I traded it in for a 05 Nismo Frontier CC, she took my Yellow 04, she then decided that she didn't like the color and traded it in on a 05 Xterra X. After 3 months with my Fronty, I traded back for a 05 Xterra SE. We moved away from where I worked and the X wasn't piratical anymore, so I trade it in on a 06 Scion Xa (haha), and my wife traded her's in on a 07 Malibu. Yeah, we went car stupid when the economy was great, but once we got into our new house, we had to find ways to start saving anywhere we could, and cutting gas cost with the Xterra's was the first place to start. Anyway, My wife passed away last Sept, I ended up trading in the Scion for a used 06 X, and I kept the Malibu, my daughter will be driving in about a year and a half...

Sorry to bore you...


----------



## SlikRick (Sep 14, 2010)

Botman said:


> Are those half ton axles I spy under that big burb? Front looks like a 10b, rear is diffenently not a FF, so is it a 10b too?


Ahh, the famous flex pose, I fail to understand all the hate for Hummers. Well aside from the soccer moms, there are vast numbers of H owners that do use them for more than cruising the mall. No they dont fall apart or break at the mere sigh of mud or sand, I hit the trails in mine regularly. Haven't added a bunch of money into it, only necessities, 3" lift, 35's, ECM program, Bilsteins, Air-Doc intake, Amstar rack, Hella lights, updated 08 CV shafts, predator winch bumper, GM rock sliders with removable steps.


----------



## ep3w (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## yater (Nov 3, 2006)

SlikRick said:


>


That's not a hummer. It's a yukon with much less interior space...and ridiculously small windows/big blind spots. The H1 diesel is badass....the H2/H3 suv.....not so much. Why do you have clearance lights? What do you haul? I don't even see a trailer hitch. Nice "truck"!


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Post a pic of your own ride or GTFO. No need to bag on someone else's ride here, that's just childish.



yater said:


> That's not a hummer. It's a yukon with much less interior space...and ridiculously small windows/big blind spots. The H1 diesel is badass....the H2/H3 suv.....not so much. Why do you have clearance lights? What do you haul? I don't even see a trailer hitch. Nice "truck"!


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I've got a 2003 GMC Pick Up truck (22/24 mpg) with a homemade wood rack and I'm putting a rack on my 2005 Harley-Davidson Ultra (42/44 mpg) I've got two different racks in mind, but the homemade one across the back seat will probably be the one I'll go with, It'll stick out about 12 inches on each side making the bike 5 ft wide. I'll post pictures of it when I get it finished..


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

SlikRick said:


> Ahh, the famous flex pose, I fail to understand all the hate for Hummers. Well aside from the soccer moms, there are vast numbers of H owners that do use them for more than cruising the mall. No they dont fall apart or break at the mere sigh of mud or sand, I hit the trails in mine regularly. Haven't added a bunch of money into it, only necessities, 3" lift, 35's, ECM program, Bilsteins, Air-Doc intake, Amstar rack, Hella lights, updated 08 CV shafts, predator winch bumper, GM rock sliders with removable steps.


I don't understand the Hummer hate either. The H3 is a nice truck. I would have looked at them more seriously when I bought my Land Cruiser but they were a bit out of my price range.


----------



## Botman (Aug 3, 2010)

yater said:


> That's not a hummer. It's a yukon with much less interior space...and ridiculously small windows/big blind spots. The H1 diesel is badass....the H2/H3 suv.....not so much. Why do you have clearance lights? What do you haul? I don't even see a trailer hitch. Nice "truck"!


Its not on a fullsize truck chassis is its based off the GMT355 Colorado/Canyon chassis...


----------



## JasonWilliam (Jun 1, 2008)

(Nice rig Rick. Tastefully, and functionally, well done.)

Here's mine:


----------



## Prexus2005 (Mar 18, 2005)

I'ts since been debadged.








Bike fits inside no prob.








The hitch rack works fine but might get the 1up USA rack if they ever come out with a black version.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

JasonWilliam said:


> (Nice rig Rick. Tastefully, and functionally, well done.)
> 
> Here's mine:


You win. /thread


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

JasonWilliam said:


> (Nice rig Rick. Tastefully, and functionally, well done.)
> 
> Here's mine:


That sucks. Ford Australia have no plans of bringing them in and suggested I buy a Ford Ranger with 115kw instead as a replacement for my XR8 Falcon ute. :madman:


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> That sucks. Ford Australia have no plans of bringing them in and suggested I buy a Ford Ranger with 115kw instead as a replacement for my XR8 Falcon ute. :madman:


Ha! I'll buy you a Ford Raptor and you can send me your Falcon ute


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Here are my rides:

2006 Dodge Magnum R/T:










The 2000 Cannondale SuperV700SX










And my 1/5 scale gas R/C car, an HPI Baja 5B which has more $$ in it than the Cannondale originaly cost. They weigh approximately the same. I don't have a scale, just judging by lifting.


----------



## pgFA (Sep 2, 2010)

Quick cell pic with the bike on.


----------



## Itchiee (Sep 17, 2010)

*2009 Sonata w/ 2 Treks*


----------



## SlikRick (Sep 14, 2010)

yater said:


> That's not a hummer. It's a yukon with much less interior space...and ridiculously small windows/big blind spots. The H1 diesel is badass....the H2/H3 suv.....not so much. Why do you have clearance lights? What do you haul? I don't even see a trailer hitch. Nice "truck"!


 No, it is not a Yukon, those are much larger than my lil H3, and with the inline 5 I could not possibly tow very much. It does however do quite well offroad, unless you arepaying my bills what does it matter to you, unless you really enjoy being a dick.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Uh the H2 has the same frame and everything but cosmetics/body as a Taho/Yukon.

H1 is a bad machine!

Personally I like my Raptor. but thats just me


----------



## SlikRick (Sep 14, 2010)

JasonWilliam said:


> (Nice rig Rick. Tastefully, and functionally, well done.)
> 
> Here's mine:


I have some serious Raptor lust, but had to pass as my H3 is the family adventure tank. Nice Raptor btw, I've seen it posted up quite a bit On LaBusas. I might have to rethink that now that they came out with a CC version and the 6.2 is awesome.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

The Forester is my daily driver and I recently picked up a V8 4x4 4Runner to rig up for some of the more demanding areas. New AT tires ordered and picked up a complete FJ suspension for the 4Runner. Maybe a moderate lift soon if it scrapes like the Subie sometimes does. I have always wanted the Iron-block 4.7L V8 4R so I finally saved up enough to pull the trigger.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

I finally got a picture of my rig all loaded up. I LOVE the North Shore rack. Sorry about the crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)




----------



## ICONCLS (Sep 17, 2010)

*Audi RS 6 For a One-Off Ti*


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

Love the RS6. Big, heavy, but gobs of torque. It's a fantastic all around touring car.


----------



## bigbiker (Sep 3, 2010)

KTMDirtFace said:


> Uh the H2 has the same frame and everything but cosmetics/body as a Taho/Yukon.


This quote epitomizes the general lack of knowledge when it comes to Hummers. :madman:

While I'm talking about quotes, here's another one:

"Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt."

Here's some interesting reading from a poster on another forum:

"Peaple are sadly mistaken with the H2 is a Tahoe MYTH....

Here are the details....

https://www.lynchhummer.com/h2pages/h2chassis.html

The long is short is this.... The H2 uses some 2500 Truck parts--mainly front drive, suspension and steering parts.

The H2 Wheel base is longer and wider.
The H2 frame is its own animal....It is FULLY boxed (Tahoe is not) and has more cross members etc etc...

The Tahoe is a 6 lug truck, H2 is 8 lug.

I can go on and on but they are not the same truck at all. "

And now for the crappy cell phone pic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Logan21 (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is my Mazda 3 MPS with both my road bike and new Yeti on the roof. Love the car and love the bikes sitting on the roof just as much as each other.

Car is a hoot to drive, 2.3 litre turbo. Rubbish iPhone photo, sorry.


----------



## Recbike (Aug 25, 2010)

oops


----------



## Recbike (Aug 25, 2010)

oops again


----------



## CWPspeed3 (Aug 13, 2010)

Logan21 said:


> Here is my Mazda 3 MPS with both my road bike and new Yeti on the roof. Love the car and love the bikes sitting on the roof just as much as each other.
> 
> Car is a hoot to drive, 2.3 litre turbo. Rubbish iPhone photo, sorry.


nice, thats the first 2010+ ive seen with a rack. ive got an 08.5


----------



## Logan21 (Apr 4, 2009)

I get rideculed in my car club cause I have roof racks on my car, everyone takes the piss, but I dont care.


----------



## SlikRick (Sep 14, 2010)

bigbiker said:


> This quote epitomizes the general lack of knowledge when it comes to Hummers. :madman:
> 
> While I'm talking about quotes, here's another one:
> 
> ...


 Looking good Big, are you a member over at C.H.O?


----------



## DarkoMTB (Jun 29, 2009)

New rig








Old rig


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

Got an updated picture of the bike rack.

04 Maxima after a good detail job this weekend. Not too bad for a 6 year old car


----------



## XCARTELX (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## romanl (Jul 31, 2010)

XCARTELX said:


>


seriously you WIN 
thread over

go VW :thumbsup:


----------



## whiterp199 (Feb 27, 2010)

XCARTELX said:


>


Hotness.


----------



## CWPspeed3 (Aug 13, 2010)

^that is a badass looking ride.

Darko, how do you like the ms3 compared to the vw?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

XCARTELX ....that is a clean Audi. Is it an Avant or RS4? I drive a 2002 allroad 2.7T and take it everywhere...


----------



## vokeswaagin (Sep 1, 2010)

Another one for the Audi croud..




























Obviously a work in progress.
Plan on completely re doing the suspension to get some travel and clearence, skid plates, safari basket, mild tube bumper (missing the front bumper anyway), and hitch mount bike/ski/snowboard rack.


----------



## Recbike (Aug 25, 2010)

Dumb question, but how do I post pics. I can't get attachment to show up.


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

Waiting for Racks....

'95 540i M-sport 6 Speed. 1 of 200 imported to the US. Everything the Euro M5 had...except it has the V8 and the 6 speed tranny.


----------



## Recbike (Aug 25, 2010)

Figured it out

My rides. '09 X5 4.8 and '10 Epic Expert.

I like white


----------



## hockeyplaya1616 (Feb 17, 2010)

*300c AWD*

New bike and new rack. Couldnt be happier. Rode my Ragley mmmBop for the first time Yesterday.


----------



## ICONCLS (Sep 17, 2010)

*Go 4 Ringers!*



vokeswaagin said:


> Another one for the Audi croud..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Add, driver door handle, how the hell you get in the thing?


----------



## DarkoMTB (Jun 29, 2009)

CWPspeed3, I like it differently than I did my VW. Its much faster and i like having the extra 2 doors. What I liked about the vw is that when you shut the doors, you were enclosed in a metal machine and outside noise was so minimal you could barely hear it. the speed3 is much louder and squeaks more in the hatch than the vw. but they both get the same mpg with bikes loaded up on top.


----------



## Copes_X3 (Oct 17, 2010)

*My old ride*

97 Falcon Futura.
She was my first car, bought her bog stock, put on the mags, 4" nudge bar and spotties, ROLA roof racks and bike racks, and a crankin stereo.
No bikes in pics though as these were sales photos, but there used to be a 06 Ironhorse Sunday Elite for DH and 06 MKIII Expert for trail duties.

Man those were the days.:thumbsup:


----------



## need4gforce (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## pfran42 (Oct 3, 2005)

Just doing my part to ensure that we run out of oil more quickly so that we can move on to alternative energy sources!


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

This is before I put the roof rack on. Haven't got a pic yet with the bike on top.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

JasonWilliam said:


> (Nice rig Rick. Tastefully, and functionally, well done.)
> 
> Here's mine:


Sup Big J!

I'm new to the site but it doesn't look like I'm the only member with a Raptor and a Mountain Bike.

Anyhow, I don't have any pictures of my bike...or truck in the air yet but here is a couple of my truck on the ground.


----------



## Kampfire (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Hash29 (Dec 3, 2010)

01 Taco- I love this truck!


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

^nice tacoma man! 









05 tacoma, i dont have any pictures of the bike and truck together but i will get some soon!


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Here is one of mine, the other is a 03 GMC Sonoma 
this works good for local trails, not so good on the freeway..



















I'll be making a trailer of this type to haul bikes behind the Harley for next year, it will pull better on the freeway.. and get better mileage too..


----------



## Botman (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

2008 Ford F150 Crew Cab 4x4 Lariat 5.4L V8









Just got some new 33" tires on it, no pictures of that though. Custom Lariat rocker panel decals.








Saleen S331 grille.








The only one I have with a bike.


----------



## gsxr1600 (Nov 30, 2008)

My Malibu and Busa


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

gsxr1600 said:


> My Malibu and Busa


I see that the bike is lowered, has an air shifter, a lowered seat, and has the rear axle pushed all the way back.

Do you use it as an ET bike, or do you race one of the 60" classes?


----------



## Grip (May 22, 2009)

I have a 95 lexus ls400, and a thule passage 2 bike trunk rack.


----------



## OutdoorOBW (Dec 9, 2010)

Just your average Subaru Outback. Sorry for the crappy BB pic.


----------



## gsxr1600 (Nov 30, 2008)

RIS said:


> I see that the bike is lowered, has an air shifter, a lowered seat, and has the rear axle pushed all the way back.
> 
> Do you use it as an ET bike, or do you race one of the 60" classes?


I use it for a little bit of grudge swb racing


----------



## seabass75 (Feb 7, 2010)

2011 MazdaSpeed3, Thule Aero rack, his & hers specialized bikes


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I have it set up to hold 2 bikes in the bed on mounts bolted to a 2x10 board (room for a 3rd if needed) and also have a 2-bike Yakima hitch rack if I'm bringing more than 2 or 3 buddies along. No pics with the bikes yet..

Also..I apologize for the poor photo quality. Will post soon in better light and not covered in mud, horse crap and snow.


----------



## RCP80 (Dec 28, 2010)

Here is my K2 on an Xport rack thats mounted lower in the bed. Now i need the modify it to hold my new GT Sanction 3.0 cuz it doesnt have a quick release ft wheel.


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Some nice rides in this thread. Here's mine:



















Love it!


----------



## ryandoobs (Dec 16, 2010)

'99 tacoma. hauls the bikes


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

nsomniac said:


> Love the RS6. Big, heavy, but gobs of torque. It's a fantastic all around touring car.


Big and heavy? Try driving an S8 first. It (RS6) was the fastest production sedan in the world until Mercedes came out with the AMG E55 in 2003. For a 4 door sedan, they handle extremely well if you know how to drive a quattro system.

Yep I'm an Audi fanboy. Currently all I have is my A6, but I've previously owned an S4 as well.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Grip said:


> I have a 95 lexus ls400, and a thule passage 2 bike trunk rack.


Prove it!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

GpzGuy said:


> Big and heavy? Try driving an S8 first. It was the fastest production sedan in the world until Mercedes came out with the AMG E55 in 2003. For a 4 door sedan, they handle extremely well if you know how to drive a quattro system.
> 
> Yep I'm an Audi fanboy. Currently all I have is my A6, but I've previously owned an S4 as well.


Love my allroad too. People have _*no idea*_ this beefy wagon can really scoot!


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

GpzGuy said:


> Big and heavy? Try driving an S8 first. It was the fastest production sedan in the world until Mercedes came out with the AMG E55 in 2003.
> 
> Yep I'm an Audi fanboy.


I should say so.

I don't know an Audi S8 from a hole in the ground, but if I'm understanding correctly, the pre 2003 Audi S8 is a 4000+ pound turd that generates performance numbers similar to that of a V6 Camry rental car.

The word "fast" is a relative term, but I wouldn't use it in this case.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

RIS...you're better off STFU!!!


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

It was a fast luxury touring sedan. At the time, it was better than it's peers, which also happens to be why it was chosen for what was IMO the greatest chase scene in a movie, Ronin. It was pure sex, but the RS6 was pure brute force. I loved them both for different reasons.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Dayum*



ICONCLS said:


>


0-60 in 4.5 seconds, and doesn't even break traction... without using ASR and ESP, right?

I love (real) quattro. All the power to the ground with no drama.

Wait... what bike is that? U-brakes? Quill stem? Kooka cranks? Serious vintage bling.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Ignore him*



Zachariah said:


> RIS...you're better off STFU!!!


He still believes that story the oil marketing company put out about the Prius using more carbon in its life than a Hummer. He thinks the sun rises and sets on the quarter mile with a live axle.

He's obviously never driven one, and never will, because that would challenge his assumptions.

I often dream of an Allroad, but I think it would suck too much gas, and that air ride suspension is cool when it works, but they spring leaks and it's stupid expensive to fix.

I would love all of that space, the off-road capability, and the tweakable power... plus you can get them with a stick. Not many wagons in stick in this country, especially midsize or bigger.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

pimpbot said:


> He still believes that story the oil marketing company put out about the Prius using more carbon in its life than a Hummer. He thinks the sun rises and sets on the quarter mile with a live axle.
> 
> He's obviously never driven one, and never will, because that would challenge his assumptions.
> 
> ...


I loved my 2005 Allroad. It was tweaked to stage three(K04 turbos, chip, exaust, ect), but without piggy pipes. But the killer was my heavy foot and poor gas mileage. I'm now in a current generation A6 S Line which keeps me out of trouble, except for tire wear. The first/last 15 miles of my commute involve over 200 off camber twisty turns and 5000' elevation gain/loss. On average, I get around 10k miles out of a set of tires. Half that if I'm on my snow tires.


----------



## noshow (Nov 6, 2010)

I've been lurking here for a long time. Just threw a couple shots of my hitch rack in the car/biker forum. Here's my 07 4Runner. I love this thing.

Gotta love the poser flex shot - especially with the stock suspension! Give me a break, it was new (to me) and I wanted to try it out.


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

The old ride (still got it)
















New ride








I know I can get a road bike in the back, haven't tried the MTB yet, It would be nice as the truck gets 15 mpg and the car 25-30 mpg


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

noshow said:


> I've been lurking here for a long time. Just threw a couple shots of my hitch rack in the car/biker forum. Here's my 07 4Runner. I love this thing.
> 
> Gotta love the poser flex shot - especially with the stock suspension! Give me a break, it was new (to me) and I wanted to try it out.


Pretty good articulation, for stock!


----------



## rollswithpogies (Dec 21, 2006)

Ready to take the bikes wherever....









Loaded up for some shuttling in the middle of nowhere...









Full shop in the back 









and sometimes you just have to toss bikes in the back of the Willys :thumbsup:


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

WaTyme said:


> Thought the same thing.
> 
> Both of my rides.
> 
> ...


LOVE IT!!!! I also had an '87, same color, same style rims, though mine had the 22RE/5-speed. Added some helper springs to bump up the sagging rear, threw on some 31" General Grabber M/Ts, exhaust and a cam...................man I wish I still had it.


----------



## ryandoobs (Dec 16, 2010)

my other rides ride when I want to go slow on the trails


----------



## noshow (Nov 6, 2010)

^ That, is cool. I have always thought that if I'm going to build a rock crawler, I would start with an old Toyota pickup. Bullet. Proof.


----------



## alterchristopher (Jan 30, 2011)

my walgoose's ride wasa freebe lol a tree fell on it and the dude didnt want it awd 98 mercury v8 5.0l



















still havent found that soccer field 

and the go fast toy 
93 6spd corvette


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

RIS said:


> I should say so.
> 
> I don't know an Audi S8 from a hole in the ground, but if I'm understanding correctly, the pre 2003 Audi S8 is a 4000+ pound turd that generates performance numbers similar to that of a V6 Camry rental car.
> 
> The word "fast" is a relative term, but I wouldn't use it in this case.


I was actually speaking about the RS6, but the S8 was no slouch either. But seeing the state of your ride, I'd say don't worry about it, its beyond your means anyway.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

rollswithpogies said:


> Loaded up for some shuttling in the middle of nowhere...


What is that bike rack? That's awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

alterchristopher said:


> and the go fast toy
> 93 6spd corvette


Again, "fast" is a relative term, but quarter mile times in the general vicinity of a new V6 Camry is not what I would refer to as "fast".


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

GpzGuy said:


> I was actually speaking about the RS6, but the S8 was no slouch either. But seeing the state of your ride, I'd say don't worry about it, its beyond your means anyway.


I'm a simple man, and you're being a little too cryptic. :skep: What is it that you're trying to say? My "ride" is nothing special, but it seemed to run just fine on my way to work last night and again on the way home this morning.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

GpzGuy said:


> I was actually speaking about the RS6, but the S8 was no slouch either. But seeing the state of your ride, I'd say don't worry about it, its beyond your means anyway.


I'm a simple man, and you're being a little too cryptic. :skep: What is it that you're trying to say? My "ride" is nothing special, but it seemed to run just fine on my way to work last night and again on the way home this morning.


----------



## alterchristopher (Jan 30, 2011)

RIS said:


> Again, "fast" is a relative term, but quarter mile times in the general vicinity of a new V6 Camry is not what I would refer to as "fast".


Why dose everyone always want to pick on my old vette and tell me how slow it is  oh yeah the v6 eclipes beside me in the pc told me how slow my car was as well and i put three cars on hm in the 1000 ft. If a new v6 Camry is keeping up with my 93 6 speed nitrous fed vette i need to look at the new Camry :thumbsup:

they are doing great things with the new engines before i had this i had an ion redline that scooted the new v6 mustang puts 300 hp out now and will run door to door with my vette off the bottle i just wish ford would throw in the new eco boost motor and bring back the svo.

But lets get real here ok the new v6 Camry puts out 268 hp dose 0-60 in 6.0 flat but runs the 1/4 in 14.3 ish at around 98 mph and that's a faster time i found most are 14.5 to 14.8 and that's new. My 18 year old 160,000 mile vette ran a 1/4 of 13.8 at 102 mph with out the spray and the was rated at 300 hp when new i will be the first to say my car is not the fastest thing out there but it holds it own pretty good


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

It's okay, man, just busting your chops a little. The truth is, I probably couldn't actually tell the difference between a Camry and a Corvette in my rear view mirror. They just get real small, real fast.


----------



## alterchristopher (Jan 30, 2011)

no its cool man your probably a bike guy and your right there is more than likely not much of a difference between my vette and a civic for your but its still fun to try 

my favorite part about the automotive life style is there is no right or wrong its just what you like i was never upset and I'm sorry if i came across that way


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

RIS said:


> I'm a simple man, and you're being a little too cryptic. :skep: What is it that you're trying to say? My "ride" is nothing special, but it seemed to run just fine on my way to work last night and again on the way home this morning.


Well let me be less cryptic for you so you can understand. To refer to an RS6 or even an S8 as a 'turd' (your words) means you really don't know what the hell you're talking about.

I've seen the pictures of your truck. Nothing special is one way to put it...., yet you're so quick to criticize other people's rides and spew nonsense....

hmmm, thought I had you on my ignore list... wonder what happened.


----------



## mrice0118 (Nov 28, 2009)

06OutlanderAWD said:


> 92 Galant VR4


Very rare...I am jealous. :thumbsup:


----------



## NWR2000 (Sep 17, 2010)

chris1911 said:


>


Love the BFL!


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

alterchristopher said:


> no its cool man your probably a bike guy and your right there is more than likely not much of a difference between my vette and a civic for your but its still fun to try
> 
> my favorite part about the automotive life style is there is no right or wrong its just what you like i was never upset and I'm sorry if i came across that way


And you, sir, are an exceptional sport. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

GpzGuy said:


> Well let me be less cryptic for you so you can understand. To refer to an RS6 or even an S8 as a 'turd' (your words) means you really don't know what the hell you're talking about.
> 
> I've seen the pictures of your truck. Nothing special is one way to put it...., yet you're so quick to criticize other people's rides and spew nonsense....
> 
> hmmm, thought I had you on my ignore list... wonder what happened.


What the heck are you talking about? My "ride" is most definitely not a truck.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

This is what I "ride" to work every night:


----------



## need4gforce (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## fazzman2000 (Oct 31, 2007)

Thule T2 attached to a 09 mazdaspeed3.


----------



## Chocolatebike (Feb 15, 2011)

This is the car:-



And here with my GF's MTB and my (now sold) Super Galaxy tourer. Not that you can tell...... They're on a Thule rack.


P9290102 by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

RIS said:


> What the heck are you talking about? My "ride" is most definitely not a truck.


Whatever dude 

You're saying this isn't yours that you posted here in #498??


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Finally got some better pics of the truck


----------



## zkrazy (Jan 19, 2011)

Am I the only one using a Datsun 240Z for mtbing? Requires removing both wheels, sticking the rear of the frame between the seats (makes for a good arm rest!), then I cover the frame with a sheet and then a flattened box before carefully putting the wheels in where they don't rest on the spokes or discs. I've got it down to only a few minutes, but it's a hassle. The stumpy is LOOONG. I once fit two smaller mtb's in the back so I could go riding with a GF. Can't wait to get back to work so I can buy something new and start working on the Z on the side. I really want a Honda S2000, but because of the bike I'm leaning towards a WRX wagon so I can keep the bike securely inside.
Sorry for the bad pic, it was taken last week on a raining day (2-14, I love my bike) after taking a dirt road to the trail. The Z isn't usually that dirty.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Harley w/Trailer I got a Harbor Freight trailer for $159.00 this thing pulls great..

https://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac122/manabiker/P2180005.jpg

https://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac122/manabiker/P2180004.jpg

https://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac122/manabiker/P2180003.jpg


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

zkrazy said:


> Am I the only one using a Datsun 240Z for mtbing?


Probably 

I used to have an '85 RX-7 that I stuck my bike in the back a time or two, but only when I had no other choice....


----------



## tribune (Feb 21, 2006)

Cool thread.

I lurk more than a post, but here's my ride's ride.

Just put on the TRD supercharger so I can be the first one to the trailhead j/k. Seats 6 bikes and 6 riders.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

This, roof rack coming soon.


----------



## thymighty (Mar 8, 2011)

Currently, Saab 9-2x 2.5i. I use the WRX factory roof rack and a Yakima Raptor tray with universal Mighty Mounts:


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

tribune said:


> Cool thread.
> 
> I lurk more than a post, but here's my ride's ride.
> 
> Just put on the TRD supercharger so I can be the first one to the trailhead j/k. Seats 6 bikes and 6 riders.


Thats a nice looking truck. What kind of MPG do you get, before and after the supercharger? I bought a Titan in Dec and like the tuck, but the 8-9 MPG is killing me.


----------



## Radio (Mar 8, 2011)

2001 GMC Sierra C3 (no rack yet, just tossem in the bed for now)









and/or the wife's 2007 Chevy Tahoe (flip the seats up and remove the front wheels)


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

My 1994 Silverado


----------



## endeavorc (Sep 25, 2007)

Got rid of my 2007 Saab 9-3 Aero SportCombi and bought the 2011 Acura TSX Sport Wagon 3 weeks ago:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

'96 S10 extended cab,4.3L/4L60E auto. Lowered 4"/4" (soon to be 5/5) via Belltech,16" bullet holes that I don't like but came on it,till summer,when I'll buy some 18" chrome'd IROK's for it. Paint won't stay this way long either,nor will any emblems/handles...
















(the stickers in the back glass...)


----------



## brownnl (May 10, 2010)

I'll let the pictures do the talking...
















OEM BMW rack with Rockymounts Euro Pitchfork


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Finally got some pictures of the truck and bike together


----------



## ignition16 (Mar 30, 2009)

2001 Volvo V70 T5

Can easily fit three bikes and three people inside when you take the front wheels and seatposts off. And it's fun to drive.


----------



## jwood70 (Mar 22, 2011)

My little CR-V aka Crashwagon

the early days









Now I have the thule ride on adapter with 2 Rocky Mounts Pitchforks. I dont have a picture of this setup.


----------



## yetiquattro (Apr 13, 2010)

vokeswaagin said:


> Another one for the Audi croud..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice '84 4000sq. Loved mine - been gone many years. I'll post up a pic of my current '84 tomorrow.


----------



## yetiquattro (Apr 13, 2010)

yetiquattro said:


> Nice '84 4000sq. Loved mine - been gone many years. I'll post up a pic of my current '84 tomorrow.


Ok here's my old Audi - a 1984 quattro - lots of modifications including a 20V motor - seen here at Hurricane (great ride!) on the way back from Vegas - took the rack off and hauled the bike in the back seat (in pieces) since I was doing so much highway driving. DD is an '01 S4.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## desertrider1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Here's mine. 97 GSR, and my 09 reign X2


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

endeavorc said:


> Got rid of my 2007 Saab 9-3 Aero SportCombi and bought the 2011 Acura TSX Sport Wagon 3 weeks ago:


These things are SO nice and pretty. Mkes me miss my TL.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

The jetta's my bikes hauler....love my vw








my bike


----------



## seemlessstate (Apr 3, 2011)

and until i recently sold it:


----------



## Turbo Squid (Apr 30, 2010)

My Mini-Maybach


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

ProjectDan35 said:


>


Dude, that's just badass....


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

GpzGuy said:


> Dude, that's just badass....


Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

i've had this for about 5 months now but have only recently gotten the rack for it....oem bars plus yakima frontloader which seems to work well so far.


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

cohenfive said:


> i've had this for about 5 months now but have only recently gotten the rack for it....oem bars plus yakima frontloader which seems to work well so far.


Very nice! I had the OEM rack on my M3 for a year, but I decided the car was too nice to taking MTBing. So I sold the rack


----------



## Benevolent Clown (Apr 6, 2011)

macming said:


> Very nice! I had the OEM rack on my M3 for a year, but I decided the car was too nice to taking MTBing.


Why?


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

i had a rack on my m5 before this, and my view is that these are cars that are meant to be driven, not museum pieces. i go to a lot of nice places when i go mtn biking (like auburn, ca today) and if i can't take my car there, what's the point of having it? also, i think hot cars with bikes on them are 'hot'!!


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

endeavorc said:


> Got rid of my 2007 Saab 9-3 Aero SportCombi and bought the 2011 Acura TSX Sport Wagon 3 weeks ago:


how do you like the tsx wagon so far? my wife and i are considering it to replace her beat up subi legacy wagon at some point...


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

Benevolent Clown said:


> Why?


I have a Maxima setup with a Yakima Holdup rack (hitch), so it's the mtbing car. I like the keep the M3 clean in and out. Plus I don't like how it looks with the rack installed


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

cohenfive said:


> i had a rack on my m5 before this, and my view is that these are cars that are meant to be driven, not museum pieces. i go to a lot of nice places when i go mtn biking (like auburn, ca today) and if i can't take my car there, what's the point of having it? also, i think hot cars with bikes on them are 'hot'!!


That's totally baller  One day, I may have a M5, but I'm thinking about a 911 GT3 as my next fun car :thumbsup:


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

macming said:


> That's totally baller  One day, I may have a M5, but I'm thinking about a 911 GT3 as my next fun car :thumbsup:


i had my e39 m5 for about 10 years, what a car....not sure i'd bother with one of the new ones, they have gotten pretty big. the m3 is a ton of fun to drive, i really like all the new tech--it all works seamlessly. i thought about a p car, but i still require room for two sets of golf clubs plus at least 2 people--at the same time-the m3 is about as good as it gets if you need some room. your m3 is gorgeous, i can see why you don't want to put a rack on it.


----------



## Benevolent Clown (Apr 6, 2011)

macming said:


> I have a Maxima setup with a Yakima Holdup rack (hitch), so it's the mtbing car. I like the keep the M3 clean in and out. Plus I don't like how it looks with the rack installed


It's just a car, not a piece of jewelry that needs to be kept "safe" and ogled.

Would you have more fun driving the Maxima to the trailhead or have more fun driving the M3 to the trailhead?

Sorry for the direct, probing questions but the "cars as jewelry crowd" are folks that I have never been able to understand.


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

Benevolent Clown said:


> It's just a car, not a piece of jewelry that needs to be kept "safe" and ogled.
> 
> Would you have more fun driving the Maxima to the trailhead or have more fun driving the M3 to the trailhead?
> 
> Sorry for the direct, probing questions but the "cars as jewelry crowd" are folks that I have never been able to understand.


The M3 is driven on a track on a regular basis, and I don't push the limits on public streets very often. If I do, I'd be too worried about my bikes on the roof too.

I have to do a lot of highway driving to get to a lot of my races, a lot of times with passengers and tents. The M3 is small, and the competition package took away the cruise control. It's just not as good of a highway car as the Maxima, nor as comfortable for the passengers


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

macming said:


> The M3 is driven on a track on a regular basis, and I don't push the limits on public streets very often. If I do, I'd be too worried about my bikes on the roof too.
> 
> I have to do a lot of highway driving to get to a lot of my races, a lot of times with passengers and tents. The M3 is small, and the competition package took away the cruise control. It's just not as good of a highway car as the Maxima, nor as comfortable for the passengers


you need to get an e92 m3 then...i've got cruise control!! plus dct is fantastic..:thumbsup:


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

cohenfive said:


> you need to get an e92 m3 then...i've got cruise control!! plus dct is fantastic..:thumbsup:


hehe maybe one day  I can't afford one at this point of my life. Perhaps down the road, but again, I really want to try out a 911 GT3 with PDK since it's supposed to be even more of a track monster than the M3 :thumbsup:


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

macming said:


> hehe maybe one day  I can't afford one at this point of my life. Perhaps down the road, but again, I really want to try out a 911 GT3 with PDK since it's supposed to be even more of a track monster than the M3 :thumbsup:


i'm sure it is, but no golf clubs...

...and i'm an old guy who gets one nice car every 9-10 years....plus, if you buy them right they aren't nearly as expensive to own. :thumbsup:


----------



## Benevolent Clown (Apr 6, 2011)

macming said:


> The M3 is driven on a track on a regular basis, and I don't push the limits on public streets very often. If I do, I'd be too worried about my bikes on the roof too.


This contradicts your previous claim of wanting to keep your car "clean and safe."

Do you really think that tracking your car (assuming you can be believed) is less wear and tear than taking a bike to trailhead?

Worried about bikes on the roof? Why?

No cruise control? Why does that matter?

Finally, the M3 is a "track monster"?

Sorry, but your claims are at odds with my real life experiencse in pretty much every way.


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

Benevolent Clown said:


> This contradicts your previous claim of wanting to keep your car "clean and safe."
> 
> Do you really think that tracking your car (assuming you can be believed) is less wear and tear than taking a bike to trailhead?
> 
> ...


I'm not going to bother answering any of your questions. It's my car, and I will do what I please with it.


----------



## Benevolent Clown (Apr 6, 2011)

macming said:


> I'm not going to bother answering any of your questions. It's my car, and I will do what I please with it.


That's an interesting retreat.

In my experience, tracking my car (20k+ miles) has been much more of an impact on keeping my car "clean and safe" that driving with a bike on the rack (thousands of miles on many trips).

I've never been "worried" about the bikes on the roof, even when hitting serious gees through corners and triple digits on the straights.

Cruise control? Yes, my car has it. Never used it in almost 100k miles. It's just lazy IMO. It's another way of dissociating the driver from really driving.

Finally, I don't understand how anyone with a modicum of track experience could describe the M3 as a "track monster," unless your definition of "track monster" is considrably more tame than the norm.

p.s nice edit with the pics. That's some sweet body roll for a "track monster"!!

p.p.s No helmets required? That must have been a really "serious" track monster event!


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

Benevolent Clown said:


> That's an interesting retreat.
> 
> In my experience, tracking my car (20k+ miles) has been much more of an impact on keeping my car "clean and safe" that driving with a bike on the rack (thousands of miles on many trips).
> 
> ...


It wasn't an retreat, it's just I don't like to get into heated arguments over the net. They just tend to be pointless. However, seeing this reply, perhaps you weren't just pushing my buttons for a pointless argument.

Tracking the car will obviously wear out parts on the car, but I only like to push my cars to their limit at a track. You probably would even admit that finding limits of most modern cars on the streets endangers other people as well as yourself.

I don't see the point of taking a small car, packing all the gear I need for 24 hour races, 4 people with bikes on the roof when I have a comfy 4 door sedan that is much more suited for it. I have the elite package in the Maxima, so I have comfortably seat 4 adults and all my gear, and the bikes. It gets better fuel economy, is more comfortable and quieter for longer drives. To me, driving a fast car on the highway is just bloody boring. Even at 10 - 15 mph over the speed limit, it's just not exciting.

The comment regarding a track monster was not literal. It was just an expression to show my enthusiasm towards the GT3. Obviously you can make a Miata more of a track monster than a GT3 with way less money, but we weren't talking about race cars.


----------



## Benevolent Clown (Apr 6, 2011)

macming said:


> Tracking the car will obviously wear out parts on the car, but I only like to push my cars to their limit at a track.


Tracking a car will have much more of an impact on keeping a car "clean and safe" than carrying a bike.

That's the main reason why your excuses don't make any sens e at all to folks who have tracked their car


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

cohenfive said:


> i'm sure it is, but no golf clubs...
> 
> ...and i'm an old guy who gets one nice car every 9-10 years....plus, if you buy them right they aren't nearly as expensive to own. :thumbsup:


I don't golf  Not seriously right now anyways. I just go and play a few scrambles with work a few times a year, and I'm typically the worst golfer on the team.

I think your method is the way to go. I like to find my cars in good shape with low miles, keep them for a long time (5 - 10 years), and I ALWAYS try to buy them outright. There is just something wrong to finance your toys. 

At my age, I think I'm doing pretty well with finance lessons hehehe :thumbsup:

Happy trails!


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

Benevolent Clown said:


> Tracking a car will have much more of an impact on keeping a car "clean and safe" than carrying a bike.
> 
> That's the main reason why your excuses don't make any sens e at all to folks who have tracked their car


To be honest, I just don't want to get the inside all muddy and sweaty.

Dirt & sweat are probably the fastest way to wreck my alcantara bits inside the M 

The car's got factory suspension for the time being. I just picked up some PF01 pads and Dot 5 fluid this winter. I may look into a more track oriented suspension setup later this season.


----------



## Benevolent Clown (Apr 6, 2011)

macming said:


> To be honest, I just don't want to get the inside all muddy and sweaty.


That's some serious deflection there. Wow.

What does that have to do with carrying your bike vs. allegedly tracking you car?

I've carried my bike on many a trip and never had a problem with getting the interior "muddy and sweaty."

Tracking my car has resulted in much more wear and tear (consumables like pads, rotors, tires as well as damage to paint and glass) than merely carrying a bike.


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

So, Benevolent Clown, it seems like you joined a MTB forum to argue about cars? Nobody cares about how awesome you are. Take your bullsh*t somewhere else. Would you like to argue with me next about me tracking my 92 GTI? Or how I'd rather pack my bike into that then worry about the wear and tear on my 09 Passat which also gets auto-x'd on occasion? Same principal. He has nothing to explain to you, it's his car and he'll do whatever he damn well pleases with it. GTFOver yourself and GTFO of this thread if you're going to argue. You aren't him and he isn't you, deal with it or kill yourself. Your choice.


----------



## Benevolent Clown (Apr 6, 2011)

[dB]Will said:


> So, Benevolent Clown, it seems like you joined a MTB forum to argue about cars?.


Wrong.



[dB]Will said:


> Nobody cares about how awesome you are.


Where did I claim I was awesome?



[dB]Will said:


> Take your bullsh*t somewhere else. -snip more whining--


Sorry cupcake, I'm not going to stop posting here, or anywhere else, just because you're upset.

This is a discussion forum. People discuss things. People will continue to discuss things, even though Willy says they can't.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

2011 Kia Sportage AWD with a hitch mounted Yakima Highlite aluminum bike rack.


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

glad we are back on topic.....


----------



## SAL9000 (Apr 16, 2010)

Benevolent Clown said:


> Tracking a car will have much more of an impact on keeping a car "clean and safe" than carrying a bike.
> 
> That's the main reason why your excuses don't make any sens e at all to folks who have tracked their car


Maybe let's stop trolling the man. He has his cars and uses them as he sees fit.


----------



## wagsGTI (Apr 13, 2011)

'96 GTI VR6 and the RIDE is a 95ish Cannondale Beast of the East that has been stripped down and powdercoated black.


----------



## truepinoy626 (Mar 10, 2011)

nice..v.i.p.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

2003 RSX


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Benevolent Clown said:


> It's just a car, not a piece of jewelry that needs to be kept "safe" and ogled.
> 
> Would you have more fun driving the Maxima to the trailhead or have more fun driving the M3 to the trailhead?
> 
> Sorry for the direct, probing questions but the "cars as jewelry crowd" are folks that I have never been able to understand.


Everyone has their own priorities and values, and just because you don't understand it doesn't mean that its wrong (or right).

I spent almost a year restoring an Audi S4 to pristine condition, and rarely drove it anywhere other than on weekends. Sure I would have enjoyed driving it to work every day, but then again, that's what my other vehicles (and motorcycle) is for.

It had nothing to do with that car being 'jewelry' to me, I simply didn't want to put unnecessary miles on it, and I certainly wouldn't have risked driving it to some of the trailheads that I regularily go to, where 4WD AT or MT tires, and lots of ground clearance is absolutely necessary to get there. (Some of my favorite, most pristine, and most deserted rides are the hardest to get to, which is the way it should be as far as I'm concerned.)

(BTW, I sold that Audi because my wife and daughter didn't like riding in it due to the sport tuned suspension, and at the time the money came in handy... my next car will either be a S5, or maybe a Porsche... and again I probably will only drive it on weekends.)

Edited to add: Not sure why I even bothered to respond, I forgot that you're never supposed to feed a troll.


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## trevrev97 (Jul 19, 2009)

My Tacoma and MCR, Will get a pick with the Air nine carbon when the weather clears


----------



## XCARTELX (Nov 11, 2007)

Updated picture of my car with a matte white wrap for Tahoe runs:


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Wasn't your Avant yellow?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

1994 Silverado, my daily driver, weekend play toy, bike hauler, and hard worker. Has all the bells and whistles. 350 v8, 6" Fabtech lift, 16" Centerline wheels, 35" BFG All Terrain tires, Flowmaster exhaust, mildly custom interior.


----------



## TRAUMAhead (Aug 26, 2007)

GpzGuy said:


> Wasn't your Avant yellow?


It's vinyl wrapped.

How much for the wrap job?


----------



## ClemS4 (Mar 15, 2011)

XCARTELX said:


> Updated picture of my car with a matte white wrap for Tahoe runs:


Pretty cool with the wrap. Smart to save the paint.


----------



## ClemS4 (Mar 15, 2011)

XCARTELX said:


>


But this shot of your B5 S4 avant is amazing. Just a gorgeous, fun, useful ride.


----------



## ClemS4 (Mar 15, 2011)

Here is my ride. Still trying to decide on a traditional rack, a SeaSucker setup, or just fold the rear seats down and remove the front tire. I wish I could find a decent hitch for my car that wouldn't look too intrusive so that I could use my Thule hitch mounted one we use on my wife's car. I've had the car for a few years now but was only riding locally so never worried about a rack. I'm hoping to ride a lot more this year.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

ClemS4 said:


> Here is my ride. Still trying to decide on a traditional rack, a SeaSucker setup, or just fold the rear seats down and remove the front tire. I wish I could find a decent hitch for my car that wouldn't look too intrusive so that I could use my Thule hitch mounted one we use on my wife's car. I've had the car for a few years now but was only riding locally so never worried about a rack. I'm hoping to ride a lot more this year.


I highly recommend Mondial roof rack bars. I have a set that I use on both my Audi A6, and on my older Mercedes 300E. They are fantastic! Very secure, very easy to install and remove (no tools required, only the key), and though I don't have them, there is a lot of accessories made for this rack, including a bike rack. Those Mondial accessories just slide in and latch in a slot on the top of the bars.

I use mine for carrying either a cargo box, or my kayaks (I use my Xterra with a hitch mount for my bikes ) but I could also mount any bike rack to these bars too.










Here they are mounted on my Mercedes with my kayaks:









Here's a catalog .pdf that has the Mondial accessories:
https://www.lltek.com/catport/LLTEK2005_P38-44.pdf


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

*very small car with four bike solution*

Both of my cars are tiny. In order for the family (of four) to go somewhere to ride we had to
take two cars. So with a little work I built this. It's rock solid at 70 mph and tracks great.
The rack system is a Thule T2 with a custom built frame adapter. It fits both our XL 29ers
and our two medium 26" bikes.


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

GpzGuy said:


> Everyone has their own priorities and values, and just because you don't understand it doesn't mean that its wrong (or right).
> 
> I spent almost a year restoring an Audi S4 to pristine condition, and rarely drove it anywhere other than on weekends. Sure I would have enjoyed driving it to work every day, but then again, that's what my other vehicles (and motorcycle) is for.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

Well said


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Baine said:


> Both of my cars are tiny. In order for the family (of four) to go somewhere to ride we had to
> take two cars. So with a little work I built this. It's rock solid at 70 mph and tracks great.
> The rack system is a Thule T2 with a custom built frame adapter. It fits both our XL 29ers
> and our two medium 26" bikes.


I know what you mean about 4 peeps going...My wife desn't ride,so with two kids and 3 seats in my S10 (extended cab,one's a jump seat),no problems,but when more than two buds and I all want to pile up and get a group ride gong...can't be (legally,ha!) done.

Nice lil trailer,adds to koolness of an already kool ride :thumbsup:


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

I think Benevolent Clown called it correctly.

Pics of you and your boyfriend parked all alone on a race course is kind of lame. You two aren't even wearing helmets.










A vehicle is a tool. It's not your identity. You can touch yourself all day long, admiring your aftermarket window tint, your Zymol wax, and your Armor-All lubricated tires- just don't expect the rest of us to take you as seriously as you take yourself, no matter how much money you spent trying to impress complete strangers.

Taking an M3 to a race track has got to be about as exciting as midget basketball anyways...


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

RIS said:


> I think Benevolent Clown called it correctly.
> 
> Pics of you and your boyfriend parked all alone on a race course is kind of lame. You two aren't even wearing helmets.
> 
> ...


WTF is your problem? If you are lucky enough to have something better than a M3, more power to you! Your condescending attitude towards others who work hard for their money is definitely NOT appreciated by me.

Go **** yourself.


----------



## blt2drg (Apr 27, 2011)

2 of my trucks. Black Suburban is my daily driver. The white Suburban is camping, desert, and towing. I just bought bikes for me and my wife and a Thule hitch rack to go back and forth between the two.


----------



## rashidkpc (Oct 18, 2010)

Like every thread with cars in it, this one needs more e30. Its a 1991 318i. The M42 engined e30 sedan was produced for a single year and is a classic BMW body wrapped around a modern 1.8L DOHC engine. Efficient, practical, and bottomless fun, without breaking the speed limit


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Still have the Dime...









But added this to the stable this week...

















Mtn Dew can beside the middle of the frame on level ground...









And here's a closeup of the sticker seen in it's rear glass...









The only issue I have now is...which to drive daily,which to project...


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Newest picture.


----------



## blt2drg (Apr 27, 2011)

longhaultrucker said:


> Still have the Dime...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a soft spot in my heart for S10's. I had a 94 and a 96, both gone now.


















Now i've got a 91 Caprice and an 04 Silverado to fill the void. I'd like to pick up an extended cab s10 again soon to play with.


----------



## Jordansrealm (Jun 1, 2006)

Much like how I like bikes that will take me anywhere, I like my vehicle to do the same. My job takes me all over the place on and off road so I capability is a must!


----------



## RayGun01 (Feb 12, 2010)

Just got my rack yesterday. I was caring it in the hatch, but now no more muddy carpet!


----------



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

Jordansrealm said:


> Much like how I like bikes that will take me anywhere, I like my vehicle to do the same. My job takes me all over the place on and off road so I capability is a must!


Nice F'n FJ! :thumbsup: 
All those mods and your still running a silver grill? 
Damm Son, get yourself a TT grill already.


----------



## lunar (Jul 27, 2009)

*69' VW and the new Butcher*


From May 11, 2011


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

blt2drg said:


> I've got a soft spot in my heart for S10's. I had a 94 and a 96, both gone now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of em are sweet!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:

I've had a few myself,3 first gens before these two. Had a couple Camaros two,Iroc Z's,one was an 1LE...miss all of em,LOL!


----------



## njxcmtnbkrluvspeed (May 13, 2011)

*iNFINITI g37*

my 2009/2010 infiniti g37 good car but still cant get enough out of it


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

My bikes ride&#8230;


----------



## storz (Jan 31, 2011)

Stock 2002 Land Rover Discovery

Amazingly capable right out of the box


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Twin-Turbo Terror...*



















And, what everyone sees when 327hp blows by them on that mountain road:


----------



## storz (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ The 2.7TT is a beast! Basically an S4 wagon with more ground clearance  Awesome ride


----------



## Nadric (Apr 12, 2011)

Some sweet rides in this thread. Mine isn't nearly as nice, but here it is anyway :thumbsup:

Bike:









Bike on Car:


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Maybe not as nice, but I bet you get better mpg then most of us.


----------



## SAL9000 (Apr 16, 2010)

storz said:


> ^^ The 2.7TT is a beast! Basically an S4 wagon with more ground clearance  Awesome ride


No, not an S4; it weighs some 4,200 lbs and has tons of drag owing to ride height and overall size. The 2.7T Allroad is lucky to break into the 15s in the 1/4-mile. I've lunched many Allroads with my very unsuspecting plain Jane Accord V6 sedan; plenty of them modified. Even the 4.2 Allroad ain't much - it's still only a solid 15 sec performer.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

SAL9000 said:


> No, not an S4; it weighs some 4,200 lbs and has tons of drag owing to ride height and overall size. The 2.7T Allroad is lucky to break into the 15s in the 1/4-mile. I've lunched many Allroads with my very unsuspecting plain Jane Accord V6 sedan; plenty of them modified. Even the 4.2 Allroad ain't much - it's still only a solid 15 sec performer.


The Audi allroad is NOT a dragster. Never is and never will be. On level one ride height - it has a .30 drag coefficient. It's still a sleeper wagon when I can dash from 60mph to 120 in less than 4 seconds. It's designed as a high-speed Autobahn cruiser. Yet, I've pulled Jeeps out of mud, scaled a 25% grade backwards and plowed through a foot of snow at 75mph. How many wagons or sedans can do that?:thumbsup:


----------



## SAL9000 (Apr 16, 2010)

Zachariah said:


> The Audi allroad is NOT a dragster. Never is and never will be. On level one ride height - it has a .30 drag coefficient. It's still a sleeper wagon when I can dash from 60mph to 120 in less than 4 seconds. It's designed as a high-speed Autobahn cruiser. Yet, I've pulled Jeeps out of mud, scaled a 25% grade backwards and plowed through a foot of snow at 75mph. How many wagons or sedans can do that?:thumbsup:


There's no way a lightly modified Allroad is doing 60-120 mph in less than 4 sec. Even the $300k exotics can't come close to that. The new Ferrari F458 at 562 hp and 3,400 lbs, capable of 0-60 in ~3.0 sec and 1/4-mile time of ~11.0 sec, does 60-120 in "only" ~6.5 sec. The closest test I could find to a lightly modified Allroad is a same-generation A6 4.2 V8 Avant doing 60-120 in 21 sec.

To get a 4,200 lb Allroad to that level of acceleration of an F458 (using the F458's power/weight ratio) it would have to be sporting ~700 hp, and probably 50-100 hp more owing to the Allroad's worse Cd. To get an Allroad significantly above the F458's acceleration (60-120 in 4 sec) you're literally talking upwards of 900-1,000 hp.

A car that has moderate acceleration from a standstill will not be any better of a performer at rolling acceleration save for extreme examples like a NASCAR car (geared such that 1st gear max is ~100 mph). Yes I'm sure it's a nice car and has good performance, but IMO you're way over exaggerating in extreme measure the car's acceleration capabilities.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

SAL9000 said:


> but IMO you're way over exaggerating in extreme measure the car's acceleration capabilities.


Of course I am! I still love my car


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

Here's my setup on my F150


----------



## TRAUMAhead (Aug 26, 2007)

Finally got a pic with the bike in the Jeep.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

^ I like that. It's a shame they were in the top 10 worst rated vehicles of 2010!!!


----------



## TRAUMAhead (Aug 26, 2007)

ProjectDan35 said:


> ^ I like that. It's a shame they were in the top 10 worst rated vehicles of 2010!!!


It's a Jeep thing, CR will never understand.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

TRAUMAhead said:


> It's a Jeep thing, CR will never understand.


For reliability........


----------



## TRAUMAhead (Aug 26, 2007)

33k miles on my 2010, no major problems so far. Just a knocking in the steering wheel at low speeds/bumps which can be cured with filling the steering wheel shaft boot with 5th wheeler grease. A couple rattles here and there, but that's cured by turning the radio on louder or when the top/doors are off. :thumbsup:


----------



## CornbredNE (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's my old trusty 4Runner, and my new build Trek 8500.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

TRAUMAhead said:


> It's a Jeep thing, CR will never understand.


+1. Love me some JKs.


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

Updated pics...


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

My bike enjoyed a long, loving relationship with Monique:









After 180,759 trouble-free miles, Monique suffered a blown headgasket towing 3,000 lbs of stuff in the Ozark mountains at 95 F.

Now my bike hitches a ride with Starla, the new hotness. Starla is going to stay stock...

















-Dan


----------



## wrek (Jun 17, 2011)

My 85' 4runner sr5 on 33's, 3,600 miles on a brand new built 22re. Still on stock suspension. I have a 4" lift waiting to go on, I just need to make the time. Also in the photo is my Cinelli single speed that I use as a daily commuter bike to and from work(about 4 miles each way). Tomorrow I should have pictures to add of my new Specialized BigHit. 









Here's the commuter bike.









Here's the downhill bike.









Here's some toys I got rid of in the last 6 months.
78 Landcruiser with a fuel injected Ford 351 and a c6 auto trans.

























1995 Mercedes Benz AMG c36









1993 VW Corrado SLC


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

New pic...
Best Rig I have owned. Ford Raptor AKA Giant Dirt bike with 4 wheels. Wish the bed was a bit longer though, but it can fit 5 mtb's or some dirt bikes with the tailgate down.

totally stock other than the line-x


----------



## wrek (Jun 17, 2011)

^^^I'm so jealous. I want one so bad, but I enjoy only having a car payment for my wife's car.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

The bikes either go in the bed of the truck or we have a rack to fits on the trunk of either Z.

The car in action a few weeks ago.










Thats my main hobby, but try not to take it offroading often.


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

Mine's the Mazda. As you can tell, it's doing the majority of the work; the Tahoe is loafing.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

My 1994 Chevy (posted on previous pages), lifted, and super tall. Here is a pic from today's ride showing what happens when I haul more than 2 bikes. The hitch rack is as tall as my 6'1" tall buddy.

:lol:


----------



## Eric91Z (Aug 6, 2010)

My 2009 Subaru Outback Sport with OEM crossbars, Yakima Forklifts, and Thule fairing. Very happy with the setup, but now trying to find a front tire holder to mount to OEM crossbars to get more room inside when traveling with the bikes.


----------



## Flankerdog (Jun 26, 2007)

wrek said:


> ^^^I'm so jealous. I want one so bad, but I enjoy only having a car payment for my wife's car.


I think it'd be interesting to know how much debt is involved in all these nice rides.


----------



## Botman (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Botman said:


>


Uhm. why did you post my car? :nono::skep:


----------



## Botman (Aug 3, 2010)

ProjectDan35 said:


> Uhm. why did you post my car? :nono::skep:


:madman: was a mistake.

this is my rides ride...


----------



## wrek (Jun 17, 2011)

Flankerdog said:


> I think it'd be interesting to know how much debt is involved in all these nice rides.


Haha, seriously. I could afford to drive a way nicer car than I do, but I don't want a payment. My wife and I payed off all of our debt the beginning of this year EXCEPT for our house and her Jeep, and we don't owe much more on the Jeep.


----------



## 012.5RS (Jan 28, 2008)

Just posted in the dirty/clean thread but figure I'd post here too. Just finally picked up a bike off craigslist. Its a haro vgf v1, dunno what year. Sorry for the crappy iphone pic. Hopefully I can eventually get a roof rack so it can be shown off properly(or atleast functioning lift supports for the hatch).


----------



## casio79 (Apr 1, 2011)

here's mine


----------



## mrsa101 (Jul 19, 2011)

some awesome cars in here


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Here's my overland/expedition vehicle...
Ford f250 diesel fx4....113,000 miles on it and it's just getting broke in :thumbsup:


----------



## hawkXcore (Jun 22, 2011)

This will, eventually, be my hauler... whenever I find the discontinued Thule fit kit (225 if anyone has one laying around) or invest in a P.O.S. trunk rack. The 29er won't even fit in with the seats folded down and the front wheel off.


----------



## Sorebuttbiker (May 1, 2011)

Nice rides people. Here's one of mine, not as sweet as some of the rides in this thread but it was also nowhere near as expensive and I have had the title for a long time. It still does what it needs to do: Get me to work and to the trail. I also have an 02 Grand Cherokee but it's hard to not take advantage of the 30-ish mpg of this car.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Heres my daily driver. 2002 Chevrolet Camaro 35th Anniversary LE 1 of 3369 made.










As for the bike hauler I'll be using my wifes 08 Nissan Xterra most of the time, otherwise I'll be swiping my dad's 01 Dodge Dakota crew cab. I really need to buy me a small truck to haul the bike and keep miles off my SS but with the economy the way it is and "so and so" destroying the used car market I havent found anything yet. This isnt our actual xterra but its identical.


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Heres my daily driver. 2002 Chevrolet Camaro 35th Anniversary LE 1 of 3369 made.


I have a friend with a 35th anniversary Camaro with less than 15,000 miles on it. Not a Camaro fan in general, but it's a cool one as far as Camaros go.

The XTerra: is that your garage? Do you perform surgery in there as well? I love a clean garage!

-Dan


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Nope you missed the bit about it not being our xterra but idenitical. My garage should be up to that status pretty soon. We have to get the shed built so i can throw all my lawn equipment and crap in there then we'll be painting and expoying the floor. The xterra will most likely sleep on the driveway though. The wife doesnt see a point in putting it in the garage except during hailstorms and I have more room for my toys that way anyways .


----------



## tmougeotte (Jul 20, 2010)

*Nice*

Love the rides everyone, bikers have good taste in vehicals as well as bikes.


----------



## tmougeotte (Jul 20, 2010)

need more posts


----------



## tmougeotte (Jul 20, 2010)

Loveing the rides and rack that were cheaper than the bikes on/in them.


----------



## tmougeotte (Jul 20, 2010)

post 10...let the pics roll


----------



## tmougeotte (Jul 20, 2010)

Here are the pics finally
2004 4runner








2002 Duramax








A lot of the time they are strapped onto the rear of this combo.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

That 4runner is sick man, im hoping to put a wheel and tire setup similar to that on our xterra. Even though its 2wd.


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

Jordansrealm said:


> Much like how I like bikes that will take me anywhere, I like my vehicle to do the same. My job takes me all over the place on and off road so I capability is a must!


I LOVE the orange red yellow panels on the back of that car, it makes it 100 times better. I'm not joking, was that stock or after market?


----------



## chrisg67 (Jun 9, 2011)

nikojan said:


> I LOVE the orange red yellow panels on the back of that car, it makes it 100 times better. I'm not joking, was that stock or after market?


i was just thinking the same thing. awesome throwback.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

nikojan said:


> I LOVE the orange red yellow panels on the back of that car, it makes it 100 times better. I'm not joking, was that stock or after market?


Car? I'm not seeing a car in those pics. 

j/k 

here's a few pics of my "car"...(not the one in the ditch)...


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

and here's my truck...


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

sho220 said:


> Car? I'm not seeing a car in those pics.
> 
> j/k
> 
> here's a few pics of my "car"...(not the one in the ditch)...


Nice FJ ... On my short list for next vehicle purchase
Is that a total chaos kit? Long travel or just a lift?


----------



## tmougeotte (Jul 20, 2010)

Love to see the toyotas represented here


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

I want a FJ really bad lol.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

ImaFred said:


> Nice FJ ... On my short list for next vehicle purchase
> Is that a total chaos kit? Long travel or just a lift?


Not really lifted, just leveling springs for the front...from what I've heard the FJ's have been discontinued...


----------



## tsp_2177 (Jun 16, 2009)

sho220 said:


> Not really lifted, just leveling springs for the front...from what I've heard the FJ's have been discontinued...


They are still available in 2011 year model. Don't know about 2012's. I need to update mine sold my 2005 civic last week and got me a new 2011 corolla, don't have a hitch on the corolla yet so we will probably haul our bikes on my fiances 2004 grand cherokee. Will post pics of the new cars and bikes on the jeep as soon as a get the 2'' receiver to fit the jeep for my yakima rack. was hauling them on the civic, but since my corolla only has 700 miles and a lifetime powertrain i don't want to install a hitch and give them a reason to think that i voided the warranty by "towing" stuff and putting extra stress on the drivetrain


----------



## Cipher (Jun 4, 2011)

Flankerdog said:


> I think it'd be interesting to know how much debt is involved in all these nice rides.


Why the rolleyes Flankerdog? Your post could be interpreted as sanctimonious jealousy...

No debt here (not that there is anything wrong with wisely using other folk's money to fund purchases).


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Cipher said:


> Why the rolleyes Flankerdog? Your post could be interpreted as sanctimonious jealousy...
> 
> No debt here (not that there is anything wrong with wisely using other folk's money to fund purchases).


sniff...sniff...that is so beautiful it brings tears to my eyes...


----------



## MoabiSlim (Apr 22, 2011)

I find that pick-up trucks work best for bike transport. You just pick your bike up and throw it in the truck bed. If you're traveling long distances or you have to leave it unattended, just lock it to the floor of your truck bed.

There's no must or fuss! Just toss it in there and take off! :thumbsup:

PS.

Of course it helps if you have a 2X4 wedged in there somewhere to limit movement...


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

MoabiSlim said:


> I find that pick-up trucks work best for bike transport. You just pick your bike up and throw it in the truck bed. If you're traveling long distances or you have to leave it unattended, just lock it to the floor of your truck bed.
> 
> There's no must or fuss! Just toss it in there and take off! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Just hang the front wheel over the gate ala DHer style then there's no no need for a 2x4


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

MoabiSlim said:


> I find that pick-up trucks work best for bike transport. You just pick your bike up and throw it in the truck bed. If you're traveling long distances or you have to leave it unattended, just lock it to the floor of your truck bed.
> 
> There's no must or fuss! Just toss it in there and take off! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


2x4 with a fork mount bolted to it...that's the ticket! :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

tmougeotte said:


> Here are the pics finally
> 2004 4runner


man that is a sick 4runner. i drive a tacoma but would trade it in for a 4runner if i could haha


----------



## flyerdrew21 (Aug 14, 2009)

.
1997 4Runner w/250k - Paid for & running great! Scott Scale 29er & Trek Mamba 29er WSD


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

RIP my lovely FOX wagon










heres how we hauled water out to the trails that season









and after a 1100 mile road trip


----------



## rcracer440 (Feb 10, 2008)

Some nice rides on here, can't wait till I have enough posts so that MTBR will let me show off mine!

03 VibeGT-Saris Bones 3 and 2 Thule sidearms on top.
06 Xterra-Thule M.O.A.B basket with two Thule Sidearms and a Thule 4 sidearm hitch rack.

Both pull a Yakima RacknRoll with 4 Thule Hull-a-port pro Kayak racks and 2 Thule Sidearms


----------



## rcracer440 (Feb 10, 2008)

Finally 10 Posts...


----------



## nanochef (Mar 9, 2011)

rcracer440 said:


> Finally 10 Posts...


where did you get that little trailer behind the nissan, i love it.


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

heres mine. also before the ss conversion on the bike


----------



## theslowestrider (Jun 9, 2011)

For those of you that take the bikes inside the vehicle without the front wheel.

What's the name of that support that locks on the fork to keep the bike upright inside the trunk? I've never seen any on sale...is it homemade?

By the way, my bike rides a 06 Mazda 6 estate.


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

2x4 with fork mount on it...or maybe you can get fancy and make it out of some sort of steel bar


----------



## theslowestrider (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Coreski (Aug 4, 2011)

2011 Subaru WRX ( Heavily modded  )
Rack:
-OEM factory cross bars
-Yakima forklift bike carriers w/ locking cores
-Inno fairing


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

thank you for not having the overly large wing on the back haha. lookin sexy though hoss


----------



## Coreski (Aug 4, 2011)

Lol I'm not sure if that was aimed at me cazes but yesterday i took the wing off completely so now I'm wingless , looks way better haha


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

hahah yes it was i have never been a big fan of that big ol awkward wing haha but anyways nice car :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMTbiker89 (Jul 11, 2011)

Coreski said:


> 2011 Subaru WRX ( Heavily modded  )
> Rack:
> -OEM factory cross bars
> -Yakima forklift bike carriers w/ locking cores
> -Inno fairing


Damn, that's one awesome car, i cant wait until i get mine, so i better start saving now!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Coreski (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks MT , They're great cars, once you get It you'll be hooked !


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

'06 Dodge Magnum R/T
w/ Mopar 392 Crate

























Magnum & 07 Suzuki SV650S









'03 Nissan Xterra









'06 Audi A4 Cabriolet S-Line (GF's)


----------



## Phil129 (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice rex you got there Coreski
My 09 WRX modded:devil:
Factory rack with Yakima forklift
Jamis Dragon 29er


----------



## iggibar (May 29, 2011)

This is my 2011 Honda Pilot EX 4WD that I picked up less than 2 weeks ago.
I LOVE IT!


----------



## Craigers (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's our Civic with a Yakima rack.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

It fits, not really the car you want to transport a bike in.


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

Eckstream1 said:


> '06 Dodge Magnum R/T
> w/ Mopar 392 Crate


awesome mag:thumbsup: I have missed mine since I sold it in Dec. I bet the built engine keeps you smiling. If you're looking for a set of winter rims and Blizzaks let me know.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Smiling till he hits a gas pump lol. Just giving you crap mna, i bet that thing rolls out with the 392.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

my old celica  
bought the rims/tires a few weeks before i picked up mtb'ing, too bad, I could have spent money on a nice ass bike haha.


----------



## Dirttrackin280h (Aug 10, 2008)

99' Toyota Tacoma with a "TILT-A-RACK Motorcycle Hitch Carrier" that I use for my bicycle. Hey, it works!


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

my jetta w/stumpy


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

my 2002 nissan xterra


----------



## Firefighter1291 (Jul 2, 2011)

Heavily modded inside and out 2005 FX4 supercrew










And a little video with the truck and some shooting lol

*Just another day in Florida - YouTube*


----------



## Firefighter1291 (Jul 2, 2011)

S-Works said:


> 1990 turbo. Approaching 252K. Can't get rid of this car. I've been wanting a newer Saab for a long time, but nothing goes wrong with this car. Orginal tranny, turbo, everything. Just routine maintenance. Drives very well, and carries everything I need.


I read somewhere that if you take a saab to 1 million miles with the original engine and tranny that they will give you a brand new saab as long as they get yours. Someone already did it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

07 Honda Fit Sport + 1up USA Rack @ Big Bear with my XC bike.


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

DJ Sexy Beast said:


> Yeah. LOL indeed. LOL at you.
> 
> Even though I fast forwarded through that ******* idiocy you still owe me 90 seconds of my life back...


^ This. Woohooo! Look at me drive through some sand! Let's shoot a gun into the sand repeatedly for 3 minutes!

I am now dumber for having watched that video.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Hahahahahahahaha omg lol


*edit* ****. ****ing caps didn't work. ****.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Also...what's so "heavily modded" about his truck? My truck is lifted, custom exhaust, some custom interior and some other stuff...but it's no where near heavily modded..just badass 










Also..if I had video of my friends flipping me the bird instead of a picture..I would post it..followed by a 3 minute jam-pack montage of competitive rock skipping across a lake.

FTW


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Hahahahahahahaha omg lol
> 
> *edit* ****. ****ing caps didn't work. ****.


Apparently I offended someone when I said this earlier...and they decided to negative rep me :lol: I guess I can't laugh at what the guy that posted before me said..that must be against the rules. :nono:


----------



## MariahLinda99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I just ride my bike for fun, no any special reason to ride my bike


----------



## jaymurr (Mar 27, 2011)

'10 Mazda 3 in the colour my wife picked out.
Mazda rack system (birthday present from my wife)
Yakima forklift mounts

















In the winter it looks like this with a Thule snowboard attachment:









and of course my other toy:


----------



## elusive (Aug 20, 2011)

2011 Camry SE
Yakima Rack
Bike: Custom built off of a GT Marathon 3.0 frame


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

elusive said:


> 2011 Camry SE
> Yakima Rack
> Bike: Custom built off of a GT Marathon 3.0 frame


Hey nice Camry! Only model I'd buy is the SE or the TRD. Rims look good!


----------



## elusive (Aug 20, 2011)

ProjectDan35 said:


> Hey nice Camry! Only model I'd buy is the SE or the TRD. Rims look good!


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill-E-BoB (Jul 15, 2011)

My bike rides in a '06 Tacoma TRD offroad. And though she's never pulled hauler duty for me, I figured I'd show off my other toy here too, Black Betty...my '55 Cadillac. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCRockhopper (Aug 15, 2011)

I figured out a way to squeeze my Rockhopper and my girlfriend's Hardrock into my '93 Nissan 300zx. With the back seats folded down (2+2) the hatch is pretty big!


----------



## nanochef (Mar 9, 2011)

that caddy is sexy my friend. how many years to build?


----------



## Bill-E-BoB (Jul 15, 2011)

nanochef said:


> that caddy is sexy my friend. how many years to build?


Thanks!  I've been workin' on it for about 2 years now I guess. The body was solid, its mainly just taken paint & mechanical work to get here, super easy project but my favorite car I've owned. I haven't tried this yet, but I would be willing to bet my bike would fit in the trunk with no problems, probably wouldn't even have to take off the front tire to do it.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Bill-E-BoB said:


> My bike rides in a '06 Tacoma TRD offroad. And though she's never pulled hauler duty for me, I figured I'd show off my other toy here too, Black Betty...my '55 Cadillac. :thumbsup:


Black Betty any reference to Ram Jam?

Here's my Black Betty.


----------



## Babafesh (Aug 22, 2011)

Damn i just got a small Jetta. Enough for my bike though


----------



## nanochef (Mar 9, 2011)

Bill-E-BoB said:


> Thanks!  I've been workin' on it for about 2 years now I guess. The body was solid, its mainly just taken paint & mechanical work to get here, super easy project but my favorite car I've owned. I haven't tried this yet, but I would be willing to bet my bike would fit in the trunk with no problems, probably wouldn't even have to take off the front tire to do it.


im in the process of searching for a VW beetle and create a hot-rod look. i love the classics, i think it would look bad ass with a ol'school roof rack and bike on top too boot lol. great work btw and lucky u on the good find aswell!


----------



## nanochef (Mar 9, 2011)

Bill-E-BoB said:


> Thanks!  I've been workin' on it for about 2 years now I guess. The body was solid, its mainly just taken paint & mechanical work to get here, super easy project but my favorite car I've owned. I haven't tried this yet, but I would be willing to bet my bike would fit in the trunk with no problems, probably wouldn't even have to take off the front tire to do it.


im in the process of searching for a VW beetle and create a hot-rod look. i love the classics, i think it would look bad ass with a ol'school roof rack and bike on top too boot lol. great work btw and lucky u on the good find aswell!


----------



## Lurchlee (Jun 5, 2011)

1993 Mitsubishi Eclipse and 2008 FSRxc



















Bike is worth more than the car


----------



## Bill-E-BoB (Jul 15, 2011)

CarolinaLL6 said:


> Black Betty any reference to Ram Jam?
> 
> Here's my Black Betty.


Your Betty is a sexy girl too! A bit younger than mind, haha. But yeah, She's named after the song Black Betty...not specifically Ram Jams version, more the song itself and the integral role it played in the evolution of American culture and how we got here. It started out as a cadence slaves would sing in the fields while picking cotton. Black Betty was a flint-lock rifle they'd get shot by if they tried to escape. From there civil war soldiers picked it up and sang it as a marching cadence. Long after slaves were freed and America was unified, Leadbelly was the first to make it famous getting national airplay in the 30's with an incredible gritty ol' blues version of it, one of the most successful colored artists of his time because of that song. Several other artists covered it throughout the decades but Ram Jam made it the most well known in the 70's when their version became a southern rock anthem. The 2 paths that song took through history is awesome to me, Ram Jam's forefathers could've been the masters of Leadbelly's for all we know...and the song transcended all that hate before anyone ever even figured out they needed to. Now the newest version of the song that got major airplay hits a generation of kids who only know that it's badass, and its past is a quiet tribute to home grown american culture, and I love that. And...it's a really badass song, all versions of it. 

Too much detail huh? 



nanochef said:


> im in the process of searching for a VW beetle and create a hot-rod look. i love the classics, i think it would look bad ass with a ol'school roof rack and bike on top too boot lol. great work btw and lucky u on the good find aswell!


You definitely need to do that! I bet you anything you could put a Thule rail on top of one of those awesome old chrome & bamboo racks they always had on beetles & it'd work perfectly. Get like a '62 or earlier one with a folding ragtop sunroof! It'd be awesome. Check out thesamba.com if you're on a serious hunt, their classifieds have hundreds and hundreds of aircooled VWs. I used to have a '66 Bus that I loved.


----------



## SacredYeti (Aug 24, 2011)

Have a 2005 Toyota Celica GT-S. Yes, i can fit a bike it it. Yes, at 6'6" I can fit in it, lol. 

Here's what happens when you must share a seat with a bike:


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Bill-E-BoB said:


> Too much detail huh?


Not at all, it was an interesting read.

As far as car age, the history our cars can accumulate makes me wish they could talk. Mine as young as it is, is already 15 years old. Yours at 56 boggles the mind.

I found mine in '03 in a speck of a town in south central FL which I doubt was big enough to support the Chevy dealer where it sat. It had been languishing in the back lot under the over-spray of reclaimed sprinkler water for over a year. It had waterspots so bad it took me a year to polish them all out. I had a friend who was a GM mechanic run the history on the car. In its 90k miles it already had 4 owners prior to me. I decided to rescue it. Like any new relationship we had to get used to each other. But like a woman just when you think you have her figured out, she proves you wrong.


----------



## fireman1291 (Mar 10, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Also...what's so "heavily modded" about his truck? My truck is lifted, custom exhaust, some custom interior and some other stuff...but it's no where near heavily modded..just badass
> 
> Also..if I had video of my friends flipping me the bird instead of a picture..I would post it..followed by a 3 minute jam-pack montage of competitive rock skipping across a lake.
> 
> FTW


LPP stainless headers
K&N intake
Flowmaster 44 dumped
Detroit Tru trac LSD
Mag Hytec diff cover
Daystar baja bar
4 KC 130W lights
Optima yellowtop
American racing mohave wheels
33" Nitto trail grapplers
AS 2" leveled
GoRhino side steps
Limo tint
Harley tail lights
Painted headlights
Pioneer Premier navigation
4- Polk 571's
2- Pioneer premier 10" subs in costom box
pioneer premier AMP

Thats all I can remember off the top of my head. Thats modded in my book :thumbsup:

Sorry that old video bored you all to hell, its not like I held a gun to your head and made ya watch it. I have over 70 videos on my youtube channel of boring shooting. So sue me.

Everytime I goto the range usually a friend goes thats never shot a silenced weapon or machine gun so a video camera gets used. Then I'll upload it to youtube and they throw a AD on it and I get $200 a year for nothing.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm sorry, but most of what you listed are accessories, not modifications. There is a HUGE difference. Headers, intake, exhaust...modifications...side steps, wheels, and tint ARE ACCESSORIES.


----------



## fireman1291 (Mar 10, 2007)

lol, whatever kid. This is a thread where you post your rides ride. I did, and you were negative. Dont be a little B*TCH when I set you straight.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I just LOL'D :lol: I literally laughed out loud. In fact it was a very hearty laugh. I'm not the first one to comment on your post and video. But I absolutely love how easily a hillbilly gets flared up when you say something bad about their truck or dem guns :lol: You and your over-accessorized truck can PM me if you'd like to talk more, because I agree, this is a total waste of online web space. Thank you for the laughs though


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I'm sorry, but most of what you listed are accessories, not modifications. There is a HUGE difference. Headers, intake, exhaust...modifications...side steps, wheels, and tint ARE ACCESSORIES.


He is right about that , i was in the car show game for about a good 7 years and 175k deep :eekster: in the crazy life of modding cars .. You are overly accessorized lol not modified man .. Anyways , i decided to invest money elsewhere , had a good run with and no regrets with all my cars and the crazy sh*t i used to do . I took it down a notch and this is my ride that carries my bike ::thumbsup:


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

^That is absolutely gorgeous. Im on my 3rd show car and im just about burnt out on it. And I havent even done much to this one lol. I think its because I lost about $28,000 on my last money pit and I dont want to go down that road again.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hit some trails in Arcadia with the car for some photos.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

SuperSlow35th said:


> ^That is absolutely gorgeous. Im on my 3rd show car and im just about burnt out on it. And I havent even done much to this one lol. I think its because I lost about $28,000 on my last money pit and I dont want to go down that road again.


LOL i know what you mean, i lost a good 25k on my last show car and thats when i said enough is enough lol.. With the BMW , i just did some subtle mods and called it a day, its my daily anyways so .. :thumbsup:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I'm with ya*



aedubber said:


> He is right about that , i was in the car show game for about a good 7 years and 175k deep :eekster: in the crazy life of modding cars .. You are overly accessorized lol not modified man .. Anyways , i decided to invest money elsewhere , had a good run with and no regrets with all my cars and the crazy sh*t i used to do . I took it down a notch and this is my ride that carries my bike ::thumbsup:


Cars are total money pits. I'd rather spend the money on bike stuff, and doing some nice bike trips. :thumbsup:

I have an A4 that is chipped and upgraded turbo blowoff valve. I might do rims (like factory S4 or RS4 replicas) which can be moved to the next car) and some mild suspension upgrades, but I'll leave it at that. If (when) the turbo goes, I might upgrade it to a K04 and a new ECU program to support it, but nothing heavy.

I'd rather have a car that doesn't attract the local PoPo, is easy on gas (30 mpg!) but is still fun to drive and reliable... and retain the stock beauty. I love the design of this car, as well as the stock BMW3 class cars. Nice lines.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

My brother is a big audi fan, hes owned the s4 line of vehicles and just loves them ..He decided for a change and recently picked up a 135i for a great deal. Yea cars are extreme money pits and im just over the whole modding stages etc. Buddy of mine has a b5 s4 with the rs4 turbos upgraded on it , ive been in multiple big turbo a4s and while its all fun lol it gets to the point of not being a daily driver anymore. My new plan is , buy a car thats fast already stock and gets decent gas mileage haha.. Love the color on your a4 looks great .


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Updated*

another 4runner


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

2004 Touareg V8, had to get the roof rack, they wanted 200 for the hitch and 200 to install, have to take off taillights and back bumber. had to get the roof rack for a quick tahoe trip. I have to lower it all the way and stand on a curb to get bike on it easily. it looks ridiculous with my XL Enduro on top.


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

Take off the front wheel and it would look better


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Haligan78 said:


>


What're some specs on your truck? I've got a similar lifted chevy. Love em'


----------



## saint urho (Aug 24, 2011)

This is my xterra with my home-built rack; a piece of fir lumber with Swagman Fork mounts. The fir is bolted to the utilitrack, the bike frame is strapped down to utlitrack a little further back as well.


sasha and bike, far away by Saint Urho, on Flickr


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^ I like that :thumbsup: +rep to you


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

gotta take a pic but I have had my 2001 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 quad cab with a Cummins Diesel since I drove it off the lot with 13miles on it. Now has 135k miles, can pull a house off the foundation (if I ever need to) and gets a mixed 17mpg (about 23mpg if all highway) which is not bad for a 10 year old 7000lbs truck, LOL. 

Also never been stuck in Michigan snow and/or mud (they do occur at the same time sometimes, LMAO).

J-


----------



## wwg (Aug 10, 2008)

1990 Bronco XLT


----------



## Blind (Apr 5, 2011)

My bikes ride in the back of my `02 harley, it has a built motor with a ported blower and full exhaust, 500hp/600tq club 


























But if the trail to get to my ride is dirty at all, I take my `96 Tahoe Sport Z71


----------



## dkg4244 (Mar 9, 2011)

1997 Jeep Cherokee


----------



## JetTeach (Aug 10, 2011)

2007 6.6L Duramax turbo diesel. 1-ton. 167" wheelbase and 8-ft bed. Also my daily commuter (140 mile roundtrip)


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Holy crap. 140mi round trip? I thought I had it bad at 100mi.

Sent from my Android because iPhone sucks.  via Tapatalk.


----------



## JetTeach (Aug 10, 2011)

ProjectDan35 said:


> Holy crap. 140mi round trip? I thought I had it bad at 100mi.


 Yup, lucky for me that behemoth gets about 22-24 mpg. :thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

JetTeach said:


> Yup, lucky for me that behemoth gets about 22-24 mpg. :thumbsup:


Same. I get about 20-22mpg. 24 if I drive like a little girl in 5th gear. But on a 16 gal tank, I fill up sooooooooooooooo much. :eekster:


----------



## JetTeach (Aug 10, 2011)

ProjectDan35 said:


> Same. I get about 20-22mpg. 24 if I drive like a little girl in 5th gear. But on a 16 gal tank, I fill up sooooooooooooooo much. :eekster:


Lucky me I have a 6th gear. And try a 34 gallon tank!  :madman:

Some would argue why not get a different vehicle. That is also the tow pig for our 26' race trailer. I have 3 daughters that race alcohol junior dragsters!


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

JetTeach said:


> Lucky me I have a 6th gear. And try a 34 gallon tank!  :madman:
> 
> Some would argue why not get a different vehicle. That is also the tow pig for our 26' race trailer. I have 3 daughters that race alcohol junior dragsters!


Can you fill up on one pump at a time? My friend has a Yukon XL and it takes more then the pumps maximum per fill up. It stops at $100 or something. Granted diesel is more expensive.


----------



## JetTeach (Aug 10, 2011)

ProjectDan35 said:


> Can you fill up on one pump at a time? My friend has a Yukon XL and it takes more then the pumps maximum per fill up. It stops at $100 or something. Granted diesel is more expensive.


Naw, I always have to hit it twice. I can get about 20 gallons at the current price of diesel. My wife drives a Yukon XL Denali and it takes right at $95 to fill it up.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

JetTeach said:


> Naw, I always have to hit it twice. I can get about 20 gallons at the current price of diesel. My wife drives a Yukon XL Denali and it takes right at $95 to fill it up.


Yeah. With an 8.1l in the Yukon Xl, avg mpg is about 13.5.


----------



## JetTeach (Aug 10, 2011)

ProjectDan35 said:


> Yeah. With an 8.1l in the Yukon Xl, avg mpg is about 13.5.


Ouch. Ours isn't much better. New body style Denali with a 6.2L AWD. Gets about 18-19. Who would have thought my 1-ton truck would get better mileage....


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

My chevy with the 5.7L 350 gets between 9-12 mpg with a 26 gallon tank. The lift and big tires don't help on mpg's :madman: I only have a 40 mile trip to work.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's the beast


----------



## furryurry (Aug 25, 2011)

1999.5 MK4 Jetta on C5's.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

'03 Lincoln Aviator


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

^Those things are fun to buy parts for arent they? Lol. (I work for lincoln in parts.)


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

My wagon. Soon to have some Thule side arm XT's because I'm sick of taking my maxle out and dealing with those stupid 20mm adaptors.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's my ride....

*2011 Lexus RX450h*


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

i've posted my car before but thought you might find this an interesting picture from last weekend--yes september 10, 2011...taken at about 7300 feet in south lake tahoe after finishing a great ride. really nasty storm blew in at the end, we were lucky to be most of the way down when we started to get hammered. a lot of hail, rain and wind from the storm, and one too close for comfort lightning strike...


----------



## 5.0Trunk (May 12, 2009)

ProjectDan35 said:


> Hit some trails in Arcadia with the car for some photos.


Nice to see another 5.0 in here..Here is mine, but the bike won't be on this.










It rides on this, my X. I now have a 1UPUSA rack now.


----------



## DKNewYork (Aug 19, 2011)

My M5 with OEM BMW roof rack and bike carrier


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

^^ Looks good man , few houses up from me, got a neighbor that has a m5 as well with full headers back exhaust on his car and DAMN it sounds sick . Gotta love german engineering !!
Are those the stock angel eyes or did you replace them? They seem nice and bright


----------



## DKNewYork (Aug 19, 2011)

aedubber said:


> ^^ Looks good man , few houses up from me, got a neighbor that has a m5 as well with full headers back exhaust on his car and DAMN it sounds sick . Gotta love german engineering !!
> Are those the stock angel eyes or did you replace them? They seem nice and bright


Thanks. They're Umnitza Orion V2. You have to cut into the headlight to install these. While I got them open, I blacked out the entire headlight.


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

nice m5, i loved my e39 m5...


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

DKNewYork said:


> Thanks. They're Umnitza Orion V2. You have to cut into the headlight to install these. While I got them open, I blacked out the entire headlight.


Looks great :thumbsup: Umnitza is great for lighting , love the color of your car, havent seen that color on an m5 ever . Its funny when people see a bike rack on a BMW lol , i always have people say are you really attaching that rack to your car? Its a car meant to be driven lol who cares .


----------



## HaveBlue83 (Aug 18, 2011)

02 SVTF. the slammed go-cart 

Bilstein PSS9's
Custom tubular rear susp parts
Powerworks SC
OZ cronos
Recaro seating
Euro stuff all over
OEM Ford KONA/Yakima rack w/thule fork mount










02 SVTF, the daily driver
Polk/Sony system for Tunes, mostly stock










rite now i swap the rack and take a car for the week.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

5.0Trunk said:


> Nice to see another 5.0 in here..Here is mine, but the bike won't be on this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not a 5.0.  It's a 2010.

The badge on the side you're seeing is this.


----------



## 5.0Trunk (May 12, 2009)

My Bad..


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

^Those 5.0's are really nice. Being a LS1 fbody owner I actually to have to wonder when I pull up next to one. The older ones dont generally put up much of a fight lol.


----------



## 5.0Trunk (May 12, 2009)

SuperSlow35th said:


> ^Those 5.0's are really nice. Being a LS1 fbody owner I actually to have to wonder when I pull up next to one. The older ones dont generally put up much of a fight lol.


I was happy when they brought the "NEW" 5.0 back. Had it almost 5 months, have done some cosmetic changes, but just pulled the trigger on a FRPP/Whipple last week. Waiting for it to come in and have the shop install it and tune it. Should be putting close to 550 at the wheels, but its mostly going to be a street cruiser, may see a few 1/4 mile runs


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Those things move out when blown, theres a local one running around putting a hurting on people. If i move into a new car anytime soon it'll prolly be a new 5.0 since I work for ford and get a pretty stupid price on it.


----------



## DKNewYork (Aug 19, 2011)

cohenfive said:


> nice m5, i loved my e39 m5...


Love the E39 M5. I had a 545i before the M5. Miss the rumble of the V8. Would love to get a E39 M5 in the future. Any pics of your M?


----------



## DKNewYork (Aug 19, 2011)

Jordansrealm said:


> Much like how I like bikes that will take me anywhere, I like my vehicle to do the same. My job takes me all over the place on and off road so I capability is a must!


Nice FJ. Love what you've done to it. I want an FJ for off-roading and a winter vehicle. Here's some pics of my cousin's FJ.


----------



## SacredYeti (Aug 24, 2011)

JetTeach said:


> Yup, lucky for me that behemoth gets about 22-24 mpg. :thumbsup:


That's it, I'm selling my celica and getting a damn diesel


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

DKNewYork said:


> Love the E39 M5. I had a 545i before the M5. Miss the rumble of the V8. Would love to get a E39 M5 in the future. Any pics of your M?


top is current m....bottom is its predecessor....


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

My work ride that I suffer in when I'm working road jobs to pay for my bike stuff.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

SuperSlow35th said:


> ^Those things are fun to buy parts for arent they? Lol. (I work for lincoln in parts.)


Yes the next thing I need to get is wheel centercaps. They have the infamous oxidation on all of them.

I'm liking all of the above Bimmers. I had a '00 328i for a couple years that I enjoyed. I definitely wouldn't mind a v10 M5 someday.


----------



## BuiltforSin (Sep 10, 2011)

sfgiantsfan said:


> 2004 Touareg V8, had to get the roof rack, they wanted 200 for the hitch and 200 to install, have to take off taillights and back bumber. had to get the roof rack for a quick tahoe trip. I have to lower it all the way and stand on a curb to get bike on it easily. it looks ridiculous with my XL Enduro on top.


Jealous. How do you like the Touareg? I've seriously considered buying one in the next couple years as something I can take camping, biking ,etc.

Here's my beater/bike hauler


----------



## sonett iii (Jun 1, 2009)

S-Works said:


> 1990 turbo. Approaching 252K. Can't get rid of this car. I've been wanting a newer Saab for a long time, but nothing goes wrong with this car. Orginal tranny, turbo, everything. Just routine maintenance. Drives very well, and carries everything I need.


Good taste!

XXL Tallboy rides inside


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## kuritaro9 (Jul 30, 2011)

dkg4244 said:


> 1997 Jeep Cherokee


nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## LS2379 (May 24, 2009)

My 2011 Outback


----------



## kuritaro9 (Jul 30, 2011)

toyota townace. the do all vehicle in japan.



















would you believe that you can fit 2 full size MX bikes in these?










buddy wanted to see what it might look like with his 20's lined up on it...


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

kuritaro9 said:


> toyota townace. the do all vehicle in japan.


Nice. The US can really use a mid sized fun hauler. Something between a minivan and a full sized van with an efficient 6 cylinder or diesel. Something geared more towards camping and playing. The Eurovan was the last one I can think of.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

shwinn8 said:


>


Can't wait to get rid of my beast(f-250 fx4 diesel) and get a FJ


----------



## kuritaro9 (Jul 30, 2011)

bsdc said:


> Nice. The US can really use a mid sized fun hauler. Something between a minivan and a full sized van with an efficient 6 cylinder or diesel. Something geared more towards camping and playing. The Eurovan was the last one I can think of.


they also make whats called a hi-ace, and its probably the nicest van i have ever seen. they seat 15 or 16, and the older models had super quiet turbo diesels in them...


----------



## dkg4244 (Mar 9, 2011)

kuritaro9 said:


> nice...:thumbsup:


Thanks. She certainly does the job of hauling 9 bikes with a full load of gear and people pretty well. Not to mention it can take the bikes up just about anywhere.


----------



## galleta loco (Feb 7, 2011)

06 Tundra 4 doors of fuel guzzlin fun!!


----------



## Duvivr6 (Feb 16, 2009)

Here is my current ride! :thumbsup: 2003 Mini Cooper S


----------



## Solrider (Aug 6, 2009)

Damn I do love the Hi Ace....since we can't buy one here we had to settle for our adventuremobile, 1994 Provan Tiger XL...built onto a Chevy Astro AWD:




























There's nothing like coming back from a day on the trail to a cold beer, shower and bed without even needing to drive home!


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Nissan Almera 1.5 dci 2005. Japanese car with French engine


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Does your Nissan have a backup alarm, too?


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

What's with the traffic barricade on the back of the french fry?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

What the hell is that?


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

CarolinaLL6 said:


> Does your Nissan have a backup alarm, too?


Not, it hasn't backup alarm but it would be OK because Thule Lightboard 976 has not white light indicating reverse gear is engaged.



ImaFred said:


> What's with the traffic barricade on the back of the french fry?


The sign with red and white diagonal stripes is required in Spain for backpac racks, also lightboard is required when bikes obscure your vehicle's lights or license plate.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Time for a roof rack pal. That's just embarrassing looking.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

You guys are crazy! I want one of those lightboards on the front AND back of my truck! **** yeah! :lol:


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

abecallejo said:


> The sign with red and white diagonal stripes is required in Spain for backpac racks, also lightboard is required when bikes obscure your vehicle's lights or license plate.
> :thumbsup:


I'm surprised they allow that their, because it blocks your vision, especially when you backup.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

abecallejo said:


> ...
> The sign with red and white diagonal stripes is required in Spain for backpac racks, also lightboard is required when bikes obscure your vehicle's lights or license plate.
> :thumbsup:


So it's just a Spanish requirement or are other EU countries also affected?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

CarolinaLL6 said:


> So it's just a Spanish requirement or are other EU countries also affected?


i think youll find that even in every state of the USA, the laws will be similar in regards to having rear signals and license plate "clearly visible".. youll just find the laws arent often enforced on the lighting portion..

I do know people who have gotten tickets for obstructed tags, but they were all people who had those trunk mounted bike racks with the rack resting on the rear plate (like on cars with the license plate on the trunk lid) and no bike on the back (just too lazy to remove the bike rack when theyre done biking)


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

CarolinaLL6 said:


> So it's just a Spanish requirement or are other EU countries also affected?


Lightboard is requiered in the whole EU when bikes obscure vehicle's lights or license plate (at least in mainland UE, i'm not sure if in UK is required)
The sign with red and white diagonal stripes is another question. Each EU has its own legislation. It's required at least in Spain and Italy. In France (and i think in Portugal too) is requires only if bike rack exceeds the back of more than one meter. In the rest of the UE countries I don't know.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

abecallejo said:


> Lightboard is requiered in the whole EU when bikes obscure vehicle's lights or license plate (at least in mainland UE, i'm not sure if in UK is required)
> The sign with red and white diagonal stripes is another question. Each EU has its own legislation. It's required at least in Spain and Italy. In France (and i think in Portugal too) is requires only if bike rack exceeds the back of more than one meter. In the rest of the UE countries I don't know.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

usually the bed is empty asides from the bikes but this is my ride, 2004 Ford Ranger Edge sitting on 31x10.5x15 bf goodrich all terrains


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

after going thru this whole thread, im the only one who owns a ranger asides from the dude w the mazda b series and ive seen WAY too many pics of a lifted blue chevy that i dont care to see 20 times in a thread -_- 

im surpsied not more people use the tailgate method for the bikes


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

hazardousmtb said:


> after going thru this whole thread, im the only one who owns a ranger asides from the dude w the mazda b series and ive seen WAY too many pics of a lifted blue chevy that i dont care to see 20 times in a thread -_-
> 
> im surpsied not more people use the tailgate method for the bikes


i like those dakine pickup pads...i would get one but they are expensive!


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

mtbtacolover said:


> i like those dakine pickup pads...i would get one but they are expensive!


75 bucks minus shipping, to hold 5 bikes on a 42 inch tailgate vs a rack that cost 200 bucks, kills ur mpg (roof racks), decreases ur clearance (hitch racks) which all cost about 200 bucks and carry 2 to 4 bikes...hmmmmmm dont see the expensive logic :thumbsup:

plus u cna use a blanket instead lol


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

i really like fork mounts on a 2x4 tho, but in my case i like not needing to remove the wheels


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I would rather have to remove my wheel than have my wheel and 4 other buddies wheels hanging over the tailgate collecting all the road dirt and mud, snow, salt depending on where you drive. Hope you don't get rear ended. $75 for a tailgate blanket or $75 for 5 fork mounts...to each his own I guess.


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I would rather have to remove my wheel than have my wheel and 4 other buddies wheels hanging over the tailgate collecting all the road dirt and mud, snow, salt depending on where you drive. Hope you don't get rear ended. $75 for a tailgate blanket or $75 for 5 fork mounts...to each his own I guess.


i can understand that but thats a risk im willing to take, if i get rear ended hard enuf then my bikes are leas of my worries, other than that i usually have a tow hook or a ball mount on my hitch so that scares idiots away a little


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

No worries just put a lift on your truck... then it's hello windshield meet bumper as they go under 

Besides that, you have ins. for being rear ended.... right?


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

ImaFred said:


> No worries just put a lift on your truck... then it's hello windshield meet bumper as they go under
> 
> Besides that, you have ins. for being rear ended.... right?


lol already sitting 3 inches higher than stock  pretty soon my rear end will be lifted 2 inches, sick of it sagging under heavy weight  so yes problem solved!

and yes ofc! but i dont think stuff in the bed is covered


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

hazardousmtb said:


> lol already sitting 3 inches higher than stock  pretty soon my rear end will be lifted 2 inches, sick of it sagging under heavy weight  so yes problem solved!
> 
> and yes ofc! but i dont think stuff in the bed is covered


It should be. I had a couple of Canon L glass lenses in my bed of my old Ranger when I got rearended. Insurance covered it. Oh and you're not the only one with a Ranger ... :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't have to worry about getting rear ended. I'm sitting about 8-9" higher than stock...I'd post a picture compared to a stock height truck but I don't want peoples to get upset


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I don't have to worry about getting rear ended. I'm sitting about 8-9" higher than stock...I'd post a picture compared to a stock height truck but I don't want peoples to get upset


im well aware of how high stocker chevys sit.


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I don't have to worry about getting rear ended. I'm sitting about 8-9" higher than stock...I'd post a picture compared to a stock height truck but I don't want peoples to get upset


im well aware of stock vs lifted hieght comparisions. no need for the pic


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

Naturally Aspirated said:


> It should be. I had a couple of Canon L glass lenses in my bed of my old Ranger when I got rearended. Insurance covered it. Oh and you're not the only one with a Ranger ... :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: ill just leave this here...Ford Ranger Forum - Forums for Ford Ranger enthusiasts! my name is hazardousranger :thumbsup:


----------



## jheeno (Jun 29, 2011)

first bike rack (didn't like it and always paranoid it wasn't stable enough)









And this is how it looks today
just tubeless and soon to get a height adjustable seatpost ... maybe change to deore xt brakes


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I was being sarcastic :madman: jesus.


----------



## wwg (Aug 10, 2008)

hazardousmtb said:


> im surpsied not more people use the tailgate method for the bikes


I use the tailgate method when I have the top off my Bronco and take the front wheel off when the top is on. I didn't buy a Dakine pad though. I just use a couple old towels I keep in the truck.


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

my 44mpg rig ('12 civic EX) and 07 TL Type-S 6MT 

need a hitch for the TL though


----------



## Eddie209 (Sep 21, 2011)

2004 toyota tacoma


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Now here's a thread I can get into!

Bike fits just perfectly in here with the front wheel off. Rear tire tucks up against the front seats, and the handlebar just about touches the rear hatch window. Works good enough for me, and I know everything is safe inside.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

pimpbot said:


> Cars are total money pits. I'd rather spend the money on bike stuff, and doing some nice bike trips. :thumbsup:
> 
> I have an A4 that is chipped and upgraded turbo blowoff valve. I might do rims (like factory S4 or RS4 replicas) which can be moved to the next car) and some mild suspension upgrades, but I'll leave it at that. If (when) the turbo goes, I might upgrade it to a K04 and a new ECU program to support it, but nothing heavy.
> 
> I'd rather have a car that doesn't attract the local PoPo, is easy on gas (30 mpg!) but is still fun to drive and reliable... and retain the stock beauty. I love the design of this car, as well as the stock BMW3 class cars. Nice lines.


Dude... did you take a hit on your driver's rear fender? Bummer.....


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

Eddie209 said:


> 2004 toyota tacoma


yo dude its 113tac! haha


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

The new bike hauler. Sorry it has roadies on it today but you get the idea.
2011 Kia Sportage SX (turbo 4 cylinder 260hp)


----------



## Mtnbkr29r (Sep 2, 2010)

With my old bike, this is before the GTR M3 carbon hood.

Hood is popped due to spirited driving to the trail, love the rockies! :thumbsup:










This one doesn't haul bikes


----------



## ktaylor15 (Apr 2, 2009)

i think i posted here a while back, with another parkfield classic photo actually.

welp here's an update from this year's parkfield. same 98 4runner, 175xxx, new (old) kuat nv out back.


----------



## darkz (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Ral83178 (Sep 25, 2007)

Another 4Runner.... Packed and ready to go to the mountains:thumbsup:


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Jan 16, 2006)

Here's my ultimate bike and kayak hauling machine:


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't even tell me that has a panoramic roof...............


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Jan 16, 2006)

No pano-roof for me (but many other options, making it the "nicest CTT" my dealership has seen)...too damn hot up here in the summer, plus I have a rag-top for "open air" fun


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

sick rides in here, nice job fellas!


----------



## gsxr1600 (Nov 30, 2008)

My Malibu


----------



## trufflepig (Jul 28, 2011)

I set this rig up about 4 years ago


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Nice! I wish I could figure out a way to haul a bike on my bike with no trailer.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Tom93R1 said:


> Nice! I wish I could figure out a way to haul a bike on my bike with no trailer.


I believe there is a whole thread about that, very possible to do, just look around.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

2x2cyles makes nice racks for motorcycles

2x2Cycles.com | Motorcycle Bicycle Racks and Motorcycle Golf Bag Carriers. Call 919-590-0707 to Order.


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

That's pretty sweet!


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Jan 16, 2006)

ucanthankmelater said:


> Why not?


+1....I've used my sports car to take my road bike to an event...wheels off and wrap the frame like a burrito in a towel to protect the interior.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Another CRV....had a 98.....*

...now have a 2010.....


----------



## ej63090 (Aug 18, 2011)

2010 Corolla Sport . . . But saving my pennis for this


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

ej63090 said:


> 2010 Corolla Sport . . . But saving my pennis for this


nice i want an fjc too...although i love my tacoma fjc are just badass!


----------



## trufflepig (Jul 28, 2011)

. But saving my pennis for this 
Is there an extra n in here


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

haha i just noticed that....


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Our old family wagon loaded for Sedona (was recently replaced by a new Denali)










My M3 (only had my bike in the back of this a few times)










The only decent picture of my A4 Avant that I sold a few months ago. I still regret getting rid of it..










No pictures yet of my truck which replaced my Audi. I should have sold my M3 instead of my wagon.


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

2006 Rubicon, 28K miles. Thule T2 rack.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Tom93R1 said:


> The new bike hauler. Sorry it has roadies on it today but you get the idea.
> 2011 Kia Sportage SX (turbo 4 cylinder 260hp)


That turbo sportage is a nice little vehicle. They didn't have the turbos out when I bought my 2011 sportage or I would have gone with that one for sure. Does it hurt your gas mileage bad with that roof mount setup?


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

MaximusHQ said:


> That turbo sportage is a nice little vehicle. They didn't have the turbos out when I bought my 2011 sportage or I would have gone with that one for sure. Does it hurt your gas mileage bad with that roof mount setup?


I do like the turbo motor, it really does well up the mountains and still gets good mpg. Without bikes I am getting about 28-30 mpg highway and 24-25 mpg city/mixed.

I put the roof rack on right away so can't say for sure how it affected mpg. They are enough of a pain to remove and install that they won't ever be removed. I think getting the aero wing load bars made a difference, the rack on my old Volvo with square load bars made so much more noise and put a noticeable dent in my fuel economy using the same bicycle trays.


----------



## mikearif (Sep 7, 2011)

Mines ride in a 1995 pathfinder xe on the inside with a delta fork mount on a scrap piece of 2x4 bolted to the back seat reat drop the seats down and good to go actually is in there all the time after a ride she gets cleaned up and back to the truck she goes always available for a ride need to do something about the carpet because that usually gets a cleaning after the ride too from the mud that gets on it.


----------



## The_Zoltan (Oct 27, 2011)

Haha, hey guys just picked this up this summer. It is a 1991 dodge colt, imported by mitsubishi. I have to say I have never seen one until I found this little beauty. Bought it for 1500 with 122,000 miles, has AWD and has seven seat belt (i dont say "seats seven" because it would suck). 2.0L basically GUTLESS but it get about 24-25mpg has alot of ground clearence and from what I hear they are beasts in the snow. I can fit 3 bikes inside. I would however like to get a gutter roof rack. Any way here she is tell me what you think!
















my non bike carrier
1966 ford galaxie my pride and joy


----------



## The_Zoltan (Oct 27, 2011)

kuritaro9 said:


> toyota townace. the do all vehicle in japan.
> 
> buddy wanted to see what it might look like with his 20's lined up on it...


DUDE! THIS VAN IS SICK!

where can i get one???


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

The_Zoltan said:


> Haha, hey guys just picked this up this summer. It is a 1991 dodge colt, imported by mitsubishi. I have to say I have never seen one until I found this little beauty. Bought it for 1500 with 122,000 miles, has AWD and has seven seat belt (i dont say "seats seven" because it would suck). 2.0L basically GUTLESS but it get about 24-25mpg has alot of ground clearence and from what I hear they are beasts in the snow. I can fit 3 bikes inside. I would however like to get a gutter roof rack. Any way here she is tell me what you think!


I like it. She ain't real pretty but she gets the job done efficiently. It's hard to beat a minivan for space and fuel effiency. Low floor, high roof, etc. Throw in some AWD and that'll get you down all but the worst roads.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Current Jeep (I tend to go through them...this is #4) :lol: buy, build, abuse, sell, repeat...

I have a Yakima crossbar inside with a fork mount on it. The 29er fits with the front wheel and seatpost removed, facing backwards, with the rear seat folded down.

OH, and this Jeep is Right Hand Drive :thumbsup: It was built for Export to Australia/England/the postal service. I get crazy doubletakes all the time :lol:


----------



## ajjaaron (Jun 2, 2008)

2003 4Runner


----------



## wakebrdr142 (May 5, 2006)

02 Ford F-150 SuperCrew
Pipeliner rack


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

ajjaaron said:


> 2003 4Runner


My last Jeep was 'storm troopered out'... I put black bumpers on after this pic. I like the look :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunburst576 (Feb 26, 2008)

Monte Carlo with bikes and sons


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow those trays look like they'd be real bouncy.


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

Mini Cooper Clubman or Porsche Cayenne.


----------



## gamb (Nov 21, 2010)

Currently under renovation. putting in a LS1 and 4L60E out of a 08 Silverado. Should improve gas mileage greatly


----------



## BozoBiker (Oct 23, 2011)

My 2011 STI in its rarest form, meaning without the rack on top!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Our '05 A4 was getting on in years/miles, plus it didn't have a lot of rear room for the baby seat. Just got one of these as the family hauler, and of course it has a tow package which is meaningless (it'll never tow) expect for the receiver so I can haul MTBs. Now I gotta find a decent rack....


----------



## MarinMan (Nov 14, 2011)

My bike rack, sisters ride. Funny thing, her Lexus paired with $80 Mongoose. My 97 Dodge Dakota paired with new $800 Marin.


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

The_Zoltan said:


> Haha, hey guys just picked this up this summer. It is a 1991 dodge colt, imported by mitsubishi. I have to say I have never seen one until I found this little beauty. Bought it for 1500 with 122,000 miles, has AWD and has seven seat belt (i dont say "seats seven" because it would suck). 2.0L basically GUTLESS but it get about 24-25mpg has alot of ground clearence and from what I hear they are beasts in the snow. I can fit 3 bikes inside. I would however like to get a gutter roof rack. Any way here she is tell me what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that a 45 cal ?  kisses Colton


----------



## radmojo (Sep 12, 2009)

*Here is my new Santa Cruz and I'm pumped.






Here is my other 2 Loves. ​*















https://img291.imageshack.us/img291/4069/p1010853u.jpg
[URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/p1020776m.jpg/][IMG]https://img33.imageshack.us/img33/5145/p1020776m.jpg
[/IMG][/URL]​


----------



## eschmunk (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey Rad, nice taco. Don't you frequent TacomaWorld as well?


----------



## radmojo (Sep 12, 2009)

*^Thanks, I do. Whats your Sn over there? My truck is somewhat known on TW. ​*


----------



## eschmunk (Sep 13, 2011)

^ eschmunk as well. Yeah, I know how well known, it's pretty badass.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

That Tacoma is SICK!!!! Ive really been rethinking the idea of getting rid of my performance car for a small truck lately. Last years 30 year winter snowstorm about drove me insane.


----------



## radmojo (Sep 12, 2009)

*^ Thanks man. There is a lot of hours in garage and $$$ spent into it. I'm still NOT done with what I really want to do but I decided to quit pouring money into it. Time to give it a rest. . . ​**
Just like the importance your guys bike suspension. The same goes into my TACO. . . However its got nothing on that LT Icon FJ a few pages back. :thumbsup:*




*

When light shines, my wheels reflect. . . Inspired from a Raven r6*
​


----------



## machinetwelve (Oct 11, 2011)

2004 Honda element. No Rack, Seats are out and i just throw the bikes in the back. 

It's that easy.


----------



## The_Zoltan (Oct 27, 2011)

Aaron D said:


> is that a 45 cal ?  kisses Colton


whatchyu talkin about willis?


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

2002 Ford van, rigged as poor man's Sportmobile for a family of 3:


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> 2002 Ford van, rigged as poor man's Sportmobile for a family of 3:


Cool van. I've been researching Sportsmobiles, motovans, etc. for quite a while.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

That taco is awesome! I love properly built and played with trucks. I kept telling my wife that a raptor would be a great family vehicle but I couldn't sell that or a wrangler unlimited to her so she got the tiguan. LOL!


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Volks on the Tacoma is awesome!


----------



## wakebrdr142 (May 5, 2006)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Wow those trays look like they'd be real bouncy.


I think you were referencing my set-up? I love this rack so far. The bikes are held very secure and I've noticed no bouncing. The only time a bike rear wheel has moved is when I hit an abnormally large speed bump that was tall and really wide at about 15mph which dang near made the truck tires leave the ground. The bike was still nice and secure and the rear wheel moved about 3 inches. The racks come with a little strap to secure the front wheel to the racks but they aren't really needed. I added some blue straps to the rack that significantly added to the rigidity of the system. I felt comfortable enough to throw a tandem in there with satisfactory results.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

wakebrdr142 said:


> I think you were referencing my set-up? I love this rack so far. The bikes are held very secure and I've noticed no bouncing. The only time a bike rear wheel has moved is when I hit an abnormally large speed bump that was tall and really wide at about 15mph which dang near made the truck tires leave the ground. The bike was still nice and secure and the rear wheel moved about 3 inches. The racks come with a little strap to secure the front wheel to the racks but they aren't really needed. I added some blue straps to the rack that significantly added to the rigidity of the system. I felt comfortable enough to throw a tandem in there with satisfactory results.


I was not referring to you. I was referring to this monte Carlo with like 20" between his cross bars. Looks sketchy.



Sunburst576 said:


> Monte Carlo with bikes and sons


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Bought this today. '07 Outback 2.5. 5 speed manual trans


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*'88 Corolla 4WD Wagon*


----------



## scmclark (Oct 26, 2011)

My 04 chevy silverado crew cab..


----------



## hman4663 (Oct 31, 2011)

05 Xterra - Yakima hitch rack - I can't post a picture yet :-((


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Xterras ftw, I love our 08. Ive been trying to talk the wife into letting me sell the camaro and get me a 4wd xterra but shes not going for the whole 2 suv thing and I cant afford to buy her another car to. Looks like its corvette or lexus is350 time for me.


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

My bike haulers!



















Bone Stock 87 Dime, only 111k on the clock with no power options; ie no power brake, steering or ac!
My toy......04 Colorado ZQ8....very well tuned and full suspension/dropped......to much to list


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Hardtail 355 said:


> My bike haulers!
> 
> Bone Stock 87 Dime, only 111k on the clock with no power options; ie no power brake, steering or ac!
> My toy......04 Colorado ZQ8....very well tuned and full suspension/dropped......to much to list


That stock '87 S10 is more impressive to me.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

bsdc said:


> That stock '87 S10 is more impressive to me.


I'd say.


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

Both impressive


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

Nothin special, 2000 Taco with 230K on it and still does everything I need it to do without complaining.









Next ride will be FJ Cruiser.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice truck Buddha43.

Best, John


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

bsdc said:


> That stock '87 S10 is more impressive to me.





ProjectDan35 said:


> I'd say.


Thanks guys!

For me owning both truck is a blast. One is stock bare bones and slow, the other is loaded and well.....quick

Yeah I picked it up for $1500 back in 06 from the 1st owner with only 95k at the time! That truck is like a Timex. It has the Iron Duke 2.5L 4 banger and 700-R4 trans. It now has Historic plates, but passes MD emissions testing........and the kicker, still gets 28mpgs!


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

xxxx


----------



## rlcyclo (Aug 21, 2008)

2010 Infiniti G37 Sedan with a hitch rack

Not the most ideal transport for mountain biking but at least the ride to and from the trail is comfortable.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hardtail 355 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> For me owning both truck is a blast. One is stock bare bones and slow, the other is loaded and well.....quick
> 
> Yeah I picked it up for $1500 back in 06 from the 1st owner with only 95k at the time! That truck is like a Timex. It has the Iron Duke 2.5L 4 banger and 700-R4 trans. It now has Historic plates, but passes MD emissions testing........and the kicker, still gets 28mpgs!


Should put a 350 in it. :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

You should sell it to me so I can put my 355 tuned port in it lol. I had the same truck but it was a 92. I regret selling it everyday.


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

Here is a pic from back in June when I took the cleaner wax/buffer to the original paint!










and chopped of my planned drop:thumbsup:


----------



## 1979chevy (Nov 30, 2011)

1979 chevy half ton 4wd long wheel base and 2003 chevy avalanche z66 sport. cant post pics yet sorry.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

2005 Audi A4 2.0 *T* Quattro. Bone stock under the hood. Interior LED kit, and it is debadged on the rear. Great car in the snow, pretty good on gas, and with a hitch rack, pretty comfortable to get to the trail head.


----------



## hman4663 (Oct 31, 2011)

2005 Nissan Xterra @ Tsali trailhead.


----------



## Tuckersdad (Jan 19, 2011)

Might as well make this my first post..... My '87 325IS and my old Gemini ..... Car has almost 180,000 on the clock with Bilsteins and H&R and some other goodies...


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

E30s ftmfw.


----------



## aintnothang (Mar 31, 2009)

tuck those diving boards!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Very nice older BMW.

Best, John


----------



## Tuckersdad (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks, I had taken brackets and shocks out and tried it with 'em tucked.... kinda like the look with 'em out. yah never know though I'm always changing something on it.

Dave


----------



## James K (Nov 9, 2011)

My ride.

1950 Chevy 3100
68,000 original miles


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The funniest was watching my friend try to cram a bike into his Smart 4 2


----------



## Delirious (Jun 12, 2011)

Now that's impressive.



James K said:


> My ride.
> 
> 1950 Chevy 3100
> 68,000 original miles


----------



## Zeitlupe (Nov 21, 2010)

Had to have the crew cab when I realized I could pack two bikes in the back seat when needed.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Zeitlupe said:


> Had to have the crew cab when I realized I could pack two bikes in the back seat when needed.


I've got the same truck. The rear crew cab area is remarkable. It's almost limosine like for passengers with the seats down. Tons of leg room. A great place to change close at the trailhead.

If you need to put the bikes in the cab, the seats fold flat against the back, leaving a completely flat floor. Two bikes, with wheels off, fit easy. I've had three back there with little problem.


----------



## Camel Toad (Nov 23, 2011)

04 Nissan Titan...currently has 63k on it, which is fortunate as I average 14-15mpg


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

'12 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited


----------



## MC357 (Jun 9, 2011)

bmw z4 m coupe!


----------



## JetTeach (Aug 10, 2011)

wakebrdr142 said:


> 02 Ford F-150 SuperCrew
> Pipeliner rack


Is there any way to lock that Pipeliner rack into the bed?


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

some great rigs in here folks.

my 07 TL Type-S 6MT


----------



## Walter95 (May 12, 2011)

2000 xj.


----------



## 5.0Trunk (May 12, 2009)

A little update on my 11 Mustang. Had the whipped installed, and with a conservative tune, 515 at the wheels, 460 tq. Now, I just have to address the traction issue 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

NICE!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Be SURE to post your 1320 time\traps when you get it dialed  Here's mine (not as stock as she looks,not as mean as yours,runs high 13's on bald street tires,down from low 15's stock)  IF I keep her (there's been discussions...),shooting for 12.9 on street tires for '12,so far all motor (and just about to bust triple digit traps) :thumbsup: '94 GT Ragtop,5.0L\T5 5 speed


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

^Thats pretty respectable out of the old 5.0's especially a vert car. My 02 SS has run a best of 13.146 @ 108 on a failing fuel pump lol. So to be hanging with a mostly stock ls1 fbody in an older model 5.0 vert is pretty good.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks,Brother  For right now,it's back with a stock cam,shorty headers/free-flow cats and larger pipes through stock-type mufflers,CIA,pulleys,short shift kit and .373 ring and pinion,running on "Premium Unleaded" from Wallymart's pump on the way to the track.

At the very least,come tax refund season she'll get new shoes (and a pair of cheater slix if it budgets),weld-on subframe connectors,Flowmasters,some tuning and lots of launch practice. If I keep it (by that I mean,for _years _instead of just for 2012),I'm wanting to do a 347\6 speed swap and boost (Whipple) in the next 3-5 years,but then she wouldn't be a daily driver though (need an Xtyracycle :thumbsup


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Might I strongly reccomend going Magnaflow over Flowmaster. Flowmasters mufflers are among some of the WORST flowing aftermarket mufflers on the market. They are tuned for sound rather than flow. If you are really looking for peak power pick whatever muffler sounds the best to you then put a cutout right after the headers. Good solid sound on the street then all out performance at the track. Also, ive run my best times on 91 octane from shell/valero. And im right there with you, the corvette bug has bitten me bad but if I hold onto my SS it'll be getting some forced induction love this year (unless I buy another bike lol.)


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Now that you mention it...I've heard that before about the mufflers (from my mechanic) but had forgotten,good tip thanks :thumbsup: Car has to be 100% street legal to be eligible for Thursday Night Street fights at Bristol,so the cutouts\exhaust dumps were thought of,but wouldn't be a go (I wish! LOL!). I know this past season (we just moved here over the Summer,so it was my first year doing it "legal ) they ran from March until the end of September,allowing full slicks and opened exhaust the last 4 races (September,basically).

I like them F-Bodies too,my friend (got pics?)! I was looking at an '02 SS on the lot I bought the Stang from over the weekend (not to buy...no $,just admiring),a 6 speed car. I've not owned the last generation ('93 and up),but owned 2 IROC-Z's back in the day (not the same day),a 305\5 speed and a genuine 1LE optioned car (350\700R4,aluminum driveshaft,less weight,bigger brakes,etc) and loved em.

First things first,I will be fixing an ailment (needs new universals and such badly for one) or two this year,tuning and trying to maximise what I have,and one of the deciding factors of the "IF I keep it" is how hidden a hidden hitch is cause as is,between her car and mine,hauling bikes to trail isn't that good an option (I won't hang a rack off the Mustang's trunk,and the one I have...I don't trust hung off her Neon's),LOL!


----------



## pjskibm (Mar 16, 2011)

Mine is a 1983 Toyota FJ 60 wagon. 230k on the clock, but...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^ iiii like that


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

longhaultrucker said:


> Now that you mention it...I've heard that before about the mufflers (from my mechanic) but had forgotten,good tip thanks :thumbsup: Car has to be 100% street legal to be eligible for Thursday Night Street fights at Bristol,so the cutouts\exhaust dumps were thought of,but wouldn't be a go (I wish! LOL!). I know this past season (we just moved here over the Summer,so it was my first year doing it "legal ) they ran from March until the end of September,allowing full slicks and opened exhaust the last 4 races (September,basically).
> 
> I like them F-Bodies too,my friend (got pics?)! I was looking at an '02 SS on the lot I bought the Stang from over the weekend (not to buy...no $,just admiring),a 6 speed car. I've not owned the last generation ('93 and up),but owned 2 IROC-Z's back in the day (not the same day),a 305\5 speed and a genuine 1LE optioned car (350\700R4,aluminum driveshaft,less weight,bigger brakes,etc) and loved em.
> 
> First things first,I will be fixing an ailment (needs new universals and such badly for one) or two this year,tuning and trying to maximise what I have,and one of the deciding factors of the "IF I keep it" is how hidden a hidden hitch is cause as is,between her car and mine,hauling bikes to trail isn't that good an option (I won't hang a rack off the Mustang's trunk,and the one I have...I don't trust hung off her Neon's),LOL!


I posted some earlier in this thread so Ill only drop a couple in order not to flood it. Mines a 2002 35th Anniversary Limited Edition SS. 346ci LS1, 4L60e, 3.23 geared 10 bolt. 116,xxx on the clock so far. Current Mods: SLP Intake Lid, Modded Lower Intake Box, Ported Throttle Body w/ throttle stop mod, GMPP 6.0L plug wires, SLP tuned length headers, Custom 3" cat-back to a Magnaflow 3" single in/dual 3" out muffler, Energy rear Trans mount, 2XLS1 tuned. (Deleted rear o2's, deleted torque management, upped trans line pressure, tune)



















Best run of 13.146 @ 107.834 with a 2.006 60'. This was on the failing stock fuel pump and before the lid/headers/exhaust/trans mount. So im hoping with a set of drag radials and the new mods to be a solid mid-high 12 car. Next plan if I decide to keep it is a 3200 stall converter and a cam.

Also, I never had an Iroc but my first car was a 91 Z28 with the 305/700r4. After a set of 3.42 gears, bolt ons and a tune it would run right next to stock LS1 cars until about 100.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

(HD) '10 Mustang GT 0-100mph - Go Pro Hero 2 from Dan Shinskey on Vimeo.

Just a test run with my new Go Pro Hero 2.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

That's a good looking SS,and perfect color (you knew I'd say that,right? ) too! My 13.0 goal is counting on drag radials (cheater slix I calls em),and lots of track time,and maximising what I have,plus what meager budget I'll have this year...again,IF we keep it,LOL! I love the car,but there's 3 things going against it,in order 1) Lots of days with my ailments,it's difficult for me to get in and out of,and ride in it,2) Hauling bikes (without a hitch for my hitch-rack) is non-existant,and 3) As long as I have it,it'll be a money pit for go-faster-parts I want,LOL! IDK,though...we'll see what mood I'm in towards tax refund time and what we have to play with


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

(HD) '10 Mustang GT 0-100mph - Go Pro Hero 2 from Dan Shinskey on Vimeo.

Just a test run with my new Go Pro Hero 2. Had the wrong door on so it's kind of quiet.


----------



## aaronofgroove (Mar 8, 2011)

Ford F150


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ProjectDan35 said:


> (HD) '10 Mustang GT 0-100mph - Go Pro Hero 2 from Dan Shinskey on Vimeo.
> 
> Just a test run with my new Go Pro Hero 2. Had the wrong door on so it's kind of quiet.


Sweet :thumbsup: Not bad either,especially if it's fairly stock . Get a short shift kit will improve it a bit,the shifts were a bit slow (you don't realise it until you shift the same car before and after though,trust me)...bearing in mind,the '05 and newers ALL shuft noticably slicker than mine did before the work done


----------



## Jasontamu (May 14, 2009)

*Nissan Titan:*

*With BakFlip rear bed cover, flipped back twice and fork mounts mounted to the bottom side/aka top side when opened. This set up has worked out great. keeps my stuff locked up while out on the trail.*


















Yep, a continental pro 1 tire....!










*All info here:*
BakFlip plus bicycle mount - Nissan Titan Forum

-J


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

longhaultrucker said:


> Sweet :thumbsup: Not bad either,especially if it's fairly stock . Get a short shift kit will improve it a bit,the shifts were a bit slow (you don't realise it until you shift the same car before and after though,trust me)...bearing in mind,the '05 and newers ALL shuft noticably slicker than mine did before the work done


Thanks! I got the suction cup mount, so I will make videos with different views.

Shifting: It doesn't help that is has a 5 speed in it, gears are far apart, I see why they did away with that for 2011.

I won't bother with any more aftermarket parts, I'll trade it in in about a year, I will probably get a Vette. Really been eyeing the CTS V.................

It is stock, except a K&N Drop in filter and a small tune to remove speed limiter.

But cosmetically, it has appearance package 5. ( Louvers, side scoops, hood scoop, rear spoiler, rear trunk piece, stripes, 19" alloy rims).


----------



## DigitalDJ (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a 2006 300c SRT8 in metallic black w black interior.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

so, do you guys normally put your bike on racks while drag racing?


----------



## OwOw64 (Sep 27, 2011)

Now, I dont necessarily need the trailer for one bicycle, but its the only pic of my truck I could find at the momment.


----------



## OwOw64 (Sep 27, 2011)

hardtailkid said:


> I would so strap down a bike in the middle of that trailer :lol:


thought has crossed my mind :thumbsup:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I would so strap down a bike in the middle of that trailer :lol:


----------



## JetTeach (Aug 10, 2011)

OwOw64 said:


> Now, I dont necessarily need the trailer for one bicycle, but its the only pic of my truck I could find at the momment.


I swear I recognize that rig. What part of Texas are you in?


----------



## OwOw64 (Sep 27, 2011)

live in CC, spending a lot of time near Encinal, Cotulla, make a lot of trips up to Houston. This past yr ive been all over. I think i did something like 109k miles last calender yr. Truck is an 11' with 124k on the clock. Chances that youve see me, my truck with or without my two trailers is higher than i would like to believe.


----------



## Specializedforlife (Jan 2, 2012)

Eddie209 said:


> 2004 toyota tacoma
> 
> nice!


----------



## JetTeach (Aug 10, 2011)

OwOw64 said:


> live in CC, spending a lot of time near Encinal, Cotulla, make a lot of trips up to Houston. This past yr ive been all over. I think i did something like 109k miles last calender yr. Truck is an 11' with 124k on the clock. Chances that youve see me, my truck with or without my two trailers is higher than i would like to believe.


I live in Graham....up near Wichita Falls. I run a 1-ton '07 Chevy Duramax. Pushing 200k thanks to a 130 mile round trip commute everyday.


----------



## Specializedforlife (Jan 2, 2012)

here is my ride.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> so, do you guys normally put your bike on racks while drag racing?


I might after a hidden hitch is installed,just to piss off smartasses who drive snails :skep:


----------



## Sub_lime (Dec 22, 2011)

longhaultrucker said:


> I might after a hidden hitch is installed,just to piss off smartasses who drive snails :skep:


That's idiotic.

You would never pass tech inspection, even if it was only at some lameass drag strip.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Sub_lime said:


> That's idiotic.
> 
> You would never pass tech inspection, even if it was only at some lameass drag strip.


Sarcasm dude,SARCASM


----------



## Sub_lime (Dec 22, 2011)

longhaultrucker said:


> Sarcasm dude,SARCASM


Sorry.

In light of all of your 100% motorhead/mod lists/planned mods list/wannabe drag posts it's tough to see that all of a sudden you're being sarcastic when you post similar fluff.


----------



## OwOw64 (Sep 27, 2011)

JetTeach said:


> I live in Graham....up near Wichita Falls. I run a 1-ton '07 Chevy Duramax. Pushing 200k thanks to a 130 mile round trip commute everyday.
> ]


Well, if you work near FT Worth, then the possibility is a little higher. We have Terminals in Gainsville and Ft Worth and ive been known to be on 35W a time or two.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Sub_lime said:


> Sorry.
> 
> In light of all of your 100% motorhead/mod lists/planned mods list/wannabe drag posts it's tough to see that all of a sudden you're being sarcastic when you post similar fluff.


Um...I know your kinda new here,but you _do _realise this is the CAR section of MTBR,right? Only being mildly sarcastic here...you don't have to click on here if you don't want to read it (not meant as rude as it probly sounds there).

And uh,for the record,there's nothing "fluffy" about cars that can run sub 14 seconds on bald street tires,honestly break the rear loose in 4 out of 5 forward gears,all at 17 years old and _still _turn in upper mid-20's MPG if driven responsibly day to day...wait a minute,what's _your _ride's ride? A Prius?


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Wannbe drag? Lol. I guess if I want to be a "real racer" I need to sell my camaro and go buy a tubbed 74 nova with a big block and roll cage.


----------



## Sub_lime (Dec 22, 2011)

longhaultrucker said:


> Um...I know your kinda new here,


Funny!



longhaultrucker said:


> you don't have to click on here if you don't want to read it


Huh? I "click on here" because there's some funny stuff posted.



longhaultrucker said:


> And uh,for the record,there's nothing "fluffy" about cars that can run sub 14 seconds on bald street tires,honestly break the rear loose in 4 out of 5 forward gears,all at 17 years old and _still _turn in upper mid-20's MPG if driven responsibly day to day...


Oops, there's more of that motorhead fluff.



longhaultrucker said:


> wait a minute,what's _your _ride's ride? A Prius?


What's wrong with driving a Prius?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

LOL! Lets cut him some slack...he's just the new kid trying to assert his sense of self worth in the new sandbox :yesnod: :lol:

Wouldn't want his Prius-driving self to give us a big negative rep or anything...cause you know,*****y little girls tend to do that,since there's the relative animosity and safety of hiding behind their monitor when they talk smack,it ain't like they'd be willing to mouth off (not more than once) in person


----------



## 123ROBERTELEE (Jun 29, 2011)

Specializedforlife said:


> here is my ride.
> ]


Nice truck! What kind of tires are those?


----------



## Sub_lime (Dec 22, 2011)

longhaultrucker said:


> LOL! Lets cut him some slack...he's just the new kid


Even more hilarious the second time around!



longhaultrucker said:


> Wouldn't want his Prius-driving self


What makes you think I drive a Prius?

Again, what's wrong with a Prius?



longhaultrucker said:


> give us a big negative rep or anything...cause you know,*****y little girls tend to do that,since there's the relative animosity and safety of hiding behind their monitor when they talk smack,it ain't like they'd be willing to mouth off (not more than once) in person


Hmmm...I don't do the rep thing, positive or negative. I'm also way more irreverent in person.

You seem to have an issue with making assumptions.

Hmmm..


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Sub_lime said:


> Hmmm...I don't do the rep thing, positive or negative. I'm also way more irreverent in person.
> 
> You seem to have an issue with making assumptions.
> 
> Hmmm..


just want to point out that he seems to have zero issues with making assumptions haha


----------



## Specializedforlife (Jan 2, 2012)

123ROBERTELEE said:


> Nice truck! What kind of tires are those?


Thanks the tires are kumho road venture mt kl71's


----------



## Sub_lime (Dec 22, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> just want to point out that he seems to have zero issues with making assumptions haha


Hmmm...here are some of the incorrect assumptions that have been made:

- I'm new around here
- I don't want to read stuff here
- I drive a Prius
- I wouldn't have this discussion in person


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Join Date: Dec 2011 and 80 posts and youre not new around here? mmmmk


----------



## Sub_lime (Dec 22, 2011)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Join Date: Dec 2011 and 80 posts and youre not new around here? mmmmk


Exactly ! and I don't drive a Prius either (not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

How do you answer my previous question with "exactly" being here for a month perfectly constitutes you as a newbie. Sorry.


----------



## Sub_lime (Dec 22, 2011)

SuperSlow35th said:


> How do you answer my previous question with "exactly" being here for a month perfectly constitutes you as a newbie. Sorry.


"SuperSlow" is pretty accurate here.

Why do you assume that I have only been here a month?


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Sub_lime 
citrousy, yet sweet!




Join Date: Dec 2011
Posts: 82 
Rep Power: 1 
Rep: 
user gallery 




Oh I dont know, just a gut feeling I guess.


----------



## Sub_lime (Dec 22, 2011)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Sub_lime
> citrousy, yet sweet!
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2011
> ...


Hmmm ...you're going to need to put your thinking cap on.

It continues to be a funny assumption on your part though.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

I can only assume that you used to be known by another name round these parts. If thats the case maybe you shouldnt get so uppity when someone "assumes" you are new. Either way this has completely derailed this thread and gotten way out of proportion.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Sub_lime said:


> Hmmm ...you're going to need to put your thinking cap on.
> 
> It continues to be a funny assumption on your part though.


Um........it's not an assumption when it's clearly stated on everyones posts just under their username,December 2011 is less than week ago,dumbass....unless of course you were banned and started a new account,or have multiple accounts just so you can be a dumb\smartass without it going to your "real" account's records.

Nothing's wrong with a Prius,I hear they're decent cars. Nothing's wrong with driving one either,I would imagine (ask Jeff Dunham and Peanut,LOL),I just get a kick out of those few individuals (not all Prius owners,I'm sure) who act all snotty and look down at less efficient cars and their drivers as being more "green" or somehow better...they aren't green,where the hell do they think their batteries come from,and how much exactly do they cost when they need replaced?

This is my last one to you,cause you can't cure stupid,and you opened your mouth just enough to let yours show...

"Hmmm...here are some of the incorrect assumptions that have been made:

- I'm new around here
- I don't want to read stuff here
- I drive a Prius
- I wouldn't have this discussion in person "

-The time you've been here is evidenced by the "Join Date" just under your username (see above),and since you continue to insist that you aren't a noob here when the proof is in your own posts,it kills your credibilty for being honest,period.
-I never said you didn't want to read stuff here,you're assuming those words into my post,go re-read it,I said "IF you don't want to read..."
-I did make an assumtion there (the only one I've made,BTW),an educated guestimate based on your child\troll-like behavior,I figured you'd drive a 12 horse power hybrid,sorry,my mistake,but ya gotta admit,the evidence points to it.
-I never insinuated that you would have this conversation in person,just the opposite (and you just confirmed it),like I said,you're a *****y little girl who's hiding behind your monitor starting **** with people for whatever pathetic kicks it gives you,you would never have the balls to be such an ass in person (again,not more than once...you wouldn't like the result it got you in person).

So now that it's been shown that this "you make too many assumptions" thing is explained to the simplicity that you may not need your neighbor's 5 year old to re-tell it to you (only one assumption was made),go on and pick apart what I said like the good little just-joined->one month-ago-troll you are,I'm getting a good laugh at it,and I bid you good say sir :lol:

(Pssst...everyone else: watch,he can't resist,he'll do it too or I'll stand corrected for the first time chatting with him :yesnod


----------



## Sub_lime (Dec 22, 2011)

longhaultrucker said:


> Um........it's not an assumption when it's clearly stated on everyones posts just under their username,December 2011 is less than week ago,dumbass....unless of course you were banned and started a new account,or have multiple accounts just so you can be a dumb\smartass without it going to your "real" account's records.
> 
> Nothing's wrong with a Prius,I hear they're decent cars. Nothing's wrong with driving one either,I would imagine (ask Jeff Dunham and Peanut,LOL),I just get a kick out of those few individuals (not all Prius owners,I'm sure) who act all snotty and look down at less efficient cars and their drivers as being more "green" or somehow better...they aren't green,where the hell do they think their batteries come from,and how much exactly do they cost when they need replaced?
> 
> ...


That was spectacular! Spectacularly funny!

I'm heading home now in my 11 year old six cylinder that sips a quart of oil every thousand miles. Hopefully the traffic isn't too bad and I can have some fun by going the long way.


----------



## Specializedforlife (Jan 2, 2012)

:madman::nono::madmax:^^^^^^ THIS IS WHY NEW PEOPLE ARE CALLED NEWBSSSSS ! and im new as well


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Sub_lime said:


> 1)That was spectacular! Spectacularly funny!
> 
> 2)I'm heading home now in my 11 year old six cylinder that sips a quart of oil every thousand miles. Hopefully the traffic isn't too bad and I can have some fun by going the long way.


1) It was intended as such (funny),at least half way so (NOOB! rft::yesnod 

2) Have fun with it,ain't nothing wrong what-so-ever with a 2000 model 6 banger (and our 2000 model Neon sips about as much oil as yours).:thumbsup:

2.25) Have a good eve :thumbsup:

2.5) Told y'all he couldn't resist :lol::ciappa: (and yes I have enough sense to know that I just did it too :nono.


----------



## Sub_lime (Dec 22, 2011)

Specializedforlife said:


> :madman::nono::madmax:^^^^^^ THIS IS WHY NEW PEOPLE ARE CALLED NEWBSSSSS ! and im new as well


Sweet multi-smiley and all caps usage. That really made your point!

Signed,

The newb that first posted on MTBR in 1998-1999


----------



## Sub_lime (Dec 22, 2011)

longhaultrucker said:


> 1)2) Have fun with it,ain't nothing wrong what-so-ever with a 2000 model 6 banger (and our 2000 model Neon sips about as much oil as yours)


Yes, lotsa fun. 146 (indicated, not GPS) briefly was all I could do tonight when traffic opened up but the most fun was, as usual, in the twisties.


----------



## Specializedforlife (Jan 2, 2012)

Sub_lime said:


> Sweet multi-smiley and all caps usage. That really made your point!
> 
> Signed,
> 
> The newb that first posted on MTBR in 1998-1999


are all you posts as pointless as these?


----------



## Sub_lime (Dec 22, 2011)

Specializedforlife said:


> are all you posts as pointless as these?


You missed the point, which doesn't surprise me.

The point was to point out how clueless you are and how ridiculous your post was.

Extra points for being "Specialized for life." Kind of limiting from a bike and accessory standpoint but it's always entertaining to see someone who is so wrapped up in the brand of bike that they ride, chamois liners they use, tubes they use, etc.


----------



## Specializedforlife (Jan 2, 2012)

Sub_lime said:


> You missed the point, which doesn't surprise me.
> 
> The point was to point out how clueless you are and how ridiculous your post was.
> 
> Extra points for being "Specialized for life." Kind of limiting from a bike and accessory standpoint but it's always entertaining to see someone who is so wrapped up in the brand of bike that they ride, chamois liners they use, tubes they use, etc.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Sub_lime said:


> Yes, lotsa fun. 146 (indicated, not GPS) briefly was all I could do tonight when traffic opened up but the most fun was, as usual, in the twisties.


Not bad,that's almost as high as I've had my old pony up to...run out of room too fast at that speed to do much more. The real shame,is all we have 'round here _is _the dragstrip (no road race track close) to go legal,yer right,twisties are WAY more fun.

So a question (and this one is serious,not sarcasm,LOL)...if you first posted back in the beginning here,why's it say you joined as recently as last week under yer name?

FWIW,it never occured to me that I was LHT on Dirt Rag from the early 2000's,but I'm now LHT 2 cause I moved,went 6 months offline,couldn't get into the old email and ended up just saying screw it and starting a new one,and that coulda happened with yers...:yesnod:


----------



## mtbikerTi (Jan 15, 2004)

longhaultrucker said:


> Not bad,that's almost as high as I've had my old pony up to...run out of room too fast at that speed to do much more. The real shame,is all we have 'round here _is _the dragstrip (no road race track close) to go legal,yer right,twisties are WAY more fun.
> 
> So a question (and this one is serious,not sarcasm,LOL)...if you first posted back in the beginning here,why's it say you joined as recently as last week under yer name?
> 
> FWIW,it never occured to me that I was LHT on Dirt Rag from the early 2000's,but I'm now LHT 2 cause I moved,went 6 months offline,couldn't get into the old email and ended up just saying screw it and starting a new one,and that coulda happened with yers...:yesnod:


Because it's Pete and he gets banned on a regular basis...


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

To get back on topic (or at least an attempt before this thread ends up in the garbage), what is this previously mentioned 11 year old 6 cylinder?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

mtbikerTi said:


> Because it's Pete and he gets banned on a regular basis...


Wow...that shocks me beyond belief (sarcasm again )



SuperSlow35th said:


> To get back on topic (or at least an attempt before this thread ends up in the garbage), what is this previously mentioned 11 year old 6 cylinder?


Yes,lets :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

SuperSlow35th said:


> To get back on topic (or at least an attempt before this thread ends up in the garbage), what is this previously mentioned 11 year old 6 cylinder?


Ahem......:thumbsup:


----------



## Sub_lime (Dec 22, 2011)

longhaultrucker said:


> So a question (and this one is serious,not sarcasm,LOL)...if you first posted back in the beginning here,why's it say you joined as recently as last week under yer name?


usually because fragile folks whine to some frail mod. Not a big deal.


----------



## Sub_lime (Dec 22, 2011)

superslow35th said:


> to get back on topic (or at least an attempt before this thread ends up in the garbage), what is this previously mentioned 11 year old 6 cylinder?


a 996tt.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

I kinda figured itd be something like that. Not a whole lot of 11 year old 6 cylinders are capable of 146mph. And yes, twisties are more fun. Unfortunately I live in Oklahoma and its...well.....flat. A 911 turbo is one of my more obtainable dream cars and I will own one within the next few years. I think a C5 z06 with some forced induction will be before the Porsche though.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

What's up with all the bullsh*t on the mountain bike forums? Doesn't that belong in car forums? (by that I mean real car forums on real car sites)


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Back on topic....

Pic of the bikes in the back of Xterra on the way to the trials last weekend.. and one of them next to it.....( i know about the wifes bike, its getting replaced by an upgrade here shortly...)


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> What's up with all the bullsh*t on the mountain bike forums? Doesn't that belong in car forums? (by that I mean real car forums on real car sites)


Here we go again....you don't have to read it if you don't want to,old friend,it _is _the proper board for such subjects


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Sub_lime said:


> a 996tt.


Nice :thumbsup: Pics?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

longhaultrucker said:


> Here we go again....you don't have to read it if you don't want to


I stopped reading after a couple posts :thumbsup: I'll drag race you bud


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Well bring it on down then,cold Mtn Dews on me :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Pure German sweetness :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Well,*ALL *bikes are sweetness,and I couldn't see the cage in the pic (at least,I hadn't,maybe I coulda?),I was refering to the beauty that is an air-coolder bug on steroids (I likes air cooled Bugs,firstly,and secondly-just as my beloved Stallion was originally based off the anemic Falcon way back when,your Steed was based off the Type I Beetle way back when also....doesn't matter that neither has anything to do with either now-a-days ) :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

A 911 is soooooo much cooler than a beetle though. Lol


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

You think your car's gonna beat my truck longhaul? I'd be worried if I were you :lol:


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

"Someone will always be faster"


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I hope you guys realize my sarcasm. My truck is not..what I would call..a drag racer :lol:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Sasquatch ol friend,I'd seen your rig before,so no I wasn't ...BUT I've always dug it,hard to beat a Z71 (used to own one,though not as well kept as yours) :thumbsup:

SS35th: Just as the Stang was cooler than the Falcon ,and yes there is (I even got beat by a...gasp...Honda this one time at Bristol Dragway :lol. I got beat by this Z06 (again at Bristol),and he was all snooty about it (I mean comeon,win or lose,it's for fun),right up until this 20 year old beat his 12.3 second Vette in his 10.15 second Dodge Neon SRT4 :lol:


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

We have a guy running around here in a 91 galant vr4 he payed $1400 for and pulled out of a field whos making about 650awhp. Its one hell of a heartbreaker.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah...them Galants had the same drivetrain options as them Eclipse's (I had a '94 and 01' Eclipse,a GST AWD and GT ragtop),there's DEFINATELY some power to be found in that tiny engine (look at the first few EVO's,for eg) :yesnod:


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't want to talk about cars and speed. I only managed 109 on the GPS today. Granted the car is completely loaded down, and I think I had a pretty strong headwind. But damn, I thought I read 137 drag limited. Mine has the limiter removed, at least it should, and should be more aerodynamic due to lowering so I should hit higher.

I guess conditions were just bad, but it was heartbreaking to not even hit 110. I didn't plan to go very high but I thought I'd at least go for a round number.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Don't feel too awful badly....my last two rides felt strong (for a mini-truck...everything's relavtive ) at 90MPH,but when the speedo (whether it's accurate or has been thrown off due to wheelseize changes) hits 95MPH,the fuel pumps shut down in both:sad::yesnod::lol:...


----------



## theslowestrider (Jun 9, 2011)

An update; changed my Mazda 6 for an Audi A4 (need to take the wheel of now)


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

BMW e38 740ia -99 and e61 530da Touring M Sport -06


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

2007 F150










Hauling 2000lbs









Hauling 35lbs


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

theslowestrider said:


> An update; changed my Mazda 6 for an Audi A4 (need to take the wheel of now)


Pics of A4 please. :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Well,I've all-but decided I has to have me another truck (or at least smallish SUV) instead of the Mustang..._almost _traded it for this...








...at the dealer I bought the Mustang at,and they know the rear end issues and what's needed (more minor than I'd thought),but I needed an extended "hold this check" until the end of February (tax refund),and the silent partner of the lot (my friend does the work,the silent one puts up the $) would only allow 30 days. Was only a grand difference and I could probly borrow it from my Pops,but it's a 2.2L\automatic...I don't really want to pay boot for a 35HP truck (a 2.2L\5speed actually runs much better for some reason,more than you'd expect) anyways,LOL!

Still,I made him an offer of the Mustang for an '88 Jeep Cherokee and $3,500 (to me,it's a $1,500 beater truck but with nice lift and 31's),he seemed pretty interested there,if the Silent Cartographer (you Halo fiends will get that referance ) goes for it,I' have my eye on a nicer (or at least better suited to my wants,2wd regular cab shortbed with a 5/4 drop and shaved door handles with fresh Camaro apple green spray) on a certain website (not eBay) about 100 miles from here I'll also buy with that cash. I'll know tomorrow,and if it happens,post pics of it all soon.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Most recent shot.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

With gorgeous pics of your gorgeous Stang...you ain't making that decision any easy one to keep,Dan rft::lol:

I could get around the hauling bikes thing with mine,but being realistic,the reason I only get to ride about half the year is old spinal injuries,and I can't get around that half the time I have trouble getting in and out of it. :madman::bluefrown::sad:

If I had a new one,yours is picture perfect of the way I'd order one,VERY nice and perfect color choice :thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

longhaultrucker said:


> With gorgeous pics of your gorgeous Stang...you ain't making that decision any easy one to keep,Dan rft::lol:
> 
> I could get around the hauling bikes thing with mine,but being realistic,the reason I only get to ride about half the year is old spinal injuries,and I can't get around that half the time I have trouble getting in and out of it. :madman::bluefrown::sad:
> 
> If I had a new one,yours is picture perfect of the way I'd order one,VERY nice and perfect color choice :thumbsup:


I have roof racks for it. Yakima High Roller!

It'll be for sale in a about a year. Ford service guy told me it would be a collectors item, because of the color, and the appearance package. But whatever, time for a Vette.

You'd get the same one? Go for a 2011 or 2012, they now have 5.0's!


----------



## theslowestrider (Jun 9, 2011)

Heavy Fluid said:


> Pics of A4 please. :thumbsup:


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

2002 Frontier Crew Cab Long Bed

Love the long bed version of the CCab. My 29er fits just right. Usually just lay it down in the bed for the quick hop to the trailhead.









For longer trips or when I need to leave it unattended, here is a fork mount that I welded up. It connects to the tiedowns points with turnbuckles that are locknutted down.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

theslowestrider said:


>


An Avant? DROOOL!! Very nice!! How do you like it so far? I have an 05 A4 2.0T Quattro, and it's been a great car to own.


----------



## theslowestrider (Jun 9, 2011)

Heavy Fluid said:


> An Avant? DROOOL!! Very nice!! How do you like it so far? I have an 05 A4 2.0T Quattro, and it's been a great car to own.


Quite nice so far. It's smaller then my previous Mazda 6, but I ride alone (unfortunately), so everything fits.


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

joe_bloe said:


> Mine's the Mazda. As you can tell, it's doing the majority of the work; the Tahoe is loafing.


Mazda...5? Just got one, (2010), replacing the '99 Outback. Headgasket curse strikes again! 

Dealership installing rack, and putting in leather upholstery next week.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Just a couple clips today. Took tons of video, will make a cool edit. :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^ Now that's what I'm lookin for!!! Nice!


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ^^^ Now that's what I'm lookin for!!! Nice!


Here's a little edit from today. Be sure to put it on 1080p or 720p. :thumbsup:

Just getting use to the new video editing software, I don't really like it.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I've been dying to get a GoPro to film some of my hobbies, maybe this year :thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I've been dying to get a GoPro to film some of my hobbies, maybe this year :thumbsup:


I have some more footage, a little more aggressive driving, few different POV's, maybe I'll throw together another small edit.

I kinda ruined the snow in that parking lot, lol.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I've been dying to get a GoPro to film some of my hobbies, maybe this year :thumbsup:


Here ya go, Another edit, different POV, and clips. :thumbsup: I like the beginning.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

shot from today of the minitruck with the huge bike... with the goat tucked in behind for good measure.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

NICE!!! It don't get no better than a lowered Dime with a bike :thumbsup: I had a Dime and a Blazer last year...miss em both,

The Dime ('96 Extended Cab 4.3\4L60E)
























LO BLAZE,the Johnny Cash truck (ditto):

























Yeah...I miss em both :madman:


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

Just got the wheels and tires on so no bike pics yet.


























BTW, these tires are ridiculously good in the snow.


----------



## kvojr (Apr 14, 2005)

Here is my new to me Yakima roof rack.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Herger: Man that thing looks tough with those shoes on it,NICE! :thumbsup:

ProjectDan35: Man I LOVE you Stang! One of these days-not trading in my '94 (GT ragtop,seen earlier in this thread) to do it-I'll be in the market for an '11 Coyote powered GT,I want it with that package (Premium GT,I'm guessing by the blacked out rear treatment),in that hue-GORGEOUS Pony you gots there,brother :thumbsup:


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

longhaultrucker said:


> NICE!!! It don't get no better than a lowered Dime with a bike :thumbsup: I had a Dime and a Blazer last year...miss em both,
> 
> LO BLAZE,the Johnny Cash truck (ditto):
> 
> ...


Really good looking Blaze! Did ya shave the roof rack too?

There've been numerous times I thought about selling the truck, but it's just so damn nice having a truck around when ya need it!


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Longhaultrucker: I cant use the quote button for some reason its cut off. But I just thought youd get a kick out of knowing in march ill be taking delivery of a 2012 Grabber Blue 5.0 GT with the 6 speed and 3.73 gears.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Sasquatch: Yeah,it was removed when I bought it,I filled,smoothed and sprayed the roof :thumbsup: Yeah me too (miss having one around) :madman:

SS35th: You just HAD to say it and make me feel worse,eh? NAH I'm just kidding,my friend!!! I'm tickled for ya,be sure and post up some pics for me to drool over :thumbsup: .373's are what I'm running in mine...if I can stay on track (and NOT trade it off for a truck,LOL) with the original game plan,tax season next year I should be looking into a possible T56 Magnum* swap (the Magnum is a new-ish,direct bolt-in 6 speed conversion for the SN95's like mine ),and mo' motor the following year (hoping there's budget to have all the bolt-on's done and transfer them to the new block-347 stroker-ie: heads,complete fuel system,etc). As much as I LOVE Grabber Blue,I don't think it'd suit the '94 body-style,so eventually it's gunna have (need) a bit more hood clearance (at least if I want to keep the upper strut bar),it'll most likely get resprayed original color. Be SURE to gimme some pics here when you get it though :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

longhaultrucker said:


> Herger: Man that thing looks tough with those shoes on it,NICE! :thumbsup:
> 
> ProjectDan35: Man I LOVE you Stang! One of these days-not trading in my '94 (GT ragtop,seen earlier in this thread) to do it-I'll be in the market for an '11 Coyote powered GT,I want it with that package (Premium GT,I'm guessing by the blacked out rear treatment),in that hue-GORGEOUS Pony you gots there,brother :thumbsup:


Hey man. Thanks. I didn't get an email for this post so I didn't see it... -__-

The exterior modifications are I believe considered Appearance Package 5. That includes the MyColor gauges, and all the exterior stuff.

It's a fun car, it doesn't have the 5.0 but it's SURPRISINGLY quick, you wouldn't think, to be honest. Here's a quick clip. Was slow shifting, not quite hitting the redline. 





Will most likely sell at the end of this year.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Yeah im really torn between colors, but I liked oddly colored cars. I just thought youd get a kick out of the camaro guy trading it in on a mustang.


It's ok! The new mustangs blow the doors off ot the Camaros and Challengers. Even my 4.6 keeps up with the 6.2l camaros!


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah im really torn between colors, but I liked oddly colored cars. I just thought youd get a kick out of the camaro guy trading it in on a mustang.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

SS35th: I've owned both and liked both...that's been a couple car-generations back (back when IROC Z's were new,LOL ),but still,I liked em both :thumbsup:

Dan: So is your's a '10 or '11? Makes a HUGE difference,as '10s had the same basic V6 as the '05s,the '11s got the new 31 MPG\300+ HP jobs. Either way,they were decent running cars :thumbsup:

Mustaly Mustangs magazine has an ongoing project where they transplanted a new Coyote 5.0L into an ol Fox Body....wonder how that translates into an Fox4 (SN95)


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

longhaultrucker said:


> SS35th: I've owned both and liked both...that's been a couple car-generations back (back when IROC Z's were new,LOL ),but still,I liked em both :thumbsup:
> 
> Dan: So is your's a '10 or '11? Makes a HUGE difference,as '10s had the same basic V6 as the '05s,the '11s got the new 31 MPG\300+ HP jobs. Either way,they were decent running cars :thumbsup:
> 
> Mustaly Mustangs magazine has an ongoing project where they transplanted a new Coyote 5.0L into an ol Fox Body....wonder how that translates into an Fox4 (SN95)


It's a 2010. But it's not a v6......


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Well,I didn't know what year it was,and you said it wasn't a 5.0L  Them 3valve 4.6L's ('05 and up) weren't exactly anything to be ashamed of either,with 300-315HP (depending on model and in your case,year) they had little trouble besting Hemi's in the quarter :thumbsup: I've beat one Hemi Challenger (an automatic-the one of 2 I've run,the other was before I added the mods I have),and have no trouble with Hemi's in 1/2 ton "Sport" Rams,LOL! I haven't run a new SS Camaro yet.

I saw the cover of a mag in the grocery yesterday claiming that the new ZL1 Camaro was whooping all over the new BOSS 302,LOL,but that's apples and oranges-the ZL1 is a blown SS basically,the BOSS naturally aperated,they should have compared that 550HP ( I think I read) ZL1 to the also blown GT500 (650HP  ) before they started ragging,LMAO! I dunno why that hit my mind just now,but it did :lol::cornut:


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

longhaultrucker said:


> Well,I didn't know what year it was,and you said it wasn't a 5.0L  Them 3valve 4.6L's ('05 and up) weren't exactly anything to be ashamed of either,with 300-315HP (depending on model and in your case,year) they had little trouble besting Hemi's in the quarter :thumbsup: I've beat one Hemi Challenger (an automatic-the one of 2 I've run,the other was before I added the mods I have),and have no trouble with Hemi's in 1/2 ton "Sport" Rams,LOL! I haven't run a new SS Camaro yet.
> 
> I saw the cover of a mag in the grocery yesterday claiming that the new ZL1 Camaro was whooping all over the new BOSS 302,LOL,but that's apples and oranges-the ZL1 is a blown SS basically,the BOSS naturally aperated,they should have compared that 550HP ( I think I read) ZL1 to the also blown GT500 (650HP  ) before they started ragging,LMAO! I dunno why that hit my mind just now,but it did :lol::cornut:


Hemi's are kind of slow. I can keep up with the 6.2l Camaros, and I can out corner them.

Pony Car Wars! 2011 Ford Mustang GT vs Camaro SS and Challenger SRT8 - YouTube


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

The 6.2L camaros are a joke, my old tired 5.7L runs on them all day long. As for the ZL1 whooping on the Boss 302, for the extra $30k in price tag it damned well better. The boss will still put a hurt on the ZL1 on a road course though.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Dan: I already had that vid saved to favs before you mentioned it :thumbsup:

SS35th: Actually,that mag was a track test around one of those famous road courses (Luguna Seca maybe?),the ZL1 consistantly beat the BOSS by 2 seconds or so :eekster:....but like I said,that was still unblown apples against supercharged oranges,the should wring it against the GT500,since it'd be blown apples to blown apples...but they wouldn't have gotten their advertising dollars then,LOL!


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

Herger said:


> Just got the wheels and tires on so no bike pics yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats pretty sweet! what kind of tires are those? at2's?


----------



## 123ROBERTELEE (Jun 29, 2011)

My FJ!


----------



## 123ROBERTELEE (Jun 29, 2011)

*Fj*

FJ cruiser


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

mtbtacolover said:


> thats pretty sweet! what kind of tires are those? at2's?


Yup, AT2's.


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

Herger said:


> Yup, AT2's.


nice! i think i might get those for my next set of tires for my truck


----------



## Chocolatebike (Feb 15, 2011)

Pictures from last week's holiday in North Yorkshire:-


12-01-28 Outback Tan Hill by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr


12-02-03 Outback with bikes Kirby Hill 3 by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr


12-02-03 Outback with bikes Kirby Hill (2) by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr

Car is a diesel Subaru Outback and the carrier is a Thule. The bikes are a Marin Toscana (GF's) and a Ti Enigma with Rohloff.

.


----------



## 6_String_Jams (Feb 6, 2012)

I drive an '03 nissan Xterra. As soon as my post count is high enough i can post a picture:thumbsup:


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Xterra's FTW, I have an 08 S.


----------



## 6_String_Jams (Feb 6, 2012)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Xterra's FTW, I have an 08 S.


YES! i love my X....i wheel her pretty hard though. I'm part of a few Xterra related offroad forums.....


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Ive been staying off the forums, the X is my wife's car and is the dog/bike/baby (when the time comes) hauler so Ive been instructed to leave it alone. The only things I've gotten to do to it are a set of BFG Rugged Trail's and Pioneer head unit. But its also a 2wd so that helps to leave it alone lol.


----------



## RobbVII (Aug 13, 2008)

2004 Cavalier LS Sport & 2009 Rockhopper.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Trying to find myself a nice Ford Ranger. As much as I love the firebird, it just isn't practical.


----------



## RobbVII (Aug 13, 2008)

This was my ride until not too long ago. I will build another soon! 
1988 Lincoln Mark VII


----------



## TXRR (Jan 14, 2012)

nanochef said:


> where did you get that little trailer behind the nissan, i love it.


Nanochef:

I did some searching and found this information. It may or may not be the exact trailer but it fits the bill.

RACKandROLL Multi-Sport Trailer (Now By Yakima) « Palm Beach Bike Tours

but at the price point they are asking I would look into another top of the line bike or get a covered sports utility trailer.


----------



## knockbox (Nov 20, 2011)

Extremely envious of all the Mustangs on here, would love one but quite rare and expensive to run over here (UK)! One day:thumbsup:

Heres a before and after of my ride for my ride. Its a '97 VW Transporter, perfect for road tripping, camping and all that stuff...


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I am liking the stance and the wheels on that van.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Same here! It would be pretty weird to drive up to school in something like that though :lol:


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Driving an S-10 with one of those fiberglass bed covers at the moment. The hard shell makes transportation kind of a pain since it means the front wheel is coming off, but it works for now. With some careful packing we can get 2 bikes and gear in the back and still get the cover to latch.


----------



## knockbox (Nov 20, 2011)

TenSpeed said:


> I am liking the stance and the wheels on that van.


Cheers! The stance is probably more to do all the bikes and camping crap I had in there at the time! The wheels are VW R32 replicas, though they're looking a bit worse for wear at the moment as I keep hitting curbs:madman:



hardtailkid said:


> Same here! It would be pretty weird to drive up to school in something like that though :lol:


It's perfect for college, I've hidden in the back and gone to sleep a few times


----------



## MCTBike (Feb 16, 2012)

Although I miss my old 4x4 Xterra, it wasn't capable of pulling a gooseneck horse trailer or fifth wheel travel trailer, so we had to compromise.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

knockbox said:


> Extremely envious of all the Mustangs on here, would love one but quite rare and expensive to run over here (UK)! One day:thumbsup:
> 
> Heres a before and after of my ride for my ride. Its a '97 VW Transporter, perfect for road tripping, camping and all that stuff...


I love custom vans. Nice simple build.


----------



## knockbox (Nov 20, 2011)

bsdc said:


> I love custom vans. Nice simple build.


Thanks, a big van of simple builds too, might go for this option next....


----------



## yellowducman (Apr 18, 2010)

Here's a crappy image of my superfly on the WRX.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

123ROBERTELEE said:


> FJ cruiser


sexy fj!! love the wingless look :thumbsup: i'm rocking the same delete mod


----------



## SAL9000 (Apr 16, 2010)

SuperSlow35th said:


> The 6.2L camaros are a joke, my old tired 5.7L runs on them all day long. As for the ZL1 whooping on the Boss 302, for the extra $30k in price tag it damned well better. The boss will still put a hurt on the ZL1 on a road course though.


Please (re)read the Motor Trend article: Motor Trend - ZL1 vs. Boss 302 Laguna Seca.

The ZL1 destroyed the Boss 302 LS on the road course. In addition to being a much better performing car, the ZL1 was also far easier to drive and a far better drive overall (handling, ride, steering feedback, NVH, etc.). MT went so far as to state the ZL1 has created a new class of car (world class performance, world class refinement, WAY less than a world class price).


----------



## SAL9000 (Apr 16, 2010)

...


----------



## SAL9000 (Apr 16, 2010)

...


----------



## streetrocket (May 17, 2010)

my honda fit aria bike carrier =)


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

SAL9000 said:


> Please (re)read the Motor Trend article: Motor Trend - ZL1 vs. Boss 302 Laguna Seca.
> 
> The ZL1 destroyed the Boss 302 LS on the road course. In addition to being a much better performing car, the ZL1 was also far easier to drive and a far better drive overall (handling, ride, steering feedback, NVH, etc.). MT went so far as to state the ZL1 has created a new class of car (*world class performance, world class refinement, WAY less than a world class price*).


No american car will EVER do what i just put in bold LOL .. By the way i would take the Stang anyway over that shitty looking chevy.. Look at their price difference, with that difference you can supercharge the mustang and spank on your chevy all day and all night long. And look at the 1/4 times LOL chevy should be embarrassed of that time against the mustang thats NOT supercharged nor have the wider tires as the chevy.. Just saying , i speak reality and truth.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

SAL9000 said:


> Please (re)read the Motor Trend article: Motor Trend - ZL1 vs. Boss 302 Laguna Seca.
> 
> The ZL1 destroyed the Boss 302 LS on the road course. In addition to being a much better performing car, the ZL1 was also far easier to drive and a far better drive overall (handling, ride, steering feedback, NVH, etc.). MT went so far as to state the ZL1 has created a new class of car (world class performance, world class refinement, WAY less than a world class price).


I should revoke your man and car guy cards for quoting motor trend as a reliable source for information. The camaro is easier to drive, due to the 650 lbs of control modules operating every esence of its being. The boss, while not being as "easy" to drive, is much lighter, a much stiffer chassis, and ford makes much better use of the powerband. Im a camaro fan in every sense of the term, I have owned three in my short life time. I, however, will never add a fifth gen to that list.

Btw...., id love to know what makes you think that the ZL1 Camaro will outrun the Corvette Z06 around a road course (specifically, lets use laguna seca) which the Boss 302 has already done. If you think Chevrolet will EVER allow a Camaro to outrun a Corvette in any category you are dead wrong.


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## MCTBike (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice 4Runner. Are those Shrockworks rock rails?


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

such a clean 4runner! i want a 4runner so bad...maybe trade my 5lug tacoma in for an early 2000 4runner...


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

mtbtacolover said:


> such a clean 4runner! i want a 4runner so bad...maybe trade my 5lug tacoma in for an early 2000 4runner...


I don't know how you guys afford the gas!

I have a '06 4runner and a '04 prius...guess which car is driven 95% of the time?


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

anthonylokrn said:


> I don't know how you guys afford the gas!
> 
> I have a '06 4runner and a '04 prius...guess which car is driven 95% of the time?


its amazing how much gas you can buy when you dont have to make car payments.

Meanwhile, I pay over $1000 a month between payments and insurance on my car and my wifes. :madman: I'll learn one of these days.


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

MCTBike said:


> Nice 4Runner. Are those Shrockworks rock rails?


thanks! actually both sliders are made by Trail Gear.. same as the front bumper.. and the rear is marlin crawler



mtbtacolover said:


> such a clean 4runner! i want a 4runner so bad...maybe trade my 5lug tacoma in for an early 2000 4runner...


I love it! thanks 

heres a fresh pic of me putting it to use


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's what my ride used to ride :


























Before it went like that...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

superslow35th said:


> its amazing how much gas you can buy when you dont have to make car payments.
> 
> .


+1 :d


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

anthonylokrn said:


> I don't know how you guys afford the gas!


I get 10mpg...on a good day :thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, I almost had a Corvette this past week,Would have been cool to put a bike on that. but the guy only wanted to give me $18k for my car. I laughed in his face. God damn small town shops being greedy.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Anorexic Panda said:


> Fascinating!
> 
> It's too bad that your quest to become a Tupperware pilot was thwarted but you can keep striving for that distinction!


I know! I was looking forward to it, kind of.


----------



## TJWilly (Feb 20, 2012)

*Expedition Jeep*

My ride's ride... and backup transpo - old GF X-Cal. Love that bike but am in the process of upgrading after a solid 11 years of trail-time.

Not the best pic but I use a fork mount on my BajaRack. Bungee around the back wheel to the bumper and it does not move.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Blakiexcharles said:


> thanks! actually both sliders are made by Trail Gear.. same as the front bumper.. and the rear is marlin crawler
> 
> I love it! thanks
> 
> heres a fresh pic of me putting it to use


Moar pics pleeze


----------



## SAL9000 (Apr 16, 2010)

Anorexic Panda said:


> Ouch. You sure told that super slow guy.
> 
> Minus 2 points for being a magazine racer though.





aedubber said:


> No american car will EVER do what i just put in bold LOL .. By the way i would take the Stang anyway over that shitty looking chevy.. Look at their price difference, with that difference you can supercharge the mustang and spank on your chevy all day and all night long. And look at the 1/4 times LOL chevy should be embarrassed of that time against the mustang thats NOT supercharged nor have the wider tires as the chevy.. Just saying , i speak reality and truth.





SuperSlow35th said:


> I should revoke your man and car guy cards for quoting motor trend as a reliable source for information. The camaro is easier to drive, due to the 650 lbs of control modules operating every esence of its being. The boss, while not being as "easy" to drive, is much lighter, a much stiffer chassis, and ford makes much better use of the powerband. Im a camaro fan in every sense of the term, I have owned three in my short life time. I, however, will never add a fifth gen to that list.
> 
> Btw...., id love to know what makes you think that the ZL1 Camaro will outrun the Corvette Z06 around a road course (specifically, lets use laguna seca) which the Boss 302 has already done. If you think Chevrolet will EVER allow a Camaro to outrun a Corvette in any category you are dead wrong.


Ha, ha. Mustang apologist / Camaro haters are the 3rd best experience on the Innertards.

Ford dropped the ball soldiering on with a live axle and floppy chassis origins that date back way more than a decade. MY2010 should have been an all-new Mustang, and Ford is paying with a lesser performing car and 2 years straight losing the pony car sales crown.

I do have to give Ford props for the 5.0 Coyote - Ford hasn't had a class-contending motor since the flathead got owned by the Cadillac OHV V8 just after the war.


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Moar pics pleeze


haha heres my build thread

blakefogt's 1987 4Runner Build-Up Thread - YotaTech Forums

and heres a little trail report on the pics you quoted

Trail Ride&#8230;Carveacre Trail and Pancake Rock...San Diego, Ca - YotaTech Forums

quite a few fj's! and some kinda boring on board camera go pro vids.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine is a '93 Toyota pickup truck with 280k miles I paid $450 for it... Changed some gaskets, water pump, and thermostat and she's been problem free all year. I do regular oil changes and check the fluid levels weekly. She is rattle canned matte black, dented all over, and the inside is ugly as sin. I hope to get one more year out of her haha!


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

Is it a v6? Those head gaskets will blow regularly... It's a defect. If you have the 22re 4cylinder you'll get decades out of it.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

It's 4 cylinder and it is a 22re. How often should I change out those valve cover gaskets?


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

Id say whenever you adjust the valves.


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

And when you do make sure you get the front and rear half moon gaskets. If you ever pull thevalve cover you'll know what I'm talking about. Trust me if those things aren't seated, you will leak.


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

my 88 , thinking about setting up the trailer for hauling bikes


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

TJWilly said:


> My ride's ride... and backup transpo - old GF X-Cal. Love that bike but am in the process of upgrading after a solid 11 years of trail-time.
> 
> Not the best pic but I use a fork mount on my BajaRack. Bungee around the back wheel to the bumper and it does not move.


Nice rig TJ. Fellow JKU'er here too. 
I like how you mounted your bike. If I had to pull a trailer... I'd do the same thing.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

My ride in Colorado last summer....
The OB on the right is from another MTB'r I met in Gunnison CO



On Gothic road toward Schofield Pass


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

1UP ftw.


----------



## trailmax (Jun 29, 2011)

My econokart


----------



## hammy35 (Jan 2, 2009)

@trailmax - nice Fit! I had an '08 I bought new. Loved it.

I recently sold my BMW and bought a beater -

(crappy cell phone pic...)


----------



## trailmax (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks hammy. i love my fit but, would kill for about 100 more ponies and at least 50ft/lb of torque. 

i might just get together with some of my engineering friends and mock up a one off supercharger.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

trailmax said:


> thanks hammy. i love my fit but, would kill for about 100 more ponies and at least 50ft/lb of torque.
> 
> i might just get together with some of my engineering friends and mock up a one off supercharger.


KraftWerks: Fit Base Supercharger Systems


----------



## DosNueve (Feb 18, 2012)

My beater Rodeo. Its been rear ended twice, backed into once and rolled about this time last year. 240,000 miles and still going _(knock on wood)._
Picture was taken earlier this year. Was kind-of a bad day got a flat on the Rodeo and broke my chain on the Jabber, go figure it was Friday the 13th.


----------



## dukefenix (Mar 2, 2012)

Whats better? Mount the bike on the back or the top of the car? or is it just a preference thing?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

DosNueve said:


> My beater Rodeo. Its been rear ended twice, backed into once and rolled about this time last year. 240,000 miles and still going _(knock on wood)._
> Picture was taken earlier this year. Was kind-of a bad day got a flat on the Rodeo and broke my chain on the Jabber, go figure it was Friday the 13th.


Rolled? As in over or rolled over the odometer?


----------



## ExpoGeorgia (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice 1st gen 4runner! I've always loved the 2 door removable hard top


----------



## DosNueve (Feb 18, 2012)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Rolled? As in over or rolled over the odometer?


Hit a patch of black ice. Luckily it only rolled once and the ground was soft so the roof or rack didn't get crushed.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

That's intense! Glad you and your vehicle made it out unscathed!


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

DosNueve said:


> Hit a patch of black ice. Luckily it only rolled once and the ground was soft so the roof or rack didn't get crushed.


Welcome to the AAAA. (Automotive Aerial Acrobatic Association)


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Those rims


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

I wasn't going to say anything, but since this guy did...

THOSE RIMS ARE FUGLY. No wonder why you flipped it, you probably have some cheap a$$ tires on this cheap a$$ rims. Wow.


----------



## jij0226 (Jan 31, 2012)

When not riding singletracks I ride everywhere else


----------



## DosNueve (Feb 18, 2012)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> That's intense! Glad you and your vehicle made it out unscathed!


It was very intense for about an hour, then bummed cause i had to fork out 300 for the tow truck than another 200 for a new windshield. Their went my 29er funds. I looks like crap now, dents everywhere but it still drives and its paid for.



SuperSlow35th said:


> Welcome to the AAAA. (Automotive Aerial Acrobatic Association)


HaHa......thanks....I guess


----------



## Aviators (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol. I don't lose any races tithe trailhead.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

DosNueve said:


> It was very intense for about an hour, then bummed cause i had to fork out 300 for the tow truck than another 200 for a new windshield. Their went my 29er funds. I looks like crap now, dents everywhere but it still drives and its paid for.
> 
> HaHa......thanks....I guess


$300 to pull it out?!? That's highway robbery. I could have pulled it out with a nylon strap, a winch, a 26" wheel, some midgets and a horse.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Aviator - Nice AMG - More pics.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Those rims





ProjectDan35 said:


> I wasn't going to say anything, but since this guy did...
> 
> THOSE RIMS ARE FUGLY. No wonder why you flipped it, you probably have some cheap a$$ tires on this cheap a$$ rims. Wow.


Lol, everyones a critic. Those rims actually looked better when the car was rightside up and the wheels were in one piece.










And actually I had 225/35/18 Kumho Ecsta MX's on all corners. That car had a built suspension and brake setup, I had another set of Kosei's in 17's with Kumho Victaracers for auto-x duty. I flipped it because some ******nozzle in a minivan sideswiped me into a highway barrier at 70mph.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Yea still looks ricey.....


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

meh, good thing it was my car and not yours then huh.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Lol, everyones a critic. Those rims actually looked better when the car was rightside up and the wheels were in one piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


225's? My dick is longer then those are wide. Haha.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*The car was trying to commit suicide*



ProjectDan35 said:


> I wasn't going to say anything, but since this guy did...
> 
> THOSE RIMS ARE FUGLY. No wonder why you flipped it, you probably have some cheap a$$ tires on this cheap a$$ rims. Wow.


... and I guess not enough downforce from that wing, eh?

Meh... that, and nothing worse in ice and snow than a 35 series tire. May as well put a snow saucer under each corner.

You need a set of winter shoes, son! 65 series steelie pizza cutters with Blizzacks.



ProjectDan35 said:


> 225's? My dick is longer then those are wide. Haha.


I'll bet that car sees a lot more ... you know, than your... you know! :thumbsup:

Heck, my and my wife's Audis both have 235s on em. Pretty standard for semi-sporty small cars.

Klassy!!


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Lol, everyones a critic. Those rims actually looked better when the car was rightside up and the wheels were in one piece.


Because racecar.


----------



## DosNueve (Feb 18, 2012)

the-one1 said:


> $300 to pull it out?!?


That's what i said....the tow truck company has a contract with the sheriffs department so i had to use the guy they called in. I could have pulled it out with my truck but they wouldn't let me. oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Aviators (Apr 23, 2007)

dirt diggler said:


> Aviator - Nice AMG - More pics.


Thanks!


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

very nice.. here's my little C
The trunk will fit my bikes with the seat post and wheels removed.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

ProjectDan35 said:


> 225's? My dick is longer then those are wide. Haha.


Ok Ron Jeremy. Thats the widest tire you can fit under a protege without rolling the fenders or hacking the inner fender wells. And being a 2400 lbs car on a tire thats as close to an R compound as you can get a DOT, they worked just fine. Maybe the 315's going under my current car would make you feel better?



pimpbot said:


> Meh... that, and nothing worse in ice and snow than a 35 series tire. May as well put a snow saucer under each corner.


Good thing I live in a place that gets snow for 5 days maybe once every 10 years. And actually I had a set of the factory 17 inch racing harts with some cheapo depot cooper avenger all seasons that worked just fine for those rare snow days. Put it this way, we get so little snow that I daily drive my 02 camaro SS with z rated summer tires year round.



eurospek said:


> Because racecar.


It may have been slow in a straight line but there were quite a few corvette and viper owners that were upset when it came to killing cones.


----------



## Aviators (Apr 23, 2007)

dirt diggler said:


> very nice.. here's my little C
> The trunk will fit my bikes with the seat post and wheels removed.


Sweet! No dice on the trunk for me, do your rear seats fold down and allow more space or is that just in the trunk? That's the one thing that this car could use- folding rear seats.

Thule raceway 3bike that I recently purchased seems to do a great job though.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Aviator,
Not on this model, but a W203 C55 has folding seats. There is no off the shelf reciever hitch available. Well there is one, but pricey. I can fit either my road bike, 29-er SS or 26-er SS, again with seatpost and wheels removed. I am not in favor of attaching a rear trunk rack because of the paint and what damage a rear can do.


----------



## Aviators (Apr 23, 2007)

dirt diggler said:


> Aviator,
> Not on this model, but a W203 C55 has folding seats. There is no off the shelf reciever hitch available. Well there is one, but pricey. I can fit either my road bike, 29-er SS or 26-er SS, again with seatpost and wheels removed. I am not in favor of attaching a rear trunk rack because of the paint and what damage a rear can do.


Yeah, I hear you there.

Unfortunately it was my only option- I wasn't putting the 1 hitch that "sorta" works on an AMG and roof was out as my only intent of having a rack on this car is to be able to ride after work once the time changes - and a rack wouldn't get into the parking garage of my building.

I'm very pleased w/ the raceway given the only contact point rests are in the recessed license plate well and then on the top of the trunk and there's a lot of surface area. And then of course the rubberized cables on top/bottom (but no sides).

Re-spraying the trunk if it ever got scratched isn't that costly given I'm confident the worst that would happen is a scratch. Note - it comes off in under 90 seconds (and goes back on in the same) I DO know that leaving it on plus heat can warp - Thule mentions this w/ Merc's due to their thin bumper covers <I presume lots of modern cars>

I'm pleased w/ the solution in that it's the best option out of a lot of not good options that leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I just purchased a 2008 GMC Canyon extended cab, with 6' bed. It's my first vehicle. No more borrowing sedans and minvans from my parents. I'm still considering different bike racking solutions. The bike is not secured in the picture below.


----------



## xxaaronp5xx (Mar 10, 2012)

*getting some of that good milage*

i still look at this picture and have no idea how this works... but it does. i fit my cpc patriot in the back of my toyota prius with 4 people in the car!! I'm really thinking about getting a bike rack for the top. any ideas on what to get?


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

After three months if waiting for the wife's car or my don to bring my truck home I finally picked up a,roof rack for my Mini. Now I can get to the trail when I want.


----------



## thekevin (Mar 19, 2012)

I just bought this 3 weeks ago as a commuter car. 2012 Chevy Cruze 2LT RS, 1.4 turbo, 6 speed manual. It has averaged 35mpg on the first 2200 miles.


Crap, I can't post pics yet, but in 7 more posts I will be able to


----------



## thekevin (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok, here is a pic.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Thats actually a really good looking little ride. If they didnt feel so underpowered to me id probably be in one.


----------



## thekevin (Mar 19, 2012)

They are defimately not a race car, but with the turbo and the 6 speed manual it still has plenty get up and go. Its hard to get much power and still achieve 40mpg. I traded in my crew cab z71 gmx on it that was getting 17mpg. I drive right at 100 miles a day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

thekevin said:


> They are defimately not a race car, but with the turbo and the 6 speed manual it still has plenty get up and go. Its hard to get much power and still achieve 40mpg. I traded in my crew cab z71 gmx on it that was getting 17mpg. I drive right at 100 miles a day.


I'm with ya...I just bought a sonic with the same power train and it's got plenty of power for day-to-day and is a blast to drive. I also replaced a truck with my sonic and am glad for the 35mpg (city). Gas for that truck was killing me.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah im about to be in the same boat. My 350+hp camaro gets right at 19 around town and takes no less than 91 octane (though the e85 convert thought has crossed my mind). Chevrolet took a step in the right direction replacing the aveo with the sonic.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

*Same engine choices*



steadite said:


> I'm with ya...I just bought a sonic with the same power train and it's got plenty of power for day-to-day and is a blast to drive. I also replaced a truck with my sonic and am glad for the 35mpg (city). Gas for that truck was killing me.


My sister just got a Sonic. Both her and my dad compared it to the Cruze, and they both agreed that the engine (1.8 NA , auto in this case) felt much better in the smaller and lighter Sonic.

I found the Sonic to be quite fun to drive. It's a little go-kart. After taking a look at other cars in the segment at the Toronto auto show, I found the Sonic to be much more desirable than many vehicles in its class.

Here's our vehicles together. They match.


----------



## werdnash2002 (Mar 21, 2012)

2007 Camry Hybrid, almost as good mileage as my bike


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

Don't have the bike yet but this will be its every day ride 06 Hemi ram 









its oh god where the hell are you taking me ride, 92 whats left of a wrangler.


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

fits perfect in the back of my 4Runner with the seats down  looking at getting a hitch rack or making one


----------



## HAL 9000 (Apr 4, 2008)

My F-450 King Ranch 4x4 chillin' at the Hermosa Creek trailhead this last summer.

11 mpg on good day!!










We did bolam pass to hotel draw ride and had a cooler full of beer for post ride refreshment.

What a great day it was


----------



## ratpatrol (Apr 4, 2012)

1973 Land Rover Series III. or the F250 when I can get it away from the wife


----------



## ratpatrol (Apr 4, 2012)

HAL,

We get 15mph with our 250 KR or does the 1 ton make that much difference?


----------



## HAL 9000 (Apr 4, 2008)

ratpatrol said:


> HAL,
> 
> We get 15mph with our 250 KR or does the 1 ton make that much difference?


It's a 450 a ton and a half it will pull a battleship however even with a a gale banks programmer and air filter unloaded i'll average 11-12 mpg towing a trailer around 9 mpg and with our 11" camper 8 mpg.

I traded a 06' F 350 6.0L dually for this KR with 125K miles on it and sorta regret it sometimes the 6.0L got much better mileage and with a programer would get 11 mpg with the camper and 12 mpg pulling a trailer.

The 08' 6.4L and the damn regeneration cycle just kills my MPG along with it being a really massive truck my old 350 dually drove like a sports car compared to this behemoth.

However I really like the "man truck" as my wife likes to call it until I have to fill it up


----------



## ratpatrol (Apr 4, 2012)

HAL,
Guess I didn't realize you have the ton & half. 

I had an F350 with the 7.4 when they first came out ended up trading it in on an '02 F250 2x4 6.0. The 7.4 drove like an old Duece & half...too much for the wife and not very citified either. We traded the '02 6.0 for the BAT (big azz truck- 250 KR 4x4) as the wife calls it. 

The BAT is unchipped and when at sea level gets 20mpg but here in the high desert is down to 12-15 town/HWY. Perhaps it is time to chip it.

Regardless, you have a nice ride and would blend right in with the" Man Truck" around here.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Apr 4, 2008)

ratpatrol said:


> Regardless, you have a nice ride and would blend right in with the" Man Truck" around here.


thanks it's way more truck than i'll ever need and my dreams of a 35' fifth wheel camper for it have been put on the back burner by mrs.hal 9000 since she wants new flooring, kitchen and bathrooms for the house.

look into getting a programmer chip for your 6.0 i had a bully dog power pup on mine and have a gale banks on the 6.4 and next time your in the truck market go for the 6.7 every single 08-10 owner i've talked to that has got a 11' or 12' 6.7 loves them over the 6.4 powerstroke.


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

My other rides ride.


----------



## VentEnterSearch87 (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't like this rack, but it came with the Jeep and I can't afford another!


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

My dirty Accord. I contemplated getting a hitch rack but found a deal on the roof setup that I couldn't resist. I have the basket on there for added versatility but have a third HighRoller I can throw on in place of the basket. I have been very happy with everything, and love how I don't have to remove front wheels and how I can use the same rack for my road and mountain bikes.


----------



## efrascon (Aug 21, 2011)

Here is mine, I don't like the home made hitch rack too much (I feel like it will toss the bike at any corner or bump). The 4300 fairly fits at the back of the 3rd row seat without the front tire. I'm switching to 29er so is time to improve the rack because it wil not fit inside anymore.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's mine, finally dumped the roof rack, I'm getting about 4 miles more per, still just getting 16 but it's better than the 12


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## 78Scotch (Dec 21, 2011)

I see a lot of nice rides on nice rides in here.


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

nice car and racks here, wish I could post mine already


----------



## SAL9000 (Apr 16, 2010)

2011 Infiniti G37x
2011 Specialized Stumpjumper Expert FSR


----------



## HoustonRider (Apr 7, 2012)

FTW !


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

sfgiantsfan said:


> View attachment 688625
> Here's mine, finally dumped the roof rack, I'm getting about 4 miles more per, still just getting 16 but it's better than the 12


China Camp?


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

I used to put the bikes inside but sick and tired of having to take off the wheels and lower the seat... so I bought a Saris Bones 3 which has worked much better.

Kind of weird driving a car with 488rwhp with a bike rack on it though... so I only put the rack on when I'm actually heading to the trails.


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

from this past weekend, i think the lighting was really nice early in the morning in auburn, ca...


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice car cohen, how do you like the M3? I've been looking at something to replace my GT (see above post) and have been considering the four door M3. 

I have so much time and money invested into my GT that it will be hard to let her go (if I decided not to keep it) but I want something more comfortable and practical for daily driving duties.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

51 pages... about 20 of which are e-peen pissing contests and flamebait...

and not a single explorer? wow. was hoping for visuals to see whats the best way to set mine up without just chucking the bike in the back.


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

CBRsteve said:


> Nice car cohen, how do you like the M3? I've been looking at something to replace my GT (see above post) and have been considering the four door M3.
> 
> I have so much time and money invested into my GT that it will be hard to let her go (if I decided not to keep it) but I want something more comfortable and practical for daily driving duties.


i love the m3, it replaced an e39 m5 that i had for almost 10 years...loved that car as well, but i didn't need as much space any more with only one of my kids still at home, and my requirements were two sets of golf clubs and three people in the car, so the m3 is about as good as you can get. i think it's gorgeous, and it is really a great compromise of handling, performance and comfort. all of the new tech works really seamlessly now too which is also nice. there is enough space to tuck a couple of people in the back (not for a really long ride though), and the trunk has a good amount of room. i love the dual clutch transmission, wouldn't have it any other way. we thought about getting the sedan but we saw the coupe and loved the lines. i have almost 15k miles on mine and the only problem i've had is a faulty tpms sensor...these cars have been pretty reliable, as was my m5.

your gt is gorgeous...


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

big terry said:


> 51 pages...
> 
> and not a single explorer? .


My Aviator is basically a glorified Explorer 












cohenfive said:


> i love the m3, it replaced an e39 m5 that i had for almost 10 years....


Nice looking M3, great car. If I had the means it would be towards the top of my list. I had an e46 328i a few years back.


----------



## cesaros (Apr 22, 2012)

2010 Mazdaspeed3

Just ordered a Yakima roof rack, so I won't have to toss my bike in the hatch anymore.


----------



## Prexus2005 (Mar 18, 2005)

*2005 Infiniti G35 Coupe*


----------



## tdg1x07 (Apr 17, 2012)

2004 Sentra Se-r Spec V. Although i don't have pics of the bike in the car i use a less than painless approach. Pop both wheels off. toss em in the trunk and set the frame on the back seats. :thumbsup: for sporty four doors.


----------



## trailmax (Jun 29, 2011)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Ok Ron Jeremy. Thats the widest tire you can fit under a protege without rolling the fenders or hacking the inner fender wells. And being a 2400 lbs car on a tire thats as close to an R compound as you can get a DOT, they worked just fine. Maybe the 315's going under my current car would make you feel better?
> 
> Good thing I live in a place that gets snow for 5 days maybe once every 10 years. And actually I had a set of the factory 17 inch racing harts with some cheapo depot cooper avenger all seasons that worked just fine for those rare snow days. Put it this way, we get so little snow that I daily drive my 02 camaro SS with z rated summer tires year round.
> 
> It may have been slow in a straight line but there were quite a few corvette and viper owners that were upset when it came to killing cones.


Actually if your flipped mazda was in fact a mazdaspeed protege it would've weighed 2850lbs and if not a mazdaspeed and was just a base protege 2640lbs.

Even if you replaced all your body panels to carbon fiber and ripped out all interior sound deadening insulation, remove all seats except a carbon recaro driver seat and replace all your suspension arms and lower body reinforcement with titanium there is no way you can drop 450lbs from the body and chassis.

If it was a base it would've been more feasible to drop 240lbs from the modification and lightening process mentioned above.

Killing cones? Are you seriously comparing your protege to vipers and corvettes in a auto x stage? a base mini cooper will kill your car and vipers and corvettes. Hell a fiat 500 will kill anything produced today. You want more? a 1988 CRX HF bone stock will smoke a $400k ferrari 458 italia in an auto x. Auto x is won with any car with the shortest wheel base that has the agility to go through slaloms with quick body rotation.

Are you claiming your 17in racing harts are good race wheels? NO... racing harts are heavy as hell and real racers on a budget will run enkei rpf1 (lightweight cast) because of their strength to weight ratio. If you are serious about functionality you would have a set of rays/volks racing te37 or ce28 (forged) in the proper width so you don't add weight.

I don't even race and have a set of ssr type c's on my honda fit (couple pages back in this thread) to increase agility on the street and get better fuel economy. The type c's are the lightest forged 16 inch wheels you can buy at 11.1lbs per wheel shod with continental extreme contacts (19lbs per) lightest high performance street tires equal to the weight of general exclaim uhp's.

I get really annoyed when people claim knowledge when it is false AND ridiculous. Please go about just driving your daily commuter camaro because your fallacies of your "race car" makes me laugh and you may fool others with your lies and guestimations but, the real racers will come out and call you out on your claims.

p.s. unless you had a full custom showa/ohlins dampers with custom valving and adjust ability of compression and rebound with match rated springs with corner balancing and special super negative camber with race day positive front toe, with full on stiffer suspension bushings, you can't call it a suspension setup. All you have are suspension mods. Did you at least have adjustable coilover suspension on that protege or were you just running "sport springs"?


----------



## darkz (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## noutasu (Apr 24, 2012)

*SUZUKI / Jimny　4×4SUSPENSION*

Tranceporter Nagano Japan


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Darth Vader



darkz said:


>


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

trailmax said:


> Actually if your flipped mazda was in fact a mazdaspeed protege it would've weighed 2850lbs and if not a mazdaspeed and was just a base protege 2640lbs.
> 
> Even if you replaced all your body panels to carbon fiber and ripped out all interior sound deadening insulation, remove all seats except a carbon recaro driver seat and replace all your suspension arms and lower body reinforcement with titanium there is no way you can drop 450lbs from the body and chassis.
> 
> ...


Mind telling me who pissed in your cereal this morning? And if you are going to pick a fight try a little reading comprehension.

Where to start...

The 2400 vs 2800 lbs comment. The car once I was done modifying it sat at 24XX without driver with a full tank of gas. This was sitting on a calibrated scale at Thunder Valley Raceway, in Noble, OK. My Camaro (fully optioned t-top automatic SS) weighs in at just under 3600 on the same scale in the same attire. So Id say its pretty accurate.

As far as the racing harts being good wheels? Try reading again. I had the stock racing harts with some cheap all seasons for bad weather use. The daily driver wheels were Kosei Racing Tune Pentas in 18x7.5 with 215/35/18 Kumho Ecsta MX's. My auto-x and track duty wheels were 17" Kosei K1's with Falken Azenis RT615's in 215/45/17.

Suspension Mods? Lets start with I replaced all the heavy stamped steel underbracing on the car with GT Spec tubular aluminum units (front ladder brace, rear track arms, front strut tower brace....you get the idea.), then lets move on to replacing the stock Tokico HP Blue struts with Tokico Illumina 5 ways on AWR race springs (Thats anthony woodford racing, the guys that built the speed world challenge proteges). I also had the entirity of the stock rubber bushings replaced with 96 durometer polyurethane pieces. Then we'll go ahead and get into the brakes, 11.5 slotted and dimpled EBC turbo grooves with EBC red stuff pads for track duty and green stuff for street.

My flipped protege was a 2001 Protege MP3, my second protege was a 2003 (gen 1) mazdaspeed protege. Ive been toe to toe with vettes and vipers on track days, yes they killed me in the straights (actually a stock c5 vette was about on par with my mazdaspeed considering the turbo upgrade and tuning but thats niether here nor there), but id rail them in the corners.

And the fact that you claim to be a "real racer" and claim a continental extreme contact to be a high performance tires makes me chuckle. The whole point of my intial statement is tire width is a pointless comparison. The world challenge proteges ran 235's. Thats 2-3 inches less than alot of factory cars nowadays, and they were plenty competetive.


----------



## trailmax (Jun 29, 2011)

Congrats on your heavy online research in what suspension, brakes, and chassis pieces are available for your old protege and writing all down here stating it was all on your car. 

Love how you "claim" weight and this and that. I never said I was a racer, I'm just in the tuning and racing industry and know some facts about cars and racing. 

So easy to claim any and everything when you don't have any data to back up your claims. You basically had a protege with minor bolt-ons and rice-master painted calipers. I think you get on your protege forum and find a heavily modded protege and pull their mod list and claim you had them on your car. 

As for tires, unless you're dumb enough to ride on street legal semi slicks for daily driving and in your opinion you deem them high performance street tires then be my guest. Toyo T1R's probably the best street tires ever made are discontinued and were heavy as hell. 

One thing that gave you away as a wannabe was your daily driving wheel choice and you consistently make claims of all these other tires and wheel combos for your race day fantasies but, you have no picture to prove anyone wrong!

Even now, you could've shut my instigating ass with some engine bay, undercar on lift, day of suspension install, and some corner balance scale pics but you lack all proof and just make empty claims. 

Thank you for playing. 





Also, Prexus2005 your G is looking so sexy and clean! Love the sight of a clean black coupe with simple body lines.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

trailmax said:


> Congrats on your heavy online research in what suspension, brakes, and chassis pieces are available for your old protege and writing all down here stating it was all on your car.
> 
> Love how you "claim" weight and this and that. I never said I was a racer, I'm just in the tuning and racing industry and know some facts about cars and racing.
> 
> ...


Ok Tonto. I'll play your game since you still cant read and you insist on calling me a liar. Both of which irritate the hell out of me. Rice painted calipers? Go back and read that and tell me where I ever mentioned calipers? On my MP3 I did have the calipers powder coated blue. The green and red stuff I was referring to are different EBC brake pad compounds. They just so happen to color code them.

And im only going to post links to the images as to not whore this thread out anymore than it is. And actually mods if you wouldnt mind moving this mindless drabble to its own thread Id very much appreciate it. :thumbsup:

2001 Mp3 (pre flip on the 18" kosei racing tune pentas with the MX's)

https://www.mazdas247.com/members/TXMazdaSpeeder/thundervalley/file 085.jpg

2001 Mp3 (flipped)

https://www.mazdas247.com/members/TXMazdaSpeeder/wreck/P1010009.JPG

2003 MazdaSpeed Protege

https://www.mazdas247.com/members/TXMazdaSpeeder/mspshowpics2008/S5030493.jpg (this picture was on a set of 17 inch enkei evo 5's with falken ziex ze512 tires in 215/45/17)

03 MazdaSpeed Protege (engine bay shot you asked for)

https://www.mazdas247.com/members/TXMazdaSpeeder/okshowpics/enginebay.jpg

03 MazdaSpeed Protege (ebc turbo groove rotors and ebc green stuff pads, in that pic with the factory tokico blue struts)

https://www.mazdas247.com/members/TXMazdaSpeeder/brakes/P1010013.jpg

Picture of my Mp3 at an auto-x (i have more of these if youd like, it was shortly after I got it, so it was still on the stock racing harts, i dont have any pics handy of the kosei k1's)

https://www.mazdas247.com/members/TXMazdaSpeeder/autox/211.jpg

my 02 camaro SS

https://www.mazdas247.com/members/TXMazdaSpeeder/35thannivss/Img_0859.jpg

02 camaro SS at the drag strip.....

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hph...83448642362_1114485081_30926154_1248121_n.jpg

And just to verify my ownership heres a pic of my Giant in front of my SS.

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hph...221201038_1114485081_32759489_499051242_n.jpg

Is there anything else youd like me to prove you wrong on?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Yuck


----------



## cesaros (Apr 22, 2012)

Just installed my Yak rack.

Love my overpowered fail-Wheel-Drive grocery getter :thumbsup:


----------



## blammo585 (Apr 24, 2012)

I have an 04 Trailblazer and an 02 Mountaineer. I just got a Rhode Gear 4 bike hitch rack. I wasn't sure about keeping it, but I used it tonight for the first time with 3 bikes and I like it.

Just curious, what's the most bikes anyone's carried on their vehicle?


----------



## alor14582 (Jan 19, 2008)

Acura tl type-s with sea suckers


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

96 exploder xlt with a free-to-me 2 bike rack. Can fit a 3rd in the back with plenty of room for all our gear.

*****es need to put out for fuel!

Sent from my Droid Charge using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

edited


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Just ditched my trunk rack and had Three Yak Frontloaders installed on permanent "landing pads". Good way to go for a vehicle that won't support a standard mount roof rack.


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

My '07 Honda Civic with Yakima Roof Rack Bike Hauler


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

noutasu said:


> Tranceporter Nagano Japan


I've seen those over in Japan and loved the looks of them. Got a chance to drive there as well. Found it odd shifting on the left side.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

crux said:


> I've seen those over in Japan and loved the looks of them. Got a chance to drive there as well. Found it odd shifting on the left side.


Agreed, I have had the chance to drive a few different RHD japanese cars and its really odd trying to shift with the left hand. It might have been easier (in my head at least) if the shift gates were reversed. Also going through drive thrus here suck lol.


----------



## Aviators (Apr 23, 2007)

Rack and bike upgrade.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

My bike's ride is a 2003 Ford Ranger XLT. This truck has been so good to me since I bought her back in 2006...she had 34,000 miles on her then..now she is all the way up to 232,000 miles with just oil changes and minor wear and tear...still going strong. Ford Tough! 









I am sure most of you know where this picture was taken at..


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Cross posted from the Camping Vehicle Passion thread.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Our combination road trip & camping machine.

1997 Ford E-350 with 7.3L Power Stroke Diesel, Quigley 4x4 conversion.
When we bought it the interior had a captain's chair & cabinets along both walls.
I since replaced the captain's chair with a bench seat that folds into a bed. Still need to do some more work on the cabinets to get them to fit when the bed is folded out.
On the back I have a North Shore Rack NRS-6.

Trail head camping in the South Chilcotin.










5 people & 5 bikes down to Moab.










Sometimes having a 4x4 high clearance vehicle allows you to get to some high trail heads.

https://forums.mtbr.com/attachments...camping-vehicle-passion-aug09_276__medium.jpg


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

2005 Audi A4. Looks pretty good in pictures, even those taken with a cellphone.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Just sold mine 6 months ago or so with 100k miles. A pig off the line (mine was a 1.8t, the 2.0t is better) but an awesome road trip car. Kinda miss it now that we've got the family hauler Tiguan.



TenSpeed said:


> 2005 Audi A4. Looks pretty good in pictures, even those taken with a cellphone.


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

My Thule on my old GTI. Got a Seasucker sitting on my table waiting to get unboxed when I get home from out of town. Can't wait to try it out on my new car.


----------



## x60183 (Apr 22, 2012)

A Specialized Hard Rock 29 disc and a Specialized Myka 29 disc laid in with no tire attached... blanket thrown over top to protect the paint... tires laid on top... Gaylord Lid fiberglass truck lid and bedrug inside:










It's a '78 Chevy C10, 305 V8, TH350 3-speed auto, 3.07 rear, AC, AM radio w/ FM Converter, Silverado package with silver interior trim, black on red. Just turned 40k original miles:










And the back.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

That is a clean old pickup. Very nice. I had a 72 that I miss everyday. But, it had a 454 out of a 91(I think?) 454 SS. It was stupid quick in a straight line but the brakes sucked and and it had no power steering. Deathtrap to say the least.


----------



## prefixie (Apr 11, 2012)

95 Audi S6 Avant. I can easily put two bikes in the back without dismantling them, and if I need to several on the roof.


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Sometimes having a 4x4 high clearance vehicle allows you to get to some high trail heads.


Sweet van but high clearance with ground effects?


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Mine is a 2000 Jeep Cherokee Sport. It + Kids+ large hitch mount bike rack = good time for all. On vacations however my Girlfriends Kia minivan goes too. With 5 kids between us, we need all the room we can get.

I will post a pic of the Jeep with my bike on it when I get the chance to take one.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

This is for our camping trips


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Freshly built rack for my truck bed to hold 3 bikes now


----------



## streetrocket (May 17, 2010)

my new 10-bike carrier trailer


----------



## JunkBoy (Jan 9, 2012)

Really liked the 1 Up but it was just too much for me. Ended up getting a Yakima Hold Up 2 and I have no complaints!


----------



## Seanst34 (Jun 3, 2012)

2011 Nissan maxima SE with Yakima roof rack and viper mount. Just upgraded from thule trunk rack. Will post pics soon


----------



## digbmx4130 (Aug 17, 2011)

2010 Malibooty


----------



## q714 (Jun 4, 2012)

I can't posts images as I'm too noob. :nono:

Anyways, Yakima 48" bars on Q Towers w/ one Yakima Copperhead rail and one Rocky Mounts rail. Mounted atop a 2008 Mazsdpeed 3.:thumbsup:


----------



## EllsEpiffer (Apr 25, 2012)

upgrades 
from my old 2003 Pontiac Grand Am with my 2008 Gary Fisher Marlin HT (and my bf's Stumpjumper) on a Saris Bones rack:








to my "new" 1999 Saab 9-3 2.0t with my 2009 Ellsworth Epiphany (bf still has the Stumpjumper ) on my Thule roof rack (Valentine's day gift. I got him new wheels)








...both bike and car have had upgrades, but this is my most recent pic of the two hugging


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

t is for turbo! I always kind of liked Saab's. Almost bought the wife a Saabaru.


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

EllsEpiffer said:


> to my "new" 1999 Saab 9-3 2.0t with my 2009 Ellsworth Epiphany (bf still has the Stumpjumper ) on my Thule roof rack (Valentine's day gift. I got him new wheels)


There will always be a special place in my heart for Saab too, I had a 2000 9-5 SE (3.0 V6T) the car was so comfy and great to drive but after 50k, the thing exploded into a million trips to the mechanic. You are way better off with the 9-3 AND the 2.3T....Yours looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

SuperSlow35th said:


> t is for turbo! I always kind of liked Saab's. *Almost bought the wife a Saabaru.*


Which isn't even close to a real Saab. I own one of these bastard step childs.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

LordDRIFT said:


>


Sick :thumbsup:


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

No longer sporting the Enduro, now running a Stumpjumper.


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

badass tacoma and enduro! stumpjumpers are sick too though. i like tacomas too if you cant tell from my username haha


----------



## HoustonRider (Apr 7, 2012)

I posted my 2011 F250 SuperDuty a few months back.

Got rid of it for something for more practical.

A 2012 F250 Superduty !! FTW!









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 ( and you don't have one)


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I must be missing something


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I do like that Taco as well...I could just never force myself to buy a truck with that little of bed space. Other than that they do look cool.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

HoustonRider said:


> I posted my 2011 F250 SuperDuty a few months back.
> 
> Got rid of it for something for more practical.
> 
> ...


Im really not trying to be a *****, so please dont take this the wrong way. But I work at Ford, and with the maintenence cost of those things I can not even fathom how people can afford to drive them daily? Especially the new ones with the urea tanks.


----------



## nkfry (Jun 5, 2012)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Im really not trying to be a *****, so please dont take this the wrong way. But I work at Ford, and with the maintenence cost of those things I can not even fathom how people can afford to drive them daily? Especially the new ones with the urea tanks.


Emissions deleting software: 3 words that will void warranty, net better mileage, and up to 175HP bump with the right tuning on the Scorpion engines. lol

I work in the Diesel performance industry and you wouldn't believe how many guys take a 50K+ truck right off the lot and delete the emissions systems. :smilewinkgrin:

I don't have the authority to post pics yet but my ride rides in a 415HP 2001 Dodge 2500 Cummins,


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I do like that Taco as well...I could just never force myself to buy a truck with that little of bed space. Other than that they do look cool.


yeah i see what you mean. i drive a tacoma too but with a 6ft bed and its perfect for me. i can definitely see how its not big enough for some people though


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I do like that Taco as well...I could just never force myself to buy a truck with that little of bed space. Other than that they do look cool.


It is my 3rd one since 93, in that time, I haven't ever done anything other than routine maintenance and brakes. They are easily one of the most reliable vehicles on the road... The bed space doesn't bother me. I have a 7x10 dump trailer to haul stuff in, besides, I love that I can use the excuse, I'd like to help you move, but my truck is worthless with the 5 foot bed


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> It is my 3rd one since 93, in that time, I haven't ever done anything other than routine maintenance and brakes. They are easily one of the most reliable vehicles on the road... The bed space doesn't bother me. I have a 7x10 dump trailer to haul stuff in, besides, I love that I can use the excuse, I'd like to help you move, but my truck is worthless with the 5 foot bed


i just realized that your on TW too haha i saw you post the other day in the show off your mountain bike thread haha im 113tac on there


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

mtbtacolover said:


> i just realized that your on TW too haha i saw you post the other day in the show off your mountain bike thread haha im 113tac on there


LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

new bike hauler


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks like a hot wheels car :thumbsup:


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

I like my truck


----------



## Intense29 (Apr 20, 2012)

New Grand Cherokee


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Loving that WRX. Can you throw up an interior shot?


----------



## kreater (Nov 11, 2004)

fresh GTI with One Up USA......


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Goozle63 (May 30, 2012)

My Cannondale rides on a Thule Bed Rider in the bed of my 2004 F-150.


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

The bike fits inside the trunk with the wheels off.










Also a cheap bike resides between the frame rails of this trailer and gets used when opportunities present.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Katz said:


> The bike fits inside the trunk with the wheels off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God, I miss Auto-x-ing my E30 M3!


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Lucky you. I wish I've ever had a chance to drive an E30 M. I still love those original Ms but for the money people are asking for them, I'd rather get an Elise.


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

After 10 months I finally have a picture of my bike hauler with a mountain bike on it, I drove all the way to Colorado just to take a picture.


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

my old bike hauler blew the engine, so now I have to wait a few days before I can pick up the new to me one... pics to follow when I get the bike rack and bike on.


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

raleigh talus riding an 02 silverado:thumbsup: sorry for the crappy picture tho lol


----------



## 89rodknocker (Jun 28, 2012)

I tow mine behing my 01 limited explorer.


----------



## alexplantman (May 1, 2006)

digbmx4130 said:


> 2010 Malibooty


How does that Saris hold up with three bikes?


----------



## Daleyridin (Mar 25, 2006)

Here's mine.


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is mine... I will have a few better pics as soon as I can download them off the camera...










On the back is a 2006 Mongoose XR-75 being held by a 4 bike Outbak reciever mounted rack.


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

ok, here are a few more to add. Finally got them downloaded off the camera


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I am liking the fork mount on that Jeep above. Very cool. How much drag do you get from the bike sitting like that when you on the highway?


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

TenSpeed said:


> I am liking the fork mount on that Jeep above. Very cool. How much drag do you get from the bike sitting like that when you on the highway?


Thanks. I have no idea about the drag. A Jeep may be the least aerodynamic vehicle made, so it may drag me down to 19.3 from 19.5 mpg on the highway.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Is there a kit to do that to the jeep? Blocking off the cargo area I mean


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Is there a kit to do that to the jeep? Blocking off the cargo area I mean


I made my own with plywood and roll of indoor/outdoor carpet for about $40. I've never found any exact plans, I did it with a little trial and error. There are a few different write ups on this thread on jeep forum that were helpful. Home made trunk cover for JK? - JeepForum.com


----------



## Roundel (Jun 19, 2006)

2003 V70 T5 with Curt 1.25 hitch and Yakima Holdup. Happy with everything.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I love Volvo wagons....except for those monster tail lights.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Like the OP, I drive a white, '91 Volvo 240 wagon. Its practically identical to the one pictured. Don't have a bike rack for the roof, just the back. I'm cheap. Plus, the roof is where the boats go!









I also drive an '84 Vanagon with a transplanted '91 Jetta engine.


----------



## Roundel (Jun 19, 2006)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> I love Volvo wagons....except for those monster tail lights.


I love the V70. I have a 2007 BMW Z4 Coupe that I rarely drive since I love the V70 so much.


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

Roundel said:


> 2003 V70 T5 with Curt 1.25 hitch and Yakima Holdup. Happy with everything.


Is this the way you always use the ratchet arm? On the frame instead of teh front tire? If so, how well does that work for you? How well does it work on the highway?


----------



## Roundel (Jun 19, 2006)

AtotheZ said:


> Is this the way you always use the ratchet arm? On the frame instead of teh front tire? If so, how well does that work for you? How well does it work on the highway?


You know, I never found the ratchet arm on the front tire satisfying, and I put felt on the inside of the ratchet arm so it doesn't scratch the finish. Works 100% and I've had the Volvo plus bike way faster than I'll admit on MTBR with no issues.

I was just too nervous to put the ratchet on the front tire, didn't seem like enough holding it to the car.


----------



## ugacdawg (Jul 9, 2009)

*2009 Mini Clubman JCW*

2009 Mini Clubman JCW


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

*My Tundra*

This is what I haul my bike around in. Yeah, I am a Toyota enthusiast before I got into MTB. Before this Tundra, I had a lifted tacoma. I'm kinda getting over the lifted truck scene and more into the outdoorsy/fitness stuff. Don't get me wrong though, I love driving my 35er on chrome aluminum wheels. lol.


----------



## iamunchien (Mar 30, 2008)

question for you guys with hitch racks on your vehicles.

do you guys leave them on your vehicles at all times or do you remove them?

my only concern is getting a ticket if I leave it on because it blocks the license plate.

or even if you don't leave it on, have any of you been ticketed by a cop for having the hitch block the license plate?


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

iamunchien said:


> question for you guys with hitch racks on your vehicles.
> 
> do you guys leave them on your vehicles at all times or do you remove them?
> 
> ...


I've left one on for years. Never pulled over. Never ticketed ... but I have heard of people being ticketed. I'm guessing they did something else to call attention to themselves or the just ran into a cop with a bone to pick.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

My Toyota FJ has seen almost as many miles on the dirt as the street.


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

Just bought the Cube to replace a Jeep Liberty. While it looks small, there is a lot of room inside and it's just fun to drive. Put up Yakima racks to haul the toys.


----------



## jesse101 (May 23, 2011)

here is mine..its a 2010 SVT Raptor, without a doubt it can get me to any trail :thumbsup:



the wife posing in front of the raptor after some offroad fun:









a bit dirty



























cleaned:


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

iamunchien said:


> question for you guys with hitch racks on your vehicles.
> 
> do you guys leave them on your vehicles at all times or do you remove them?
> 
> ...


ummm, I have heard of it happening, but has yet to happen to me. I guess it just depends on whose jurisdiction you are in and the mood of the cop that pulled you over. Not saying it wont ever happen, but I have not gotten a ticket yet because of the bike rack. I usually leave mine on most of the time.

Here in NY we have a plate on both sides of the vehicle, so I guess if they cant see the one in back, they can always look up front.


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

jesse101 said:


> here is mine..its a 2010 SVT Raptor, without a doubt it can get me to any trail :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> the wife posing in front of the raptor after some offroad fun:


beautiful truck. love those


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

Roundel said:


> You know, I never found the ratchet arm on the front tire satisfying, and I put felt on the inside of the ratchet arm so it doesn't scratch the finish. Works 100% and I've had the Volvo plus bike way faster than I'll admit on MTBR with no issues.
> 
> I was just too nervous to put the ratchet on the front tire, didn't seem like enough holding it to the car.


That is totally the wrong way to use that rack and I have seen someone have a bike fall off because they did what you're doing there. Not pretty when the bike comes off a rack at 60mph.


----------



## 29Spec (Jun 26, 2012)

jesse101 said:


> here is mine..its a 2010 SVT Raptor, without a doubt it can get me to any trail :thumbsup:


What is the gas mileage on that bad boy?


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Gallons per mile lol. Actually I think they get around 15mpg around town and either 17 or 19 on the highway. I have one outside my office door but its to hot and im to lazy to go look at the window sticker.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

29Spec said:


> What is the gas mileage on that bad boy?


0 city, 1 highway.


----------



## jesse101 (May 23, 2011)

I have consistently been getting 14-15mpg city, 19-20 hwy, i have the 5.4 with mods. In CA I Get better mileage. This isnt too far off from my old suburu impreza which also took premium. Also my old suburu couldnt jump 5 feet in the air off the showroom floor LOL actually it was 10, forgot about my Pismo Beach outing lol


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

hahaha, yup, heck of a truck. I love them and have them on the vehicle bucket list.... ever since they first came out, it was love at first sight for me. And I am not much of a Ford person outside the Mustang. Love my Dodge and Jeeps.


----------



## williamluke (Jul 13, 2012)

Absolute perfect rack,by Bsktball55.My goal is to get to 350K


----------



## jesse101 (May 23, 2011)

bandit1 said:


> hahaha, yup, heck of a truck. I love them and have them on the vehicle bucket list.... ever since they first came out, it was love at first sight for me. And I am not much of a Ford person outside the Mustang. Love my Dodge and Jeeps.


Thanks man, same here, I really like that Boss 302! Thing is beast! Would look killer sitting next to my raptor..maybe in a year or 2


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Jesse be careful jumping that thing. I've heard horror stories of people bending the frame doing that. It doesn't seem as if Ford beefed up the F150 frame any when they added all the suspension and stuff.


----------



## jesse101 (May 23, 2011)

Yes i heard the same thing, however...the individuals bending their frames did stupid crap along with modifying their leaf springs. I have been all over the forums. I am one of the original owners with the first batch of 6000, been to a ton of meets. Thw things i have seen done to this truck is something i will never do as i like my life LOL 

The biggest issue which was minimal was mapping the transmission for my batch (specific vins).

The whole bending frame ordeal is not of a concern, as the OEM frame is sufficient.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh ok, I haven't investigated. Just what i've heard through the grapevine working at ford. Glad to see its not a real issue with the factory trucks. If my employee discount worked on SVT vehicles I'd have one in a heartbeat.


----------



## jesse101 (May 23, 2011)

Yea that whole ordeal originated during a meet. A huge number of these people installed deaver leaf springs on their trucks. At this particular meet, there was a pretty good size kicker. The individuals hitting this kicker decided to do it at around 90mph. Make a long story short, the deaver springs caused the rear suspension to come down at a harder rate than normal, pushing a mass amount of force against the truck's stoppers, hence bending the frame. 

I spoke with the chief engineer at SVT, they left the frame as is, as it will help the suspension. If you make the frame too stiff, that force has to go somewhere, so other parts that are not suppose to absorb that amount of energy will, and will also effect the handling characteristics, making it more unstable. Granted you can upgrade those parts, but then you are looking at the 150k version not the 50k version lol. 

Granted not even i took my tuck 100mph offroad...i have done 60-80mph, but that was on wide open terrain and when i came across a kicker, i probably was doing 40-50mph at most. They had a ton of videos on youtube floating around showing what these guys did. It was insane, they were hitting this kicker so damn hard, the nose of the truck slammed down and knocked the camera off, both individuals came out of the truck and said "man i think we are going a bittoo fast, probably best if we slow it down" the front fender got damaged, mind you there is a nice skid plate underneath there.,

It caused a huge heat storm, cause SVT and Ford put on this particular event, and there were 20 some odd people with these springs and hitting this kicker. When Ford declined the repairs, they went rapid and posted claims on ever single thread, forum and email. 

The truck as is was designed to be a pre-runner, which it does very well in stock form, it was also designed to be a daily commuter, which it does that well in truck form. 

What these people did was abuse their trucks and expected ford to cut the bill. I sure as hell wouldnt even think about bringing it to a dealership after something like that and expect them to cover it. 

There were instances to where the rear diff locked up out on a trail, tow truck came out free of charge and took it to the nearest dealership and got it fixed at no cost to the owner. It happened during normal use, and the truck was designed to do this sort of thing and they knew that. 

Same deal with MTB frames, people fall off a cliff or hit a 20ft jump get a crack on their frame and expect the manufacturer to cut the bill...or when they install a longer fork than what the frame was designed to use. 

My ex worked at ford when this truck came out, and i was amazed to get it well under MSRP. This is one vehichle Ford and SVT did good by, except now they are pushing them out like cookie cutters, so R&D might be diminished a bit, as what it once was back in 2010.


----------



## jesse101 (May 23, 2011)

Here is a short vid of some of the R&D they did with the stock truck prior to release in 2010.

SVT Raptor - Anza-Borrego - YouTube


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

jesse101 said:


> Thanks man, same here, I really like that Boss 302! Thing is beast! Would look killer sitting next to my raptor..maybe in a year or 2


I like the Shelby GT500's myself, but hey, thats what the bucket list is for. I would like to get a brand new one and a 69 to put in the garage some day.


----------



## jesse101 (May 23, 2011)

Agreed lol!


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

I just have a boring Mazda6...


Roof Rackin! by Andrew Vicars, on Flickr


----------



## kunfumaster11 (Nov 11, 2010)

I love my mpg


----------



## FitForLifeMTBer (Apr 23, 2012)

2004 Subaru Forester XT.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

drizzoh said:


> I just have a boring Mazda6...
> 
> 
> Roof Rackin! by Andrew Vicars, on Flickr


ummm, boring? What do you consider not boring then?? LOL


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

bandit1 said:


> ummm, boring? What do you consider not boring then?? LOL


Lol I was being modest. It's one of the most modified 6's in the world.


----------



## airtime104 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Family Rig*

Here is our truck loaded from today's ride - 2011 Chevy Tahoe LTZ. She does'nt make it too far off the road because my wife would kill me (LOL), but it gets us to the trailhead.


----------



## coling (Jul 31, 2012)

*Jk*

Well it's a JEEP of course!

2008 JK X 2 dr
2" Daystar spacer lift with 2012 Rubicon shocks
AirAid Cold Air Intake
Catback MPRB freeflow exhaust
Infinity 12" subwoffer
Freedom top....

Mine gets me to the trailhead AND goes offroad


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

coling said:


> Well it's a JEEP of course!
> 
> 2008 JK X 2 dr
> 2" Daystar spacer lift with 2012 Rubicon shocks
> ...


NICE JK! I dabbled with mine for a bit before missing the power of a sportier car and my plans to move out west got pushed back....yours looks great! here was mine...


----------



## coling (Jul 31, 2012)

Beauty. Nothing like a good Jeep. Love your bumper, that's something I still need to invest in.

Sur wish I still had my ole '66 CJ5 though......:cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## coling (Jul 31, 2012)

And by your profile, it looks like by sportier you went with M// Power? I ran a 2003 330Xi for a few years before I had this JK. Love me some bimmer too.


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

coling said:


> Beauty. Nothing like a good Jeep. Love your bumper, that's something I still need to invest in.
> 
> Sur wish I still had my ole '66 CJ5 though......:cryin::cryin::cryin:


Awww yeah, very cool. That's probably what I'll get (CJ5) once my move out to CO is finalized in the next few months....I want to have a Jeep but my JK was a daily driver and didn't like that idea (especially with a 70 mile round trip commute)...I'd want it for a 2nd car so I can beat on it and not worry about how to get to work on Monday, lol.

I sold the Jeep and bought a 135i.....so, not an ///M but kind of close to the same power as an M3 (way more torque anyway)...it's tuned, suspension, exhaust, etc running about 355hp to the wheels or so, if I went to a Stage 2 tune, you can get 400hp out of it.....Love this car. The 330xi is a fantastic car, how'd you like the awd? Did you tune/modify it at all?


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Looks like ill be buying one of these in the next few months since they announced employee pricing on them.

2013 Ford Focus ST. 256bhp turbocharged 2.0L ecoboost 6 speed manual.


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

airtime104 said:


> Here is our truck loaded from today's ride - 2011 Chevy Tahoe LTZ. She does'nt make it too far off the road because my wife would kill me (LOL), but it gets us to the trailhead.


better to ask for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## coling (Jul 31, 2012)

f1rst 1 said:


> Awww yeah, very cool. That's probably what I'll get (CJ5) once my move out to CO is finalized in the next few months....I want to have a Jeep but my JK was a daily driver and didn't like that idea (especially with a 70 mile round trip commute)...I'd want it for a 2nd car so I can beat on it and not worry about how to get to work on Monday, lol.
> 
> I sold the Jeep and bought a 135i.....so, not an ///M but kind of close to the same power as an M3 (way more torque anyway)...it's tuned, suspension, exhaust, etc running about 355hp to the wheels or so, if I went to a Stage 2 tune, you can get 400hp out of it.....Love this car. The 330xi is a fantastic car, how'd you like the awd? Did you tune/modify it at all?


I never did much tuning to it, they are quite powerful as is. I loved the X personally. I drive back and forth over the Cascades on I90 frequently and the AWD never failed. I had all-weather Falkens and they did wonderfully. I could turn it off when I wanted (along witth the ESP..) and put all power to the rear. I also enjoyed having a bit more ground clearance than the i series. A final selling point for me was having non-staggered wheels. This meant I was able to rotate at my own discretion as well as shop for replacement wheel sets with more freedom.

I dig te 1-series, nice lines. Haven't been in one yet. If I get back to a BMW it will more than likely be an X6 or an E90 M3 sedan. a little more practical.

Cheers


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

Finally got to welding up a tow hitch on the old '48!


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

^^^ SWEET ride!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Love those "old" Jeeps!!


----------



## rogsim (May 4, 2012)

Finally got around to taking some pictures. 2011 WRB WRX with Curt hitch and Kuat Sherpa.


----------



## brapmaster (Aug 5, 2012)

My ride is an 02 Suzuki Intrude 800. Built a mtn bike rack for the back of my moto.
unfortunately i'm apparently too new to the forum to post a picture.


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

Heres one more for the M3 fans Ive seen here...
Just got the rack setup over the weekend and Im really excited to be able to use the M to haul my bike now instead of the work van. :thumbsup:


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Nickbm3 said:


> Heres one more for the M3 fans Ive seen here...
> Just got the rack setup over the weekend and Im really excited to be able to use the M to haul my bike now instead of the work van. :thumbsup:


Holy cow! That E30 is beautiful. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

f1rst 1 said:


> Holy cow! That E30 is beautiful. :thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## KiwiRob (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice E30, I hope you still have the original alloys, not sure those after market jobs really look the business.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

KiwiRob said:


> Nice E30, I hope you still have the original alloys, not sure those after market jobs really look the business.


Yup, definitely not era-correct. :nono:


----------



## kwxvii (Jun 29, 2010)

*My hauler 04 Toyota Sienna*

I used to haul the bikes inside the van. So I bought a trunk mounted rack (as my van does not have a hitch receiver).


----------



## jafstl38 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## jafstl38 (Mar 20, 2011)

drizzoh said:


> I just have a boring Mazda6...
> 
> 
> Roof Rackin! by Andrew Vicars, on Flickr


THAT is one sick mazda6, I love that grill!


----------



## blbarclay (Aug 28, 2008)

2007 Holden Rodeo Ute. Petrol and thirsty as hell.

Supplied by my employer with a fuel card


----------



## chucknorse (Aug 3, 2012)

drizzoh said:


> I just have a boring Mazda6...
> 
> Is that just a Mazda 6 or a Mazdaspeed 6? I used to own the later and it is far from boring


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

KiwiRob said:


> Nice E30, I hope you still have the original alloys, not sure those after market jobs really look the business.


I totally agree. The original rims did not come with the car when I bought it, but what I ultimately want to get is a very similar, but more modern, BBS style 5. Unfortunately, the wheels that came with it still roll, and owning a car like this means tying up money in other more crucial areas  But one day, yes, those wheels will go in the dumpster :thumbsup:


----------



## jafstl38 (Mar 20, 2011)

I think it's a regular Mazda 6 3.0 MTX, love the grill though I'd love mazda to have one


----------



## Sil3nt611 (May 9, 2012)

'03 Ford ZX2. Installed a hitch receiver and got a Rhode Gear hitch rack. Because of the slope of my top bar and my car being so low I take the front wheel off so it doesn't hit the ground on a slope. The bike rack itself is pretty low and I'm surprised I haven't hit it yet with how far it sticks out. My 29er looks huge on my small car.


----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

eurospek said:


> Which isn't even close to a real Saab. I own one of these bastard step childs.


lol, it's just a wrx wagon with a different front and rear end. I considered one before buying my 07 wrx, but there aren't many turbo models up here in canada.


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Finally remembered to take a pic with my bike still on my car today. BMW 135i with a Seasucker. Love the car and the rack. Wow, amazing how dirty a car can get in one rainstorm.


----------



## troycad (Dec 23, 2009)

2002 VW Passat Wagon GLX
4Motion All-Wheel Drive (Quattro)
Thule Roof Racks


----------



## rgc52 (Apr 28, 2010)

2010 Nissan IMG]http://C:\Users\bob sue\Pictures\2012-08-09 IBSP 08-09-2012[/IMG]


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

^^^Nice setup but wheres the bikes?


----------



## rgc52 (Apr 28, 2010)

Rock dude- bikes in the garage that day!


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

Nickbm3 said:


> Heres one more for the M3 fans Ive seen here...
> Just got the rack setup over the weekend and Im really excited to be able to use the M to haul my bike now instead of the work van. :thumbsup:


Love it :thumbsup:


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

My work ute for the last 3 months, get a new one in a week or two.


----------



## pez222 (Mar 4, 2010)

My rides ride this:


















Custom made hitch with Swagman XC2


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Currently they ride inside the hatch of my '97 900 turbo. My road bikes and 26" MTBs go right in with both wheels on. My 29er does not fit nearly as well however and is a bit of a wrestling match even with the front wheel off.


----------



## kdaly1 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Mustang HELP!!*

Hello Everyone, I am new to biking and to the forum. I just bought a 2013 Trek Superfly AL Elite. I love it over my Mamba that I have. I have a 2011 Mustang GT that I was wondering if anybody had solutions for a bike rack. I have the three stripe setup so I am concerned about the rack rubbing against the stripes and making abrasion marks. If any of you are using a rack, what make/model are you using and how do you like it? Trying to stay away from the trailer hitch... Thanks for any help!


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

kdaly1 said:


> Hello Everyone, I am new to biking and to the forum. I just bought a 2013 Trek Superfly AL Elite. I love it over my Mamba that I have. I have a 2011 Mustang GT that I was wondering if anybody had solutions for a bike rack. I have the three stripe setup so I am concerned about the rack rubbing against the stripes and making abrasion marks. If any of you are using a rack, what make/model are you using and how do you like it? Trying to stay away from the trailer hitch... Thanks for any help!


You'd be a prime candidate for a Seasucker. Check out our thread going on here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/seasucker-587996.html

and here is the link to their site:
SeaSucker | Bike Racks

They work fantastic and they hold the bike so tight on the car, they aren't going anywhere. You can put it on and take it off in seconds, not a permanent fixture like a Thule or Yakima. PM me if you have any questions!


----------



## kdaly1 (Oct 10, 2012)

f1rst 1, Thanks a bunch!! I will check this product out! Forums are so helpful while my LBS is not at times...


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

kdaly1 said:


> f1rst 1, Thanks a bunch!! I will check this product out! Forums are so helpful while my LBS is not at times...


No problem, glad I could help. These racks really are awesome, there aren't many shops that sell them, so you'll probably end up buying one online if you go this route. There are a few members on here that sell them at their shops. (proedgebiker)
SALE ON SeaSucker BIKE RACKS - FREE 2 DAY SHIPPING I bought mine directly from Seasucker...


----------



## kdaly1 (Oct 10, 2012)

excellent! And thanks again!


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I got mine from ProEdgeBiker as well. 2013 GT.


----------



## kdaly1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Perfect! What model did you get? Is there a way to lock these or prevent them from being stolen? Or is it just too easy to take all the suction pods off and take the bike. Not a big deal but still a concern..


----------



## kdaly1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok did some reading and according to the Talon which is what your looks like you can get the upgrade (For $15, you can upgrade to the Delta Bike Hitch Pro fork mount. The standard fork mount is, well, pretty standard. The Delta upgrade, though, is lockable and is a little more heavy-duty. The real reason to get the upgrade, though, is that the Delta fork mount opens much wider when you release the lever. This means that once you have it set for your bike’s fork, you don’t have to tighten or loosen the acorn nut on the opposite side every time you put your bike in or take your bike out of the mount as you do have to do with the standard fork mount)... So that looks like a great upgrade. But are the suction pods easy to just remove and take the whole thing?


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

as far as I know, every Seasucker comes with the Delta fork mount now. I bought mine about 5 months ago and it came on it standard. Check with your reseller though...and you can get anchors for them (that you can put a cable lock through), they go on your window or in your trunk/hatch but some people have had issues with them....I just put a lock through our bikes and sometimes through the fork adapter and then I don't plan on leaving them unattended very long. When you're riding though, you just take the whole rack off your car so there is nothing to worry about when riding.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I have the Delta upgrade on mine. It's really nice once you figure out how to use it. As mentioned above, you don't leave the rack on the car, because, yeah, it doesn't take long to get the whole rack off the car. I would say you could have the bike off and the rack off in less than 30 seconds. There is a locking system that runs through the car via the windows I guess. Not going to try that though.


----------



## kdaly1 (Oct 10, 2012)

10-4. Back to the LBS I go. This sport is getting to be real expensive. ahaha


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)




----------



## HAL 9000 (Apr 4, 2008)

This was parked at the trail head

Ferrari California a $208,000.00 automobile




























wondering what kind of bike the guy was riding?


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

HAL 9000 said:


> This was parked at the trail head
> 
> Ferrari California a $208,000.00 automobile
> 
> ...


A huffy. Lol


----------



## drake77 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, nice ride.


----------



## winginit (Apr 23, 2012)

Nissan Xterra


----------



## Alex_W (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a Monde ST with Ford roof bars and Thule Proride 591. Worth there weight in golg when the bikes are muddy lol...

I'll add some images when I hit that magic 10 post count lol


----------



## Alex_W (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh and just a quick note....I wouldn't be putting any bike on my Ferrari California incase I dented it lol.

Quality transport solution though.


----------



## centexells (Sep 17, 2010)

I can't post pictures yet but mine are:

2007 dodge 2500 4x4 cummins, with a 5 bike removable above bed rack and the option of my 4 bike hitch rack for a total of 9 bikes on one vehicle

2012 Hyundai Veloster with kuat hitch rack

1979 Jeep wagoneer- put the bikes in the back however they will fit


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

centexells said:


> I can't post pictures yet but mine are:
> 
> 2007 dodge 2500 4x4 cummins, with a 5 bike removable above bed rack and the option of my 4 bike hitch rack for a total of 9 bikes on one vehicle
> 
> ...


Two thumbs up on the cummins, I got a '06 2500


----------



## drake77 (Oct 10, 2012)

VW T5 - Perfect for shuttling.


----------



## tehdually (Oct 17, 2012)

05 Tacoma


----------



## BRWhelan (Oct 16, 2012)

2007 Dodge Ram 1500 SLT - it seems to be the perfect vehicle for any bike, dirt bike and motorcycle.


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

tehdually said:


> 05 Tacoma


that thing is freaking sweet. You gotta love Tacos :thumbsup:


----------



## tehdually (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks man! It does the job! I'll have to throw up some pics fully loaded


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Goddamn I love Ferraris. I saw a Ferrari FF last week at Vietnam (popular spot here in Mass). Not everyday you see a $350,000 car near the trail head.


----------



## 29erposer (Oct 21, 2012)

*hi everyone*

im new to the forum, i drive a 2012 hyundai elantra touring with a roof rack.. it has tons of cargo room with the seats down as well i think 65 cubic feet... im currently shopping around for a bike... pics when ig et enough posts.


----------



## 88kona88 (Sep 3, 2012)

my ride gets to ride in the back of "class"


----------



## 88kona88 (Sep 3, 2012)

LordDRIFT said:


>


my bike frame has the same top tube under cabling system like yours, just wondering does it cause abrasion to the frame by straping on the car bike rack~? mine has an open cable system in the middle section which i have yet to use my saris solo or i have to get additional saris bike beam~?  thanks.


----------



## TheFiganator (Oct 21, 2012)

2006 Volkswagen Golf  I'll post a picture when I figure out how


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

1. Create account at free hosting site like Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket 
2. Upload picture to free hosting site.
3. Copy IMG tag to post.
4. Done.


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

TheFiganator said:


> 2006 Volkswagen Golf  I'll post a picture when I figure out how


Let me google that for you


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

That would be funny, had I not posted full and easy to use instructions 2 hours before you. That link is cute and all, but really, not necessary.


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

Jason81 said:


> A huffy. Lol


nah it could be Next! haha


----------



## Domesticfix (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice


----------



## stinky_tofu (Mar 6, 2011)

1995 Toyota Land Cruiser lifted with 33"! Sorry, can't post a pic just yet!


----------



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

jesse101 said:


> here is mine..its a 2010 SVT Raptor, without a doubt it can get me to any trail :thumbsup:


Nice tiregate! I have the same truck just in a different flavor,'10 Raptor in Molten orange


----------



## radiantm3 (Aug 29, 2012)

Not the best tool for the job, but it's a pretty good swiss army knife. 


























Daily driver + weekend track car + bike transport.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

radiantm3 said:


> Not the best tool for the job, but it's a pretty good swiss army knife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll beat everyone to the trailhead for sure! Love the carbon fiber roof on the E92!


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

^great pics^


----------



## matthewd (Aug 22, 2012)

'86 4Runner

I'd post a pic, but apparently I'm new and don't have enough posts to include a link. I love being treated like a child.


----------



## wallstreet (Jul 27, 2012)

My 29er fits inside this C-Crosser without removing the tyres. (Mitsubishi platform) this is the best bike carrier. I once fitted x3 race bikes inside  taking the front tyres off. I layer it like a cake, blanket in between each bike.


----------



## wallstreet (Jul 27, 2012)

Only x1 race bike fits in here, in the photo I fitted 60 plants to create a mini garden in the TT.


----------



## ATown17 (Nov 6, 2012)

Honda with hitch rack.


----------



## ATown17 (Nov 6, 2012)

Used to be this 2006 Chevy with room for 5 guys, bikes and gear but 15mpg









Now it's this Honda. Once I add 2 on the roof rack, it'll haul 4 and get 25mpg. I still miss my truck though.


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

My new ute for the next few months


----------



## LSV2NV (Oct 8, 2012)

Her name is Simba


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm doing a minor restoration on the below 81 F150. Its main job will be to haul my bikes and of course any other little task I need a truck bed for. I'm a bit of a gear head so you guys/gals get to read more about it than you care to know. 63k miles on truck, original paint that needed a lot of buffing. 302 with gt40p heads, edelbrock performer intake, holley 600cfm 4150 (probably to big), ceramic coated ford racing gt40p shorty headers, stock cam. The suspension consists of NOS 1st gen lightning coils, 2" drop hangers in the back(not installed in picture) and edelbrock ias shocks for a 1st gen lightning. I am going to pull the interior and put in sound deadening along with a new stereo. Nothing crazy here, just a cd player with usb, some decent speakers in the doors and a small amp and 10" behind the seat. The wheels are knockoff Cragar Soft 8s in 17x8 with 275/60/17 Nitto 420s tires. The brakes will be left stock because they are more than adequate for this swiss cheese framed lightweight truck. To explain that, Ford cut large holes in the 80 and early 81 f150 frames to make it as light as possible. It has an aod so I can stick some deep gears in the 9" later on. It's also getting a spray in bedliner soon. At some point I'm going to put on new bumpers that don't have the horns and plastic and get some low back buckets done up in red leather to replace the red and silver bench seat.


----------



## The_Lecht_Rocks (Jan 2, 2007)

loaded and ready for ice on the trail :


IMAG0036 by the_lecht_rocks, on Flickr


----------



## gaba (Jul 11, 2006)

*1999 e36 m3*

Fun on the backroads on the way to the trail. I can attest to the strength and lateral stability of the Thule Swingarm. Easiest rack to get the bike on and off that I've ever owned. (I've owned a few other Thule and Yakama models)

The family car is a 03 Toyota Landcruiser with a 4 bike rack on the hitch.


----------



## Ralbores (Dec 1, 2012)

Fully loaded 2006 Toyota Highlander Hybrid with Yakima racks.


----------



## CaTiRo (Nov 19, 2010)

Here's mine.


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

03 Honda Si


----------



## DannyPacMan (Dec 7, 2012)

I'll have to get a pic up soon. '98 Ford Ranger XLT. Cherry Red.


----------



## heavychevy (Dec 5, 2012)

i got a 90 f150 4x4 w/4 spd. it has the straight 6 and i painted it rattle can camo. looking for a topper for it so the canoe can ride on top, bikes on back, and the wife and i dont have to set up a tent anymore!


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

buddy at my LBS back in Pensacola had something similar (convertable but similar style Ferrari)... guy literally tossed his $15,000 road bike into the passenger seat, chain ring digging into the leather... ouch.



HAL 9000 said:


> This was parked at the trail head
> 
> Ferrari California a $208,000.00 automobile
> 
> ...


----------



## Lemmywinks (Sep 11, 2012)

Can't post pictures yet I believe due to post count but my 'rides ride' is a 2007 Acura TL Type S.


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

My '12 Audi A5


----------



## Utilityman (Feb 19, 2011)

06 4runner 80,000 miles 0 problems 
that rack has been returned cuz it is kind of a pita. Considering other options...


----------



## Tekhed (Oct 17, 2012)

*My SB95's Ride*










(Depends on the terrain I'm trying to get to)


----------



## nickv02 (Dec 4, 2012)

f1rst 1 said:


> Finally remembered to take a pic with my bike still on my car today. BMW 135i with a Seasucker. Love the car and the rack. Wow, amazing how dirty a car can get in one rainstorm.


Awesome! I have a 2009 135, same color. :thumbsup: I ordered a hitch for it, hoping to have it soon so I can use my rack on the back.


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

nickv02 said:


> Awesome! I have a 2009 135, same color. :thumbsup: I ordered a hitch for it, hoping to have it soon so I can use my rack on the back.


Sweet! What a great car. I just ordered a '13 335i xDrive M Sport in Estoril Blue last week. My time is limited with mine now...putting it up for sale next week.


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

Just recently traded in my Ram 2500 for something slightly more economical and "family friendly", that will hopefully allow me to get to some further riding spots.
2002 Mitsubishi Montero Sport XLS


----------



## skiploder (Dec 17, 2012)

2006 Duramax 4x4 Crew Cab with a 1Up hitch rack.

Can't post pics because I'm a newb...............but I'm sure that this set up is pretty easy to picture.........


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

07 Rabbit:


----------



## Scotty Slc (Aug 4, 2011)

when there is a parking lot.....










when there is not a parking lot....


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Scotty Slc said:


> when there is a parking lot.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

Paint or plasti dip on the Audi?


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I am guessing that Audi is vinyl wrapped.


----------



## nickv02 (Dec 4, 2012)

Scotty Slc said:


> when there is a parking lot.....
> 
> when there is not a parking lot....


damn that Audi is H-O-T ! :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

I havent been on here much lately. Sold my 02 Camaro SS 35th LE and bought a new ride. Im reasearching rack options as I type this.

2006 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution IX SE, Modded, makes a little over 400whp. Blast to drive.

No good pics yet, this is christmas day in an Oklahoma winter.


----------



## MoTec (Jul 25, 2012)

Here is mine. My bikes ride on a 1upUSA rack on the back of my Jeep.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

SuperSlow35th said:


> I havent been on here much lately. Sold my 02 Camaro SS 35th LE and bought a new ride. Im reasearching rack options as I type this.
> 
> 2006 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution IX SE, Modded, makes a little over 400whp. Blast to drive.
> 
> No good pics yet, this is christmas day in an Oklahoma winter.


Good choice and congrats!


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks. The Camaro was fun but I got tired of the auto trans and she was getting on in miles. I have a goal of 500awhp by this time next year with the evo which shouldnt be to hard to hit.


----------



## Hösö1 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have 2004 citroen c5 tourer. Oh god, i hate that car so much...

I wish someone just burn that f***ing crap!!!


----------



## Tech420 (May 19, 2011)

New whip - 2013 Subaru XV Crosstrek with a Yakima Highroller rack


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice! Did you cross shop anything else?


----------



## mpmffitz (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Subyroo651 (Jun 22, 2010)

Tech420 said:


> New whip - 2013 Subaru XV Crosstrek with a Yakima Highroller rack


Great choice! I cross-shopped the XV vs. the '13 Outback. I went with the Outback for the added room and options(got a Limited) but still loved the XV.


----------



## Tech420 (May 19, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Nice! Did you cross shop anything else?


I wanted something with awd/4x4, could tow my bikes(motorcyles), was good on gas, and had a standard transmission. The closest I could find to what I wanted was a Tacoma, but it wasn't good on gas. I happened to hop onto the Subaru website in October to just see what they offered. I saw an orange XV right on the main page and it immediately caught my eye. Finally something that had all 4 things I was looking for and it just so happened to be a very good looking car IMO. Started shopping around and was able to get a great deal on a Premium 5 speed with tow hitch, cross bars, upgraded 4 speaker Kicker set, and a few other little things. The car is a blast to drive around town and AMAZING in snow. The car fits my personality and needs perfectly.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

1989 Ford Bronco II. 220,000 miles, still going strong. Fun little truck.


----------



## gtiboy87 (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

That bugeye is dope!


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

ultraspontane said:


> 1989 Ford Bronco II. 220,000 miles, still going strong. Fun little truck.


That's the cleanest Bronco II I've seen in quite some time. Good job keeping it in nice shape!


----------



## acctnut (Dec 1, 2008)

Up to 2 bikes in back. Usually need to have a front wheel off. Have bike racks for the roof, but it sucks sticking a bike well overhead with a screwed up shoulder.


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

for local trips









for road tripping


----------



## elrollo (Aug 7, 2009)

I've got a Nissan Xterra with a home made internal rack...Works great except that I have to lower the seat ever time I put my bike in the truck, and nobody makes a quick release seatpost clamp in 32.6 mm...lol


----------



## hmorsi (May 14, 2008)

2002 Suzuki Jimny with Thule Proride 591 racks.


----------



## Tech420 (May 19, 2011)

hmorsi said:


> 2002 Suzuki Jimny with Thule Proride 591 racks.


That looks like a baby Jeep


----------



## hmorsi (May 14, 2008)

Tech420 said:


> That looks like a baby Jeep


It is a versatile little bugger  Slow as a snail, though.


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

My latest ute


----------



## subiebikr (Jan 8, 2013)

Sidearm should be arriving today


----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

subiebikr said:


> Sidearm should be arriving today :)[/QUOTE]
> 
> Nice subie :thumbsup: WRB would have been nicer though :p haha


----------



## subiebikr (Jan 8, 2013)

coop3422 said:


> Nice subie :thumbsup: WRB would have been nicer though  haha


Maybe, but SSM is easier to clean . My last car was "interlagos blue", and the one before that OBP ('05 STi).. Both were a PITA to keep clean.. The current one was a little plain at first but it's definitely growing on me!  Thanks Coop!


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Sometime she hauls skinny bikes.
Sometimes she hauls fat bikes.
She doesn't care.
She just likes to haul bikes.
And me.
And pretty women.


----------



## Lenny.walker (Aug 31, 2011)

Bike gets thrown in back haha unless im haulin the 5th wheel then they get to ride inside


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

The Volvo before bikepacking trip to the Chain of Craters Back Country Byway/CDT this past October. Nothing fancy, but she gets me (plus two kids, a wife and a dog) where I need to go.

Also just bought a Honda Element last week...


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

wahday said:


> The Volvo before bikepacking trip to the Chain of Craters Back Country Byway/CDT this past October. Nothing fancy, but she gets me (plus two kids, a wife and a dog) where I need to go.
> 
> Also just bought a Honda Element last week...


I miss my 240's, good looking wagon you have there.


----------



## Ride2Suffer (Dec 14, 2008)

3rd gen 4runner; Kuat Vagabond on roof, Kuat NV on back.


----------



## MrChad (Dec 13, 2012)

Charger with bones rs trunk rack


----------



## Jason R (Dec 9, 2012)

2004 Nissan Frontier, best truck I've ever owned!


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Is it my eyes playing tricks on me, or is that Volvo wagon pink?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks white but maybe a sunset type lighting? It does look like a pink hue going on though


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

dompedro3 said:


> I miss my 240's, good looking wagon you have there.


I agree :thumbsup: . Those were the best Volvo's made. The current crop of Volvo's are mostly cr^p IMHO. Good luck fitting 5 peeps over 6 ft tall in one...


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

TenSpeed said:


> Is it my eyes playing tricks on me, or is that Volvo wagon pink?


No, its white. I think it was just my crappy camera. Although pink could be kinda bada$$!

Between my wife and I, this is our 5th Volvo 240 (3rd wagon). I love 'em. This one was restored by a guy out in California and has some choice modifications like the extra fold up seat in the back, cruise control, the nice alloy wheels, and a doggie barrier. Only 160k miles...


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

Daily driver:









Hobby:









Crawler :


----------



## spectre04 (Apr 17, 2012)

No pics allowed yet, but the trunk of my '12 Mustang holds my bikes. Anyone know of a trunk rack for these? Getting tired of pulling wheels!


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

Here's my new Hollywood Racks spare tire rack. I wanted a spare tire rack so I could 1) swing the whole thing open and still be able to get to the trunk and 2) leave the ball in my hitch in case I get myself stuck, which is something I tend to enjoy doing. This rack appealed to me because you can still have the spare tire cover on while using it.


















In the picture with it open it looks like my bike's front tire is touching the curb, but it's just an illusion.


----------



## retrorabbit (Oct 24, 2012)

Hoping to turn this


DSC_3246 by retrorabbit87, on Flickr

Into this


bike on bike by retrorabbit87, on Flickr


----------



## nyyankeesrider (Oct 3, 2005)

every car is great1 i have a black 06 awd matrix. i have custom tint on the windows,and one thule and one yakima upright bike rack. pics coming soon.i also have cargo box,but will sell it,now that im divorced. also roadboy super white hid look headlight bulbs.this car cis amzaing. ive driven it on 8' of snow on dirt roads in vt,, with no problems.when driving at 75 mph,as smooth as a lexus. best car i have ever had,and this is number 20!


----------



## retrorabbit (Oct 24, 2012)

After the first test ride.


commuter by retrorabbit87, on Flickr


----------



## AngelsAndBombs (Jan 31, 2013)

Drive a 1988 Mazda RX-7. Put the top down, and BAM, no need for a bike rack, bike just sits in my front seat.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

2002 Pontiac Grand Prix GT with a Saris Bones 2 hauls my Teocali


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

Nice. I rocked a saris Trax hitch rack on my 00 gtp back in the day. If only they had made those stupid seats fold down!


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah wish the seats would fold down instead of the little crappy door in the middle, I could stick the bike in the trunk instead of the back seat on the occasions I need to make a "stop"






on the way from the trail.


----------



## chester2123 (Aug 24, 2012)

Prelude with 97 Cannondale M500 and 2013 Motobecane Fantom29


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Not sure if I posted this or not


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Whats you Rides Ride*



Way2ManyBikes said:


> Not sure if I posted this or not
> 
> View attachment 774071


Ummmmm

That's awesome. Yours?


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Yep that is my current project. I plan to keep this one.



Ilikebmx999 said:


> Ummmmm
> 
> That's awesome. Yours?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

Interesting. Any more pics?


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

*Couple more Pics*


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

That's awesome. Looks removable right? Did you have to reinforce behind it or were you able to tie into the inner pillar structure?


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> That's awesome. Looks removable right? Did you have to reinforce behind it or were you able to tie into the inner pillar structure?


Actually we went a little overkill on how it is mounted through the car.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

That's tremendous! I hope you don't bother opening doors and just climb in through the windows! Seriously though, that's a very handsome looking project even without the bike mount. With it, it's pure gold.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Yep, I am building this car to be my mountain bike hauler. I may actually try climbing in the window. Dukes of Hazzard Style.

Next car is going to be the show car so i plan to have fun with this car.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

dompedro3 said:


> I miss my 240's, good looking wagon you have there.


I miss mine :-(



J_Westy said:


> The EV is our road trip machine, but this is what we use around town...
> 
> 1992 Volvo 240 Wagon, 5 speed, 178k miles. Yak rack, 1A towers with skull end caps (that my young daughters think are hilarious  )


----------



## ddj8052 (Jul 29, 2007)

2012 Nissan Frontier with a Thule Bed rider:










2009 Nissan Rogue with Thule T2:


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is my summer car with Bike Rack


----------



## Nylander (Sep 19, 2012)

I would be very surprised to see another of these cars with a bike on it.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

I am betting you are right.

Great looking car.



Nylander said:


> View attachment 775582
> 
> 
> I would be very surprised to see another of these cars with a bike on it.


----------



## McLoafin (Aug 13, 2012)

*77 VW Westfalia Campmobile*

1977 VW Bus with mild lift and a fuel injected Chevy V6.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome !!

It's hard to tell but is that the radiator on the front push bar.



McLoafin said:


> 1977 VW Bus with mild lift and a fuel injected Chevy V6.


----------



## McLoafin (Aug 13, 2012)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Awesome !!
> 
> It's hard to tell but is that the radiator on the front push bar.


You are correct sir...Aluminum radiator up front with aluminum tubing running to the back under the chassis. I have a build description at Shoptalkforums.com • View topic - Lifted 77 Westy with 4.3l Vortec


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

That thing is wild looking


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

'12 WRX hatch

IMG_0597 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

My 2011 Ram holding a 08 Monocog Flight after a killer 30 miles at White Clay DE.

I am using Rocky Mounts locking clutches bolted to the front of the bed and am mad at myself for not getting these things quicker... They work great and the only thing faster than it is throwing the bike flat in the bed, but when you have multiple bikes back there its not ideal.


----------



## LRichey0122 (Jan 1, 2013)

New Ram 4x4







1981 Datsun 720 4x4 (dad bought brand new)


----------



## ricerooster (Mar 13, 2013)

Rockin the wagon for everything....



















Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PA trailrider (Aug 29, 2011)

Here is the former ride for the last few years. 05 Volvo S40 T5 awd








This is what replaced the volvo in January. 2010 Sportwagen TDI, with a 6-speed manual.


----------



## Smudge13 (Mar 14, 2013)

29er don't fit in my pick-em up truck! 








Fortunately my 2005 Colorado has an adjustable gate. One of these days I'll mount a set of clutches in the bed rail...


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

2008 GMC Denali 1500


----------



## Downhill83 (May 7, 2012)

My other ride is a 13' Toyota Tacoma Access Cab Off Road. I tried to upload a picture but it kept failing. I think that the picture might be too big. I don't know.


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

subie is gone 

IMG_0973 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr

replaced with:

IMG_1158 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr








:thumbsup:


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

been watching Craigslist for a decent roof rack, came across this the other day, came with the rack, 2 traditional mounts and an older style tandem mount, I picked up an older style boa mount from ebay. I need to work on one mount to work with my 135mm front on my sawyer but I can now transport my bike, my wifes bike, and my daughters bike up top and toss my sons "BMX" in the trunk

and yes... I need to wash my car lol


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Kuat NV on my 2013 Forester.


----------



## firehawkns (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

ricerooster said:


> Rockin the wagon for everything....


Love that E39! Cool set up :thumbsup:


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

Until I finish the restoration on my truck this little Mustang is hauling my bikes around. It's an 01 GT with a manual transmission, fun little car.


----------



## RockyBukake (Dec 30, 2012)

My Range Rover Sport


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

*My little pony*

Notice the Mustang on the driveway.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Toyota 90 series Land Cruiser 2.7 4cyl 5 speed manual
Old Man Emu 2in lift, 265/75R16 tires
ARB Bar w/ KC lights
Aluminum roof rack

Still havent found the ideal way to haul the bike, be it spare tire rack, hitch rack or a mount on the roof rack.

No rush as I can pedal to my trails, still want a rack though.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

Luigiugueto said:


> Toyota 90 series Land Cruiser 2.7 4cyl 5 speed manual
> Old Man Emu 2in lift, 265/75R16 tires
> ARB Bar w/ KC lights
> Aluminum roof rack
> ...


Hitch rack, it's not even a question. Spare tire racks are not very solid (I've tried several) and roof racks on big SUVs are a total PITA

Sweet ride


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

I know, All ive had are SUV's but having a rack already it wouldve made for cheaper options (Although a lot more sketchy). Ive always thought about how i would manage to get the bike up there without damage to the bike of car.

I better get myself a tow bar and a hitch rack then!

On the other hand, I differ from your opinion on spare-tire-mounted racks, we hauled a Transition Dirtbag (40 poundish bike) and my Bandit (30 pounds) and it was solid!! We even hauled a third rental bike strapped on top of the tire itself due to the lack of room inside the little JK. It will depend on what I find here in Venezuela!

Thanks on the compliment btw!


----------



## sxshep (Jul 17, 2011)

09 Mazdaspeed3



I have a Curt hitch sitting at home waiting to get bolted on, but still figuring out what hitch rack I want to get... For now it just gets stuffed in the back.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

My new hauler, '03 Subaru Forester XS...still without a rack until I can scrounge up some extra pennies.


Both got a much needed bath today


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

the hauler until we get racks for the Impreza


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

I was really hoping for a crx with a bike in it when I saw your screen name.


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ilikemtb999 said:


> I was really hoping for a crx with a bike in it when I saw your screen name.


LOL. God no


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

:lol:


----------



## macaw (Feb 11, 2007)

Ford Edge & Specialized FSR


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

really fired up to have a new bike hauler rig for the 2013 season, now we just need the snew to melt off of the bike parks.

99 F350, 7.3 powerstroke diesel, 6spd manual trans and lariat interior.

banks intercooler, turbo, exhaust brake and 4" exhaust, afe intake, juice programmer, king shocks and airbags.

should skoot up i70...

Yakima bed rack, landing pads bolted to truck bed, TIG welded two sets of yakima bars end to end with a 3/16" DOM sleeve and trimmed them 2" shorter than the mirror width.

holds 3 x yamkima viper bike racks, ski racks and only when needed, a cargo box as well.

so far averaging about 18mpg.


----------



## macaw (Feb 11, 2007)

2013 Qx56
Specialized FSR


----------



## SLV2NON (Jan 10, 2013)

You'll rarely find me with 4 wheels... and when it is four wheels, two are usually off the ground.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

^ Nice GSA, what year?


----------



## SLV2NON (Jan 10, 2013)

2004. Just hit 59,000 miles the other day. I ride everyday rain or shine.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

I got a new ride a while ago. My blazer got rear ended and "totaled" (bent the frame a bit) I drove it for 6 months then sold it for a pretty good sum of moo-lah. I drove it for 8 years and it only cost me 1200 plus some minor repairs :thumbsup:

My new ride is a 2000 Subaru Outback. I am thinking of kludging together a homemade roof rack this summer.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Bicycles go on the trailer with the dirtbikes when we have both along:









Camping above Crested Butte - bikes on a swing away Thule



















Have used the same config for trips to Moab and Jackson



















...but any time there are security concerns or lousy weather the bikes go on the inside.


----------



## hartwerks (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's the little truck in Moab hauling a few bikes, a bunch of camping gear, and a stranger's VW Jetta that got stuck in the sand...


----------



## Garyred (Nov 24, 2008)

*2010 Toyota Tacoma 4x4*

2010 Toyota Tacoma 4x4

3 in lift
255/85/16 km2


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2013)

*Whats you Rides Ride*







the usual colorado set up Wrx with either bike racks or snowboard racks and lately both


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

'12 grand Cherokee, I will post pix later.


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

Random pic of my hardtail and Montero Sport.


----------



## Nevergrowup (Mar 27, 2013)

Here are my two toys! Planning to get a Sea Sucker Talon for the easy set up and removal.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Nevergrowup said:


> View attachment 801288
> 
> 
> Here are my two toys! Planning to get a Sea Sucker Talon for the easy set up and removal.


I miss my 935 Slantnose Turbo!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Geek said:


> Bicycles go on the trailer with the dirtbikes when we have both along:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MBZ Sprinter Van is the ultimate trail/camping SUV....


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

I'd like to see pics of the build out inside.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

bsdc said:


> I'd like to see pics of the build out inside.


The build is still in progress. More info than you could ever want to know about the project is in a thread on adventure rider here:

Building an Adventure Van - ADVrider

cheers,
Ed


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

someday i would love to get a sprinter or similar except 4x4 like the canyon enduro truck


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

My lovely 8.5 yrs old Scion Tc, has been serving me well, no major maintenance. I love my hitch rack too.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

My '07 XC70. I got it the beginning of Dec, and have put 10k miles on it since then. No problems at all, just hit 100k the other day too. I love this car! Super comfy and a tank in the snow.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

mtbtacolover said:


> someday i would love to get a sprinter or similar except 4x4 like the canyon enduro truck
> 
> View attachment 801437


OK fine I'll now buy a mini van. Are these state side at a reasonable cost? Would hand over my SUV if a trade could be made.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Unfortunately, there is not a factory 4x4 Sprinter option in the US.
There are a couple of places that do a Sprinter 4wd conversion for $17k-$20k on top of the price of the van. The van itself is ~$40k-$70k depending on options.

The Canyon Enduro sprinter pictured above is not a minivan.. it is a full size van with the low-roof option (mine is the high roof and has 6'3" headroom inside). 

Hope this helps.
cheers,
Ed


----------



## MTBFOFUN (Dec 29, 2012)

*Kia Soul Sport*

Ive got my Kia hauling my bike around.


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

crux said:


> OK fine I'll now buy a mini van. Are these state side at a reasonable cost? Would hand over my SUV if a trade could be made.


yeah they are pretty awesome, i would take one any day.


Geek said:


> Unfortunately, there is not a factory 4x4 Sprinter option in the US.
> There are a couple of places that do a Sprinter 4wd conversion for $17k-$20k on top of the price of the van. The van itself is ~$40k-$70k depending on options.
> 
> The Canyon Enduro sprinter pictured above is not a minivan.. it is a full size van with the low-roof option (mine is the high roof and has 6'3" headroom inside).
> ...


a guy can dream hahaha


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

Little German car.


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

The Cruiser









or

The F150









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's my war-wagon on a rainy day. Bikes love the roof.


----------



## elroyj (Apr 3, 2011)

*Whats you Rides Ride*









Love my FJ


----------



## MtnMauler (Sep 6, 2012)

My current setup checking out some Yosemite scenery with the Mrs.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Bailey44 said:


> Little German car.


Another little German car.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Here's a recent shot of my pickup truck.

It's great to be able to just roll a muddy mountain bike in the back, and drive away. The 6' bed holds my bike perfectly. I can even fit it under the cover for some protection from the elements, and keep it out of sight.










It's fun off road too.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

nice looking Canyon! What kind of lift you running on that?


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Before I put my Yakima rack on.

Sent from my HTC EVO LTE


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks! I had a Skyjacker 4" suspension lift installed.


----------



## DieselFuelOnly (Jan 14, 2013)

7 bikes is a new record fo us. 4on the rack 3'0n the pad

T






u


----------



## indigo_falconm40 (Jan 18, 2012)

StuntmanMike said:


> My '07 XC70. I got it the beginning of Dec, and have put 10k miles on it since then. No problems at all, just hit 100k the other day too. I love this car! Super comfy and a tank in the snow.


 I just got saris thelma 3 for my 2003 Volvo XC70. Im au_xc_03 on xc70 forum.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Whats you Rides Ride*









My new bike/everything hauler.

(Yes I'm aware I'm at the wrong pump lol)


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

2013 Forrester carrying my 2012 Marlin on a Thule Doubletrack


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Haven't had it long (still running the temporary tags,LOL!). '11 Camry XLE (V6 model)...makes my old Yakima hitch rack look,well,old,LOL!




LOVE it so far. REasonably quick (Car and Driver tested it at 13.9 @ 102MPH,factory governed to 155MPH according to Toyota-I'll never have it to 155 ),comfy with heated leather,fully loaded and low miles


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Gets me where I need to go and can average 29-31mpg with the bikes on the roof.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Now that is a good looking car



Island20v said:


> Gets me where I need to go and can average 29-31mpg with the bikes on the roof.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks. When it's not taking the bikes around, it can be fun to drive...


----------



## wnckeith (Aug 16, 2012)

06 Toyota Tacoma....love it!


----------



## MTEK (Jul 22, 2013)

Out of my three cars, my SI is my daily and works the best for hauling my bikes (and since it's track-ready, it is fun to drive ) My Lincoln would look dumb with a roof rack and my Volvo 850 turbo is my project car/slow build.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Track ready? Please elaborate.


----------



## MTEK (Jul 22, 2013)

TenSpeed said:


> Track ready? Please elaborate.


You need elaboration on that?! :madman:

My car is set up for autocross and other track events. All of my suspension components are heavily modified. My motor is kept reliable and strong. I am looking into a B20VTEC swap or a type r build, but for now, it is being kept as my daily.

The only reason I bought the car was because I got a ridiculous deal on it and it is one of few clean/non abused SI's left... I am not a Honda fanboy nor do I drool over Hondas and as a matter of fact, the plates on my LS8 say "VTEC LOL."


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

TenSpeed said:


> Track ready? Please elaborate.


H&R coilover suspension, Front and rear sway bars, BBS CH wheels wrapped in full sized Hankook V12 tires help with the cornering and the software, intake and downpipe help get going outside the corners. Hoping to do the brakes soon since the canyons out towards Jamul and Hollenbeck tend to warm them up.


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

Nox.


----------



## trinibajan (Jul 10, 2013)

my pickup, 2005 ford ranger xlt, mounted a delta lockable bike hitch on it.


----------



## BassBastard (Jun 27, 2013)

The HHR for my 29'er


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

My Nissan Patrol 4.5










Or my wife's Bmw X1 3.0 (256 Hp, six in line 3.0 , AWD)


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

jpvm said:


> Or my wife's Bmw X1 3.0 (256 Hp, six in line 3.0 , AWD)


The 3.0 liter 6 in the X1 makes 300 bhp doesn't it?


----------



## nanochef (Mar 9, 2011)

*Whats you Rides Ride*








Just picked this up, no roof rack yet..waiting on fit kit. 
2013 focus


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Kmb2erl3dn (Aug 14, 2013)

While I can't contribute a pic of my ride (I don't think I ever have), that is the best looking $300 car I've ever seen...


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

BunnV said:


> The 3.0 liter 6 in the X1 makes 300 bhp doesn't it?


This one is a 2010 model X1 (European model , non US) , with a naturally aspriated 3.0 in line six, the newer one (2011+) is turboed and makes 300 bHp , mine makes 256 Hp .... I still prefer my bike no matter this ;-)


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

Screw the x1.....more patrol pics!


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

You got it dude .....


----------



## plantdude (Dec 30, 2007)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

Kind of bland as a rides ride, but I have been digging my 2013 Subie Outback. Now that I have 2 little ones to haul around, needed something with more space and practical.

From a recent trip to remote NorCal


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

I've been considering an outback. After viewing the new models at the SD Auto Show I am really impressed with them. Lots of room, still peppy and decently priced.


----------



## matthewd (Aug 22, 2012)

'86 4Runner


----------



## DarynRod (Jul 29, 2013)

Its an Accord. My other car is a Silverado. Needs a set of cats, so Im driving the Accord.
Meh.


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Kmb2erl3dn said:


> While I can't contribute a pic of my ride (I don't think I ever have), that is the best looking $300 car I've ever seen...












Photos?


----------



## CherokeeSailor (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't have any pictures of my bike on the roof yet, so this is the best I got.









99 Jeep Cherokee, perfect vehicle for every sport if you don't care about gas...


----------



## Blind (Apr 5, 2011)

dropped a new crate engine, entire new stainless exhaust system, and built transmission in my 2dr tahoe so I've been using that recently. Shopping for a 4 bike platform rack but borrowed my buddies thule 2 bike rack to see how I liked it. Which I don't, their silly 1.25"-2" adapter makes the entire rack sway back and forth like crazy over off-center bumps, and the wheel tray pocket retainer straps -barely- fit over my 2.5" wtb tires, and barely over my buddies 2.3" wtb tires on his mongoose too...not a fan!


----------



## Subyroo651 (Jun 22, 2010)

Blind said:


> dropped a new crate engine, entire new stainless exhaust system, and built transmission in my 2dr tahoe so I've been using that recently. Shopping for a 4 bike platform rack but borrowed my buddies thule 2 bike rack to see how I liked it. Which I don't, their silly 1.25"-2" adapter makes the entire rack sway back and forth like crazy over off-center bumps, and the wheel tray pocket retainer straps -barely- fit over my 2.5" wtb tires, and barely over my buddies 2.3" wtb tires on his mongoose too...not a fan!


1UP and done man! 
Nothing better for hitch rack, maybe Kuat a distant 2nd.


----------



## Blind (Apr 5, 2011)

Subyroo651 said:


> 1UP and done man!
> Nothing better for hitch rack, maybe Kuat a distant 2nd.


I looked at the 1up website briefly but I didn't see a 4 bike option, and if so how it folds up, I plan to just leave the rack on the truck constantly as I don't drive during the week and I ride every weekend.


----------



## Subyroo651 (Jun 22, 2010)

Blind said:


> I looked at the 1up website briefly but I didn't see a 4 bike option, and if so how it folds up, I plan to just leave the rack on the truck constantly as I don't drive during the week and I ride every weekend.


Correct, 1Up is structured a bit differently. They offer two lines of rack depending on desired capacity.

If you want to carry 4 bikes then you will need the 2" HD Version + (2) Bike add-ons. The first two bikes will be the main rack that wont break down any further than 2 bikes. It does still fold though. The other two bikes will break down individually and store easily. Since you will be leaving it on, you can just pivot up the entire rack to sit straight up out of the way. 

2" HD Rack

Add-On(Each)


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

*Whats you Rides Ride*









My Rides Ride. She rides in the bed


----------



## Blind (Apr 5, 2011)

Subyroo651 said:


> Correct, 1Up is structured a bit differently. They offer two lines of rack depending on desired capacity.
> 
> If you want to carry 4 bikes then you will need the 2" HD Version + (2) Bike add-ons. The first two bikes will be the main rack that wont break down any further than 2 bikes. It does still fold though. The other two bikes will break down individually and store easily. Since you will be leaving it on, you can just pivot up the entire rack to sit straight up out of the way.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a $930 system. I'm sure it's a great rack but I don't think it's $600 better than a swagman xtc-4 4 bike rack.
Amazon.com: Swagman XTC-4 Cross-Country 4-Bike Hitch Mount Rack (2-Inch Receiver Hitch): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

FYI that rack is generally cheaper at performance bike under their house brand transit.

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1122138_-1___000000


----------



## Blind (Apr 5, 2011)

Ilikemtb999 said:


> FYI that rack is generally cheaper at performance bike under their house brand transit.
> 
> TransIt Flatbed 4DLX 4-Bike Hitch Rack -


thanks, but that's the swagman XC, not the XTC, it really doesn't fold up much at all, main reason why it's ~$100 cheaper I think.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

Ah my mistake! I figured they were one in the same.

A friend has been using that transit 4 bike for probably 12 years and its just now giving up due to rust weakening a few of the mounts.


----------



## Blind (Apr 5, 2011)

Trust me I don't mind seeing alternatives!

Now I'm looking at the hollywood platform. I really like how it is a 2 + 2 design as I usually ride with just + 1, I just don't understand why it has some really cool features like that, and the anti rattle/sway bar that tightens the rack up against the hitch pin...but they dropped the locking top bar in favor of a cable lock to tie the bikes to the rack with.

Amazon.com: Hollywood Racks HR1400 Sport Rider SE 4-Bike Platform Style Hitch Mount Rack (2-Inch Receiver): Sports & Outdoors

From the reviews it sounds like a masterlock can be put onto the top clamps so it does look like a really decent option in the <$400 folding platform that's big enough for my 2.5" tires but also fit my 700c roadbike. Meh!


----------



## vinnyl26 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

2013 VW Gti


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

Nice. I was thinking about getting one of those. How's the gas mileage?


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Blind said:


> Trust me I don't mind seeing alternatives!
> 
> From the reviews it sounds like a masterlock can be put onto the top clamps so it does look like a really decent option in the <$400 folding platform that's big enough for my 2.5" tires but also fit my 700c roadbike. Meh!


Have the Hollywood it's great but heavy and cumbersome...

I went with the Sportwing just to try it out and see if it could handle our two electric bikes, one 24" and a 20" BMX...once I adjusted everything it worked great...it's basically a minimalistic approach as when you store it ALL the post come off and you can stand it upright in a corner or bundle and it's light!...I carried 200 lbs on it down Rampart Range road (gravel washboard) in Colorado and it held up well and no problems whatsoever. Lot of folks complained about the rubber straps breaking so I ordered 8 extra from Etrailer.com...broke one the whole 10 days there...the back rack slides out to load...the post come off the back rack to load front rack making it easy...it's great for what it is...several companies buy from Highland and rebrand this rack so you'll see it everywhere...
Highland 1375500 SportWing Hitch Mounted 4 Bike Carrier : Amazon.com : Automotive
Actually mounted it on a Stowaway Swingaway carrier so I could swing the bikes out and access the rear of the Jeep...


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

That's one good looking wrangler!


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Ilikemtb999 said:


> That's one good looking wrangler!


Thanks we have enjoyed it...but folks must know the acronym for J.E.E.P.:
Just Empty Every Pocket!


----------



## buzzkill911 (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a 2006 Acura TL that is my bike hauler with a Yakima rack.


----------



## Blind (Apr 5, 2011)

LTZ470 said:


> Have the Hollywood it's great but heavy and cumbersome...
> 
> I went with the Sportwing just to try it out and see if it could handle our two electric bikes, one 24" and a 20" BMX...once I adjusted everything it worked great...it's basically a minimalistic approach as when you store it ALL the post come off and you can stand it upright in a corner or bundle and it's light!...I carried 200 lbs on it down Rampart Range road (gravel washboard) in Colorado and it held up well and no problems whatsoever. Lot of folks complained about the rubber straps breaking so I ordered 8 extra from Etrailer.com...broke one the whole 10 days there...the back rack slides out to load...the post come off the back rack to load front rack making it easy...it's great for what it is...several companies buy from Highland and rebrand this rack so you'll see it everywhere...
> Highland 1375500 SportWing Hitch Mounted 4 Bike Carrier : Amazon.com : Automotive
> Actually mounted it on a Stowaway Swingaway carrier so I could swing the bikes out and access the rear of the Jeep...


Interesting, I'm not really concerned with weight of the rack as I'm 6'5" and don't mind carrying heavy things around.

I'm more concerend with the bike being absolutely secure. That hanging rack breaking straps has me turned off from it, and the design makes me think my wife wouldn't be able to load or unload her own bike as she's pretty short, with the platform style she can just kind of chuck the bike up and have the tires land on it and be fine, lol


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Blind said:


> Interesting, I'm not really concerned with weight of the rack as I'm 6'5" and don't mind carrying heavy things around.
> 
> I'm more concerend with the bike being absolutely secure. That hanging rack breaking straps has me turned off from it, and the design makes me think my wife wouldn't be able to load or unload her own bike as she's pretty short, with the platform style she can just kind of chuck the bike up and have the tires land on it and be fine, lol


You can actually hang one wheel at a time, it's easier than you think, I thought thwe same originally, but a platform rack (Hollywood) still requires just as much effort to load to be honest...the rubber straps failing seems to be from them sitting too long in a hot warehouse? The new ones I received from Etrailer.com are much more pliable and newer rubber it seems.
The hanging wheel hooks are well padded and it works very well to be honest...one thing is for sure, if you buy it from a reputable vendor you can try it and return it...but it is so simple and light...
I was very skeptical my self before I loaded it and used it...after using the Hollywood Platform that is a beast and well built...no way I will go back to the Hollywood now...
With the bikes hanging by their wheels they sit much better and do not tend to lean at all, when you hang them they are there, just require the velcro strap and the rubber straps, one could actually leave the rubber straps off and use one long cam buckle tie down across the bottom of the bikes through the frame or the wheels as well to eliminate the rubber tie downs if desired...
Just a cheap, minimalistic, easy to store, light weight setup that works well...nothing miraculous...and after it carried the two electric bikes (one 49 lbs and the other 57 lbs) I was sold, no effects whatsoever on the frame...or damage to the bikes at all...


----------



## Blind (Apr 5, 2011)

LTZ470 said:


> You can actually hang one wheel at a time, it's easier than you think, I thought thwe same originally, but a platform rack (Hollywood) still requires just as much effort to load to be honest...the rubber straps failing seems to be from them sitting too long in a hot warehouse? The new ones I received from Etrailer.com are much more pliable and newer rubber it seems.
> The hanging wheel hooks are well padded and it works very well to be honest...one thing is for sure, if you buy it from a reputable vendor you can try it and return it...but it is so simple and light...
> I was very skeptical my self before I loaded it and used it...after using the Hollywood Platform that is a beast and well built...no way I will go back to the Hollywood now...
> With the bikes hanging by their wheels they sit much better and do not tend to lean at all, when you hang them they are there, just require the velcro strap and the rubber straps, one could actually leave the rubber straps off and use one long cam buckle tie down across the bottom of the bikes through the frame or the wheels as well to eliminate the rubber tie downs if desired...
> Just a cheap, minimalistic, easy to store, light weight setup that works well...nothing miraculous...and after it carried the two electric bikes (one 49 lbs and the other 57 lbs) I was sold, no effects whatsoever on the frame...or damage to the bikes at all...


Very interesting comparison, thanks a lot!


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

its pretty much impossible to beat the practicality of a souped up diesel when it comes to hauling mass quantities of bikes through the mountains.


----------



## simple78 (Jul 4, 2010)

Finally got my racks, I may add a hitch down the road but this made the most sense for me at this time.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

*Whats you Rides Ride*










1967 Toyota Stout


----------



## weaselnoze (Aug 27, 2013)

2012 Mazdaspeed 3
Thule Areo Blades w/ Domestique trays (trays for sale btw )










Loaded up (before i got a real bike)










and finally a shot of my first real mtb


----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

Dat dere Jeep


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's the Subaru doing what it loves best, hauling bikes and taking us camping.

2003 Subaru Forester XS w/ a Kuat Vagabond rack


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Yes, but we all know the real ride is aboard the Sea Nymph ... about 10pm ... out on the lake ... you know ... just to look at the stars and what not ...



kyle_vk said:


> Here's the Subaru doing what it loves best, hauling bikes and taking us camping.
> 
> 2003 Subaru Forester XS w/ a Kuat Vagabond rack


----------



## miahw2828 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Racks on our 2005 F-150 Supercrew*


----------



## Gromov (Sep 11, 2013)

Recently got a very good deal on Thule Spare Me Rack. It normally costs around 170-180 plus shipping to where I live would easily be another 60-70. Guy was selling it for 70$ so I got it without giving it a second thought.

However my FJ has a camera and Thule's manuals/website clearly says that this rack is not compatible with camera equipped FJs. Here's where ratchet tie down strap comes to help. I do agree that securing it with the tie down is a little ghetto way of doing it, but it works. I don't baby it and drive like I drive normally (which is a little far from normal because I dont get to drive the FJ a lot) and it stays fine

Rack tilts to the right a little after the drive. I think that is because the bike is not secured right in the middle. You see the rack is pretty big and even though my frame size is Large I cannot attach the bike by the top tube only, instead it is top tube on the right and bottom tube on the left (you can see it on the picture) Remedy to this is getting a Thule adapter that will connect to seat post and handlebar stern post, which I might get in the future, but I guess it works fine without.









Overall, this was the best scenario for me because roof top bike racks were out of the discussion because parking at work is pretty low and I sometimes have only an inch or two of clearance between piping in the garage and my Thule bars that I use for my kite mountainboard. Probably some idiot designed it that has no idea what an SUV is. And paying full price for the rack that I have and securing it with tie down was also hard to get my head around.


----------



## Utilityman (Feb 19, 2011)

The new rides ride.


----------



## sandiego (Sep 18, 2013)

Okay, my ride doesn't ride on that... of course. Here is what my ride rides.


----------



## weaselnoze (Aug 27, 2013)

*ಠ_ಠ*


----------



## hartwerks (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's my ZR2 with the Kuat rack and the "rehab rocket" on it. I just got the topper this summer and I'm loving it as a place to stash gear and camp out.


----------



## rachmak (Jul 1, 2013)

that's awesome! i love that car. i'm in a similar situation - my bike is much more valuable than my car



Biker_Bum said:


> Sow us some pics of your Rides ride. Mine is a 88Volvo 240DL SW. I paid $300 for it. Put a $500 bike rack on top, and put a $1000+ bike on top of that.


----------



## RiotFunk (Sep 25, 2013)

Bike lives inside. Need a rack, just don't want to pay the 400 bones.Lol
Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Couldn't help myself today in the hotel parking lot. We don't get these colors in San Diego.


----------



## ferguson65 (Jun 7, 2013)

Here's my weekend out setup. Holds 7 bikes and sleeps six. After not finding anything commercial that fit my needs I ordered fork mounts and built this myself. We tucked all the front wheels between the bikes and ran a 30 foot kryptonite cable through everything. Trailer is overkill and was intended for a Jeep, but I've found the bike to be much cheaper and more fun.

Still need to work on some type of mount in the truck bed, laying them on one another sucks.



Better view of the rack..........pardon the test bikes.........


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)

SVX powered Syncro


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

singlefin said:


> SVX powered Syncro


as in scooby H6 powered?... pretty awesome man


----------



## iheartoregon (Apr 23, 2013)

First gen double cab Tacoma.. 5spd


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)

*Whats you Rides Ride*



donalson said:


> as in scooby H6 powered?... pretty awesome man


Yep, powered by a H6.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

My bike's ride is a 2003 Ford Ranger XLT.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

My rides ride is 2012 MPS


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

FLN75S said:


> My rides ride is 2012 MPS
> 
> View attachment 841363


I am a fan of the Mazdaspeed 3!


----------



## CLMS (Jun 26, 2013)

1992 Land Cruiser carries my bikes & everything else!









It's soon getting some new springs/shocks that will yield another 1.5" in height. I'm shopping receiver/hitch racks now. It's already a stretch to get a bike on the roof!


----------



## drew840 (Mar 4, 2013)

1999 Ford Lightning
it's bone stock but only has 48k miles on it.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Here are a couple pictures of my car now that it is complete.


----------



## wu501 (Aug 12, 2010)

^^that is a beautiful work or art.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

wu501 said:


> ^^that is a beautiful work or art.


Thank you very much

Here is the Interior & Engine Bay


----------



## phillips2024 (Nov 9, 2013)

bike gets hauled a couple different ways








or in the back of the q7 or the bed of the f350.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

phillips2024 said:


> bike gets hauled a couple different ways
> View attachment 846149
> 
> 
> or in the back of the q7 or the bed of the f350.


Sweet S4!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Nothing special but it does the trick and fits my needs.


----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

For short trips a 1995 FZJ80. I removed the back and third row seats and mounted 2 fork mounts.








For long road trips (just got back from a long trip out west) a F-150. Some simple fork mounts and 4 bikes fit without too much trouble


----------



## Q-TECH (Nov 8, 2012)

Just picked up my new bike hauler.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Got a new one. Haven't gotten a rack for it yet. Planning to go with a hitch rack this time.


----------



## Grady (Nov 17, 2008)

For getting all our gear to the top of the hill I have this,









The rack is pretty much always on there, I couldn't be bothered removing it. So I use this on all my small/day trips.
We are planning on getting a 2 bike hitch mount rack for the Subaru to take on longer trips away.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Grady said:


> For getting all our gear to the top of the hill I have this,
> 
> View attachment 850248
> 
> ...


That truck looks gnarly, so does the bike.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Grady said:


> For getting all our gear to the top of the hill I have this,
> 
> View attachment 850248
> 
> ...


I always wanted t build something like this.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

7daysaweek said:


> Got a new one. Haven't gotten a rack for it yet. Planning to go with a hitch rack this time.


Congrats on the MK6.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Primary Hauler 07 Toyota Tundra - Taken in Idaho back country near Montana border.







Secondary Hauler 06 Cooper - Taken @ Les Schwab after hitting a piece of concrete and destroying rim/tire. A $1400 dollar mistake.







Vacation Hauler '10 Surveyor Trailer - Taken @ the start of a 4 month road trip

*All* fit my Thule 917 Rack


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

My 2006 Acura MDX with the Inno 305H rack and 306 one bike add on


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Island20v said:


> Congrats on the MK6.


Thanks! Hoping its a little more reliable than the 3-series it's replacing.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

*Rides Rides*

Depends on which vehicle I feel like driving....they both have Chevy V8s


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

ladljon said:


> Depends on which vehicle I feel like driving....they both have Chevy V8s


And both are super cool!!!


----------



## m77ranger (Jan 12, 2009)

Bam!


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

2013 kia soul base with 6 speed manual


----------



## Vic-20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

'12 CTS-V Wagon, with the 6 speed manual. Cool thing about this car is only about 400 CTS Wagons in the V variant are produced in each model year. Caddy stopped making them this year. It came out in 2010. So there are maybe 1600 of these in existence in total and MAYBE there are 1/4 of these with the manual transmission. Hopefully a collector's car.


----------



## Samblam (Jul 8, 2013)

2002 mazda b4000 with a Yakima blockhead mounted to a 2x6. It gets terrible gas mileage, but it has been totally and completely reliable! And it was free!


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Sold my GTI and picked up a new Forester over the weekend. Going to go with a hitch mounted rack as soon as they get them back in stock.


----------



## chuyler1 (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

I thought I was the only one that would put a mountain bike on a hot rod. You sir have a bad ass ride.



ladljon said:


> Depends on which vehicle I feel like driving....they both have Chevy V8s


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Finally got a pic of mine with the rack/bike attached...


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

*2004 Honda Element EX*


Car with ball and chain.

During winter bikes go inside truck (it's waterproof everywhere), I have a Yakima Frontloader that I put up top and am currently in the market for a hitch rack, really interested in Saris Cycle On Pro or Raxter(3).


----------



## sandiego (Sep 18, 2013)

An exciting 2012 Toyota Camry Hybrid XLE!!! WOOT!!! Seriously, I love this car. It gets 40mpg city.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

When the Jeep is out of commission I use this. It was my dads a 1966 ford f100 with a 3 spd on the column and a 352 V8. I usually take the tonneau cover off and haul my bike in the bed or put on the hitch rack.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

sandiego said:


> An exciting 2012 Toyota Camry Hybrid XLE!!! WOOT!!! Seriously, I love this car. It gets 40mpg city.


Love it! We really love our '11 XLE,but it doesn't get 40MPG's anywhere (slightly modded V6),gets between 21 and 31MPG's...but runs low 14's at Bristol Motor Speedway's Thunder Valley 1/4 mile (which is widely known to be slightly uphill all the way down )  It's comfy,roomy,has power everything and heated leather,a lot nicer car than people would think :thumbsup: Loving your next gen,good looking car,my friend 




Looking to buy another old Dime/Sonoma (S10),Blazer/Jimmy in the next 4-8 weeks to project as well (either dragging everywhere or lifted,depending on what I can find),if it's a truck,it'll most likely take over bike hauling duties


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mr. D said:


> When the Jeep is out of commission I use this. It was my dads a 1966 ford f100 with a 3 spd on the column and a 352 V8. I usually take the tonneau cover off and haul my bike in the bed or put on the hitch rack.
> 
> View attachment 861163


That is one nice looking pickup.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Current setup



Stupid spare!








Doorless/topless


I'll get some updated pics with the Yakima and Dog nets with the top down possibly this weekend of it ever stops raining.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice Jeep like the stance


TwoNin9r said:


> Current setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you! 2.5 inch lift will likely come later


----------



## sandiego (Sep 18, 2013)

longhaultrucker said:


> Love it! We really love our '11 XLE,but it doesn't get 40MPG's anywhere (slightly modded V6),gets between 21 and 31MPG's...but runs low 14's at Bristol Motor Speedway's Thunder Valley 1/4 mile (which is widely known to be slightly uphill all the way down )  It's comfy,roomy,has power everything and heated leather,a lot nicer car than people would think :thumbsup: Loving your next gen,good looking car,my friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I'm very happy with this car and the hybrid is actually faster than the 4 cylinder Camry. I could have easily afforded the V6 but I use this car for commuting and I've put 18,000 miles on it in the first 10 months I've owned it (mostly commuting) so I figured I'd go with the fuel sipping hybrid.

Another pic. 


My wife has a Lexus IS but we actually take my car when we go anywhere because it is larger and more comfortable. I have zero need for a truck and I have a motorcycle, which is way faster than nearly any car, to satisfy my need for speed.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

sandiego said:


> Thanks man. I'm very happy with this car and the hybrid is actually faster than the 4 cylinder Camry. I could have easily afforded the V6 but I use this car for commuting and I've put 18,000 miles on it in the first 10 months I've owned it (mostly commuting) so I figured I'd go with the fuel sipping hybrid.
> 
> Another pic.
> 
> ...


Wow,and I thought we "put the miles on one",LOL,we're averaging pretty close to that tho,at current average for this year (to the anniversary of purchase) we should come in just under 18K for the year,LOL  Yeah,they run much better than most people (who've not driven one) expect,we drove a hybrid first,but it sold the next morning (we were looking at used,'07-'11 cars),which made the decision much simpler between the two,hahaha! My LBS Guru-dude drives an '08 4 banger 5 speed and loves it. I'm disappointed with the MPG's this tank tho,due mostly to keeping my kids spoiled by sitting idling at the bus stop on cold mornings,with 103 miles on the tank,it's showing 21.8 MPG's on the display :madman:

LOVE the IS's,BTW. We couldn't really swing a new one,but there've been semi-serious discussion of a nice used IS250 when we reach the half-way point in paying this one off (for her,and rotating the Camry to my daily driver). In the meantime tho,with the tax fairy coming soon (assuming we still get a refund these days),and with me missing having a project/mini-truck/etc,I'll probably look into a 1st generation Dime (S10) to drop and drag everywhere in until then


----------



## kemmert (Dec 22, 2013)

My rides ride.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Thule T2
Just added the T2 add a bike over the weekend also added trailer lights.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

^ Smart move on the trailer lights! Too often lights become invisible with many bikes on a rack.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:
:jeep wave:



owtdorz said:


> Thule T2
> Just added the T2 add a bike over the weekend also added trailer lights.
> View attachment 865252
> 
> View attachment 865253


----------



## zeeshan66 (Jan 2, 2014)

The daily 2003 GX470 - full time AWD, center locking diff, can tow 5000lbs+ 




and alongside one of the other toys in the garage


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

I want to see that bike IN that supra


----------



## zeeshan66 (Jan 2, 2014)

wheels off and the targa off it will fit lol i once brought a HUGE ass bbq set home in the trunk had to leave it open but still lol if you dream it....


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Depending on my mood....

'73 bronco...








Or with a little more effort.... '55 cheby.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

*2004 Honda Element EX AWD*

Here she is in the snow! The car in the parking lot in the second picture I had to push out, his tires were so bald I think driving in dry conditions would've been unsafe. This little toaster is great in the snow, I've start stopped on hills in deep snow and just pushed forward no problem. I think weight distribution plays a big part.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Here she is in the snow! The car in the parking lot in the second picture I had to push out, his tires were so bald I think driving in dry conditions would've been unsafe. This little toaster is great in the snow, I've start stopped on hills in deep snow and just pushed forward no problem. I think weight distribution plays a big part.


I have been very happy with our Element EX AWD. Have had good performance in snow, some mud and lots of dirt roads. AWD is not quite on par with Subaru, but the price was much more affordable. I still need a bike hitch, but to date I fold up a back seat and shove the bike on in there.


----------



## ferguson65 (Jun 7, 2013)

Timmy said:


> Depending on my mood....
> 
> '73 bronco...
> View attachment 865841
> ...


Two Nice rides there..................But that shoebox bronco is absolutely awesome!


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

Thanks! I've owned the Bronco for the better part of 16 years. She's temperamental but she's family.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I just got this. I have a hitch rack for it. Its getting a 4.5" lift and 33s.


----------



## mctee (Feb 6, 2014)

Very cool old Ford (above), to new Ford.








[/URL]


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*2005 Porsche Cayenne S Holds Two 29ers INSIDE.....*

Albeit they both have to be laid down(both are 15mmTA)....there is no current need for a roof or hitch rack. This 370hp AWD "truck" is rated to tow 7,716 pounds:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

sandiego said:


> Thanks man. I'm very happy with this car and the hybrid is actually faster than the 4 cylinder Camry. I could have easily afforded the V6 but I use this car for commuting and I've put 18,000 miles on it in the first 10 months I've owned it (mostly commuting) so I figured I'd go with the fuel sipping hybrid.
> 
> Another pic.
> 
> My wife has a Lexus IS but we actually take my car when we go anywhere because it is larger and more comfortable. I have zero need for a truck and I have a motorcycle, which is way faster than nearly any car, to satisfy my need for speed.


A couple more pics,one from yesterday (Tuesday...I realise it's after midnight and Thursday ) hauling nothing less than the Xtracycle (to be stripped of it's build for a Surly Troll coming in)...it hung out to the side just a bit :skep:


And what a difference 24 hours makes. When I went to pick the Wife up,there was 6-8" of unyet-driven-on powder (pic is from a few minutes ago when out walking the dog)...



With nearly 300 horses humming along whilest we had the butt warmers on,she didn't skip a beat :thumbsup:


(LOL,how's that for corny? :lol: )


----------



## thrash_273 (Apr 24, 2013)

my new rig set up. swagman xtc


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Timmy said:


> Depending on my mood....
> 
> '73 bronco...
> View attachment 865841
> ...


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Made a trip to the LBS to pay for my son's new mtn bike yesterday (his first "full sized",a 26"er Giant :thumbsup,and saw this lonely feller's kin (another Jeep) sitting on a dealer's lot for sale. After a test drive,didn't like the other one,but as soon as we left the lot test driving this one,new it was the One I wanted to spend the next several years hauling bikes with


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

Great XJ! Congrats on a great find. Getting harder and harder to find them in good shape.

I love the EB's too! I'd say a 2 door JK is more of the modern. equivalent though.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

kntr said:


> I just got this. I have a hitch rack for it. Its getting a 4.5" lift and 33s.


Welcome to the brotherhood! If you haven't yet, check out classicbroncos.com. Wealth of information. Nice bronco too! Now please tell me you are not going to cut it. I love uncut broncos!


----------



## wholesalestunna (Mar 24, 2009)

Just got it about a month ago, but loving it so far. Handled the snow like it was nothing and gets the gas mileage of a civic. LOVE IT


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

wholesalestunna said:


> View attachment 869872
> 
> 
> Just got it about a month ago, but loving it so far. Handled the snow like it was nothing and gets the gas mileage of a civic. LOVE IT


You mean like this:


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Timmy said:


> Welcome to the brotherhood! If you haven't yet, check out classicbroncos.com. Wealth of information. Nice bronco too! Now please tell me you are not going to cut it. I love uncut broncos!


Ive been on classic broncos for 10 or more years and Ive had many, many broncos. Im not going to cut it for now.

3.5" suspension lift, 1" body lift, and 33x10.50 tires are on. 4 wheel disc brakes are in and everything underneath is rebuilt or brand new. New seats are in. Im not going to paint it for awhile. It will get a 450hp motor and 5spd soon. Its still in the shop and I should be driving it in a month or so.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

longhaultrucker said:


> Made a trip to the LBS to pay for my son's new mtn bike yesterday (his first "full sized",a 26"er Giant :thumbsup,and saw this lonely feller's kin (another Jeep) sitting on a dealer's lot for sale. After a test drive,didn't like the other one,but as soon as we left the lot test driving this one,new it was the One I wanted to spend the next several years hauling bikes with


Got the new hitch in Wednesday,bolted in on yesterday and slid the new rack in there 




Will be hauling a new Surly Troll home from the LBS for it's first duties as soon as they get it all assembled


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Chevy Captiva family car/commuter...
put on a Curt Hitch then Rino Rack 4 bike rack w/movable mounts.
Works great!


----------



## 4x4guy (Feb 23, 2014)

Mine rides a 1978 F150 4x4 ugly truck ugly bike ugly driver/rider it all works!


----------



## 4x4guy (Feb 23, 2014)

302? or 351? love the original little broncos every look at Jeffs Bronco Graveyard? gotten a few things for my beast on there


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

4x4guy said:


> 302? or 351? love the original little broncos every look at Jeffs Bronco Graveyard? gotten a few things for my beast on there


I get everything from Wild Horses. It has a 302 right now but Im putting in a 351 stoked to a 407 soon. It will also get a 5spd. The motor should be 400-450ho with the same torque. Im going all out on this one.

It has 4 disc brakes, 3.5" suspension lift and 1" body lift now. TRO steering and all SS brake lines. Everything underneath is new.


----------



## wazatataza (Aug 18, 2013)

Mines a 2006 eclipse GT, tons of stuff done to it, that now I'm just like "those car parts could have been bike parts"


----------



## 4x4guy (Feb 23, 2014)

kntr said:


> I get everything from Wild Horses. It has a 302 right now but Im putting in a 351 stoked to a 407 soon. It will also get a 5spd. The motor should be 400-450ho with the same torque. Im going all out on this one.
> 
> It has 4 disc brakes, 3.5" suspension lift and 1" body lift now. TRO steering and all SS brake lines. Everything underneath is new.


Nice my 78 has a 351m lifted 2" nothing crazy just a beater that gets driven 45 miles a day


----------



## TiFJ (Aug 8, 2013)

No pictures of them with bikes attached, but we take one of these depending on mood and where we're going.









OR


----------



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

Nice choice with the race red are you on frf at all? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## TiFJ (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah I am on FRF. Mostly a lurker, I think I only have a few posts. Same screen name though.


----------



## GEBotterbrodt (Mar 6, 2014)

Back in college I used my 90 Jeep Grand Wagoneer. Bought a roof rack then cut it in half and made it wider then got basic fork mount and a tie carrier then got a second mint to bring along a friend




























Don't know why but it looks perfectly at home in the woods, especially suited up for camping or cycling

Sent from my SCH-I545


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

GEBotterbrodt said:


> Back in college I used my 90 Jeep Grand Wagoneer. Bought a roof rack then cut it in half and made it wider then got basic fork mount and a tie carrier then got a second mint to bring along a friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin' ol Jeep,my friend! :thumbsup:

I'll tell you why it looks so perfectly at home in the woods,it's a Jeep :thumbsup:

BTW,welcome to MTBR


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

The only thing that looks better in the woods is an FJ.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> The only thing that looks better in the woods is an FJ.


FJs are cute  but is it going to do this?














:nono:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

owtdorz said:


> FJs are cute  but is it going to do this?


Oh, hell yeah it will. ut:
















rft:


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Uh, no. That FJ's front suspension has been completely swapped out to something competent. Not even the same as just lifting it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Silentfoe said:


> Uh, no. That FJ's front suspension has been completely swapped out to something competent. Not even the same as just lifting it.


Oh, there's a limit to the modifications we can do?


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a cheap 94 Hyundai Accent (Excel in the US) for now, I need to get a cheap trunk rack for it. I don't want something nice, I already have a great Thule Singletrack for my Jeep back in the states.

Half tempted to just bolt a pair of 15mm fork adapters to the roof, but my car is kept in covered parking.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Oh, there's a limit to the modifications we can do?


No. Not at all. Just saying that comparing any FJ to a Jeep is a joke, especially when the one you posted as a counterpoint is heavily modified. Granted the other Jeeps were as well but any stock jeep has the axles of that modified FJ.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Relevant to the above.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I just bought another FJ to go rock climbing with.


----------



## rockNnachos (Jun 26, 2010)

*basic 4x4*

























I had to make this up, to clear the spare tire. I'm doing the "is it still hot?" test.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

rockNnachos said:


> View attachment 875430
> 
> 
> View attachment 875431
> ...


I used a similar device!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTIFreak (Jan 3, 2014)

My ride's ride... a 2000 VW GTI vr6. Used to be a spendy hobby, now it's mostly just bike transport. The rack is OEM VW carrier bars with a couple Thule Big Mouth racks. The bike is a 2014 Giant Trance X2 29er.

Nice rides around here! :thumbsup:


Trance X on GTI by GTIFreak, on Flickr


----------



## jafstl38 (Mar 20, 2011)

2011 Subaru Impreza Outback Sport, 5-speed and a flat boxer engine makes for a fun commute! Stock roof rails with added rocky mount bike trays and Inno fairing


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

New (to me) ride on Saturday. 2008 Mazda3 S. Now to order a hitch for the bike rack....









Sent via morse code


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

2012 Mazda 3i Grand Touring
Thule roof rack with 594XT Sidearm bike carriers


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

New Kia Soul and Kuat Sherpa


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Mmmmmmm orange spearfish! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

LOVING the XJ


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

04 Foresert XT with the factory cross bars and Rocky Mounts tie rods racks.


----------



## FLJeepGuy (Mar 7, 2014)

Previously, my 1999 Jeep Wrangler Sahara with a Yakima ROC 4 rack. I gave this vehicle to my son about a year ago, so currently we're using my wife's 2005 Dodge Grand Caravan SXT with a Yakima HoldUp 2 and +2 add-on. By the end of the year, the rest of the kids will be sharing the van and we'll be driving a 2015 Subaru Outback with the Yakima racks.


----------



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

How do you like the Kia Soul so far?


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

My 14 Forester XT loaded up with this weekends adventure


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Right now it's a Dodge Ram 1500...old roof rack mounted in the bed. Works pretty good. I'm looking for a new car though...we're trading the Xterra. My g/f wants my truck so whatever we trade her Xterra in on is mine. Thinking about a Subaru Impreza 5 hatch or Crosstrek, Mazda 6, Mazda CX5, or Ford Focus ST.


----------



## thrash_273 (Apr 24, 2013)

*My new Rig Carrier*

Swagman is awesome!


----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

Replaced the 2 door wrangler with something a little bigger. Roof rack is on the way.









Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

owtdorz said:


> New Kia Soul and Kuat Sherpa
> View attachment 876282
> 
> View attachment 876283
> ...


owtdorz, how are you liking the Kia Soul?


----------



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

The ///Man said:


> Replaced the 2 door wrangler with something a little bigger. Roof rack is on the way.
> 
> View attachment 879897
> 
> ...


What year Grand Cherokee is this?


----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

trek7100 said:


> What year Grand Cherokee is this?


2007

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## Valrico-B (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

^ doesn't the ST have center exhaust??? Pics of hitch and rack please!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I see a center exhaust.


----------



## Valrico-B (Dec 8, 2013)

It's a Curt hitch. They haven't made it very long.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

I like the functionality but


----------



## Xtasy (Apr 7, 2014)

2006 Dodge Durango with a Hemi. I had to compromise a little bit because my wife wanted to have a SUV and I wanted a truck... So we got a SUV with a truck chassis


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Island20v said:


> I like the functionality but


Yeah, it does look like ass...but hey...gotta do whatcha gotta do. That's exactly why I went with a roof rack on my ST.

Here's my new ride's ride...2014 XV Crosstrek Limited.


----------



## jspansel (Mar 19, 2014)

My setup...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ That's bad ass!


----------



## jspansel (Mar 19, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ That's bad ass!


Thanks! I am really happy with it so far. I am going to pick one of these up: https://www.etrailer.com/Hitch-Accessories/MaxxTow/MT70070.html

That way, when we go camping, I can tow my boat AND the bikes all together and secure. AND, it will extend the bikes out just enough so I can open the tailgate and canopy completely WITH the bikes still attached. The rack swings down, but currently you have to remove the bikes to do it.

Camping with a full day of riding, fishing and sitting down around a fire in the evening with some good brews and food.... Yup. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

jspansel said:


> Thanks! I am really happy with it so far. I am going to pick one of these up: https://www.etrailer.com/Hitch-Accessories/MaxxTow/MT70070.html
> 
> That way, when we go camping, I can tow my boat AND the bikes all together and secure. AND, it will extend the bikes out just enough so I can open the tailgate and canopy completely WITH the bikes still attached. The rack swings down, but currently you have to remove the bikes to do it.
> 
> Camping with a full day of riding, fishing and sitting down around a fire in the evening with some good brews and food.... Yup. :thumbsup:


Oh man, that's perfect!


----------



## rshelbygt (Apr 12, 2014)

2010 RAM 1500 with Thule roof rack system


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

My 96 Audi a4..She brings me snowboarding and biking... And it's so old i don't have to worry about it when a friend leans a bike on it and it inevitably falls. I just finished doing all new suspension, some oil lines.. Now the heater core and rear diff seals and she's good to go for another few years. I work from home and Mr gf has a newer jetta so I can't justify a new car.. Not til I see some awd stick tdi love from audi or vw.










Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Pretty proud of my ride's new ride and he can take friends along now as well  Sweet 1998 Toyota Hilux, holds 5 bikes and 5 people easily.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

Finally installed the rack on my evoque.


----------



## Mbabinec (Apr 22, 2014)

2008 Honda Fit! I can fit two bikes in the back with the front wheels off and all the gear.


----------



## Coastie05 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

My ride's new ride


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

A new one, to me. 04 2wd 4.8 silverado.


----------



## RiikGonzilla (Apr 24, 2014)

My bike hauler


----------



## wingerak92 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well, I have no pictures of my bike on my car as I am in the process of getting the roof rack (my dealership ordered the wrong one), I did get a new car in january and we finally got rid of our snow here. so I have a picture of my bike on the rack in my condo and a picture of my car... A 2014 Mitsubishi RVR


----------



## Vic-20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

Just got my 44 from the LBS...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

*new addition..*


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Old ride 2007 Toyota FJ



New ride 2014 Jeep Rubicon


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

New to me 05 Tundra Double Cab 4x4


----------



## mattmatt300 (Jul 26, 2008)

Just got the Kuat NV


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Swapping from my 93 Accent to a Turbo Diesel Kia Carnival, should be much better for trips.


----------



## BlueFinn510 (Apr 14, 2014)

the problem with riding a 29er when you drive a Corolla is the bike is wider than the car. finally ditched the trunk rack and installed this on Friday.
'99 Corolla.


----------



## linkpurvis (Nov 22, 2012)

*My Ride's Ride*









My 99 Ford Explorer Eddie Bauer Edition. It's been a great car and bike hauler but at 335k miles, it's almost time for it to retire. Looking at replacing it with a 2010 or newer Subaru Outback.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Just got myself a Kia Carnival, pretty awesome , it has a 5speed and turbo diesel.


----------



## mbco1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

Photos from 2011 when both car and bike were pretty new. Both are a bit more beat up now.

Next car I'll be getting a hitch rack. Don't like the roof roof rack very much.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I didn't like the roof racks till I got Thule upright carriers. I hated taking the wheels off and putting them on. I like them so much I have three carriers on my car lol 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## osusnake (Dec 26, 2012)

'08 mazdaspeed3 with Kuat NV to haul the Stache and Warbird…and my wife's All-City.


----------



## TiFJ (Aug 8, 2013)

One from this weekend. Wife's bike loaded up before we headed out.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

TiFJ said:


> View attachment 898149
> 
> 
> One from this weekend. Wife's bike loaded up before we headed out.


Omg please PM me details about this bike rack.

Posted via mobile


----------



## TiFJ (Aug 8, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

Nice rides guys


----------



## FireinMTB (Apr 23, 2012)

I know this was several pages back, but I like the FJ's posted much more than the jeeps. However, i drive this so my point is invalid.










And the front with the grille cut to fit the lights:










I love my subie and I'm looking for a bike rack for it asap. I'm not sure whether to go for a roof or a hitch rack, what do you guys think?


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Lol you like the "Fake Jeeps" more? (covers head waiting for explosion of flame posts) just kidding!

But seriously though. 


















Posted via mobile


----------



## ross86 (Sep 11, 2007)

2012 Evo X


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

Old - '05 Mitsubishi Lancer Evo, retired to be weekend and track beater
New - '02 Ford Focus SVT


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

FireinMTB said:


> I love my subie and I'm looking for a bike rack for it asap. I'm not sure whether to go for a roof or a hitch rack, what do you guys think?


I bought a Kuat Vagabond for my forester and love it...easily hauls two bikes and carries anything else when its not hauling bikes...pretty universal and really good bang for the buck. That being said, sometimes i wish i had a hitch rack so that i could haul bikes and throw kayaks on the roof, but thats rarely an issue.










ps. love subaru's all wheel drive...ended up on two wheels trying to get through this two track and to my secret fishing spot...no slip even with two wheels off the ground.


----------



## mbco1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

FireinMTB said:


> I'm not sure whether to go for a roof or a hitch rack, what do you guys think?


If I was to do it all again I'd get a hitch rack (the one on the white Evo above looks good). Reasons I don't like my roof rack are:

1. It renders my sunroof useless if driving over 30 mph. It's just too noisy even with wind fairing.
2. In the winter I put on a snowboard rack and can't run two bike racks and the snowboard rack at the same time.
3. Mine is a pain to get on and off. Hitch racks seem pretty easy to slip on and off if you don't need it for a period of time.
4. I can't drive into my garage with my bike on the car. I need to stop and take it off, wheel it in and then pull the car in. This sounds like I'm being lazy, but after really long rides / long drives, it makes a difference. Also if you have an early start I can't put my bike on the car the night before.
5. I need to take my front wheel off my bike as it's one of the older racks which is annoying and the wheel takes up space in your car.

I'm sure there are down sides to a hitch rack, but the sunroof and snowboarding are the biggest issues for me.


----------



## ICONCLS (Sep 17, 2010)

*New Rig*


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Update


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Good ol' fashino toaster



A lot of the time I will just leave one seat up and leave my bike in the car all the time, in case I get the urge. No need to remove the wheel or seatpost to get inside.


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

2011 Jeep Patriot, just replaced a honda civic. Kurt hitch installed, hitch rack is on the way.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

2014 Jeep Rubicon (not stock)


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rock dude said:


> 2014 Jeep Rubicon (not stock)


Why does everyone call the Wrangler the Rubicon? Rubicon is a trim level, not the model. 
BTW you have a Jeep Wrangler Unlimited.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Why does everyone call the Wrangler the Rubicon? Rubicon is a trim level, not the model.
> BTW you have a Jeep Wrangler Unlimited.


Lol I approve this message.


----------



## TiFJ (Aug 8, 2013)

He likely called it a Rubicon because it's clear as day that the vehicle is a Wrangler and much less obvious that it's a Rubicon. Further, since you're being pedantic, it is not a Jeep Wrangler Unlimited, it is a Jeep Wrangler Unlimited Rubicon. But again, it's clear to everyone that it has four doors so stating that it is Unlimited is likely Unnecessary for those of us gifted with vision.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

TiFJ said:


> He likely called it a Rubicon because it's clear as day that the vehicle is a Wrangler and much less obvious that it's a Rubicon. Further, since you're being pedantic, it is not a Jeep Wrangler Unlimited, it is a Jeep Wrangler Rubicon Unlimited. But again, it's clear to everyone that it has four doors so stating that it is Unlimited is likely Unnecessary for those of us gifted with vision.


It's still akin to posting a picture of a civic and calling it "my Honda LX".


----------



## TiFJ (Aug 8, 2013)

Except that Rubicon is a recognizable name and as mentioned by CannondaleF9 "everybody" calls them that whereas very few people are going to recognize what a Honda LX refers to. Similarly, I could refer to my truck as a Ford F150 Raptor, after all, Raptor is a trim level, but typically I just call it a Ford Raptor. Everybody seems to understand what I'm talking about and it's much less of a mouthful.

Not saying either of you are wrong, simply that what Rock dude said wasn't wrong and is in fact, much easier to say / type.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah but you're not making the distinction between understandable and proper. It's like people who say "used to could". I understand it, but it still makes me cringe.


----------



## TiFJ (Aug 8, 2013)

PS - Nice JKUR Rock dude.


----------



## Plains_Pedaler (May 12, 2014)

Are you guys really wasting time talking about the specific Jeep model when some dude just posted a god-forsaken Nissan GT-R? Where our your priorities?! Wow. Nice ride for your ride ICONCLS. If you ever get tired of that thing, I would gladly give you like 10-20 bucks for it.


----------



## TiFJ (Aug 8, 2013)

> Yeah but you're not making the distinction between understandable and proper. It's like people who say "used to could". I understand it, but it still makes me cringe.


This is the internet... you're going to have to get over the fact that it's not all proper.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

TiFJ said:


> PS - Nice JKUR Rock dude.


Absolutely. It's gorgeous.


ColeSJ said:


> Are you guys really wasting time talking about the specific Jeep model when some dude just posted a god-forsaken Nissan GT-R? Where our your priorities?! Wow. Nice ride for your ride ICONCLS. If you ever get tired of that thing, I would gladly give you like 10-20 bucks for it.


Whoa. I apologize. I guess I saw it and thought it couldn't actually be happening. Huge kudos.


TiFJ said:


> This is the internet... you're going to have to get over the fact that it's not all proper.


Lol I am over it, but reserve my right to complain about it. After all, it's the internet.


----------



## mbco1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

TwoNin9r said:


> It's still akin to posting a picture of a civic and calling it "my Honda LX".


LX is used for different types of Honda car trims (Civic, Accord etc). Rubicon is a trim level specifically for a Wrangler. You can't get a Jeep Grand Cherokee Rubicon, so everyone knows what he was talking about when he said Rubicon.

It's the same as calling a Subaru WRX without the Impreza, Mistu Evo without the Lancer, Ford Raptor without the F-150 etc.

Also as TiJF mentioned it's clear from the picture it's a Wrangler, but not clear its a Rubicon. Whereas most people who have never owned a Honda could tell the difference between an Accord and Civic as they have the same boring look.


----------



## Plains_Pedaler (May 12, 2014)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

Well hey, while I'm here: 
My 1998 Ford F-150 XLT Supercab 4.6L Triton V8 with grey seats, a third door, oh and a broken shifter knob. Hope that was specific enough. Hahaha


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok you guys are right. It's not a wrangler, jeez. Can we talk annoy the guy who put a hitch on his gt-r now?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

My 96 Audi a4 12v 2.8 quattro lol.. She's still chugging along just fine, waiting on a vw tdi awd though.










Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Plains_Pedaler (May 12, 2014)

TwoNin9r said:


> Ok you guys are right. It's not a wrangler, jeez. Can we talk annoy the guy who put a hitch on his gt-r now?


Lmao. YES. Glad I'm not the only one who was like "Oh my god a GT-R. Oh my god why did he put a hitch on his GT-R?"


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Also that was supposed to say "about". But yeah that thing is sexy.


----------



## TiFJ (Aug 8, 2013)

ColeSJ said:


> Well hey, while I'm here:
> My 1998 Ford F-150 XLT Supercab 4.6L Triton V8 with grey seats, a third door, oh and a broken shifter knob. Hope that was specific enough. Hahaha


Nice, I'm sure that description will appease all!


----------



## Plains_Pedaler (May 12, 2014)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

Haha I would hope so!


----------



## Plains_Pedaler (May 12, 2014)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

Snakeskin actually.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

ColeSJ said:


> Well hey, while I'm here:
> My 1998 Ford F-150 XLT Supercab 4.6L Triton V8 with grey seats, a third door, oh and a broken shifter knob. Hope that was specific enough. Hahaha





TiFJ said:


> Nice, I'm sure that description will appease all!


Eghem... Leather or cloth... ?


----------



## Plains_Pedaler (May 12, 2014)

ColeSJ said:


> Snakeskin actually.


My reply to your question is appearing above your post for some reason.. Odd.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

ColeSJ said:


> My reply to your question is appearing above your post for some reason.. Odd.


That is weird ? Lol the effect of the joke remains though


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Why does everyone call the Wrangler the Rubicon? Rubicon is a trim level, not the model.
> BTW you have a Jeep Wrangler Unlimited.


Sorry for not calling my Jeep a Wrangler. I have never liked the name Wrangler. 
It sounds like the Jeep should be on a ranch, herding cattle instead of being in
Moab or the Rubicon crawling up rocks.
You will not find the name Wrangler on any of my Jeeps.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Rock dude said:


> Sorry for not calling my Jeep a Wrangler. I have never liked the name Wrangler.
> It sounds like the Jeep should be on a ranch, herding cattle instead of being in
> Moab or the Rubicon crawling up rocks.
> You will not find the name Wrangler on any of my Jeeps.


Whatever, it's nicer than mine by far, so call it what you want lol


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

If it were me, I'd call it a piece of ****. No disrespect to the owner though. If he likes it, then more power to him. I've driven jeeps off-road most of my life and they have all been the biggest piles of crap. Only FJs now.


----------



## Plains_Pedaler (May 12, 2014)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

'The Jeep Piece of ****.' That really rolls off the tongue if you don't think about it.


----------



## mbco1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

If I had the choice to rock up to the trail head in that sweet looking Rubicon, or a FJ which my four month old son thinks looks too much like a babies toy for him, I'd choose the Rubicon every day of the week and twice on Sunday.  And please FJ is not the correct nomenclature around these parts, its Toyota FJ Cruiser 
Sent from my HTC6990LVW using Board Express


----------



## ICONCLS (Sep 17, 2010)

*Well,...*



ColeSJ said:


> Lmao. YES. Glad I'm not the only one who was like "Oh my god a GT-R. Oh my god why did he put a hitch on his GT-R?"


Because I could...?

Actually, I retired my old hauler, C5 RS 6:









and putting the hitch on the Datsun was easier than putting it on what replaced the Audi (E63S).


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mbco1975 said:


> And please FJ is not the correct nomenclature around these parts, its Toyota FJ Cruiser
> Sent from my HTC6990LVW using Board Express


Red/Black 4x4 Toyota FJ Cruiser Trail Teams Edition!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> If it were me, I'd call it a piece of ****. No disrespect to the owner though. If he likes it, then more power to him. I've driven jeeps off-road most of my life and they have all been the biggest piles of crap. Only FJs now.


I live in Florida. The jeep is more about having a car that fits my stature and that's also a convertible with the ability to still off-road. So for my purposes, the Toyota "fake jeep" is useless.

Plus, FJs with the white roofs look like cartoon cars. The all one color ones are ok I guess


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah those I like. If I was hardcore crawling I would want a built fj40 or defender turbo diesel (Dream car)


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

TwoNin9r said:


> I live in Florida. The jeep is more about having a car that fits my stature and that's also a convertible with the ability to still off-road. So for my purposes, the Toyota "fake jeep" is useless.
> 
> Plus, FJs with the white roofs look like cartoon cars. The all one color ones are ok I guess


I get you. For me, I don't do anything without a hard top, unless it has two wheels. The white tops originated back with the original FJs. The were white, so they could be seen from long distances. I don't like the white top either, so I went with the red/black TT.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

TwoNin9r said:


> Yeah those I like. If I was hardcore crawling I would want a built fj40 or defender turbo diesel (Dream car)


I think you just time traveled in this thread. Yeah, one of those would be cool.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I think you just time traveled in this thread. Yeah, one of those would be cool.


I like the look of the old rugged rigs... add the 70s bronco to that list.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> If it were me, I'd call it a piece of ****. No disrespect to the owner though. If he likes it, then more power to him. I've driven jeeps off-road most of my life and they have all been the biggest piles of crap. Only FJs now.


Here's a pic of my 2007 FJ that I bought new and put 107,000 miles on it before trading it in on the Jeep. 
I have always owned a Jeep until I bought the FJ. Yes the FJ was a great rig after I put a boat load
of money into the suspension and drive train. I have taken the FJ on the Rubicon trail 3 times as well as many of the trails in Moab. It did ok but compared to the Jeep, not so well.

Shawn, anytime you want to meet up in Moab just let me know and then we will find out how much of a "piece of ****" the Jeep is when I'm pulling you back on your 4 wheels after you roll over.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

TwoNin9r said:


> I like the look of the old rugged rigs... add the 70s bronco to that list.


Yeah, I spent a lot of time dear hunting with my father in an old FJ with squeaky breaks. And, he had a red '70 Bronco for 35 years. I was pissed when he sold it. I would have given him more then he sold it for.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Rock dude said:


> Shawn, anytime you want to meet up in Moab just let me know and then we will find out how much of a "piece of ****" the Jeep is when I'm pulling you back on your 4 wheels after you roll over.


You won't need to pull me back up. I'll be towing your ass back to town when that Jeep breaks down.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> You won't need to pull me back up. I'll be towing your ass back to town when that Jeep breaks down.


Like I said anytime. 
I go to Moab for 3 days every month to bike and wheel. Your welcome to join us anytime.

By the way I have never had to be towed, I guess I know how to build a Jeep and how to wheel


----------



## chuyler1 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Rotary Power for my Pedal Power*


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Rock dude said:


> Like I said anytime.
> I go to Moab for 3 days every month to bike and wheel. Your welcome to join us anytime.
> 
> By the way I have never had to be towed, I guess I know how to build a Jeep and how to wheel


When it comes to Jeeps, you need to know how to build one. I have my own private place to wheel and ride, so I'll get out to Moab when he'll freezes over, twice. Thank you very much for the offer, as I would be honored to tow you back to town, lol!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

chuyler1 said:


> View attachment 912146


That is very cool!! Can we see more pics?


----------



## chuyler1 (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Plains_Pedaler (May 12, 2014)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

My Prius will kick both of your asses. Move on.


----------



## Plains_Pedaler (May 12, 2014)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

Sick little truck by the way!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Haha, I think I found it at:

Cohort Classic: 1975 Mazda Rotary Pickup ? One Of A Kind

That is one sick bike hauler!


----------



## chuyler1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah that's it. People photograph it every time I take it out. One guy tried to buy it from me while I was stuck in traffic. I typically leave the bike in the back and use it on days nice enough to ride. I have another vehicle for my daily commute.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

chuyler1 said:


> Yeah that's it. People photograph it every time I take it out. One guy tried to buy it from me while I was stuck in traffic. I typically leave the bike in the back and use it on days nice enough to ride. I have another vehicle for my daily commute.


What would you say one in that condition is worth. Yours looks to be in top condition.


----------



## chuyler1 (Oct 7, 2011)

They range from $5k to $20k. This one is at the upper end of that range. They pop up on eBay about once a month and there is always a few on Craigslist, usually in the L.A. area.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

chuyler1 said:


>


Wwwaaannntttttt


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Very very cool!!


----------



## SQUIRRELSHOOTR (Jan 8, 2013)

*1992 Toyota FJ80 Land Cruiser*

My Daily Driven Adventure Mobile

360k miles on original motor and transmission





















Northshore bike rack will be on the way soon.


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

*Whats you Rides Ride*





















My two girls

My old 1981 WB Holden kingswood
My new toyota hiace

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

SQUIRRELSHOOTR said:


> My Daily Driven Adventure Mobile
> 
> 360k miles on original motor and transmission
> View attachment 920053
> ...


It's a Toyota diesel, the thing will never die. Top Gear UK proved it.


----------



## SQUIRRELSHOOTR (Jan 8, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> It's a Toyota diesel, the thing will never die. Top Gear UK proved it.


Ironically, it is not a diesel. It has the 6 cylinder 3FE. I wish it was a turbo diesel, the 3FE is pretty powerless.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

SQUIRRELSHOOTR said:


> Ironically, it is not a diesel. It has the 6 cylinder 3FE. I wish it was a turbo diesel, the 3FE is pretty powerless.


I thought it was a diesel based on that intake, but it is a cool truck no matter the engine, just it would be cooler if it had the diesel.


----------



## Uraniumc (May 26, 2014)

SCION iq 2013 with Thule roof rack

Can fit 3 bikes... dont have to take off any wheels.. just need quick tie downs..


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I usually ride to the trail head from home, but occasionally I want to go a bit farther to ride. I finally got around to putting a rack on this after a year. I'm still a pickup guy, but this is more client friendly for work.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> I usually ride to the trail head from home, but occasionally I want to go a bit farther to ride. I finally got around to putting a rack on this after a year. I'm still a pickup guy, but this is more client friendly for work.
> 
> View attachment 924860


What car is that? I can't place the name. It looks to be a GM, Holden, but I am not sure.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

CannondaleF9 said:


> What car is that? I can't place the name. It looks to be a GM, Holden, but I am not sure.


2008 Pontiac G8. It is an imported and re-badged Holden Commodore VE.


----------



## GEBotterbrodt (Mar 6, 2014)

My 87' Chevy. Bought it stock when I was 15.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> 2008 Pontiac G8. It is an imported and re-badged Holden Commodore VE.


Oh yes, I forgot about Pontiac. It's a shame they stopped making them. Cool car BTW.


----------



## Jaysrubi (Jun 3, 2013)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

Nice car.


----------



## MadCrow (Apr 26, 2014)

ST Mondeo (Euro) with 4x Thule ProRide 591


----------



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

GEBotterbrodt said:


> View attachment 924896
> 
> 
> My 87' Chevy. Bought it stock when I was 15.


Nice truck! Was that picture taken in Baltimore?

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laurido92 (Nov 3, 2013)

It depends on the day and the mood I'm in.

One is a 2005 Toyota Sequoia Limited 4x2 with a Bell Right Up 200



The other is a 2012 Toyota Camry SE Limited Edition with a Bell Cantilever 200/300


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Laurido92,you have a great looking Sequoia too! :thumbsup:

We sold our Camry back to Toyota this past week (after getting a letter saying they were looking to buy back Camrys and Corollas,being in "high demand") and took a check for the equity we had in it,but went back the next day and spent it (the $3,300 check they'd cut us,after having deposited it,LOL),and bought a low mileage 2007 FJ Cruiser 4x4 that'd been well cared for  It was a great car (Camry),we would have happily kept it another few years,but as she'd been turning in only 19.0-21.2MPG's with her all-city driving to/from work after a round of bolt-on mods (which got it into the mid 13's in the 1/4 mile,mind you),she took the $ and was researching Toyota's line-up for better MPG's,LOL! Funny that she wanted MPG's but fell in love with the FJC when I drug her out for a test drive,huh? 

We were actually planning to use that check as closing costs on a house in the near future,but she's just never been a big fan of my old Jeep (Jeeps in general,actually...she "cringed at the thoughts of driving it to/from work until tax refund time" :lol,so we decided to go the other route,buy her/us something back nicer/newer and sell the Jeep to pay that :idea:


----------



## Laurido92 (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks!! I love my Sequoia. It has been a great vehicle. I bought it new in '05 and the only major thing I've done to it is replace the battery and new tires. Other than that regular maintenance. She runs like a champ and only has 87K miles. 

That's a great looking FJC. I think it's funny that she was looking for something with better MPG but ended up getting an FJC which is the total opposite of fuel efficient. I believe the FJC and the Sequoia get about the same MPGs.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

LOL,yeah it IS funny  We've ran 2 full tanks through it with all that's going on around here,LOL,but between the 2 it's averaged 21.12MPG's (with a very wide variety of driving,a really varied mix of I81,US hwy's,curvy mtn 2 lanes and city),so it's not too bad...actually better than the Camry was getting with recent mods :eekster: (it hasn't busted 20.5MPG's since :madman

That's not bad at all,my friend,and I would maintain that repacing a battery and tires IS regular maintenance,my friend,since that's normal wear/tear :thumbsup: We actually looked at an '06 Sequoia Limited with 93K miles on it (same price as the FJC) and were seriously going to look at it the day we went back.it was gonna be between this FJC an dthat Sequoia (well...in her mind that 4Runner too,but I was set on these 2,though I really dug the $r too),it was already sold so we figured that was our sign on which of th e2 to get,LOL


----------



## grantini (Sep 14, 2014)

my ride is our 2005 Nissan Pathfinder SE which we bought new.... it has 180,000 miles on it and runs like a champ... I told my wife we could get 200k out of it and now I'm thinking it will be more like 300k..... Internal bike rack makes sure that I'm always loaded up for the next ride, never have to worry about loading up, its already there....


----------



## Laurido92 (Nov 3, 2013)

where did you get it from? I was looking around and saw some DYIs that look very interesting and simple and fairly inexpensive compared to store bought ones.


----------



## evenslower (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks like a modded Yakima truck bed rack from here. Have and old school one of those sitting in my basement.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

01 GS 300. I'm saving for a Challenger, at which point I'll trade the Lexus for a 4Runner or Pathfinder as my ride's ride.


----------



## cursor718 (May 4, 2011)

2013 highlander


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

Here is my main toy  It is a 2002 BMW M3 with a six speed transmission. No flappy paddle crap here. It has numerous upgrades as you can probably see. I drive and compete with this car all the time. It never gets a break when it gets driven and it has 152,000 miles on it!

The bad part is this car makes $1,000 bike parts easy to swallow...

The main upgrades are:
KW Variant 2 coilovers
Stoptech Big brake kit
Active Autowerke Exhaust Gen IV
Poly bushings
reinforced subframe
BBS wheels
and much more...

The bike fits perfectly with the front wheel removed and the back seats down. I get strange looks when I pull up to the trails since my car isn't and SUV....or a subagoob..

DSC_0186 by boomersooner523, on Flickr
regular front angle m3 by boomersooner523, on Flickr


----------



## Plains_Pedaler (May 12, 2014)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

Boomer - I'm usually not a fan of lowered cars, but that thing is slick. Job well done!

One more thing - Go Cats! Haha, good luck on the 18th!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks! The only reason it is lowered is because of the coilovers. If I wanted to slam it to the ground I could since they are adjustable suspension bits. However, I keep it raised up to the correct setting for maximum grip...not for show  

My uncle played football at K-state so we do have a family divided!


----------



## Plains_Pedaler (May 12, 2014)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

Oh nice! If you come up for the game give me a shout and I can show you some trails!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plains_Pedaler (May 12, 2014)

*Whats you Rides Ride*



ColeSJ said:


> Oh nice! If you come up for the game give me a shout and I can show you some trails!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was dumb. It's at OU. But nonetheless if you ever come up for a game, holler! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hahaha it's all good man, I actually don't live in Oklahoma anyways! I am from Nashville, TN but I now live in the Reno/Lake Tahoe area!


----------



## Plains_Pedaler (May 12, 2014)

*Whats you Rides Ride*

Ah very cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoterryh (Mar 21, 2006)

Canyonero!


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

This is my Niner in the back of my Jetta Diesel Wagon. Never worry about hitting something with the bike on a rack, and less about theft.
My road bikes fit in w/o removing the front wheel.

I've gotten 47.5 MPG with 3x 215 lb guys and slot car racing gear. A fantastic Rides ride.


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

Snapped a few pics before the early morning ride!

DSC_0239 by boomersooner523, on Flickr

DSC_0236 by boomersooner523, on Flickr


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice



boomersooner523 said:


> Snapped a few pics before the early morning ride!
> 
> DSC_0239 by boomersooner523, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0236 by boomersooner523, on Flickr


----------



## cwakefld (May 13, 2014)

Nothing Special, but here is mine:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

cwakefld said:


> Nothing Special, but here is mine:


We had an '04 base model back in the day,was a good vehicle,comfy,economic and dependable  (the wife would have loved that color on it too),nice ride


----------



## trickten (Sep 3, 2004)

My Ride's ride is a 2010 Subaru Forester. I Love this thing.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

More than one bike I use the Titan.








Would like to take my package car home. Would make a great shuttle vehicle.


----------



## Plains_Pedaler (May 12, 2014)

*Whats you Rides Ride*



UPSed said:


> More than one bike I use the Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude. That hitch cover is sweet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

'07 Tacoma, '14 XV Crosstrek


----------



## Botman (Aug 3, 2010)

Jeep TJ by ssanders7390, on Flickr

My heep


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

Fold the back seats and my Tallboy LTC slides right in, without even taking off the wheel.


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

Now THAT is a rides, ride! Well done!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

It's good you have your MTB with you when you go near off road with that thing, don't want to get stranded out there, at least you'll have one capable off road vehicle to get you home _(hint it doesn't have 4 wheels)_  



MasterBaker said:


> Fold the back seats and my Tallboy LTC slides right in, without even taking off the wheel.
> 
> View attachment 940086


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

GeneB said:


> Now THAT is a rides, ride! Well done!


Thanks!


LyNx said:


> It's good you have your MTB with you when you go near off road with that thing, don't want to get stranded out there, at least you'll have one capable off road vehicle to get you home _(hint it doesn't have 4 wheels)_


Lol... It does fine on moderate offroad. The picture is it in 'Low' or '170MPH' setting with the suspension. When raised to 'Terrain' it's got great ground clearance, approach and departure angles. Also, a center locking diff and a low range transfer case. It is actually quite off road capable - only things holding it back off road: 
-Tires which are tough to find in a suitable size (19" wheels are the SMALLEST that will clear the brake calipers)
-The fact that I don't want to break stuff on it
-The fact that I'd rather park it at the trailhead and hop on my bike
:thumbsup:


----------



## asv731 (Dec 8, 2014)

My ride's ride. 2013 BMW 328i sportline. It looks pretty ridiculous with a rack but I love it.


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

2012 F-150 FX4 with my 1968 Ford Mustang 390GT in the background


----------



## RadBartTaylor (Dec 1, 2004)

*Are you kidding?*



LyNx said:


> It's good you have your MTB with you when you go near off road with that thing, don't want to get stranded out there, at least you'll have one capable off road vehicle to get you home _(hint it doesn't have 4 wheels)_


Dude - that thing would run circles around 95% of 4x4 vehicles out there with the right tires. They are ridiculously capable, surprising I know, but true.

Of course you'll be held back not wanting to bugger up your nice ride.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

ArizRider said:


> Dude - that thing would run circles around 95% of 4x4 vehicles out there with the right tires. They are ridiculously capable, surprising I know, but true.
> 
> Of course you'll be held back not wanting to bugger up your nice ride.


Please excuse Lynx's ignorance....he has NO IDEA about the on/offroad capabilities of the 550hp AWD Porsche Cayenne Turbo S. One remarkable machine. It can scale a 25% steep, dirt grade with zero wheelspin, fly through 4 inches of snow @75mph, and with an electronic-activated, disconnecting axles - can articulate with the BEST of rock crawlers, still pull out Jeeps stuck in 2 feet of mud backwards...and get parking valets put it at the very front of the lot! For many years....this was the best-performing SUV on the planet. Here is mine:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ My experience backs that statement 100%!


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

Zachariah said:


> Please excuse Lynx's ignorance....he has NO IDEA about the on/offroad capabilities of the 550hp AWD Porsche Cayenne Turbo S. One remarkable machine. It can scale a 25% steep, dirt grade with zero wheelspin, fly through 4 inches of snow @75mph, and with an electronic-activated, disconnecting axles - can articulate with the BEST of rock crawlers, still pull out Jeeps stuck in 2 feet of mud backwards...and get parking valets put it at the very front of the lot! For many years....this was the best-performing SUV on the planet. Here is mine:


Damn air suspension makes it look like there's no ground clearance therefore it CANNOT be off-road capable. I do believe Lynx had a few smilies in there... I think he knows.

Nice ride. Is that the 2006? I can't see the headlights or tail lights, but you've got the same wheels as I have.


----------



## TiFJ (Aug 8, 2013)

Zachariah said:


> Please excuse Lynx's ignorance....he has NO IDEA about the on/offroad capabilities of the 550hp AWD Porsche Cayenne Turbo S. One remarkable machine. It can scale a 25% steep, dirt grade with zero wheelspin, fly through 4 inches of snow @75mph, and with an electronic-activated, disconnecting axles - can articulate with the BEST of rock crawlers, still pull out Jeeps stuck in 2 feet of mud backwards...and get parking valets put it at the very front of the lot! For many years....this was the best-performing SUV on the planet. Here is mine:


Performance is relative and although it may be capable relative to many SUVs, the Cayenne (Turbo especially) is optimized for the road and going fast. Big wheels, small rubber, low clearance, and low breakover/approach/departure angles do not make for a capable, reliable 4x4. They are neat machines as you say but there are far more capable vehicles available for when roads get truly rough.


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

TiFJ said:


> Performance is relative and although it may be capable relative to many SUVs, the Cayenne (Turbo especially) is optimized for the road and going fast. Big wheels, small rubber, low clearance, and low breakover/approach/departure angles do not make for a capable, reliable 4x4. They are neat machines as you say but there are far more capable vehicles available for when roads get truly rough.


Breakover, departure and ground clearance are all equal or better than a Mercedes G-wagen. Are you saying that the G-wagen is lacking offroad prowess? G-wagen has a few degrees better approach angle.

10.75" ground clearance to G-wagen's 8.25"
32.4 degree approach vs 36 degrees
27.3 degree departure vs 27 degrees
24.7 degree breakover vs 24 degrees

More clearance, but lower approach angle. Pretty even elsewhere.


----------



## TiFJ (Aug 8, 2013)

I never said anything about the G. Nor does being equal to or very marginally exceeding the raw numbers of the G make the Cayenne the


> ...the best-performing SUV on the planet


 However, since you mention it, I think it's a pretty reasonable argument that the G is a better performer offroad considering its 36 year history as a worldwide military vehicle, solid axles, 3 lockers etc. It's also pretty clear that the Cayenne has the G licked in all on-road performance measures.

I never said the Cayenne was bad and I'm glad you enjoy yours but it is not the be all, end all of offroad vehicles (or even a contender). It is far too compromised for on-road performance, luxury, comfort and style.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

MasterBaker said:


> Damn air suspension makes it look like there's no ground clearance therefore it CANNOT be off-road capable. I do believe Lynx had a few smilies in there... I think he knows.
> 
> Nice ride. Is that the 2006? I can't see the headlights or tail lights, but you've got the same wheels as I have.


It's 2005 Cayenne S, with full secondary cat delete and Sebring exhaust, with EVO Motorsport Cold Air Intakes - about 380hp, but that exhaust note....!!!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ nice


----------



## acefighter028 (Jan 7, 2015)

2012 Mazdaspeed3. Full turboback exhaust. Front mount intercooler. short ram intake and turbo inlet pipe. Cam driven fuel pump internals. Cobb tune. Megan racing coilovers. Konig deception wheels.

Those are the big ones. alot more done. Making 313hp and 366 ft lbs of torque to the wheels.

Bike is a 2015 Specialized Crave i just picked up. Previously had a 2013 specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29r


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Man I miss my 3. Why did you have to post these pictures and btw great looking cars and I love the red detail on the wheels.



acefighter028 said:


> 2012 Mazdaspeed3. Full turboback exhaust. Front mount intercooler. short ram intake and turbo inlet pipe. Cam driven fuel pump internals. Cobb tune. Megan racing coilovers. Konig deception wheels.
> 
> Those are the big ones. alot more done. Making 313hp and 366 ft lbs of torque to the wheels.
> 
> Bike is a 2015 Specialized Crave i just picked up. Previously had a 2013 specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29r


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

dayumm. nice speed3 yo


----------



## RadBartTaylor (Dec 1, 2004)

TiFJ said:


> I never said anything about the G. Nor does being equal to or very marginally exceeding the raw numbers of the G make the Cayenne the However, since you mention it, I think it's a pretty reasonable argument that the G is a better performer offroad considering its 36 year history as a worldwide military vehicle, solid axles, 3 lockers etc. It's also pretty clear that the Cayenne has the G licked in all on-road performance measures.
> 
> I never said the Cayenne was bad and I'm glad you enjoy yours but it is not the be all, end all of offroad vehicles (or even a contender). It is far too compromised for on-road performance, luxury, comfort and style.


It's definitely a contender, throw some like-for-like tires on a Cayenne and it will do anything a GW/Land Cruiser/Land Rover can.

Did a lot of research on the Touareg (very similiar to Cayenne) when planning on replacing the Tacoma and came to the conclusion that it was just as good on road as most SUVs and could run circles around most 4x4's off, jeeps included, when looking at comparable tire sizes of course.

I actually like IFS/IRS, durability aside, the ground clearance it affords and real world performance in most offroad situations is awesome.


----------



## TiFJ (Aug 8, 2013)

Speaking generally, there is a reason that 4x4ing and offroading websites and forums (expeditionportal.com, Pirate4x4.Com - The largest off roading website in the world. to name a couple) aren't full of threads, builds, discussions etc. concerning Porsche Cayennes and VW Touaregs. Yes, there are the odd ones out there but people who use their trucks beyond washboarded gravel roads typically spend their money on Land Rovers, Toyotas, Nissans, Jeeps and domestic pickups.

You might say people that spend the kind of money required to purchase a Cayenne Turbo aren't willing to risk bashing up their vehicle offroad, but with prices of used Cayennes now below the cost of brand new "traditional" 4x4s that doesn't hold up.

It seems to me that if they truly could



> run circles around most 4x4's off, jeeps included


they would be a lot more prevalent on trails and in discussion forums. I have spent many hours on trails in CO, UT, CA, AB and BC and have yet to see a Porsche or VW off graded roads. There must be a reason.


----------



## RadBartTaylor (Dec 1, 2004)

TiFJ said:


> Speaking generally, there is a reason that 4x4ing and offroading websites and forums (expeditionportal.com, Pirate4x4.Com - The largest off roading website in the world. to name a couple) aren't full of threads, builds, discussions etc. concerning Porsche Cayennes and VW Touaregs. Yes, there are the odd ones out there but people who use their trucks beyond washboarded gravel roads typically spend their money on Land Rovers, Toyotas, Nissans, Jeeps and domestic pickups.
> 
> You might say people that spend the kind of money required to purchase a Cayenne Turbo aren't willing to risk bashing up their vehicle offroad, but with prices of used Cayennes now below the cost of brand new "traditional" 4x4s that doesn't hold up.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know those websites well, particularly expedition portal. A few things at play, you alluded to one price. Also reliability and repairability are key drivers that keep people away, you are not going to be repairing a Porsche on the side of a trail in the middle of the Mojave (truth be told, your not going to be repairing ANY rig built in the last few years unless you really know what your doing).

Also the aftermarket support for the Cayenne is non-existent.

All valid issues, which steered me away from them, but from strictly a offroad performance perspective, they are pretty cool.

Scott Brady, the proprietor of the site, list a Mercedes diesel station wagon as one of his top 10 expedition vehicles, FWIW...


----------



## GhostX (Jan 16, 2012)

chuyler1 said:


> View attachment 912146


That sir...is one sweet Rotary ride.


----------



## gearhead94 (Aug 5, 2014)

Here is my 06 GTI . 


Here is my Nishiki.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

I am old enough to remember that bike. So bad ass that you still have it !!!!



gearhead94 said:


> Here is my 06 GTI .
> 
> 
> Here is my Nishiki.


----------



## gearhead94 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks. I don't ride it much anymore. The thing is getting to old to ride.


----------



## LastTube (Jan 27, 2015)

I won't lie...my bike is in better shape!


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

I love both of my rides.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Haven't quite figured out how to mount bikes on it safely yet (will not be installing a hitch...maybe a hang-off-the-back rack designed more for trunks or hatchbacks,LOL),but bought this a couple weeks back.

Dealer i-net pic...


Pic from today:


Got a Nuespeed Power Module (user adjustable--increases boost safely from stock 8.7psi to around 16psi when maxed out),full exhaust (turbo back),cold air intake and 1.5" lowering springs in,just waiting on a dry/warm day for most of that,and an apt on the exhuast :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Sorry


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I see a lot of chicks driving those.


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Silentfoe said:


> Sorry


This one will run low 13's and look mostly stock by Summer's end,and has already gotten it's owner laid more than a couple times in the 3 weeks he's owned it,so don't be (sorry) 



Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I see a lot of chicks driving those.


"I see a lot of chicks driving" Coopers too,my friend  Well,lets see...I raced the 24 Hours of Snowshoe 3 times on a rigid SS,raced motocross for 20 years almost to the day,and served the US Army for 5 years,Airborne Infantry--saw combat in 2 different deserts,not to mention was man enough to continue to work full time over 8 years after having broken my neck in 2 places on the job in 2001...nothing feminine here,dude-somewhere-on-the-internet-making-cute-insults...Yeah,a car just for "chicks"  ...apologies if you're not secure enough in your manhood to drive what you like,but that sounds more like a you issue than a me one...I'd owned several air cooled VW's (and a couple Nuespeed prepped "modern" ones) in the past,air coolers worth buying are damn near impossible to find in this area now,some 36 years after production ended,this will have to do. Besides,with my FJ (running a 2" lift and 35's) averaging only 13MPG's on a good week,this will save miles on it so it'll last longer,it's trailed at least by-weekly :idea:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

longhaultrucker said:


> This one will run low 13's and look mostly stock by Summer's end,and has already gotten it's owner laid more than a couple times in the 3 weeks he's owned it,so don't be (sorry)
> 
> Well lets see...I raced the 24 Hours of Snowshoe 3 times on a rigid SS,raced motocross for 20 years almost to the day,and served the US Army for 5 years,Airborne Infantry--saw combat in 2 different deserts. Yeah,chick's car  ...apologies if you're not secure enough in your manhood to drive what you like,but that sounds more like a you issue than a me one...I'd owned several air cooled VW's (and a couple Nuespeed prepped "modern" ones) in the past,air coolers worth buying are damn near impossible to find in this area now,some 36 years after production ended,this will have to do. Besides,with the FJ Cruiser (running a 2" lift and 35's) averaging only 13MPG's on a good week,this will save miles on it so it'll last longer,it's trailed at least by-weekly :idea:


I didn't say its a chick car. I said, "see a lot of chicks driving those". There is a big difference between the two. It sounds like you're the one who has a complex about it. I was only making an observation. The only reason I said that is because I read an article that said that 80% of modern Bugs are purchased by women. And that seems to be about right from what I've seen. ****, I don't even know what sex you are. Again, if was just an observation. Dang, I have a Mini, although heavily modified, and a lot of women drive those. I also have a red/black FJ TT, which averages 19 MPG, plus a couple other toys.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Apologies,my friend (sincerely)--long day and I guess I was taking it out where it didn't belong :madman: Just saw the TT in your sig,we were looking at a '12 TT,went back the next day and it'd been sold,LOL,and the '07 we did buy was loaded with the options we wanted (locker,the FJammer stereo,etc,etc) and was the color we wanted so we figured that was our sign,LOL :thumbsup:

I dig the Mini's (I like compact cars with mod-potential),there's more than a couple nice ones rolling this area. Truth be told on the Bug,I went out to look at a VR6 Jetta with my son (he's 13),and he saw the Bug on a dealership on the way,we stopped to look at it on the way back. It was clean,ran good,and we liked it (+ he figured it'd be built together and about the way we want it by the time he gets a license,LOL) so we got it on the spot,LOL


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

FJs are ridiculously fun off-road, even on road. Good luck with the bug, I'll bet that thing is pretty fast.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes they are--not bashing on Jeeps or anything of the sort (I used to own one and enjoyed it),but have had loads more fun in the FJ offroad than I did the Jeep...but it's apples to oranges (was a '98 XJ).

It's not bad,surprized a few people when the light turns green,LOL,my son laughs hysterically when we beat somebody to 60MPH or so and shouts (as if they could hear,LOL) "you got beat by a BUG,HAHAHAHAHA!!!!" 

From what I've researched,the GLS's (like mine) were detuned to 8.7PSI and advertised at 150HP with the 1.8T engine stock (the Turbo S had an extra gear--6 speed--and 30 more HP stock,for eg) where the same basic engine puts out 30HP more in the Jetta/Passat,and another 50 or so in the Audi TT,but it's torquey and fun to drive for now. IDK if it'll make it any lower than high 13's with the parts I've got picked (some on hand already),but I remind myself that boy of mine will probaly be driving it in a couple'a'3 years too,LOL!


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

Bailey44 said:


> Little German car.


Little German care #2...



Have no fear, I still have mountain bikes it was just road bike day....


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

It's the Same thing!


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

328 diesel wagon!! Love this thing, same interior space as a CUV with the driving dynamics and efficiency of a bmw sports sedan. 44 MPG FTW!!


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

That's a happening rig right there!


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

GeneB said:


> It's the Same thing!


Mine? Naw...one is white and the other is Grey....plus one has twice the torque as the other.


----------



## Rolling In Peace (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Sluice Box Hero (Sep 1, 2014)

My 2001 Saab 9-3 SE. Heavily modified.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sluice Box Hero said:


> My 2001 Saab 9-3 SE. Heavily modified.


Nice car! I love those 9-3 fastbacks.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

2010 Mazda CX-9. Actually the wife's but she is a good sport and lets me keep it outfitted with roof rack and hitch rack on it.


----------



## evilbeat (Apr 23, 2015)

2009 Pontiac Vibe GT. Carrying my bike in the back currently(front wheel off), but I just ordered a trailer hitch so I won't have to keep folding the seats down.


----------



## iwolf24 (Sep 11, 2011)

2012 f150


----------



## Toyman01 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mine.


----------



## thrash_273 (Apr 24, 2013)

new set up


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I have my 2010 RAV4 sport. Love it!. 

A couple of questions...does anybody know if any of the current Thule roof top racks are compatible with 29+ tires? I am getting a Surly ECR and want to make sure that it will fit on the roof rack.

If not, what are people using to carry their bigger wheel width bikes? I have the full roof top rack from Toyota, so all I would need is the actual rack that the bike fits on


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

In process of paint removal....


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

You should go with a Sea Sucker, I put my Stumpy FSR 29'r on mine with no problems...I'm actually selling mine, I got a Jeep and I can get it in the back now...PM me if you're (or anyone) is interested.
It's the Mini Bomber with a Thru Axle Fork Adapter. Holds two bikes.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

With my daughter graduating high school come Saturday (SO very proud of her ) and wanting the Beetle ragtop for her own,I was in need of another ride. Went to our trusty Toyota dealership (this is our 3rd purchase there in >4 years,so they've earned the "tusty" remark ) on their used side and found a clean,fairly-low-mileage,1 owner 2005 Mazda 3S 2.3 that called my name (and was the right price ). It came fully loaded with the exception of any Nav system offered that year and has no factory rear wing,but otherwise all that year's bells and whistles,plus a glovebox full of receipts where every wrench that was turned on it from day 1 was at the original dealership. Unfortunately "fully loaded" also included an automatic transmission,LOL,but at least it has the option for tiptronic/slap-stick/whatever Mazda calls their manually shifting auto 






It's noticeably slower than the Beetle in a straight line (the Beetle was dyno'd at 214HP at the front wheels after the last round of mods,Mazda rated that 2.3L at 160HP,so despite it being a couple hundred pounds lighter....),but seems to handle the twisties much better for an econo-car. IDK about any real "Zoom Zoom" with only 160HP,but it's fun to drive anyways,LOL! Now it just needs either a hitch to slide my Saris rack into to haul bikes,or a roof rack if I decide to drop it's stance a bit. Liking it so far (I'm about 500 miles and 1 full week in with it today) :thumbsup:


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice SJ410. How'd you get your hands on one of them in the US? Used to have one about 15 years back, absolutely excellent little off road vehicle.


Toyman01 said:


> Mine.
> 
> https://s247.photobucket.com/user/Toyman01/media/Samurai/20150430_190844_zpsxidoqxu2.jpg.html


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

Toyota Hilux SR5 D4D


----------



## TiFJ (Aug 8, 2013)

On a recent biking / camping trip in the Okanagan:


----------



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

TiFJ said:


> On a recent biking / camping trip in the Okanagan:
> View attachment 993101
> 
> 
> View attachment 993102


I wouldn't mind having that tent setup for my raptor, who makes it?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## TiFJ (Aug 8, 2013)

NRSguy said:


> I wouldn't mind having that tent setup for my raptor, who makes it?


Tepui Tents


----------



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

TiFJ said:


> Tepui Tents


Nice, thank you!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

ladljon said:


> In process of paint removal....


Cool! My first car was a 1955 Chevy two door wagon. It wasn't a Nomad - I think they called it a 210. It was a basic car - but it held my drumset in the back when I needed a ride to my band's gigs.

I drive my 12 year old pick-up truck now.


----------



## Fatkidd (Jul 12, 2012)

*my toy hauler*


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Here my 1985 Land Rover Defender 110









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilbeat (Apr 23, 2015)

RSAmerica said:


> Here my 1985 Land Rover Defender 110
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know that I have ever been more jealous of a vehicle. Ever.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Toyman01 said:


> Mine.


I'd love another zuk...here's the one I had a while back...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

evilbeat said:


> I don't know that I have ever been more jealous of a vehicle. Ever.


same here...except the gas mileage, but that thing is the perfect set up!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Here is my guy: 2010 RAV 4 Sport. This thing is great. Bikes are still on top from our trip to Lake Placid and the Adirondacks this weekend. I really don't know why I came back....best part of the country IMO


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

2015 Subaru WRX. This car is about almost as fun to drive as the bikes are to ride!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Toyman01 said:


> Mine.


I've always kinda liked those? Are they reliable?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I've always kinda liked those? Are they reliable?


Sure. And they are easy and pretty cheap to work on. There's also some popular power plant swaps that you can do and some people even manage to stuff some of the smaller diesel motors under the hood. They are inexpensive to build for offroading and just cool little trucks. Stock they are very underwhelming on the road but get them on dirt and they are like tanks. I loved mine. I'd really like another one but they are getting harder to find in decent shape.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Really digging the 2015 VW GTI. It was a hassle finding one in a manual trans., but totally worth it.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

The new ride for the bike, 428 GC. Receiver is here in my living room waiting to be installed in a few weeks for my T2 rack. The xdrive sits a little higher, so planning on dinan sprins+their shockware hack that stiffens the magnetic shocks. Nice cargo space!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Jayem said:


> The new ride for the bike, 428 GC. Receiver is here in my living room waiting to be installed in a few weeks for my T2 rack. The xdrive sits a little higher, so planning on dinan sprins+their shockware hack that stiffens the magnetic shocks. Nice cargo space!
> View attachment 1004305
> View attachment 1004306
> View attachment 1004307
> ...


Nice Gran Coupe. I may be considering an X6 M-Sport, or another Twin Turbo Cayenne. Decisions....


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Zachariah said:


> Nice Gran Coupe. I may be considering an X6 M-Sport, or another Twin Turbo Cayenne. Decisions....


X6 doesn't look bad, but I think the Cayanne has it beat, except the Cayanne is a Tourareg...well same chassis. I'm one of the few (I've heard) people that actually like the styling of the Panamera. I think it has a classy 1930s element to it with a big wide mean high performance element, kind of like if they were able to make a fighter jet also a passenger jet.


----------



## DirtDobber04 (Jun 1, 2015)

This is my 04 4Runner with Bilstein 2.5" lift.


----------



## Hulk (Aug 3, 2015)

"Hulk"


----------



## dwnwrdspirl (May 2, 2013)

My bike carrier. 03 330xi 6MT


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

More pics:


----------



## Chris307 (Aug 18, 2015)

My rides ride on top of my 2015 Corolla S. I run a Yakima base rack kit with 2 Rockymounts Brass Knuckes on top. Really easy system to use, but if I could do it over again though, I would probably go hitch mount. Ruined paint on the door jams is no bueno. Although not having crushed bikes from a rear end mishap is a plus with being on the roof.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Finally finished my Rocky Road Stealth Rack build and I am very happy how it turned out.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

I used to stuff my old 29er in the back of the Beast below, but my new Stache 5 doesn't fit so I haul it around on my gf's rig (Mazda 6).

* edit - I was able to "finesse" the Stache 5 into the car, and still keep my normal driver's seat position.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

woodchips said:


> I used to stuff my old 29er in the back of the Beast below, but my new Stache 5 doesn't fit so I haul it around on my gf's rig (Mazda 6).
> 
> * edit - I was able to "finesse" the Stache 5 into the car, and still keep my normal driver's seat position.


Georgeous Car !!!

Marty-mj
www.garagescene.net www.syborgtwinturbo.com www.2ndcamaro.com


----------



## Yetimnstr575 (May 5, 2014)

Sometimes the 14 GT

sometimes the Xterra









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yetimnstr575 said:


> Sometimes the 14 GT
> 
> sometimes the Xterra
> 
> ...


Sweet Xterra!

I think it would be the perfect bike hauler, it can go anywhere and you don't care if the interior gets dirty, unlike a wagon or sedan (or coupe in your case).

I think I want one


----------



## farmdog (Jul 15, 2015)

2010 TL with a roof rack....but I just gave my wife the Acura and got an2012 Nissan frontier with a topper on it. I need to get a hitch receiver and rack for the truck. I'll wait till winter is here to see what kind of deal I can get on a new rack.


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

This reddish should be able to carry the rigs up the trails


----------



## Ebeauchea (Sep 24, 2015)

Too many BMWs on here..


----------



## BoneDoc23 (Aug 17, 2015)

*2010 Volvo XC60*

No roof rack yet so this is how it rides for now. Had a hitch rack but got rid of that SUV And this Volvo has no hitch.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Put a hitch on it! That's the first thing I did when I got mine to transport my bikes. I'm too short to deal with a roof rack for this. 

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## BoneDoc23 (Aug 17, 2015)

ou2mame said:


> Put a hitch on it! That's the first thing I did when I got mine to transport my bikes. I'm too short to deal with a roof rack for this.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


Still debating on hitch vs roof rack. I think money wise they're about equal.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I have both, roof rack for snowboards and hitch for bikes.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Toyman01 said:


> Mine.






A recent video on family guy, haha


----------



## yoterryh (Mar 21, 2006)

Keep the hitch rack and add a hitch!


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

I've thought about making a rack that I could pin in where the wheelie bars pin in/out for street use on the quicker of the 3 GNs in the family. It could be some sort of quick release using the chute release that's rarely ever used to undo the upper part of the rack. Just some thoughts I've had for a year or so now. The wheelie bar mounts really are a great place to mount a rack and it would twist the knife deeper in the trailer cars that this one carries mountain bikes during the week and drives to the track. 

I have a '14 328i that I'm up in the air about bolting a roof rack to it. It's as easy as can be but with my memory I know beyond a doubt the bike and the house would get in a fight. Plus I'm thinking about going with a 435 or 335 or 550 depending on whether or not I still have a job this time next year.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

2010 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited. This is an old pic with the cheap spare tire rack. I now have the Thule Vertex Swing which is a 4 bike rack that allows me full access to the tailgate with the bike still on the rack. 

80,000 miles on the Jeep and still running great.


----------



## masm71 (Dec 24, 2010)

Our bikes are transported with Volvo V50 T5 + Thule Bike carriers!


----------



## gearhead94 (Aug 5, 2014)

Here is ny new rides ride. 2014 Focus ST with Recaros. These cars are a blast to drive around.


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

I usually use a thule t2
Untitled by tim_w_sage, on Flickr

Bikes ride up top when we are towing our camper
Untitled by tim_w_sage, on Flickr

And when all else fails my wife's Civic 
Untitled by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## Shiftredline (Sep 4, 2012)

Lifted Jeep Liberty


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

tim_w_sage said:


> I usually use a thule t2
> Untitled by tim_w_sage, on Flickr
> 
> Bikes ride up top when we are towing our camper
> ...


What hitch and rack are you using on the civic? I'm looking into a setup for my Altima, but need to make sure it can handle a heavy downhill bike.


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

Jonezed7 said:


> What hitch and rack are you using on the civic? I'm looking into a setup for my Altima, but need to make sure it can handle a heavy downhill bike.


I believe its this hitch:
https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Honda/Civic/2015/24763.html?vehicleid=20157081

and the pictured hitch rack is the Yakima Hold-Up 1 1/4. I'm not very impressed with the Yakima hitch rack compared to the Thule T2 though.


----------



## montananate (Jan 21, 2009)

tim_w_sage said:


> I believe its this hitch:
> https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Honda/Civic/2015/24763.html?vehicleid=20157081
> 
> and the pictured hitch rack is the Yakima Hold-Up 1 1/4. I'm not very impressed with the Yakima hitch rack compared to the Thule T2 though.


What don't you like about your Yakima rack? I've had the T2 and it was fine, but didn't "age" well and had constant issues with the ratcheting mechanism on both arms.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

montananate said:


> What don't you like about your Yakima rack? I've had the T2 and it was fine, but didn't "age" well and had constant issues with the ratcheting mechanism on both arms.


I agree. The T2 works great and it'll last for quite a while but eventually, plastic wears out. If you want a rack you can pass down to your grandchildren, get a 1up.


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

montananate said:


> What don't you like about your Yakima rack? I've had the T2 and it was fine, but didn't "age" well and had constant issues with the ratcheting mechanism on both arms.


I couldn't get the yakima to clear my 29+ set up. I had to remove the lock setup on the arm so I could clear the tire.

I also have modified my T2 to use a brake lever to actuate the tilt feature. I couldn't do this with the Yakima.

I also noticed a lot more movement from the yakima and the bikes were able to "roll" backward if the vehicle hit a bump wrong (going over a speed bump a little crooked). The bike never fell out, but I would have to pull over and re-adjust the entire thing.


----------



## montananate (Jan 21, 2009)

tim_w_sage said:


> I couldn't get the yakima to clear my 29+ set up. I had to remove the lock setup on the arm so I could clear the tire.
> 
> I also have modified my T2 to use a brake lever to actuate the tilt feature. I couldn't do this with the Yakima.
> 
> I also noticed a lot more movement from the yakima and the bikes were able to "roll" backward if the vehicle hit a bump wrong (going over a speed bump a little crooked). The bike never fell out, but I would have to pull over and re-adjust the entire thing.


The brake lever mod sounds awesome! Great idea!

I just got a screaming deal, 50% off on a brand new Yakima Hold-up, so I'll have to see how it "holds up". I don't like the sound of the bikes moving, will report back.


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

montananate said:


> The brake lever mod sounds awesome! Great idea!
> 
> I just got a screaming deal, 50% off on a brand new Yakima Hold-up, so I'll have to see how it "holds up". I don't like the sound of the bikes moving, will report back.


The problem could have been completely related to my 29+ setup. They are a decent rack, I just prefer the thule for my bike.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

2006 Tree Fiddy Zee Touring 6spd mt it's my DD 









Cut/turned my hitch to space the bike up away from the direct path of my dual flame throwers. 









Re-drilled and moved hitch in closer to car. I typically only haul one bike, so it's perfect and can still open the hatch. 


















They make a hitch for the 350z, it's not too bad to install


----------



## SubiOwner (Oct 31, 2015)

*Subie Outback*

New 1Up installed. I've been transporting it in the back, but the 1Up is so much easier.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Still driving my dang 2001 Ford Ranger. She's treated me really well. Still love this old girl.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

abeckstead said:


> 2006 Tree Fiddy Zee Touring 6spd mt it's my DD










Nice, I was considering a 370Z and I got the local u-haul to say they would like to custom-fit a receiver at no charge, but that none existed at the time and my car would be used for prototyping. In the end I decided against and did this:


----------



## Buchreitz (Jun 20, 2012)

This is how i get myself to the trails. I used to drive a 20 year old car which ment my bike was 5x more expensive than the car










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Home made using an old Jeep TJ front bumper and some parts from a hitch carrier. Someday I'll add some 1UP type hoops.









When on a camp-n-ride, on this;


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

BADDANDY said:


> View attachment 1043871


What year/model is that Fleetwood trailer?


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

bsdc said:


> What year/model is that Fleetwood trailer?


2006 Neon. Only made for 2 years, are rare, and swap hands above the original sticker price. I modified the suspension and electrics.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Currently they ride on this on our 2015 Chevy Volt or inside my white one.








We're trading the black one in for a GMC Canyon so they will ride like this or hanging on the tailgate when not camping.


----------



## Paulwiley7190 (Oct 11, 2015)

i carry my Camber on my Jetta with a Rockymount Pitchfork


----------



## xpeppyx (Dec 3, 2011)

My bikes ride on or in my heavily modified 2000 Sportsmobile.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

That right there is bad ass !!



xpeppyx said:


> My bikes ride on or in my heavily modified 2000 Sportsmobile.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

2000 Holden (Isuzu) Rodeo with an ISI 4x4x4 Rack...Heavy duty swing away rear bar conversion coming soon...Will be nice to just swing the bikes to one side to access the tent and fridges 







Whoops


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

My 1st MTB rode in this when I took it on trips. You can say that bike had been ridden all over the world.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Mine used to ride on either my 05 "V" (Honda CRV) or my 2000 Dakota however over the summer my "V" failed me and had to be towed. Once repaired it developed a new issue that I determined to be the "straw that broke the camels back" so it was time to trade. Just so happened a 2013 "V" in Leather with very low mileage was available local and after checking it out and driving it I determine it was a good move. (I just hope it lasts as long with as many miles as the previous "V" I had (150000) and the 92 Accord (230000) that it replaced.


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

Bike goes in the Silverado. Mustang is my other ride.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

I traded a modified Challenger, that I shoehorned my Stache 5 into, for this 2016 Willys JKU.


----------



## fatoldaggie (Sep 25, 2012)

TheJesusfreak said:


> 2000 Holden (Isuzu) Rodeo


Cool rig! Tell me more about your camping setup - looks like a combination of tent and camper shell?


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

fatoldaggie said:


> Cool rig! Tell me more about your camping setup - looks like a combination of tent and camper shell?


Yes please. Just saw that and really like that setup.


----------



## Fibercut (Jan 10, 2016)

2007 Ford Expedition Eddie Bauer EL

Hollywood Roadrunner 3 Bike Rack


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Zaskar24 said:


> Yes please. Just saw that and really like that setup.


Cheers Guys! Glad you like it 

It is a custom home built canopy with an Alucab Shadow Awning on the side. The awning is hinged around the back corner and is fully self supporting with a single drop down leg for extra support over longer periods. Takes 30 seconds to unzip and open and about 70 seconds to stow (due to having to fold it back up) We have a full kitchen with fold down bench and pop out silicone sink on one side and storage for bedding and chairs on the other. A pair of Waeco fridges live on a custom slide under the false floor, along with a rapid pitch tent and soon a 70L water tank.

For an overnight stop it takes us about 15mins from arrival to be ready completely ready to cook and sleep.



For longer stays it takes around 40 to be fully set up... 




Set up like this we can still be ready to drive away from the tent in under 5 mins...

We also have 200w solar on the roof and full LED lighting for the nights... 




Still to be added; Onboard water, swing away bike rack, onboard airtank, winch, another 100w of solar, fold down gas bbq and most importantly a fold out bike repair stand


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

It's nothing compared to the fabulous setup above but it's new and I'm stoked!  2016 GMC Canyon CC Long Bed 4wd


----------



## elroyj (Apr 3, 2011)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

The Great White Whale. Dressing room, bike hauler, steel tent.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

elroyj said:


> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Right on! Here's mine.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I really like those FJ Cruisers. I have a RAV 4 now, but when it goes I want to get one of those.


----------



## elroyj (Apr 3, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Right on! Here's mine.


Red is my favorite Trail teams edition. Very nice!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

elroyj said:


> Red is my favorite Trail teams edition. Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Thanks, I had a silver one and one day my girlfriend and I made the mistake of driving by the Toyota dealer. I knew when I saw it that we'd be driving it home. And check this out, one day we took it in for service and the dealership offered to buy it for more than we paid for it. They had a client looking for a red TT and since they don't make FJs anymore, he was willing to really pay for it. We said thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

gearhead94 said:


> Here is ny new rides ride. 2014 Focus ST with Recaros. These cars are a blast to drive around.


Loved mine.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Current ride...


----------



## elroyj (Apr 3, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Thanks, I had a silver one and one day my girlfriend and I made the mistake of driving by the Toyota dealer. I knew when I saw it that we'd be driving it home. And check this out, one day we took it in for service and the dealership offered to buy it for more than we paid for it. They had a client looking for a red TT and since they don't make FJs anymore, he was willing to really pay for it. We said thanks, but no thanks.


Glad you held on to it. This is my 2nd too. I made the mistake of letting the 1st one go and had to rejoin the fold. Just got the lift, wheels, and tires on. Next up is a front bumper.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

kyle_vk said:


> My new hauler, '03 Subaru Forester XS...still without a rack until I can scrounge up some extra pennies.
> 
> 
> Both got a much needed bath today


Hey! Wash your bike on the grass, por favor!!


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

29er is not "big wheels" to me. I keep them in check with my truck. lol. 

Ram 2500


----------



## dhg4410 (Dec 13, 2015)

Ahhh, tank green, my favorite.


----------



## grantini (Sep 14, 2014)

*Finally forced to store my bike OUTSIDE of my ride*

After 25 years of transporting my MB inside my SUV, I'm compelled to put it back outside. I picked up the last Kuat NV Core in America and had a hitch installed. I have to say, it's a breeze to use. Especially with a through hub... it's nice to not have to mess with the front wheel. Having said that, I like keeping my bike and gear inside the car and ready to go.


----------



## Vipernutty (Apr 5, 2016)

Finally built a rack for the back of my truck. 2015 F150.









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zednix (Dec 28, 2014)

Mazukea said:


> 29er is not "big wheels" to me. I keep them in check with my truck. lol.
> 
> Ram 2500
> View attachment 1063268


What are your bikes attached to in your truck?


----------



## grantini (Sep 14, 2014)

Ok new car so I'm using a Kuat NV on the back of my Golf Sportwagen









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoterryh (Mar 21, 2006)

*Heavy duty swing away rear bar conversion*



TheJesusfreak said:


> 2000 Holden (Isuzu) Rodeo with an ISI 4x4x4 Rack...Heavy duty swing away rear bar conversion coming soon...Will be nice to just swing the bikes to one side to access the tent and fridges
> 
> I'm curious if you ever implemented the "heavy duty swing away rear bar conversion"? If so, can you provide details, source, cost, pictures?
> 
> ...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

^^^^ good question.. iam looking to possibly get one of those Kuat's here in the next month. Or a Yakima Four timer


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

My cheap ass upgraded. Scored a cocoweb rack on CL for $40 from someone who I assume didn't know what they had.. Lol

Truck is an 11 Silveraydoe extent ended cab (5.3).


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

My new bike hauler......2016 Tacoma DCSB OR. It matches my bike.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

SuperSlow35th said:


> View attachment 1079422
> 
> 
> My new bike hauler......2016 Tacoma DCSB OR. It matches my bike.


Don't let DJ see that. His camel toe will get all in a jam.


----------



## BillyBrightEy3s (Aug 9, 2016)

I have a supercharged 2011 civic si. Its alot of fun!


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

My Teocali still rides on my 2002 Pontiac Grand Prix GT, but after painting it I switched to a Seasucker Mini Bomber for a rack.


----------



## brncr6 (May 15, 2014)

2005 mazda tribute


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

Perfect bikeymobile.

Kia Bongo. 
Doublecab, diesel engine, built a rack in the box to fit a Dakine pad.


----------



## grantini (Sep 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

As of February of this year they ride around in a 2015 TRD offroad tacoma


----------



## scrambler900 (Aug 17, 2016)

I will post a pic later but my bikes ride on a 2016 Mercedes Benz C300 Sport 4Matic. Might as well have some style right?


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

scrambler900 said:


> I will post a pic later but my bikes ride on a 2016 Mercedes Benz C300 Sport 4Matic. Might as well have some style right?


Without Pics it didn't happen and I agree nice car and can't wait to see the rack you choose.


----------



## Tiller15 (Jan 8, 2014)

My rides ride on a 2006 Tundra 4x4 DC. 3"/2" Toytect lift on Wrangler Duratracs. Absolutely love this truck...


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Caution:

If you use a Raceface tailgate mat on a pickup with a wider than usual tailgate, there is a "padding gap" where the top pad and side pad meets. This leaves a hinged section with no padding right where your frame sits. The result is a lot of harsh rubbing on the frame. I have had the stickers removed from 2 matte finish bikes now. The glossy painted bikes where the loge/name is under paint doesn't have an issue. This could also be problematic on very bumpy roads and could possibly lead to frame damage if you drive like a maniac.

2016 Canyon has a rather wide tailgate. The Ford 150 is even wider.


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

*The ride is riding on an old Land Cruiser*

1993 Land Cruiser. The Land Cruiser is the Swiss Army knife of 4x4--it doesn't do any one thing great but it does a lot of things really well. I don't know of any vehicle that has it's capabilities on so many fronts. It has more room than any Jeep and axles twice the size, you can piss in the tank and it will still run. Solid front axle, 3x locked (center diff), climbs most anything without mod's, engineered to be driven on any terrain globally.

Zona


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

*More Pic's of the ride it rides*

More Pic's of the ride it rides.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Zona1 said:


> 1993 Land Cruiser. The Land Cruiser is the Swiss Army knife of 4x4--it doesn't do any one thing great but it does a lot of things really well. I don't know of any vehicle that has it's capabilities on so many fronts. It has more room than any Jeep and axles twice the size, you can piss in the tank and it will still run. Solid front axle, 3x locked (center diff), climbs most anything without mod's, engineered to be driven on any terrain globally.
> 
> Zona


Those are very cool. I sometimes use this FJ TT.


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

FJ's are great vehicles.

Zona


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Zona1 said:


> FJ's are great vehicles.
> 
> Zona


It climbs like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

I would believe how great they climb, our Land Cruiser club allows FJ's and I wheel with them out here in AZ. The FJ is somewhat a descendant of the FJZ (Land Cruiser) and it sure does kick arse. The FJ is a great 4x4 vehicle, period. I've seen stock FJ's climb all over Moab and up and down our mountains, no problems. I don't know why Toyota stopped making them, it seems like they were very popular here. 

Zona


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Zona1 said:


> I would believe how great they climb, our Land Cruiser club allows FJ's and I wheel with them out here in AZ. The FJ is somewhat a descendant of the FJZ (Land Cruiser) and it sure does kick arse. The FJ is a great 4x4 vehicle, period. I've seen stock FJ's climb all over Moab and up and down our mountains, no problems. I don't know why Toyota stopped making them, it seems like they were very popular here.
> 
> Zona


Yeah, I don't know why they stopped. My dealer offered to buy it back for what I paid for it. And they had a used M3 that was priced at 42K, and he said he would trade straight across. But, then again, I don't trust those thieves, so who knows. He said he has people coming in wanting to buy FJs and he can't sell them one. The only thing I can think of is they are developing something new. Let's hope.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Love the truck and love the bike (what kind is it ?)

ps you might like this link.

Toyota's 40 Series Land Cruisers come back to the States | Autoweek



Zona1 said:


> 1993 Land Cruiser. The Land Cruiser is the Swiss Army knife of 4x4--it doesn't do any one thing great but it does a lot of things really well. I don't know of any vehicle that has it's capabilities on so many fronts. It has more room than any Jeep and axles twice the size, you can piss in the tank and it will still run. Solid front axle, 3x locked (center diff), climbs most anything without mod's, engineered to be driven on any terrain globally.
> 
> Zona


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Love the truck and love the bike (what kind is it ?)
> 
> ps you might like this link.
> 
> Toyota's 40 Series Land Cruisers come back to the States | Autoweek


I have spend a lot of time hunting in one of those. With brakes that squealed like a banshee.


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

00 Ford ranger with 285k + miles on her but she keeps getting the job done.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I have spend a lot of time hunting in one of those. With brakes that squealed like a banshee.


I am certain the brakes squealing made hunting a little more exciting.


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks hombre--it's called "The Mayor". I rode for the first time this past weekend--incredible amounts of fun. Everyone says its the geometry, the components, the big fat tires...I don't know what to attribute the fun to but it was awesome. Made by RSD (Rubber Side Down) out of Toronto. 

Zona


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Zona1 said:


> Thanks hombre--it's called "The Mayor". I rode for the first time this past weekend--incredible amounts of fun. Everyone says its the geometry, the components, the big fat tires...I don't know what to attribute the fun to but it was awesome. Made by RSD (Rubber Side Down) out of Toronto.
> 
> Zona


Man that is a great looking bike and thank you for the info on it.


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks hombre--it's called "The Mayor". I rode for the first time this past weekend--incredible amounts of fun. Everyone says its the geometry, the components, the big fat tires...I don't know what to attribute the fun to but it was awesome. Made by RSD (Rubber Side Down) out of Toronto. 

Zona


----------



## C.A.S.H. (Jun 23, 2010)

2014 Frontier Pro4X


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Your Frontier looks brand new! Very cool. 

Zona


----------



## racebum (Mar 13, 2013)

use the 4runner ALL the time. kuat sherpa rack on back often. corvette kind of collects dust unless i feel like blasting up the back roads. keep thinking about selling it


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Nice rides.

Zona


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

You could always buy a seasucker or a trailer hitch for the vette. I put a hitch on my 2010 Camaro and I love using it to haul the bike to the trails.

https://www.etrailer.com/hitch-1999_Chevrolet_Corvette.htm $159.00

I went a little goofy on my 70 Camaro and put a rack on the right rear quarter.












racebum said:


> use the 4runner ALL the time. kuat sherpa rack on back often. corvette kind of collects dust unless i feel like blasting up the back roads. keep thinking about selling it


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

My ride was shoehorned into this ...










... but now rides in this...


----------



## zebt66 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

zebt66 said:


>


I am sooo sorry


----------



## zebt66 (Sep 28, 2015)

Silentfoe said:


> I am sooo sorry


Why are you sorry?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

zebt66 said:


> Why are you sorry?


Well, there's a lot going on here. It could be that you ride an S bike. It could be that you're parked outside of Star****s stealing wifi. Or, it could be that lowered Caddy that looks like a Papal hurst. It might be all three or it could be a combination of two of those thing, in no particular order. Take your pick. For me it's all three.


----------



## zebt66 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Well, there's a lot going on here. It could be that you ride an S bike. It could be that you're parked outside of Star****s stealing wifi. Or, it could be that lowered Caddy that looks like a Papal hurst. It might be all three or it could be a combination of two of those thing, in no particular order. Take your pick. For me it's all three.


Well first of all there is nothing wrong with a S bike, I also own other brand bikes. In the scenario I was getting coffee on a road trip to a trail out of town. The Cadillac is a CTS-V wagon which makes 800HP at the moment with all the mods and with drag radials it runs 10s in the quarter. Plus I can fit all kind of **** in it and go on a road trip. But if trail head or roads are rough I take my other vehicle.


----------



## brncr6 (May 15, 2014)

zebt66 said:


> Well first of all there is nothing wrong with a S bike, I also own other brand bikes. In the scenario I was getting coffee on a road trip to a trail out of town. The Cadillac is a CTS-V wagon which makes 800HP at the moment with all the mods and with drag radials it runs 10s in the quarter. Plus I can fit all kind of **** in it and go on a road trip. But if trail head or roads are rough I take my other vehicle.


Where you buy coffee is your thing, don't care what brand bike you ride as long as you like it. As for the radillac that thing is badass!!!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

zebt66 said:


> Well first of all there is nothing wrong with a S bike, I also own other brand bikes. In the scenario I was getting coffee on a road trip to a trail out of town. The Cadillac is a CTS-V wagon which makes 800HP at the moment with all the mods and with drag radials it runs 10s in the quarter. Plus I can fit all kind of **** in it and go on a road trip. But if trail head or roads are rough I take my other vehicle.


Be careful if you have carbon fiber wheels. That Caddy might melt them.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

have a few choices


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

azimiut said:


> have a few choices


that is a great crew!! I think the truck in the first pic would be the best...


----------



## zebt66 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Be careful if you have carbon fiber wheels. That Caddy might melt them.


True, no carbon wheels here but carbon frame. Exhaust doesn't point directly at any bike parts.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

My buddy Randy built this truck. It is full of win.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

That's very cool!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ nice truck.


----------



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

2010 Subaru Forester. Its nice working at a Subaru dealer if it ever needs service, plus employee pricing on accessories isn't bad either.

In all honesty though, I really do love the car. I know its not a WRX (I had two and love them too but they have their place) but to me it works. I can get all my stuff in the back, it rides comfortable, it gets decent gas mileage, and I never have to worry about weather. My wife says this is my midlife crisis car but I keep telling her its my "responsible adult car". I put the wheels and tires on it and found a take-off STI exhaust so its not totally boring though :thumbsup:


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Very cool ride. space is the new sexy. The wheels give it a whole new look too. Two thumbs up senor!

Zona


----------



## emporerofathens (Jul 28, 2011)

zebt66 said:


>


Nice rides! :thumbsup:


----------



## emporerofathens (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Wagoonz.


----------



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

emporerofathens said:


> View attachment 1100635


I love those newer body style 4Runners!!! Very nice sir.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

I think i've posted before, but its been awhile and the truck has some upgrades.

now running a BW364.5SXE charger and 250/100 injectors along with other fuel system mods and other fun stuff. a total blast to rip over berthoud pass for some laps at winter park, or we can slide the camper into the bed and turn it into a mobile vacation home.


----------



## emporerofathens (Jul 28, 2011)

crfnick56 said:


> I love those newer body style 4Runners!!! Very nice sir.


Thanks, you and me both!


----------



## TeeKay (May 27, 2005)

TheJesusfreak said:


> Cheers Guys! Glad you like it
> 
> It is a custom home built canopy with an Alucab Shadow Awning on the side. The awning is hinged around the back corner and is fully self supporting with a single drop down leg for extra support over longer periods. Takes 30 seconds to unzip and open and about 70 seconds to stow (due to having to fold it back up) We have a full kitchen with fold down bench and pop out silicone sink on one side and storage for bedding and chairs on the other. A pair of Waeco fridges live on a custom slide under the false floor, along with a rapid pitch tent and soon a 70L water tank.
> 
> ...


Very cool! I want one. Is it available for sale in the States?


----------



## racebum (Mar 13, 2013)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> You could always buy a seasucker or a trailer hitch for the vette. I put a hitch on my 2010 Camaro and I love using it to haul the bike to the trails.
> 
> https://www.etrailer.com/hitch-1999_Chevrolet_Corvette.htm $159.00
> 
> I went a little goofy on my 70 Camaro and put a rack on the right rear quarter.


this is seriously awesome. i have considered that since the vette uses a steel tube frame chassis. fitting a 1-1/4" hitch would be easy and my kuat rack would slide right in. it would make the car a lot more useful and good for road trips with the bikes


----------



## Kristian94568 (Sep 6, 2016)

zebt66 said:


> Why are you sorry?


Pls tell me your CTS wagon is manual. please


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Not even CLOSE to the HP of some of the cars in here but still, my '69 bug gets me and my bikes to where I need to go. Pictured here with my Surly Straggler (sorry) but my Dekerf MTB fits up there too :thumbsup:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Ska said:


> Not even CLOSE to the HP of some of the cars in here but still, my '69 bug gets me and my bikes to where I need to go. Pictured here with my Surly Straggler (sorry) but my Dekerf MTB fits up there too :thumbsup:


No need to apologize for the Surly...and the 69 bug rocks!! My aunt had a red convertible 69 for years....


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

I have a museum of Yak racks. The Trek 69er was on top for the entry into Colorado. I broke the top rack on the way into Steamboat Springs so the receiver rack took over....


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

2003 Subaru Forester. 250k miles. Recently "totaled" by insurance. Got a check for $3,500. Bought the parts - in my garage; replaced head gaskets, timing belt, valve cover gaskets, accessory belts, plugs, thermostat, water pump, etc. Hoping for another 100k or more miles.

Near new 2016 Orbea Occam AM bling bling.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

We roll a 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 with a 1up.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

zebt66 said:


>


That Wagon is so awesome. I just lowered my SQ5 but not near as extreme since my company just leases them and I have to turn back to stock when I turn it in.


----------



## Kristian94568 (Sep 6, 2016)

Went to the local trails in the Vanagon


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

I was told we can't take our Camaro to the trail. Nice work on that rack!


----------



## zebt66 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bailey44 said:


> That Wagon is so awesome. I just lowered my SQ5 but not near as extreme since my company just leases them and I have to turn back to stock when I turn it in.


Thank you. Mine is only lowered about an inch from factory all the way around.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

zebt66 said:


> Thank you. Mine is only lowered about an inch from factory all the way around.


It must be the big ass wheels that make it looked dumped.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

The Blubaru. Beloved 13 year old workhorse.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> The Blubaru. Beloved 13 year old workhorse.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Loving mine as well, currently at 153k (60k by me) and has been quite solid. Needs more power but other than that it's the perfect daily driver for weekend adventuring!










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Nearly 250k on my old girl. I just did the head gaskets, timing belt, etc. Hoping for another 100k.


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

My new rides new ride









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## voon (Nov 10, 2016)

Mine is a BMW M135xi. Small and a hatch, not ideal for Biketransport, but hey, it works 

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Multipurpose vehicle.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Sidewalk said:


> Multipurpose vehicle.


what kind of bike rack is that? The Kuat Haymaker?


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

sXeXBMXer said:


> what kind of bike rack is that? The Kuat Haymaker?


The $100 for a week kind


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Skoda Octavia


----------



## voon (Nov 10, 2016)

Octavias are great .. got one as company car. But why no towball? Much better for the bike, fuel etc and you wont ram your bike into a roof  Ok .. pricey.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Didn't come with one & it's a 1.4L, so ain't going to tow nothing. A bit more convenient when camping to have the bikes locked on the rack & leave the boot free. 
Does suck the gas though, 7.9L/100km vs the usual 6.5 on last weekends trip.


----------



## EastCoasterVa (Aug 11, 2016)

My 2014 Toyota 4Runner with the Kuat NV 2.0 bike rack.


----------



## Chris307 (Aug 18, 2015)

My (dirty) corolla with a new Kuat Transfer 2 rack. Hauling my stache for a much needed fork overhaul.


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

My ride got a new ride









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScalpelOne (Feb 15, 2014)

*BMW F30 with Rocky Mounts Brass Knuckles*

My Cannondale Scalpel rides on my 2015 BMW F30...oh...and the Rocky Mounts Brass Knuckles Rack is awesome on Thule Podium rack .


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

not quite the normal rides ride. hopefully will make it out to Catalina Island do to some mtbing. It is a Catalina 42, its a fun sail but takes a while to get there. about 12 hours. went last year but didnt bring my bike unfortunately.

brought the bikes here this weekend.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Holden (Isuzu) Rodeo with ISI 4x4x4 and now with RakAttach swingaway


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

Same truck. New Breezer Repack Team though.


----------



## wcoyne (May 10, 2014)

I dont have any pics of my Remedy in the bed of this truck but this is its ride to the trail


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*3rd 4runner*

2006 4th gen SE ICON stage 1


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Rollin'








2016 GMC Canyon All-Terrain with the 2" leveling kit and 265/70/17 Duratracs


----------



## andrew.gimlin (Apr 11, 2017)

03 Volvo s40 with Thule load bars and rack, also have a saris freedom 2 receiver rack for my 03 trailblazer and wife's 10 equinox









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

That is just Awesome !!!



TheJesusfreak said:


> Holden (Isuzu) Rodeo with ISI 4x4x4 and now with RakAttach swingaway


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Call it a mid-life crisis but I bought a P-Car and stuck a bike rack on it.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

My 2016 Yeti SB5c rides on a Kuat NV 2, attached to a 2015 Jeep Wrangler Oscar Mike Freedom Edition.

Only thing better would be if I could swing the gate all the way open for full access!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

> 2016 GMC Canyon All-Terrain with the 2" leveling kit and 265/70/17 Duratracs
> View attachment 1127579


You happy with it? I'm happy with my 11 Silverado ext but it's time to downsize. I can't depreciate it anymore with my biz and it's about to turn 100k, and the fuel economy of the 5.3 sucks. Your truck with the big bed is what I'd get (V6, quad, LB). Only other truck I'm looking at is a quad cab long bed Taco.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

No decent picture handy with the bike / rack on but this is the transporter. 

First pic as delivered and second pic with powder coated wheels and the hidden hitch added .... somewhat custom for the 2 bike carrier I went with. You can see the receiver hitch below the license plate in the last photo .. it's pretty low.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

...Mark... said:


> You happy with it? I'm happy with my 11 Silverado ext but it's time to downsize. I can't depreciate it anymore with my biz and it's about to turn 100k, and the fuel economy of the 5.3 sucks. Your truck with the big bed is what I'd get (V6, quad, LB). Only other truck I'm looking at is a quad cab long bed Taco.


I love it. The mileage with the larger tires and front lift is only about 18mpg to the tank now. Stock I had averaged 19.3mpg over 23k miles. The diesel guys average about 24-26mpg. Something to consider. Even if the Silverado got the same fuel economy and was the same price I'd still get the Canyon because I prefer the smaller size. It works well for a small family.


----------



## tomikazi (Jun 12, 2013)

I like steel...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

tomikazi said:


> I like steel...


That is cool! I've spent many miles in a Ford Bronco.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> That is just Awesome !!!


Cheers mate! I have been living out of it while touring the country for the last 3 1/2 months... It works pretty well


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Yet another 4runner..


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

tomikazi said:


> I like steel...


that is definitely a "classic" MTB sleigh. My uncle had an old Bronco, and literally drove it till the doors and quarter panels fell off. Probably over 200k miles of off, and back road use in the hills of Southern Ohio and WVa....good times in that thing


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

TheJesusfreak said:


> Cheers mate! I have been living out of it while touring the country for the last 3 1/2 months... It works pretty well


That is so cool and I hope to do the same one day.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## BAMAFAN92 (Jun 3, 2015)

My 2016 Focus 1.0L Ecoboost with a 6 speed Manual.


----------



## Solo_man (Sep 12, 2017)

Some really nice rides in here. My setup and I have 2 bike riders because I sometimes carry my friends bike too.

2017 has been a great year so far for me.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

The one on the left with the 5010 is mine. This month I did 1500 miles round trip all to ride the bike on the back 63 miles. There was some vehicular fun on the trip too.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

Seasucker on my Z.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

big_slacker said:


> The one on the left with the 5010 is mine. This month I did 1500 miles round trip all to ride the bike on the back 63 miles. There was some vehicular fun on the trip too.


sweet!! I love FJ Crusers. Wish I could have had one before they stopped making them...


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

*My Rides' rides*

Mercedes CLA






Mazda 3






Toyota RAV4


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

sXeXBMXer said:


> sweet!! I love FJ Crusers. Wish I could have had one before they stopped making them...


Good thing about 'em is like a 4runner, taco, etc. they will run forever. You can still get one with really low miles and count on it for the next 10+ years:

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/707552296/overview/


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

Our bikes have a trio of rides. A 2015 Nissan Micra (gas milage in this is AMAZING), a 2015 Jeep patriot with some off road goodies for getting away! and a 2005 Suburban Z71...BUS ha ha.

There will be a new ride next year being a new to us chev colorado z71 4 door short box duramax. Same milage as the Micra! AMAZING again.


----------



## ginty (Mar 30, 2012)

Just got this Yakima Quickback 2 rack for $30 off craigslist. 

It'll do for a while!


----------



## jrome3sa (Sep 2, 2015)

I normally drive my E90 (OEM rack with Yakima Frontloader).









If the wifey lets me, I get to use her F25 (Kuat Transfer 2).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weaponized (Oct 22, 2017)

My bike is spoiled


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Gotta come in here and tease us like that, Weaponized.


----------



## Weaponized (Oct 22, 2017)

racebum said:


> use the 4runner ALL the time. kuat sherpa rack on back often. corvette kind of collects dust unless i feel like blasting up the back roads. keep thinking about selling it


I had a 01 Z06 that I totalled then picked up an 03 but I sold it. Was quite a wild ride.


----------



## Weaponized (Oct 22, 2017)

ncfisherman said:


> Gotta come in here and tease us like that, Weaponized.


Guilty


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

2000 Cherokee 2 door 5 speed









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, we are down to two rigs right now. The Patriot and Burb. Both are built for off roading now. The burb has a 2" lift, 285 MT tires, rack, LED lighting, and more for camping and hauling. The pat has some good AT tires, roof rack, etc on it.


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

2009 Mercedes e550 4matic. Gets the job done.


----------



## yoterryh (Mar 21, 2006)

No pics, only x's visible to me!


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

yoterryh said:


> No pics, only x's visible to me!


hopefully fixed? Uploaded to a different service.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

On month 3 of a VW Sportwagen TSi 4MOTION starting out with 000,52 miles or so.

Liking the room and utility and have the Yakima 4-timer set up as 2 only for now. It's a swift-feeling turbo with better than advertised mpg. I went this versus a bigger wagon like Volvo or Audi, and found the normal 'hatch' cars too cramped. Perfect 'tweener for my needs and decided last minute to go awd. So glad I thought of VW. Mine isn't the highline features so I have a few niceties as Nav, heated seats/mirrors/washer nozzles, DSG trans is a lot of fun, sport mode and paddle shifters. It's lineage at Car and Driver as a 10 Best for a dozen years has some driving-enthusiast flavor. Leather 'type' seating and pano roof missing,,  no problem'o. (Pano leaks abound apparently).

Instant Cult Classic - '17 VW Golf Sportwagen 4motion Manual Photo & Image Gallery


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Now if only my wife would get home! I got her that sport sedan so she'd get home quicker!!


----------



## phalkon30 (Jan 17, 2009)

jeffw-13 said:


> 2000 Cherokee 2 door 5 speed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that thing is clean! And it looks like the Midwest, what sorcery is this?

My '18 Stache rides on an original Hollywood tray rack on my Honda HRV when I need passengers, or inside when it's winter. Gotta love a bike that's inches wider than the car it's on..


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

2008 Subaru Impreza Hatchback. I've put my road bike in the back with the rear seats folded down, and I can carry two bikes on the roof. the car has great traction, good handling, and is quite comfortable. 

Overall, it is a great first car, especially for a mountain biker. 

The site won't let me upload a picture right now, but I will keep trying to.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

big_slacker said:


> Now if only my wife would get home! I got her that sport sedan so she'd get home quicker!!


sweet! I sort of wish I had got the FJ Cruiser when I had the chance....I went with a RAV4 b/c it was more in my budget at the time and I felt like the FJ would be more than I wanted to drive around day to day...but, I think the FJ would be cool for the places we go in the summer now for biking/camping


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jeffw-13 said:


> 2000 Cherokee 2 door 5 speed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now THAT is a real Grand Cherokee...the new ones are nothing compared to what they came from...around here in the 90's, you probably saw more of these at the trail heads than any other kind of car...


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

sXeXBMXer said:


> sweet! I sort of wish I had got the FJ Cruiser when I had the chance....I went with a RAV4 b/c it was more in my budget at the time and I felt like the FJ would be more than I wanted to drive around day to day...but, I think the FJ would be cool for the places we go in the summer now for biking/camping


The FJ is a great adventure truck and has loads of character. As a DD not so much. Big blind spots, sucks gas, handling is what you'd expect. It does ride a LITTLE better than a wrangler, but you'll never be fooled into thinking it's a unibody lux SUV. But again, great for getting out there.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

big_slacker said:


> The FJ is a great adventure truck and has loads of character. As a DD not so much. Big blind spots, sucks gas, handling is what you'd expect. It does ride a LITTLE better than a wrangler, but you'll never be fooled into thinking it's a unibody lux SUV. But again, great for getting out there.


yeah, the last thing I want is a luxury anything...I would expect, and honestly prefer, a rougher ride. More like an old Jeep. My RAV rides sort of like that. It is the Sport model. People get in it with me and are surprised that it is not silky smooth. Now that you mention it, I can see the issue with blind spots, and the gas guzzling thing as well.

Would really like to have an old one...like a 60's era one...speaking of gas guzzling


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

With trails close to home, I rarely have to haul my bike with a vehicle. If I do need to take a bike, I will often take it on the back of my car (posted earlier in the thread). 
However, when camping where 4WD is necessary or when going on a long road trip where the extra security of interior storage is required, we'll take my wife's 2003 Ford Explorer. With the front wheels off and saddles dropped, I can fit 3 bikes upright in the back and still have 3 usable seats or room to sleep 1 person along with the bikes. It works well for getting several bikes and riders to one spot, too. I can fit up to 6 bikes across the roof and another 4 on the back.
It has 225000 miles and is still running strong. We used it a couple of weeks ago to shuttle Porcupine Rim.


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

New ride's ride day. Hitch for a proper rack comes next.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

lovemonkey said:


> New ride's ride day. Hitch for a proper rack comes next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice and sporty looker , sweet wheels too.

Later day plan for me is the first carpool in the Sportwagen with the 4-Timer rack, three bikes loaded for camping as we are still doing fitness riding, and gear/pack testing, etc... recipe calls for a 29er loaded, a pugs loaded and my plus wheeler. 
My car will either do wheelies or break in half. We will park behind Broadmoor, explore fire roads and find some trails back to the car, then hot tub epilog.


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

bachman1961 said:


> Nice and sporty looker , sweet wheels too.


Not sure if you mean the bike or the car  either way, I'll take it.

Here she is with the rack. 4 days from car purchase to rack install. I'll have to do better next time.










Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Car wheels look nice. I like the gunmetal color and the style of that wheel and it really is set off by the car color IMO.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

*Road Trip in a Cayman with Two Fat Bikes ( Thank you Sea Sucker )*

Road Trip in a Cayman with Two Fat Bikes ( Thank you Sea Sucker )

So a buddy and I are going on a road trip and we are going to be taking my mid-life I beat cancer for the 2nd time car. Thank you to my wife for not killing me when I bought the car and didn't tell her.

Currently I can get one fat tire in the back of the car and since I own the Sea Sucker it gave me a crazy idea. We built this just to see if it would work and it looks like it does and there is still a few parts that need to be built before I call this complete.

























































The plan would be to make a bracket that came up the single leg that had a foot rest for the wheel and a velcro strap to stabilze the wheel. Most likely will only be made to transport one wheel on the back glass.









Next up is to get 9/16 rod thread it on the bottom and the smooth the top similar to my wheel studs.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

bachman1961 said:


> On month 3 of a VW Sportwagen TSi 4MOTION starting out with 000,52 miles or so.
> 
> Liking the room and utility and have the Yakima 4-timer set up as 2 only for now. It's a swift-feeling turbo with better than advertised mpg. I went this versus a bigger wagon like Volvo or Audi, and found the normal 'hatch' cars too cramped. Perfect 'tweener for my needs and decided last minute to go awd. So glad I thought of VW. Mine isn't the highline features so I have a few niceties as Nav, heated seats/mirrors/washer nozzles, DSG trans is a lot of fun, sport mode and paddle shifters. It's lineage at Car and Driver as a 10 Best for a dozen years has some driving-enthusiast flavor. Leather 'type' seating and pano roof missing,,  no problem'o. (Pano leaks abound apparently).
> 
> Instant Cult Classic - '17 VW Golf Sportwagen 4motion Manual Photo & Image Gallery


Great car! I got my wife an Alltrack with DSG and it's a hoot to blast around in, especially in the snow. I'm a staunch stick shift driver but am very impressed with the DSG. Super fast shifts makes it a blast around back roads.

I have a '15 GTI that I love but am tempted to be more practical and trade it in for a 4motion 6 speed Golf Wagon. German, turbo, AWD, 6 speed wagon. Basically the perfect practical car.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Road Trip in a Cayman with Two Fat Bikes ( Thank you Sea Sucker )
> 
> So a buddy and I are going on a road trip and we are going to be taking my mid-life I beat cancer for the 2nd time car. Thank you to my wife for not killing me when I bought the car and didn't tell her.


Cool plan and project.

E N J O Y and write up a trip report later !!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

VTSession said:


> Great car! I got my wife an Alltrack with DSG and it's a hoot to blast around in, especially in the snow. I'm a staunch stick shift driver but am very impressed with the DSG. Super fast shifts makes it a blast around back roads.
> 
> I have a '15 GTI that I love but am tempted to be more practical and trade it in for a 4motion 6 speed Golf Wagon. German, turbo, AWD, 6 speed wagon. Basically the perfect practical car.


Yeah, the Alltrack is a hot item now. Not sure I can explain it but something about the plain-Jane look of the 17 pre Alltrack clicked with me and yet the AT style is very smart - upscale looking. I hope your wife likes/appreciates it's too.

Handling and darting around in these is it's own brand of driving. Even my wife noted (as passengered this morning to breakfast) "this really has a nice ride". I think she was more commenting on my ease of navigating traffic and the car size being very effective-efficient. Her DD is a 4300# leather-bound CUV.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Just and old 2000 4Runner. I need to get a good pic with the bike and the truck but I just picked up my first bike a 2018 Spec Pitch Expert


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

05 Tundra DC


----------



## ncai (Apr 17, 2018)

04 Audi A4 Avant + 2x Yak Highroads


----------



## bigbiker (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm going to be building a custom bike rack for the bed of the truck this weekend. Until then, here's a pic of just the truck.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

2010 Genesis Coupe 2.0T Track edition. Some mods: custom ecu tune, 550cc injectors, full turbo-back exhaust, subframe rigid collars, etc.


----------



## doabackflip (Feb 26, 2014)

2018 Tiguan 4Motion. Finally have a car new than my bike.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## winginit (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## winginit (Apr 23, 2012)

winginit said:


> View attachment 1221797


How do I flip the picture using the iPhone 7 ??


----------



## doabackflip (Feb 26, 2014)

No clue but the bronco is sweet. 79? I have a 79 f150 shortbed that I will be turning into a trail truck.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## kwxvii (Jun 29, 2010)

winginit said:


> How do I flip the picture using the iPhone 7 ??


Fixed it for ya...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## phalkon30 (Jan 17, 2009)

winginit said:


> How do I flip the picture using the iPhone 7 ??


This isn't one of those Jeep things with a sticker that says flip me back over?


----------



## winginit (Apr 23, 2012)

Nope,. This is the real deal. 1979 Ford bronco with a big 460 engine😜


----------



## mattallica (Dec 25, 2014)

^ Killer Bronco^








This is one of my current haulers. Or occasionally the '17 Tundra, but the Mini is more fun on the weekend!
I've been tossing around the idea of a mid- '70's Datsun 620 p/u if I can ever find one. Maybe some day.


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

Picked up an 18 Chevy Colorado ZR2 recently. Fantastic truck so far.















Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

mike_of_earth said:


> Picked up an 18 Chevy Colorado ZR2 recently. Fantastic truck so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just test drove one of those a couple weeks ago. Really wish I'd have gotten to drive it offroad.


----------



## BEETROOT (Nov 28, 2005)

Shopping for a new bike hauler but using my Lexus LS460 for now.


----------



## yoterryh (Mar 21, 2006)

*new hauler*

Picked up a 2019 Ford Edge last month and got out on the first ride of the year on 1/1/2019, and also experienced my first time hauling my bike with this vehicle.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

The new rig...

2018 GMC Canyon SLE 4x4, Crewcab Short bed V6








As she sits now.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

I just traded my GLE AMG 63s for a GLC AMG 63s. I used a 1up on the GLE but no hitch for the GLC and I don't want to add one so trying out the Seasuckers.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Ram Promaster City Wagon...


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

Not my normal bike hauler, but I did just move my 2019 s works stumpy up to our mtn house in Reno in this....2015 Audi RS7. Beast of a car, and with the front wheel off, it can take a bike and other stuff for a weekend of riding.


----------



## doabackflip (Feb 26, 2014)

Got another bike hauler. 17 alltrack with DSG. Wife gets the tiguan.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## yoterryh (Mar 21, 2006)

This works for the RV thread too.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm using an older 4Runner to haul my rig around. Looking for a tacoma to use in the future but this works for now. It started with the first bike I picked up and sold before riding















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

NigelMTB said:


> I'm using an older 4Runner to haul my rig around. Looking for a tacoma to use in the future but this works for now. It started with the first bike I picked up and sold before riding
> 
> View attachment 1252092
> View attachment 1252093
> ...


man, that Moonlit Swamp 4 Runner would go great with my OG Krampus!!


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> man, that Moonlit Swamp 4 Runner would go great with my OG Krampus!!


Lol. That's my baby. Only 119k on the clock and it's a 2000.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

NigelMTB said:


> Lol. That's my baby. Only 119k on the clock and it's a 2000.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that is awesome!! Love Toyotas for that reason alone. I want a Tacoma, but won't get one till my current (2010) RAV 4 goes....which might be never...


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> that is awesome!! Love Toyotas for that reason alone. I want a Tacoma, but won't get one till my current (2010) RAV 4 goes....which might be never...


I agree. I've been looking for a tacoma as well but I can't pay new car prices for a used vehicle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> that is awesome!! Love Toyotas for that reason alone. I want a Tacoma, but won't get one till my current (2010) RAV 4 goes....which might be never...


I agree. I've been looking for a tacoma as well but I can't pay new car prices for a used vehicle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

Depends which car I'm driving at the time.
Bit easier with the 340i and can take 3 bikes.
M2 Comp is much more fun on the drive to the trails.


----------



## MarkMN (May 16, 2017)

I sold my 2008 Honda Element, traded in my 2010 Ram 2500, plus $3000 = a 2019 Tacoma plus more room in my garage.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

MarkMN said:


> I sold my 2008 Honda Element, traded in my 2010 Ram 2500, plus $3000 = a 2019 Tacoma plus more room in my garage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a Tacoma is definitely in my future...will probably buy used, but I still love these trucks. I have 3 friends who own them so I am convinced...I just got a RAV 4 though - well, 5 years ago - so I have to convince my self that a new vehicle is justified since I usually get 10-15 years out of 1 car


----------



## MarkMN (May 16, 2017)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> a Tacoma is definitely in my future...will probably buy used, but I still love these trucks. I have 3 friends who own them so I am convinced...I just got a RAV 4 though - well, 5 years ago - so I have to convince my self that a new vehicle is justified since I usually get 10-15 years out of 1 car


Yeah, I'll be keeping this truck for awhile. I'll be retiring in a couple years, so I'm getting ready to have more time for adventures, and this is the perfect vehicle for those. My wife has a 2011 Rav4, can't go wrong with those.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL


----------



## Arnezie (Mar 30, 2017)

Yotas and bikes go together like peanut butter and jelly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

My current car. Not to insinuate that I change up things often, I hold on to things forever. Soon there will be a 2006(?) Jeep Grand Cherokee at the great price of $0. It's for my son who doesn't have his license yet and legally it'll probably be in my name, so....


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

I though you were gonna say "Hey! wash your bike while it's on the rack" cuz that works well with a 1-Up. Free-spinning drivetrain access is good too. 

Recent 1-up cult member - still on the kool-ade. The ratchet system is kinda ratchet tho.


----------



## Catchingup (Sep 17, 2019)

Didn't like having the bikes on the front so moved 2 bikes to the ski. Looking into a double hitch setup next so a bike rack can mount on the back of the truck along with the trailer.


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

2012 Pathfinder. Big, rough ride, and crappy MPG 

But it's paid for, reliable, has space for the family and gear, and I don't worry about dings and scratches!

I'm getting closer and closer to the "bike worth more than my car" cliche!










And it tows!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

Toyota matrix, cheap boring reliable and efficient


----------



## grantini (Sep 14, 2014)

My 16 Golf Sportwagen and my 20 Levo Comp


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

grantini said:


> My 16 Golf Sportwagen and my 20 Levo Comp


Very nice. What size hitch is that?

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## grantini (Sep 14, 2014)

coxinio said:


> Very nice. What size hitch is that?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


It's a Kuat Core I think. It's about five years old. They don't make it anymore!


----------



## grantini (Sep 14, 2014)

coxinio said:


> Very nice. What size hitch is that?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


Sorry, 1.25


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Nothing special, another Tacoma but it works.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyrmxd (Nov 23, 2014)

Proud to say - only U-Bahn (German word for subway)


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

Got out for a ride today (finally), beautiful fall day, trails were perfect, thought I'd snap a post ride pic.

2019 Kona Honzo ST (surprising clean )
2017 Kia Sportage LX AWD

I love both of these rides.


----------



## AbaddonDeath (Sep 9, 2019)

2016 Accord Sport. I picked up this Saris Bones 2 trunk rack from some lady on FB for $20. She was just trying to get rid of it since she didn't have a bike.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

The other ride's ride, and yes another Tacoma.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

natas1321 said:


> The other ride's ride, and yes another Tacoma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is exactly the Tacoma I am looking for....access cab TRD...is that the Off Road TRD model? Did you have to special order it? I dont' want the extra full cab, and want the bigger bed, but also want the TRD off road package


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

yep, it is the TRD off road model picked it up used about seven years ago with less than 25k miles on it.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

natas1321 said:


> yep, it is the TRD off road model picked it up used about seven years ago with less than 25k miles on it.


sweet...I got my RAV4 used, and fell in live with Toyota's. Looking to go the pick up truck route for camping/adventuring purposes and really want the Tacoma...hard to find the access cab TRD Off Road used around here though. All I find are the full cab ones, and the beds on those are not big enough for what I want


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

My girl and I dig loading it up with bikes and boards and hitting trails and a lake nearby. Get sweaty from the ride, hit the lake and float around with beers in tow!

Took it to Key West from Raleigh. No prob.

It also easily handles moderate 4x4 trails. Great offroad trailhead accessibility.

It's been a great rig. Very versatile.


----------



## Tristan Wolf (Oct 21, 2019)

I would say mostly nothing, and sometimes trains. I happen to live in the central area of Vienna. 
That means couple of things:
-Taxes on cars, parking, and gas are all very expensive.
-Public transport is very good, and many people do not need or own a car.
-Trails are situated just outside of the urban city area, and getting there with a bike is actually a nice warmup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## }{yBr!D^ (May 23, 2019)

Ride's ride = 2012 Nissan Sentra SR

Rack = Yakima HoldUp 2


----------



## grantini (Sep 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Just picked this up.

08 Audi A3. Six speed manual. Needs a bit of cleaning up...but good to go. Motor and clutch feels good. First thing is to install the hitch. Finding a manual was harder than I though.


----------



## phalkon30 (Jan 17, 2009)

Here's my snow setup, murdered out is too boring!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AbaddonDeath (Sep 9, 2019)

A better shot


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

After years of trucks and SUV's I bought a van in 2015, "the van to rule all vans".

I've had a Sprinter, it was a RWD and it was nice as long as the roads were dry, but it sucked scrotum if it was icy or snowy; no chain was enough to get that thing traction.

Then the Fiat Ducati replaced the Sprinter, coming to 'merica in 2014 as the Promaster. I waited a year and scored a "short bus", 118" low roof, FWD, beautiful in white, diesel (best mpg 28.6!!), 6sp auto/manual. This van is my daily driver and trip mobile.

I just ticked 85k, it runs like a top, build out is always ongoing, just added a 6k btu catalytic propane heater and tank vault, folding dinette, bench seat, sunroof, full auxiliary 12v with lights, fan, and a cooler. Space for two bikes inside, swing out arms to secure when bed is up, fork mount when bed is down, and more bikes can hang outside on the hitch rack.

Typically I keep my bike and gear with me year round so I can ride from work. I love having air, heat, power, light, at my finger tips, a convertible bed, and a nice little bench to sit at when getting changed. There is nothing better than coming back from a ride to a house on wheels. Often my wife will nap or read while I ride; she likes the cooler cuz it's got beer!

Folks say FWD in a van is no good for hauling, not good enough for snow, yadayada. Well, let me tell ya, I've pulled 6k worth of excavator, 4 k of rock, I drove this thing all over WA State, lived in snow country, then moved to Nevada and drive all over the Sierras on snow, and it's a friggin' beast mobile! It's also been offroad a fair amount, Gooseberry Mesa no problema


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> After years of trucks and SUV's I bought a van in 2015, "the van to rule all vans".
> 
> I've had a Sprinter, it was a RWD and it was nice as long as the roads were dry, but it sucked scrotum if it was icy or snowy; no chain was enough to get that thing traction.
> 
> ...


Who do you have your insurance through? My carrier informed me that a new Promaster would have to go under a commercial policy, even with the Snoek's conversion to make it a crewcab. Searching the web, seems to be a common problem because there isn't a factory passenger version.


----------



## kingofthehill29 (Oct 7, 2019)

I use a Rocky mounts platform rack. Ive had it for a few months and I really like it so far.


----------



## The.Dude.Abides. (Feb 22, 2014)

Kid hauling, camper hauling, bike hauling(inside), enough room for my fun sized self to camp in with the second row up, lots of space for tools when I'm volunteering with my local IMBA chapter and trail teams... Plenty of clearance for mild trails, plenty of highway passing power for traversing 285/I-70 with the 454.. Hard to beat for $4k.


----------



## ajax247 (Nov 29, 2010)

Our 2000 Land Cruiser -- awesome off-roader. Rack is an old Thule, NOT off-road rated but it does OK on desert dirt tracks if lightly loaded. Lifted by the usual 2.5 inches, ran it for years with 285/75-R16 tires, now back to 265/75s because gearing.

Been awesome!!!


----------



## ctrapeni (Aug 6, 2007)

Have fun while driving to the trails and on the trails. 2016 Fiesta ST and a 2012 Santa Cruz SOLO (5010)


----------



## tcwashers (Jan 14, 2011)

2019 Ram Rebel loaded with Fezzari La Sal Peak Enduro bikes and an Alta Rack. This truck and bikes take me anywhere I want to go.


----------



## Tranqui_Yanqui (Oct 3, 2011)

*Tacoma TRD Off Road 4x4 with custom set up in the bed*


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

2006 E150.

The bed breaks down and comes out so I can get 4x8 sheets of stuff in there. Right now it is set up to haul two bikes, but three would fit (though it would make getting to the shelves far more awkward).










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

IPunchCholla said:


> 2006 E150.
> 
> The bed breaks down and comes out so I can get 4x8 sheets of stuff in there. Right now it is set up to haul two bikes, but three would fit (though it would make getting to the shelves far more awkward).
> 
> ...


man I wish they still made vans like that....


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

State Farm. Not commercial because it's used for personal transportation.

Same with any vehicle, trucks, etc ... unless it's a commercial use, it ain't commercial.



shakazulu12 said:


> Who do you have your insurance through? My carrier informed me that a new Promaster would have to go under a commercial policy, even with the Snoek's conversion to make it a crewcab. Searching the web, seems to be a common problem because there isn't a factory passenger version.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

2013 Isuzu D Max

Real 4wd

Central locking canopy.

Plus my custom fabricated 5 bike hitch rack.

Boooom!


----------



## phalkon30 (Jan 17, 2009)

Those vertical racks are just crazy to me.

Diggin the slide rack in the truck bed

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Metzgerhund (Jan 3, 2016)

Not the most reliable...

Terrible off-road.

Awesome gas mileage though.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

For adventure/camping weekends...they'll be riding secure in the new Toy Hauler.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

This would be perfect for me and my wife (empty nesters, don't travel too frequently and could work with our existing vehicles). Is this a self-done custom trailer, or did you have a company do it? Would love some more details about your setup. Looks awesome!



bikeCOLORADO said:


> View attachment 1304125
> 
> View attachment 1304127
> 
> ...


----------



## saberworks (Jan 31, 2014)

I added some cross bars to the back of my pickup. They're made from unistrut or similar and are connected via L-brackets to the factory bed rails. On these I have 3 1-up "car top" racks. This allows me to carry 3 bikes on top of the bed and throw our gear under. Every once in a while we have 2 more people and in that case I have a hitch rack. I really like the 1-up racks, I have tried multiple brands and these are the best.

I used to hold the bikes in the bed, standing up (I have one in-bed rack plus I would just strap the other two to the bed sides), but when we got more modern, FS bikes, they would no longer fit with the tailgate closed. This is the extended (not crew) cab tundra with the 6.5' bed.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

IPunchCholla said:


> 2006 E150.
> 
> The bed breaks down and comes out so I can get 4x8 sheets of stuff in there. Right now it is set up to haul two bikes, but three would fit (though it would make getting to the shelves far more awkward).
> 
> ...


Nice. I have 2011 E150 with a similar set up. I'm slowly making it more camp worthy but used it every wknd this season. One thing I'm growing to appreciate going back to a full size Ford is parts availability, cost, and how easy they are to work on.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## FoCoDuke (Jan 9, 2020)

*IH Travelall Daily Driver!*

I have been daily driving an old International lately. Gas mileage sucks of course but hey i have a short commute!


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

HawkGX said:


> This would be perfect for me and my wife (empty nesters, don't travel too frequently and could work with our existing vehicles). Is this a self-done custom trailer, or did you have a company do it? Would love some more details about your setup. Looks awesome!


It's a Falcon 23TH, pretty standard toy hauler set up. Toy haulers are used to carry quads or side-by-sides to your camping destination, then serve as a regular RV once unloaded. Relatively common, nothing custom.

Here's the one that bikeCOLORADO has: 
https://www.wheelsrv.net/inventory/2397/springdale-arkansas-traveltrai-travel-lite-falcon-23th.php

I agree though, I'd love a toy hauler for bike trips- I'd much rather have the flexibility of the open space inside!


----------



## freebiker (Mar 19, 2006)

fc said:


> My buddy Randy built this truck. It is full of win.


Does he build trucks for a living? That thing is dope!


----------



## mattallica (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

2017 Promaster DIY build out


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Payaso*

36er'd Sammi both efficient modes of transport


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Tundra TRD 4x4. Drives like a truck, noisy cabin, outdated V8, terrible mileage, too wide for some off-road trails. But...I love this truck! Perfect for my lifestyle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwaynerbear (May 30, 2017)




----------



## CrzyMD (Feb 12, 2009)

*My custom ride*

I really wanted a dedicated vehicle to haul my mountain bikes in. It didn't need that much towing capacity since it was only going to haul mountain bikes. And I wanted to get better mileage as I am always driving around to new places to explore. I came up with a Nissan NV200. Being a Californian, I had to customize it. Paint, carpet, interior paneling, custom electronics (radar detector, 16 speakers, AV receiver, etc.). Placed a carbon fiber dashboard (like the bikes!), and the best part was the license plate I was able to secure from the DMV! I am very happy the way it turned out and for what it is intended, its perfect.


----------



## mattallica (Dec 25, 2014)

I like It!


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

4th gen...


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Got new bikes and the car got a bunch of upgrades...lol

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

painted and sprayed it myself. 
Built the bike stand - comes out when needed
full aluminum 6x10, weighs under 1000lbs, carry 2000lbs, 4 bikes weigh 125lbs
my trucks fuel mileage went up 50%, but doesnt matter if i bring 6 bikes, 2 inflatable paddle boards, two tents and camping gear for 8 teenagers!
makes for a great Sunday picnic/ride with the kids.

future plans are to add a platform above the bikes for use as a shelf/bed.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Fuse6F said:


> painted and sprayed it myself.
> Built the bike stand - comes out when needed
> full aluminum 6x10, weighs under 1000lbs, carry 2000lbs, 4 bikes weigh 125lbs
> my trucks fuel mileage went up 50%, but doesnt matter if i bring 6 bikes, 2 inflatable paddle boards, two tents and camping gear for 8 teenagers!
> ...


that might be a thing to look into for me....especially building a second story for bedding etc. This would be a decent option to the van thing if you didn't want to drive a van for an every day car

better get a hitch lock though!


----------



## AK-in-MI (Mar 11, 2020)

*New Member*

New to the Forum. Looking at upgrading from the Yakima Frontloader to a 1Up.


----------



## AK-in-MI (Mar 11, 2020)

drich said:


> View attachment 1308119
> 
> 
> Tundra TRD 4x4. Drives like a truck, noisy cabin, outdated V8, terrible mileage, too wide for some off-road trails. But...I love this truck! Perfect for my lifestyle.
> ...


Wouldn't change a thing about my tundra either.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I recently replaced my '05 Tacoma TRD with a 2018. I'm really digging it so far.









I still need to get a tailgate pad for it since I used a rack on my last truck due to the canopy. Pad suggestions are welcome.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Vanin'*


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Curveball said:


> I recently replaced my '05 Tacoma TRD with a 2018. I'm really digging it so far.
> 
> View attachment 1319411
> 
> ...


man, i want one of these so bad...gonna be a few more years before I can pull the trigger



BlackCanoeDog said:


> View attachment 1319559
> View attachment 1319561


but also, this might be what we end up with if we decide to sell every thing and travel the country doing biking and Natl Parks...

decisions decisions....


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> man, i want one of these so bad...gonna be a few more years before I can pull the trigger
> 
> but also, this might be what we end up with if we decide to sell every thing and travel the country doing biking and Natl Parks...
> 
> decisions decisions....


Well, you see that there little travel trailer behind the truck...

Perfect for big road trips to riding destinations and National Parks.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

took advantage of a super nice deal related to the pandemic. Been planning a purchase like this for a long time, but what I wanted has been _just_ out of reach. Well, a discount PLUS excellent loan terms made it happen.


0409201903 by Nate, on Flickr

Going to do fork blocks in the bed for now. Have a hitch rack to add capacity, but that'll primarily stay with the wife's car for when she wants to go ride.

It'll be perfect for pulling this:


20170408_141824 by Nate, on Flickr

If various restrictions start easing up by the end of May, I'll be taking the combo out for a few days for a mtb skills coaching clinic I signed up for a few months ago.

I also have a couple 1upUSA roof trays. I'll probably get an over-the-bed rack, but I'll need something high enough to put boats on and clear the cab. Not sure I'll want the roof trays on that full time. I've been looking at adjustable ones you can drop lower and I'm not sure that they drop low enough to be worthwhile for me. I dunno yet.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Harold said:


> took advantage of a super nice deal related to the pandemic. Been planning a purchase like this for a long time, but what I wanted has been _just_ out of reach. Well, a discount PLUS excellent loan terms made it happen.
> 
> 
> 0409201903 by Nate, on Flickr
> ...


is that a Tacoma? I might have to look into the pandemic sales...


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks like a Ford ranger to me


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> is that a Tacoma? I might have to look into the pandemic sales...


nope. 2019 Ford Ranger XLT. I don't like the current Tacomas.

as far as I could tell, Ford seems to be the first manufacturer that's getting aggressive on selling vehicles locally. I checked a few others and they just weren't there yet. Been reading about how the auto market is doing (and will be doing) and it's anticipated that there will be vehicle shortages at some point because markdowns will get aggressive and production will take some time to pick back up (largely due to global supply chain and spotty parts availability) to refill lots.

Getting the spray-on bedliner put in next week, so that'll be nice. Silver isn't my first choice of color, but the silver/chrome scheme on the truck looks nice next to the camper's white/chrome.

a friend of mine got his own deal on a Subaru a few days ago, too.


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

Congrats! Nice looking truck!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

BujiBiker said:


> Congrats! Nice looking truck!


Thanks. It's far nicer than I expected to be able to get. Should have it set up to transport bikes next week. Get the Rhino Lining applied on Tuesday and should have the fork mounts set up close to that time. It'll be awhile before I go farther than the nearest trails, though.

I have a hardware store run planned. Only things I'm waiting on are some metal pegboard panels I ordered online to be delivered to the store.

Pretty stoked to finally be able to transport big/dirty things without getting the interior filthy.


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

I didn’t have a truck for about 25 years. Have Dakota quad cab short bed. They’re handy to have for sure. Let us know how the gas mileage is for the ranger.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

BujiBiker said:


> I didn't have a truck for about 25 years. Have Dakota quad cab short bed. They're handy to have for sure. Let us know how the gas mileage is for the ranger.


My last one was a 98 Ranger. Loved it, but was having problems with it and replaced it with a Honda Fit, which is a great little hatchback (for me, it seems like I either own a smaller pickup or a hatchback..haha). But, there are some things the hatch didn't do very well (or, at least, not without destroying the interior), and I sorta needed a pickup again. Been "shopping" for a couple years now.

So far I've only done short city trips with it, and the display says I'm averaging 20.5mpg. I haven't filled it up with gas yet (barely used what the dealer filled it with), so calculating the fuel economy by hand won't happen for awhile. I'm hoping I get 20-21mpg when pulling my little camper on the highway.

Got to do some truck stuff with it yesterday, too. Got 6yds of mulch delivered a few days ago, and started spreading it out yesterday. I needed to get a bunch from the pile on one side of the yard all the way to the other side. Last time we just did it little garden cartloads at a time. But this time I used the truck. Also got to use 4wd on it for the first time. My yard's kinda steep, so putting it in 4 hi let me avoid tearing up the grass trying to get back onto the driveway. Also did a Home Depot run to get a bunch of garden edging and some plants. Happy for that utility again.

Gonna have to put together a recovery kit of sorts for the truck. I've never had a reason to carry a recovery strap or any 4wd accessories, but I probably ought to now. I'm never going to do any heavy off-roading with this truck, but I'll be taking it down plenty of gravel/dirt forest roads. Usually no big deal, but plenty of times I go well out of cell phone coverage.

This is the first vehicle where I've had anything more than just the basic radio display (but my Honda had upgraded speakers, which I liked having). I've got the Sync3 system in the Ranger, and spent a fair bit of time setting my phone up with it. It's a decent system. I've read that some in-car systems suffer poor usability (like Subaru's, which is why my wife has just the basic head unit in hers). Learned yesterday that I can plug in my ipod for music and also use my Android phone for Waze via Android Auto. I was concerned that I couldn't do both an Apple device and an Android device at the same time, but I think I'm saved by the fact that the ipod is old enough that it is simply detected as a USB input rather than through Apple CarPlay.

I think this is going to make my wife want a head unit upgrade for her Subie, though. She's a little jealous.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Still using my 4Runner and when both of my girls are in College I think I'm going to get a Tacoma.

For now it's going to be the 4Runner and my Cayman.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Still using my 4Runner and when both of my girls are in College I think I'm going to get a Tacoma.
> 
> For now it's going to be the 4Runner and my Cayman.
> 
> ...


both sweet vehicles...I am lusting after a Tacoma as well...from a RAV4, which I like, but I can't turn it into a light 4x4/camping biking machine


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

I’m debating between a tailgate pad, or a hitch mount. Pad would be much cheaper, but I’d like to lock the bike(s) up and use the bed for camping gear. 

I can get about 18mpg if I drive like miss daisy at a leisurely 62 mph on the highway. Or 1800 rpm regardless of speed. I like the mid size trucks. I don’t tow or need a big truck right now. I was shocked that my 29 er wouldn’t fit in the bed with the tailgate up. Who would have thought 3" of tire difference would be more like half a foot!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

BujiBiker said:


> I'm debating between a tailgate pad, or a hitch mount. Pad would be much cheaper, but I'd like to lock the bike(s) up and use the bed for camping gear.
> 
> I can get about 18mpg if I drive like miss daisy at a leisurely 62 mph on the highway. Or 1800 rpm regardless of speed. I like the mid size trucks. I don't tow or need a big truck right now. I was shocked that my 29 er wouldn't fit in the bed with the tailgate up. Who would have thought 3" of tire difference would be more like half a foot!


well...I feel like they are making the beds shorter...mostly to make the interior of the cabs bigger. When I get a Tacoma, it is going to be access cab with an 8' bed. Like you, I don't need a big honkin' dually, but I want a bed that is useful


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> well...I feel like they are making the beds shorter...mostly to make the interior of the cabs bigger. When I get a Tacoma, it is going to be access cab with an 8' bed. Like you, I don't need a big honkin' dually, but I want a bed that is useful


Yeah, beds have gotten shorter. My old 98 Ranger had a 6' bed, IIRC, and that was pretty short back then.

Also gotta figure that wheelbases on bikes have ALSO gotten longer.

My bike should JUST fit in the bed of my Ranger on a fork mount. Wife's bike is 2 sizes smaller so it's far less of a concern. Completely upright would have been nice, but not even a 6' bed would work for that. Otherwise, a short bed isn't a big deal for me.

Biggest thing I need to figure out is how I'm going to keep my mount from sliding around in the back of the truck. I have a couple ideas that should allow the assembly to be removed easily enough if I need it out of the way but still keep things stable.

I considered a tailgate pad, and I may get one eventually, but it'll never be my primary transport method. Bikes get scuffed, potential (maybe likely?) interference with the backup camera, low security (for both bikes and the pad), meh. Only reason I might use one would be if I was doing some shuttling. But I'd need to be transporting an awful lot of bikes.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> both sweet vehicles...I am lusting after a Tacoma as well...from a RAV4, which I like, but I can't turn it into a light 4x4/camping biking machine


Thank you.

I've had this picture of my phone since Jan of 2018. Sooner or later I am going to make it happen.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

Yeah my bed is 5’3". I could fit my 26" bikes in without any problems. How much hassle is it to use a fork mount? I won’t drill holes in my truck, but I’ve seen the crossbar setups. Another option might be crossbars with a tray setup?

I always carried my hardtails on saris bones 3 bike rack. It worked on my fsr too. My fezarri doesn’t fit without hanging off rear triangle, which I’m not a fan of.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

BujiBiker said:


> Yeah my bed is 5'3". I could fit my 26" bikes in without any problems. How much hassle is it to use a fork mount? I won't drill holes in my truck, but I've seen the crossbar setups. Another option might be crossbars with a tray setup?
> 
> I always carried my hardtails on saris bones 3 bike rack. It worked on my fsr too. My fezarri doesn't fit without hanging off rear triangle, which I'm not a fan of.


Fork mounts are a little more hassle than upright, but with a thru axle, is less of one than compared to old QR skewers.

Yeah, I've thought about roof trays over the bed. I have 2 roof trays already I could use once I got a suitable crossbar setup. Only issue with that is that I would need something that can go above the cab for hauling boats (and lumber, too, fwiw). So, the question is, do I want to just get fixed height above the cab, recognizing that I doubt I'll ever put bikes way up there, or do I want to get adjustable ones so that I can at least use it for bikes in a lowered position (but never as low as something that would be immediately above the bed rails)? I may wind up doing that eventually. But for now, fork mounts are pretty cheap ($40) compared to the adjustable height crossbars (~$800).

Also in the running is a camper shell with a roof rack on top. Most expensive option all told, but also gives the ability to enclose bikes and other gear from prying eyes and the weather. Drawback is that it's a PITA to remove if I wanted to use the bed for loose materials like mulch, and reduce my ability to stand in the bed to get to whatever it is I'm carrying.


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

Had a century fiberglass shell on my older Dakota. Nice thing with the mid size trucks is two people can mount dismount a shell easy. Takes longer to tighten/loosen the clamps than moving the shell.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Harold said:


> Yeah, beds have gotten shorter. My old 98 Ranger had a 6' bed, IIRC, and that was pretty short back then.
> 
> Also gotta figure that wheelbases on bikes have ALSO gotten longer.
> 
> ...


Yeah...I was talking to a guy last fall at the trailhead with a Tacoma and was surprised that he had to take his front wheel off to get the bike in the back. I have the 1Up hitch rack, so the plan is to use that for bikes, and then to get a rack set up over the bed to put a Tepui tent on. Gear will go under that. I am trying to avoid a cap on the back, but it also might be another option.

As bujibiker mentioned, the smaller cap might be easier to remove if I need to, so that helps sway me to that possibility...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I've had this picture of my phone since Jan of 2018. Sooner or later I am going to make it happen.
> 
> ...


yep...I would go for the all black color, but same idea


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Harold said:


> took advantage of a super nice deal related to the pandemic. Been planning a purchase like this for a long time, but what I wanted has been _just_ out of reach. Well, a discount PLUS excellent loan terms made it happen.
> 
> 
> 0409201903 by Nate, on Flickr
> ...


Nice truck Harold!

I guess you can disregard my question in the other thread about what truck you got. What engine does it have?


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I've had this picture of my phone since Jan of 2018. Sooner or later I am going to make it happen.
> 
> ...


Wow, nice Taco!

That's quite a bit more aggressive than my stock rig.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

yourrealdad said:


> 2017 Promaster DIY build out
> 
> View attachment 1304897
> 
> View attachment 1304901


Nice Huckwagon! Gary is a good friend of mine.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Curveball said:


> Nice truck Harold!
> 
> I guess you can disregard my question in the other thread about what truck you got. What engine does it have?


Only 1 option for that truck. 2.3L 4cyl turbo paired with a 10spd auto. It drives REALLY nice. I hooked up my camper for a short test tow today, since I got the brake controller installed yesterday. It tows super nice, but I do need to get a ball mount with more drop to level out the trailer. Might get an adjustable one.


----------



## BEETROOT (Nov 28, 2005)

My new bike hauler. Not the best for long distance trips but gets the job done locally.

2005 Wrangler Rubicon


----------



## BEETROOT (Nov 28, 2005)

Harold said:


> Only 1 option for that truck. 2.3L 4cyl turbo paired with a 10spd auto. It drives REALLY nice. I hooked up my camper for a short test tow today, since I got the brake controller installed yesterday. It tows super nice, but I do need to get a ball mount with more drop to level out the trailer. Might get an adjustable one.


Love the Ranger, and cool trailer too. Is that a custom build thing or what is it?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

BEETROOT said:


> Love the Ranger, and cool trailer too. Is that a custom build thing or what is it?


It's a small trailer manufacturer called Hiker Trailer. They have two build locations, one in Denver and the other in Indianapolis. I got mine from the Indy shop. They build-to-order and outside of their basic body plans are able to do all kinds of customizations. You basically start around $3k-$4k for a basic box on wheels and through add-ons can go easily in excess of $20k (especially if you get one of the off-road models). Mine is a Highway Deluxe 5x10 with a few add-ons and came in around $10k.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I drove a 1995 Trooper for 10 years. For 6 of those, the bikes I was hauling cost more than the SUV. When my partner passed away in 2015 I kept her 2005 RX330 and was one of probably 4 men in the country driving one.

A couple months ago my GF and I finally made the jump to a truck. We had quite a few travel plans for this year (now postponed) but we also wanted a better MTB vehicle for daily use, too. And since we recently bought a house, I found myself saying "it would be nice to have a truck" more than I ever imagined during 12 years of condo life.

I'd been doing some homework over the last few months, interviewing friends with Fords, Tundras, and GMCs. We went with a 2020 Sierra. The short bed is 3" longer than Ford's short bed. I suppose I'd prefer a slightly longer bed, but I couldn't get comfortable with a 21' daily driver. We'll put a topper on it later this year, but we backed off some discretionary spending for a bit with the coronavirus situation.

A friend of mine used to have this plate, but he recently dropped it when he started a brewery so he could get the brewery name instead. We jumped on it.



















We're looking forward to summer. Trailheads our here tend to be pretty uncrowded, so our riding shouldn't be affected to heavily if we stay healthy.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Bike gets thrown in the bed, or a tailgate pad if I have more than myself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

BEETROOT said:


> My new bike hauler. Not the best for long distance trips but gets the job done locally.
> 
> 2005 Wrangler Rubicon


Nice ride. What would you say your MAX long distance trip would be in that comfortably? Since I live a mile from work I don't need some nice daily commuter, so I've been looking at older/more fun vehicles to haul my bikes. My local trails are 30-45 minutes, but every other month I make some bigger 3-4 hours trips to better trail systems. Wranglers have long been pulling at my heartstrings, but I don't know about longer trips in them.


----------



## BEETROOT (Nov 28, 2005)

AMac4108 said:


> Nice ride. What would you say your MAX long distance trip would be in that comfortably? Since I live a mile from work I don't need some nice daily commuter, so I've been looking at older/more fun vehicles to haul my bikes. My local trails are 30-45 minutes, but every other month I make some bigger 3-4 hours trips to better trail systems. Wranglers have long been pulling at my heartstrings, but I don't know about longer trips in them.


I don't love long distance trips in this specific Wrangler just because of the lift and tire setup. It's a short arm lift with aggressive 35" tires...steering wanders and the gearing isn't great for the highway. I took it on a 12 hour trip last weekend though. No issues.

A Wrangler in stock or lightly modified form does just fine for distance. I've driven them cross country. They are actually pretty comfortable. A little noisy if you have a soft top but not too bad. They are a ton of fun. A bone stock TJ (1997-2006) would be on my top 5 greatest vehicles ever made list.


----------



## Tinkering (May 12, 2020)

Tundra 2010 with a Yakima tow hitch rack


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Lightweight Toy Hauler configured for 4 bikes. Maiden Voyage finally.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> Lightweight Toy Hauler configured for 4 bikes. Maiden Voyage finally.
> 
> View attachment 1332629


What toy hauler is this? Looks like a good setup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

